# HC Minis - new pics pg 172



## chandab

Ok, so I don't have a camera, but I can start a thread for Baybe.

Baybe is a 9 year old, 32.5" proven broodmare. The string test says she's carrying a colt (her foaling history says she's due for a filly this year, she's swapped every year as to what she has). I'm not certain when she's due, as her previous owner pasture breeds, but... She had her 2011 foal on May 24, the stallion was turned out May 1, and from the looks of Baybe she took on her foal heat and is coming up on 300 days fast.

I took this picture yesterday.




She's bred to a sorrel LWO+ stallion.


----------



## bannerminis

Another baby on the way. How exciting. Very pretty mare btw. And he has a lovely low looking bump (I am going to say filly) Keep us posted


----------



## vickie gee

Yay! Hope you add a new # to the nail test thread. Looks like it has stalled out. Do you test her milk? You will not be bored on here I promise. Be warned that these women will be wanting pictures, pictures, and more pictures. So when do we get pictures of her hooha? You have reached the ob/gyn mania ward!


----------



## chandab

Unfortunately with this mare there will be few up close and personal pictures. I've only had her a few months and she is still rather stand-offish, I've been busy taming down my young stallion, so not spending near enough time with her. [Now that studly is coming around, I have more time to work with Baybe, and hopefully will be able to get some pictures.]

Thank you for the compliments on Baybe, I think she is just too cute; she is my smallest mare, the rest are 35-38" tall (I bought her for my 31" stallion that gets frustrated trying to reach the tall girls).

And, I do have 5 more mares exposed to stallions, but they aren't due til late May through late-June, so won't be starting threads for them til closer to their 300 day marks. [3 have specific breeding dates, 2 were pasture bred.]


----------



## MeganH

Hi and Welcome! Baybe is a pretty mare and has a nice belly on her.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Welcome and pretty mare! <3

She does look pretty far along. So hopefully not too much of a wait.


----------



## vickie gee

Well, even though she is standoffish you can still keep us updated with her rolling, biting, yawning, butt rubbin, dripping milk, and so forth and we will be happy to shower you with endless predictions and opinions *with free shipping. And our get one free get another free policy comes with a money back guarantee. *

Seriously, I understand the situation you are in. She looks "very progressed" and since she is a proven broodmare hopefully she can do this! It would be nice if you get to be there to experience the miracle. Check out my "Faith" thread. I feel like just barely slid in under the radar to be there at the foaling.


----------



## chandab

Here's what she looked like back in October when I was looking at three different mares at the breeder's place (brought her home about two weeks later).




And, here she was in January:


----------



## chandab

Stallion isn't mine, so I don't know if I should post that information here; but he's a LWO+ sorrel and white stallion.

Our winter has been very mild for this part of Montana, all my minis have less hair than normal and most are shedding earlier/faster than normal. Its kind of a nice change.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is such a pretty girl - any chance of a picture of Daddy so we can start guessing colours etc of this coming baby?

Even if you cant get close up and personal, what about a crawl across the ground to get as close as you can for a possible peek underneath to report on her boobies. Apart from this I guess you will just have to keep up a running commentary on her movements, behaviour, odd quirks etc to allow us the fun of trying to predict her foaling date!

Oh and a picture of her future hubby - your boy - would be great too.





Sorry, forgot to say - welcome to the mad house!!


----------



## chandab

Any thoughts as to Baybe's color? She's registered as sorrel pinto, but is too dark to call sorrel; not sure if she'd be like liver chestnut (I know both are red-based). Her sire is listed as black, and her dam is listed as dun; and we know how bad paperwork can be for listing correct colors. I'm quite certain her colt last year was sorrel, but he did have a lot of white (white mane and tail and white legs), so I could be wrong; her 2010 filly looks dark like Baybe but with more white.

Ok, I found a pasture picture of the stallion Baybe is bred to for this year, not a great shot, as he's grazing, but you can see is color and markings.




And, here's a picture of her future husband, that would be Che`, my silver buckskin 31" stallion:


I think he's just so handsome, and cute (he's just so tiny compared to everyone else).


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> Oh she is such a pretty girl - any chance of a picture of Daddy so we can start guessing colours etc of this coming baby?
> 
> Even if you cant get close up and personal, *what about a crawl across the ground to get as close as you can for a possible peek underneath to report on her boobies.* Apart from this I guess you will just have to keep up a running commentary on her movements, behaviour, odd quirks etc to allow us the fun of trying to predict her foaling date!






I can just see her now dressed in her camouflage hiding under a moving bush with her camera in hand ready to photograph Baybe's boobs



and you wonder why we say you are weird


----------



## MountainWoman

She's an adorable mare and wow, does she look very preggers to me. Can't wait to see baby pictures. Love the dad too. He's gorgeous.


----------



## chandab

She doesn't have any face white, so its probably tobiano causing her leg white rather than sabino, but I'm not sure.

She's registered as sorrel pinto, but I've wondered if she wasn't bay instead (or perhaps a shade of seal brown, also part of the agouti extension), but her mane/tail aren't as dark in person as they appear in pictures. I might just have to break down and color test her for red factor and agouti and see what she is.

Since she was registered as "Squires Montana Moonlight Baybe", I'm thinking her breeder called her color bay and the registeries changed it to sorrel, as her mane and tail aren't as noticeably darker than her body color as you find in a "normal" bay (and her legs are white, so you wouldn't see the black legs of typical bays).



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I think I would call Baybe a "bay" -- with that dark mane and tail, with something (Sabino?) giving her the white stockings instead of black legs?
> 
> I'm not very good with pinto coloring, and what makes what -- so I've probably made a mistake with the Sabino for her, but others here can help with pinto genetics and you can go to the link and plug in the information and get your answer!


----------



## chandab

vickie gee said:


> Seriously, I understand the situation you are in. She looks "very progressed" and since she is a proven broodmare hopefully she can do this! It would be nice if you get to be there to experience the miracle. Check out my "Faith" thread. I feel like just barely slid in under the radar to be there at the foaling.


I think I may have finally found the ticket to winning over Baybe; and, I've tried a lot of things... Applezz N Oats treats http://www.horse.com/item/applezz-n-oats/SLT203910/ I took a couple out tonight and she went GaGa for them. I've tried a lot of other treats, and while she'll eat them, she's not thrilled with them, I think I may have finally found THEE treat to tempt her. [Will know more tomorrow and the next day, if she continues to eat them, then they are the right one.]


----------



## chandab

No news on Baybe, except her appetite... She wants her food and she wants it now.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Give her all she wants!! Hopefully she'll give you wonderful reward!!


They (she and the mare she shares a pen with) get free choice grass or mix hay (currently have access to a round bale) and she gets "grain" twice a day plus a mid-day soaked beet pulp meal with hay pellets and cubes mixed in. I can up her grain a little bit, but don't want to over do it; and I can see if she'll eat more of the soaked feed.

A wonderful reward would be awesome. I'll take anything that healthy.


----------



## chandab

Ok, so not a foal, but I thought you guys might enjoy baby pics of a different kind. I was going to take pics a few days ago, so I could get one of the first of the season, but I got side-tracked. So, here are a couple new babies...







5 or 6 down, dozens to go...


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> She doesn't have any face white, so its probably tobiano causing her leg white rather than sabino, but I'm not sure.
> 
> She's registered as sorrel pinto, but I've wondered if she wasn't bay instead (or perhaps a shade of seal brown, also part of the agouti extension), but her mane/tail aren't as dark in person as they appear in pictures. I might just have to break down and color test her for red factor and agouti and see what she is.
> 
> Since she was registered as "Squires Montana Moonlight Baybe", I'm thinking her breeder called her color bay and the registeries changed it to sorrel, as her mane and tail aren't as noticeably darker than her body color as you find in a "normal" bay (and her legs are white, so you wouldn't see the black legs of typical bays).


I'd agree tobiano as well, she looks like a classic minimal marked tobi to me! I have two of them and love it :nod: I'd also lean towards bay rather then sorrel, even if her mane hair isn't as dark in person her coat itself just looks brown not chestnut IMHO.

Let's hope she throws you something with colour when combined with that nice overo from the sire!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> I'd agree tobiano as well, she looks like a classic minimal marked tobi to me! I have two of them and love it :nod: I'd also lean towards bay rather then sorrel, even if her mane hair isn't as dark in person her coat itself just looks brown not chestnut IMHO.
> 
> Let's hope she throws you something with colour when combined with that nice overo from the sire!


As long as its healthy, I don't care what she has. It could be pink with purple polka dots, as long as its healthy, I'll be happy.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Welcome Chanda, Glad you could join us.Beautiful mare and I'm excited to see what you have. I am not good with colors so no help from this end. Sorry. Love your little guy tho. He will throw some interesting color with her. Keep us posted with updates and I like the idea of craweling around with a bush to take pics



:rofl


----------



## cassie

Hi Chanda





will you have your mare on marestare?? she is gorgeous

I love your new little calf! just stunning what breed are they? they look to be limousin to me, but I don't know if you guys have limousin over there...

lovely little babies!

I just love cows! we have about 70 head on our property a mix of Murray Grey Black angus and limosuin.

I have a pure bred limousin cow, Kia hope you don't mind me posting some piccies of them to show you she is 4 years old now and has had two calves


Kia <3

her first calf. a pure bred like herself a bull I named Samson. he is 1 1/2 years old now...a pic of him at one day old and then from a few months ago


my dad n I are in love with this bull n will keep him as a future stud

here is now 


And Kia blessed me with a gorgeous little heifer a few months ago... I called her Delilah though she is Lailah for short she is black angus x limousin which is very popular here in Australia.




sorry for hijacking your thread lol I just love the baby moos and couldn't resist hehe


----------



## chandab

All our cows are Red AngusX, the bulls are straight Red Angus; I'm not sure what all is in the cross a little Hereford, a little Saler, a little Gelbviegh, and I don't know what else, as long as they are red beef breed. Oh, and I guess we do have one CharoisXRed Angus bull, Shayne bought him as a clean-up bull; he's big and he's almost white.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I never saw a "red" angus. But I was so confused by those beautiful heads thinking they looked so much like the ones I remember -- they are just beautiful!! I spent many a happy time cuddled in the legs of our cows eating lunch or playing with the calves and I think those heads are just so "pretty".
> 
> Beautiful cows!!!!


Red Angus come from Black Angus; just like our horses, Black is dominant and "hides" the recessive red. So somewhere along the line, red calves were cropping up and someone decided they needed there own registry. Red x red is always a red calf; red x black can give you either (but usually black since its dominant); and black x black sometimes gives red if both carry the recessive red gene.	[i'm guessing before someone decided to start a new registry those red calves were sold as culls.

Here's a pasture pic from like 6 years ago:


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> COOL!!! We had a big herd of blacks, and never saw a red. I had no idea there even WAS a recessive gene for red in the blacks! But it makes perfect sense in the "gene" world. I was thinking they crossed a black to a limosine or something and pulled the "color".
> 
> Well, lots of calf pictures are allowed!!!


Its quite possible there was something else in the mix that no one talked about, just like those less than stellar breeders of horses, but that's what I know about it.

Here's one of my bottle babies from a few years ago, her name was Kirby (I name them after vacuum cleaners, as they really suck up their replacer, so I have lots of repeat names over the years);


----------



## Eagle

Tell Volt that help is coming


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> My father was one who made "sure" we understood what cows were for........eating!
> 
> So ours had names like....Rump Roast, Sirloin, T-Bone, etc. I always tell people that "we ate our pets" !! You should see the looks I get!


We tried to keep one bottle baby, and it didn't work out. She became dangerous, she didn't know she was a cow, so she didn't know herd dynamics, and then she became disrespectful of people and was dangerous. Another cow hurt her, so she ended up being sold. We try not to make pets of any of them, but we've had a couple tame cows over the years. When we got married Shayne had "Boss Hog", she was the tamest cow ever and loved a good back scratch, he kept her two or three years after she quit having calves, as she was great out with the heifers, helped to tame them (otherwise they'd just run for the hills when you'd try to check them). Our current tame cow is one of mine (I have 3), we just call her by her number, 411 (or sometimes $hithead, as she looks like someone pooped onher head, she has a partial bald-face with red splotched in the middle). She also likes a good back scratch, and often runs with the heifers for the same reason that the other one did.

My husband's uncle had an old cow that his grandkids called "Hamburger". Our butcher steers have had interesting names, mostly food names: Chocolate, Turkey, T-Bone or no name at all (just depends on the year).


----------



## cassie

Wow that is awesome  how many head do you have? I have raised quite a few calves now n they have all done very well. My girl Kia Is one of them actually





How is baybe doing?


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> Wow that is awesome  how many head do you have? I have raised quite a few calves now n they have all done very well. My girl Kia Is one of them actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is baybe doing?


We have over 100 head of cows plus enough bulls to cover them, which is too many when they get to fighting and take out fence like they did a couple weeks ago (they took out 50'+ of fence and a gate).

Baybe is doing well. I found a treat she likes, very, very much, so she is letting me pet her more as long as I have a treat. Can't get up close and personal, but I can see she is filling-in in front of her udder. Good appetite, and always wanting more; she has free choice mix hay, but keep check on her hard feed.


----------



## chandab

Oops, almost forgot... Did a booby check on 8 mares this evening, and cleaned with baby wipes. I managed to clean 6 out of 8 mares; one mare is very touch-me-not back there, so no go, and the other is Baybe. Two of the six are open (they weren't bred), and all had ickies in the middle to clean out.



Man they get some gross stuff between their teats. One mare was really bad, but really enjoyed her baby wipe bath.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Such a good momma, you are!!


Why thank you; I try.





If you'd like to see the rest of my girls, they are all on my website. The two that open are Caddy and her daughter, Dolly. Tana, Bonny and Misty were exposed to Topper; Honey and Showy were exposed to Che`.


----------



## chandab

Talked with the stallion's owner and she said go ahead and post his info, so meet Baybe's husband for this foal...

*Big Sky Hearts On Fire*

Sire: Double BB Sultan of Swing

Dam: McSperitts Cutters Summer Love

I'm not sure, but I think he's around 30" tall.

Say hi to Pete:


----------



## cassie

wow nice stallion



should be a lovely looking foal


----------



## chandab

No foal yet, but my 411 cow had a heifer calf tonight.



Hubby just came in and said we've got color, evidently she has quite a bit of white on her; will know more in the morning with daylight. And, we'll see about a picture; depends on what pen she gets moved to, as to how easy it'll be to get a picture. Oh, and momma is being very protective tonight.


----------



## cassie

oh how very exciting!! can't wait to see your new little moo! I love it when we get colour on our cows!! =D can't wait to see some pics!

any progress bagging wise or anything with Baybe?


----------



## chandab

Baybe is so short compared to my other mares, that I can't really get a good look, but she is puffy in front of her udder. She's still being a little piggie with her food, and today she had some slightly loose poo. She still has a few days to go to hit day 300 from her first possible heat after foaling, and I hope she holds out til April, but she sure doesn't look like she can go that long (she looks big and miserable, but doesn't seem to act it).

If the wind isn't screaming thorugh here tomorrow, I'm going to try to comb out her mane, she probably won't let me spray detangler on it, but hopefully I can comb out hte bad knots.


----------



## cassie

well take care I hope the wind isn't bad for you all!!

I hope she holds out a bit longer for you aswell... the longer the better!


----------



## chandab

She was snoozing in the deep straw, so not a great picture, but here's my cow and her new heifer.


----------



## Eagle

Adorable!


----------



## chandab

I can't wait to get a better look at her, but didn't want to disturb them. I want to know how extensive her white is; Shayne said she has 4 white legs.


----------



## chandab

I saw her up and about when I fed this evening, and she has 3 high stockings, looks like she was dipped in paint. Oh, so cute.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww what a little cutie - I love baby moos too.

A funny little story about a sheep!! Last year at daughter's partner's farm a lamb was born who insisted on always sleeping in her Momma's small food bowl (lambing sheep all have separate pens with their babies). Later as she grew bigger, this little lamb would turn over her Momma's water bucket and climb in there to sleep! Needless to say she became a great favourite with my daughter and my small g/son. She was known as Annie Bucket!!

Sprng came and off she went to the fields with all the others - not to be seen again. A few days ago the next batch of ewes were fetched down to the lambing shed in readiness for lambing. Yesterday evening daughter thought that a sheep was watching her, she looked hard, then called Annie Bucket and the sheep ran to her!!! Annie Bucket is now receiving special attention, scratches and treats and g/son is so pleased and highly excited that she is going to produce some little lambs for him to love once again. I think Annie Bucket now has a home for life - having found her again g/son will not now let her be sent off to market if she turns out to be a non-breeding sheep - a pet is what she will become! (and they say sheep are silly airheads!!)


----------



## Eagle

What a wonderful story anna , thanks for sharing


----------



## cassie

what a lovely marked little baby! gorgeous!!

how is Baybe doing?


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> what a lovely marked little baby! gorgeous!!
> 
> how is Baybe doing?


Thank you. And, pretty much the same. Demanding her food, and that's about it at the moment. Enjoying her daily treat session; she gets a couple yummy treats when she lets me touch her, and she's loving her treats.


----------



## cassie

haha thats good



I love using treats!! good girl Baybe!


----------



## chandab

Not Baybe, she wouldn't let me touch her there, but... I"m pretty sure I felt movement in another mare, last night. After feeding dinner, I was checking out Misty's belly, and I swear I was kicked, twice. Tried again today, but got nothing. Misty's not due til May/June. She won't go on serious mare stare for a couple months.


----------



## chandab

Nothing new with Baybe, however, I now I have two bottle babies to feed. We had a run on twins, had 3 sets in less than a week; so I'm bottle feeding two now. One calf went straight to a cow that had lost her baby, so its doing great; and that leaves me with two to feed. One's on the bottle really good, one is still having some problems, so I'm probably going to have to put it back on the little bottle with the little nipple so it can eat more easily (the big calf nipple seems to be too much for her).


----------



## chandab

Its so much easier when a cow raises the calf, but I've had bottle babies before, so not a big deal, just a bit time consuming. Hopefully, these two will both get cows before too long, but if not, have bottle will feed.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Glad things are progressing as normal with Baybe and congrats on all your new calves! I've had a bottle baby or two before and it can be a lot of work. You've got more energy than I do because I don't think I could do more than one at a time! That's a lot of milk to mix, mouths to to feed and faces to wash up!


----------



## chandab

Well, I must not be a very good mommy, cause I don't wash up their faces, I have enough with mixing milk and washing bottles (and they probably clean each other off after I leave, they are always sucking on something). I went back to the small bottle and nipple for the younger calf, and that seems to be helping, but it does mean I have to mix her two bottles to get her enough milk at her feedings. I have a bottle holder that is suppose to hang on the fence, but the angle isn't right from the fence, but it does make it easier to hold onto the bottle while I try to feed two calves. Today at noon, I went out to feed the two calves, and Shayne is coming across the yard with the two of them on the loose; he was bringing them to the house so they could get a litlte outside exercise and so I could take them back to the barn.






They dined al fresco, and then readily followed us back to the barn.

Baybe is making progress with her treats and being touched, and possibly minor bag changes, but its hard to see when she doesn't really want me back there, so I do the best I can to sneak a peak while she's eating. I need to catch her and detangle her mane in the next few days, hopefully with enough treats, she won't mind the spray bottle (detangler) and combing. [Her mane is bad enough to possible catch a frisky foal hoof, so better get it done.] I'm pretty sure she'd enjoy a good brushing and removal of loose hair.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Is it possible to train them to a bowl for their milk? I always fed with a bottle too, but I know I've read here on LB where several people have trained orphaned foals to drink from a bowl/bucket?


The vet told me from a bottle for 2-3 weeks, as that neck position moves the milk through their stomach the right way (something about it by-passing one chamber, remember cows have a 4 chamber stomach), I can't remember the details now, except for on the bottle for 2-3 weeks. And, if I keep them on the bottle, it'll be a bit easier to transition them to a cow, should one come available. If I have one to bottle feed for any lenght of time I transition them to a nipple bucket, like this: http://www.amazon.com/Behrens-Galvanized-Steel-Nipple-8-Quart/dp/B005ZIJQLQ I've seen them with multiple nipples, but only have a single. And, last year's two bums got so they'd drink their milk out of a feeder pan; at least til they decided to quit milk, kind of early, but they did fine on creep feed.


----------



## chandab

Almost put Baybe off her favorite treats today. I didn't know how she'd react to being groomed, but her mane needed detangling badly. I grabbed a handful of her treats, the bottle of detangler, a mane brush and a shedding blade. She wasn't too hard to catch today, once she was in the stall. I carefully sprayed on the detangler, no problem, she hardly seemed to notice (her paddock mate, Honey, hates a spray bottle); then slowly started working on her with the shedding blade, going slow she was just fine and almost seemed to enjoy it. Gave her a treat here and there to let her know what a good girl she was being along with praise. Then, I started to detangle her mane, which means I got the smelly detangler on my hands (I use Healthy Hair Care products Hair Moisturizer, love it); she took the first couple treats no problem, but then as I got more detangler on my hands the less she wanted the treats, wouldn't even take them out of a feed pan. I thought, great, I've wrecked her favorite treat for her; grabbed a different treat and threw that in the pan, she readily ate that. So, I took one of her treats out of the pan, and gave it to Che` (he's in an adjacent stall), after that she decided she better eat her treats or someone else would instead.	She wasn't too keen on my coping a feel, but she has a very small bag with more swelling in front of her udder than the udder itself. So, that's what I know today.


----------



## chandab

Today's session lost me a little ground, she was still abit put out this evening, and wouldn't let me touch her as much as before. I'm sure we'll get it back fairly quickly.


----------



## chandab

Ok, I tried this last night, hit a wrong button and lost it all, so here we go again.

I'll probably start threads for each when they get closer to their due dates, most don't start til May/June, but here are my other exposed mares. Two are exposed to Che`, my little silver buckskin stallion; and three are exposed to Topper, bay Top Cat son.

Here are Misty, Bonny and Tana all exposed to Topper, and all fat and fuzzy (and unflattering):




Bonny is a cremello daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo God (AKA: George) and Tana is a silver bay granddaughter of Hilltops Little Vegas.

And, Here's Misty:




Here are HOney and Showy, exposed to Che`:

Honey's pic is over-exposed, but you can kind of see her tummy (she's black pinto):




And, Showy (all fuzzy):




There's a pic of Che` earlier in the thread.

And, here's Topper (Little Kings Cat on Top); first pic is here, second is at LKF:


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The girls all look great! And such a handsome stallion!!! Gonna' be some nice babies!!!!!


Thank you.

I just love Topper, but after 18 months, he's just starting to get over the "she's a pony-eating monster" phase/attitude, whatever you might call it. I work wiht him every day, at least a little bit, usually just in his paddock without restraint, but with treats (usually hay pellets).


----------



## chandab

Well, I might have bum calf number 3 to take care of before the day is done. We found a prolapsed cow this morning, Shayne got her cleaned up and put back together, but htey don't often survive prolapsing.



We'll know more later.


----------



## Eagle

Oh no, how sad. I am saying prayers


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> Oh no, how sad. I am saying prayers


Thank you. Two bum calves is plenty, I really odn't want three, so I hope she makes it and can take care of her calf.

And, Baybe is doing fine, nothing new.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, so sad to hear. Keep us posted on how the cow does. Yes, 3 would be quite the handful!


The two I've got now have finally figured out the routine, and both wait for their bottles and suck them dry without too many problems. But, since I only have two hands, handling 3 bottle would be a bit difficult. If I do end up with three, I might have to get a couple of them moved over to the nipple buckets, so I can have my hands free for feeding the extra.

I tried to feed her calf a bottle at noon, just to tide it over til we see what happens, but he wasn't hungry enough to be agreeable and cooperative, so let him back out into the pen and we can try again later if we have to.


----------



## chandab

_Maybe I'll get lucky, and Baybe will have an Easter foal for me. I don't know if she's progressing that quickly, but it would be nice. Since we are in the middle of calving we are just going over to my inlaws for dinner, so just 3 miles up the road. _

_ Still busy-busy with calving; and I now have 3 bottle babies; the prolapsed cow has survived, so far, but she is not strong enough nor on her feet enough to take care of her calf. Guess I need to grow another arm to feed all these babies. It won't be long, and I'll have to see about getting them onto a bucket or something to make it easier for me, but I gotta wait til they are all on about the same amount of milk, and I'll have to watch them like hawks to make sure no one gets too much and gets sick. We have some icky weather, so no pictures; winter storm warnings and we had thunder, lightening, rain/hail/snow earlier today. _


----------



## Eagle

I am so glad the cow survived, I wish I was close enough to come and help feeding the babies.


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> I wish I was close enough to come and help feeding the babies.


Me, too! Shayne only has time to help now and then, so its quite a feat getting them all fed. Its looking like I'll have them for quite some time, so will probably have to get them on bucket one of these days to make it easier for me while they are on milk, and start working them onto some creep feed. We still have more cows to calve, so there's a chance a cow will be available to take at least one of the calves.


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just tell the upcoming ladies you are SO proud of them all having twins this year -- and slide a little begger in there!






:rofl



Is that what the woman in the bed next to you did Diane ?


----------



## Eagle

Well I am with you sister cos here in the third world no pain meds are given. Matteo was upside down and to get him out they broke a few of my ribs. I still want to slap him now


----------



## chandab

Happy Easter to you too.

We are going to get morning chores done, or as many as possible, then go to his folks' for dinner, they just live a couple miles up the road, so not too far with all that is going on here.	Non-traditional meal this year, my MIL said she would be BBQing chicken; so I'm taking a macaroni salad up with me.

Whew! Killer headache this morning... Last night, I went down to the barn to feed calves, that was no problem, picking up the other bottle that Shayne left at the barn earlier was... He set it on the shelf where the cat food dish is, they knocked it off the shelf and when I reached down to pick it up, I clocked myself on the shelf. I have a nice red mark above my right eye, and a headache.	One Tylenol PM and some sleep helped, but I still have a bit of a headache this morning.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Gosh poor you, Take it easy today and get some rest.

Happy Easter


----------



## chandab

I'm going to try.


----------



## chandab

Still a bit of a headache off and on today, but much better. Ate too much dinner. About out of milk replacer for the calves, so stretching what I have and hoping the CoOp is open tomorrow (they were closed yesterday), so I can pick some up and feed them full meals.

Baybe is getting more demanding about her food and treats and is just a bit grumpy. she's really putting away the food, and doesn't leave the hay feeder very often. Its hard to get a peak at her udder, but it doens't look like its doing much, I can't even see her nipples, so they must be pointing towards each other at the moment. She's not to happy about me petting her tummy, so would probably be very upset if I invaded her privacy and copped a feel or something.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## chandab

Ok, so now tonight, Baybe was almost affectionate at dinner time. She moved in closer than usual for her treats and didn't move away as quickly as usual.


----------



## Eagle

make the most of her affection cos it probably won't last


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> make the most of her affection cos it probably won't last


It didn't...


----------



## chandab

We have a little affection back again, although I think its cupboard love... Baybe is getting rather close for her treats and dinner now. I put her feed in her dish, then block her from her dish while I dole out some treats and pets; and she's getting closer every day, and demanding she be allowed at her feed quicker. She's just so darn cute. Cna't wait to see her little baby.


----------



## Eagle

I think it is about time for a new photo of Miss Affection


----------



## chandab

I gotta run to town today, but will try when I get back. Heck, who knows, maybe I'll take the camera out with me for chores. She looks about the same to me, but I see her every day, so probably won't notice subtle differences. [if I can get far enough away from them, perhaps even a picture of the calves.] But nothing til later today for sure, as after chores, I won't have time to get back on the computer.


----------



## chandab

Ok, I managed to get quick pics of Baybe before I left, but since she was loose, they aren't great.


----------



## chandab

And, the bottle bums

Here's before their breakfast:







And, after, check out the milk face:


----------



## chandab

Yes, she is still rather round, but had just the slightest pointy area on her belly. I don't know, do the smaller mares stay rounder than the taller mares? Baybe is my smallest mare are 32.5", the rest are 35-38", except Dolly who is also around 32.5" (she's my small stallion's daughter).

Yes, the three amigos are very adorable, til they head butt you a few times in the butt looking for more milk once the bottles are empty. I'm trying to get them started on creep feed, but they aren't very interested, yet. The one with an ear tag is the most interested, but even he isn't that interested.


----------



## chandab

:SoCool



No foal yet, but I'm sure I saw movement tonight. I was giving Baybe her treats and touched her side a little bit behind her elbow and saw a rolling movement from front to back, and it happened more than once.


----------



## chandab

Tonight she wasn't terribly interested in her treats, but I had dewormed her earlier today, so probably just put out that I had dewormed her (she is very difficult about deworming, I try to make it as easy as possible, but she tries to make it as difficult as possible).


----------



## AnnaC

Oh the baby moos are just gorgeous!! Baybe is looking good too, I'm sure she will foal when she is good and ready - probably hanging on to make sure she gets you really frustrated, whereupon she will do a very fast sneaky foaling just when your back is turned!!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Oh the baby moos are just gorgeous!!


Thank you! And, I just gained another baby moo, another set of twins born last night, so another bottle baby. 3 was difficult, 4 is going ot be very hard. We have a neighbor with a dairy cow looking for babies to put on her, so we'll see if they are still looking and perhaps send 1 or 2 their way.



> Baybe is looking good too, I'm sure she will foal when she is good and ready - probably hanging on to make sure she gets you really frustrated, whereupon she will do a very fast sneaky foaling just when your back is turned!!


Of course she will, that's what they all do. I'm working on getting up some fencing for summer pasture, so perhaps if I get her out on some grass every day, she'll think harder about foaling. My summer mini pasture is the hay yard the rest of hte year, and it doesn't have any fencing, so I have to put up the electric or portable panels.


----------



## MeganH

Those baby moos are so cute. They look like a handful!


----------



## bannerminis

I LOVE the baby Moos they are just so precious


----------



## chandab

My husband has always pulled one calf of twins; he never said why, but I guess, its easier to keep track of the calves out to pasture if there is just one per cow. We send cows out to 2-5 different summer pastures, so easier to keep them paired up if its just pairs to work with. And, our beef cows don't seem to have enough milk to support more than one calf on dryland prairie pastures, with a few exceptions that seem to have more than enough.

I really wish he'd have left a couple on the cows as twins, but this is how he has always done it, so its what we still do.	We could have used all these twins last year, when we had more losses due to bad weather and a couple other problems.	At least, I convinced him to leave the surprise calf on his lame mom for now; she was supposed to be hamburger, but I guess that's postponed for now.

They aren't really that bad, especially now that the first three are on the bottle good and we have a routine, its mostly just time consuming (and expensive). [Milk replacer is very expensive.] I'm trying to get the first 3 started on creep feed, but only one has any interest, the other two just make faces and spit it out. :arg!




We'll keep working at it, and see how it goes.


----------



## Eagle

chandab said:


> At least, I convinced him to leave the surprise calf on his lame mom for now; *she was supposed to be hamburger*, but I guess that's postponed for now.


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


>


If you missed the previous post (at least I think I mentioned him), he was born on April 1. How's that for an April Fool's joke?


----------



## Eagle

Did you call him Big Mac? ROFL


----------



## AnnaC

You crazy lot!!

Years ago when we had dairy cows, the calves were obviously removed from their Mums after they were several days old (we then raised them on milk feed and later weaner pellets, so I do know what you are going through!), but we had one sweet elderly Friesian cow who just loved calves, so once she had her own calf at foot we would bring her into a stable with her calf and give the new babies to her once they left their Mommas. They stayed in over the nights but spent the days out in her own private field. At one time she had 10 babies trailing around after her, bless her, and they all got some milk to drink, plus loads of washing and loving from their adoptive Mum. (we of course helped by supplimenting their feed at nights when they were all in) She was a girl in a million!!


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> Did you call him Big Mac? ROFL


How about Whopper?


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> You crazy lot!!
> 
> Years ago when we had dairy cows, the calves were obviously removed from their Mums after they were several days old (we then raised them on milk feed and later weaner pellets, so I do know what you are going through!), but we had one sweet elderly Friesian cow who just loved calves, so once she had her own calf at foot we would bring her into a stable with her calf and give the new babies to her once they left their Mommas. They stayed in over the nights but spent the days out in her own private field. At one time she had 10 babies trailing around after her, bless her, and they all got some milk to drink, plus loads of washing and loving from their adoptive Mum. (we of course helped by supplimenting their feed at nights when they were all in) She was a girl in a million!!


Wish we had a cow like that, it would make my job so much easier, I'd just have to supplement what they didn't get from the cow, instead of feeding them all their meals.


----------



## chandab

Off to mix milk and feed the starving hoard. It was bad enough with 3 in the same pen; but Shayne decided the last calf should be in with the Three Stooges, so now even more difficult to get everyone fed and not get slobbered on. [she was in a separate stall.] Oh, and I only have 3 big bottles; and hte newest guy is about ready to graduate from a small lamb bottle to a calf bottle.


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The name is too cute!!!
> 
> When I was growing up, my dad would ONLY let us name the cows food names -- Sirloin, Rump Roast, Hamburg, etc. I just loved telling people we "ATE" our pets! You wouldn't believe the looks that got!






now it all makes sense


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The name is too cute!!!
> 
> When I was growing up, my dad would ONLY let us name the cows food names -- Sirloin, Rump Roast, Hamburg, etc. I just loved telling people we "ATE" our pets! You wouldn't believe the looks that got!


We don't name many, but they usually do have food names, and not always beef names; most recently we had chocolate and Turkey.


----------



## chandab

Nothing new to report on Baybe, except she is getting pushier about her food everyday, even with having access to a good round bale 24/7.

I may have two less bums calves to feed in the near future, we have a neighbor with a milk cow looking to add a couple calves to the two they already have on her. so that would leave me with 2 bottle bums, one of which is currently under the weather; the last calf born has been acting like a dummy foal, lost his suck reflex and just dull; Shayne gave him a couple shots this morning (banamine and a long-acting antibiotic) and we'll see how he's doing this afternoon, we also threw him in the calf warmer as he seemed cold (I'll turn down the temp when I go out after lunch).


----------



## chandab

The 3 calves went through a bag of milk replacer since last week when we picked it up, each calf goes through 1# replacer per day, 25# bag is $39; so a bag is only like 8 days of milk for 3 (4 when the latest one is eating). The gal is coming to get the calves tomorrow evening, she already named the previous calf (I was mistaken, they only have one other so far), Smokey (she got it from my BIL, so we are keeping it all in the family



). [Her budget was a little little less than what we were asking for two, but I got Shayne to agree to it, so that I wouldn't have 4 bottle bums to feed.] I went out after lunch and turned down the heat in the calf warmer, he had a little bit of a suck reflex for my finger, so hopefully he'll be ready to eat a little something later (I'll go back to the little bottle and lamb nipple for him, despite the fact that he is already bigger than the other 3 calves, his mom is huge).


----------



## Eagle

Ah bless him, I am sending prayers he gets well. I am glad you have sorted the others out





Diane some more would be great ROFL


----------



## chandab

His suck reflex is improving, he ate most of his pint bottle about an hour ago; he pooed and its some of the ickiest, rottenist poo I've ever seen. Gotta clean up the calf warmer.





On a better note, Baybe has a handful in front of her udder and her nipples are still pointing towards each other; and she didn't get too upset when I checked her out, but did get the more pecular look.


----------



## chandab

My two little heifers went to their new home about 20 minutes ago; they rode in style... the back seat of a pick-up (with the dogs).



It is trying to rain, so too cold to ride in the box of the pick-up. I'm going to miss the little boogers, but it'll be easier for all, this way.



I still have two to feed. the little guy is feeling better, he sucked down his evening bottle no problem. I don't want to over do it, so will stick with the little bottle for another feeding or two, just to be safe.


----------



## Eagle

Hard as it is to say goodbye I am sure they will be very happy in their new home


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> but I told him this one was going to a home, not being eaten here! So, it was a sad day when she left, but I remembered how hard it was to "eat our pets" -- so I saved that experience for later in the kids lives!


This is the main reason we don't name our butcher steers anything cuddly, and don't handle them excessively; and hte bottle bums are sold with the rest of the calves in the fall.

And the little guy ate a really good breakfast this morning and ran a circle or two around his stall, so he is definitely on the mend. He got his second antibiotic shot this morning and is now hopefully good to go.


----------



## Eagle

wonderful news


----------



## chandab

The only news on Baybe is that she is getting crankier and more demanding about food, but no shopping that I can see.

The little calf back slid a little bit, but is now coming around. Its hard to remember that he's just a few days old, when he's almost as big as the 3 week old calf; he has to have smaller meals 3x daily instead of two bigger meals. This morning, he drank 3 pints of milk; so very good for him. And, he's running around pretty good, and his crooked leg seems to be straightening some.


----------



## chandab

The little guy is a twin out of a big cow; the older calf is from an average cow (she's the cow that prolapsed, and after a week we had to put her down). I'll try to remember to get more pics, but while I'm bottle feeding, its hard to get far enough away from them to get a picture as they are usually under foot.


----------



## Eagle

I am so glad that he is doing better. Try telling Baybe No More Food until she goes shopping.


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> I am so glad that he is doing better. Try telling Baybe No More Food until she goes shopping.


She might bite my head off if I tried that.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## chandab

Ok, something new at dinnertime, Baybe didn't want her treats, only ate one, and then barely touched her dinner (her pen mate is finishing it up - they get the same thing just different amounts). I don't know if this might mean she is getting close, even though she doesn't have much of an udder and doesn't seem to have positioned the foal yet; or if the cows have her this upset. Tonight while I was doing chores the cows were going nuts out in the pasture, a large number of them all ran to the upper creek crossing and were making quite a ruckus. After I finished chores, I walked out there (probably 1/4 mile, maybe more), and didn't see anything and the cows had settled some (and were starting to head back out to graze); but I could hear some coyote yapping further up the coulee in the neighbors pasture, so perhaps they had been in our pasture and the cows gathering scared them off. So, I shut Baybe and Honey up in their shelter, just a gate across the opening, but they have plenty of room as they have access to more than half of the 32x48' cattle shed.


----------



## a mini dream come true

praying that everyone stays safe tonight.


----------



## chandab

It was unseasonably warm today, thermometer said 80 something, usually its only in the 40s tops in April here, and it was only 60 something yesterday; so perhaps the warm weather put her off her food, but it sure didn't bother anyone else.


----------



## chandab

After I fed my calves, I went over to the mare's barn and checked on them. Baybe was standing at the back of the shed, and Honey was laying down near the entrance; miffed, I'm sure, about not being able to be out in the paddock and pigging out at the round bale (I did put hay in their indoor feeder and water in a tub).

We'll see what's going on in the morning at breakfast, hopefully, Baybe will be back to her piggy dinnertime self; and it was just tonight ruckus wiht the cows that bothered her.


----------



## chandab

must have just been the heat and the ruckus the cows made, as all seems normal this morning. I'll know for sure at breakfast, I'm pretty sure she'll eat, as she did take a treat.


----------



## Eagle

Any updates?


----------



## chandab

Oops, I thought I posted here too, but must have been just the other horse forum. Anyway, Baybe ate most of her breakfast and then polished off Honey's and headed over to the round bale to eat some more. She does look like she's changing shape, not quite dropped, but changing.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad that all seems ok today - they do like to worry us dont they!!

Hopefully she will stay on a 'normal' pregnancy course from now on - lots of shopping perhaps????


----------



## chandab

So not horse related, but here's what I'm doing while I'm waiting...




There'll be 16 of these little 3" blocks, eight 6" blocks, twenty (or maybe its 24) 9" blocks and one 12" block in this quilt. The peaches will stay the same for all blocks, but I have 3 different greens to use, the same for 3" and 12" and then different for 6" and 9".

A friend put my design into her computer quilt program, and sent me a copy (I have it drawn, but her copy is easier to see the idea).




Oh, and I think Baybe is making slow progress. Maybe a little more shape change, not much shopping, though.


----------



## chandab

Its supposed to be done for the May quilt guild meeting, but I'm not going to make it, as I just decided to actually do it a few days ago. Perhaps it'll be done by the June Meeting, if not, I can always show it at the September meeting (no July or August meetings). I usually stick to larger blocks, but got this in my head, and decided to go for it, if I finish it on time and it turns out nice enough, maybe I'll enter it in the fair.


----------



## chandab

Well, we'll see how the whole thing turns out before I decide on fair or not, I might get frustrated with these little blocks and the rest may not turn out as nice as the first. I have the pieces cut for the first 10 or so litlte blocks, just another 5 blocks to cut pieces for; then I can move onto the larger blocks, which will be so much easier and go so much faster.


----------



## chandab

I will, but its slow going, as I can only stand at the cutting board for so long and work on these tiny pieces. Plus I do have other things to do, like come here.


----------



## cassie

wow your quilt looks great




going to look fantastic once its done



well done you clever thing





glad that Baybe is progressing well  won't be too much longer now... hopefully LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

Definately enter it in the fair



. Beautiful color choices. That's where I have most of my problems is picking colors to go together. I still need to start one. Hmm! Chanda you have a wonderful Idea. I should go out to the shop and bring one of my machines in so I can sew while watching all the girls. Don't know why I haven't already thought of that



We can get a lot done that way.


----------



## chandab

Glad I was able to send the quilt bug your way, Hazel, it does help pass the time. I only managed to trim a few pieces and sew the one block today. Better get busy, or it won't get done til next foaling season.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sometimes we get busy with other stuff and it just takes a nudge to get us back quilting.



Thanks for the nudge


----------



## chandab

You're welcome.

A year ago, when we had such a nasty winter (snowed in for weeks at a time), I didn't have the quilting urge at all, I think I made one quilt all winter. This past winter was quite mild; and, I think I made at least 3 small quilts, maybe 4; yep 4 with the one I just finished for Mom's birthday. And, now I'm starting this latest one. Can't wait to finish up these tedious little tiny blocks, and get on to the bigger ones that are easier to keep square.


----------



## chandab

Touched near the top of Baybe's tail, and she did not like it at all. I was trying to feel for jello butt, and she was not happy. She's eating pretty good; looks like she might be changing shape a little more, but so hard to tell when you see them every day.

And, here is another picture of some blocks for the quilt:




the 12" block has the same green fabric for the center as the 3" blocks, and the 6" blocks have a different green. I only made two of the 6" blocks to see if I liked the different green, and I think I do.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OH JUST STUNNING!!!! Yes, I like the second green -- it just makes the new squares stand out in a different way. It's just beautiful!!!
> 
> _You can send it to Florida after the fair!!!_


Thank you. And, that can be arranged...


----------



## chandab

Two days of chilly, rainy weather didn't jar the baby loose, so I don't know what will. Baybe has been a bit grouchy the last few days, so our training/treat sessions really don't accomplish anything. :arg!





Was gone most of yesterday afternoon and evening, so didn't get any sewing done. Did get some parts of those tiny blocks put together today, now I need to press the seams so I can get them sewn into teeny, tiny blocks. Also, have some 6" blocks at the same stage.

Now its time to head out and feed, so best get going.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Pretty girl I'll be watching for her foal too


----------



## chandab

eagles ring farm said:


> Pretty girl I'll be watching for her foal too


Thank you. I thought she was terribly cute when I got her (I didn't buy her just because she was cute, she looks to be just what I was looking for). I was looking for a small mare for my small stallion, as he gets frustrated with my tall mares and trying to reach. I was looking at the horses on the sales list, and none were quite right, so inquired on Baybe, and while not on the sales list she was available and came home wiht me. She's just too cute.


----------



## chandab

Just thought I'd share a picture or two of quilts I made this past winter.

This one is one of my favorites (and the backing is a horse fabric):




Here are the first couple doll quilts I made my niece (the one on the left is a printed panel, I didn't piece all those itty bitty blocks):




Thought I had a picture of the peach and green quilt I made last fall, but I don't. [Will see about getting one taken.]

Here's one that I made a couple years ago (not sure if its still around or not, it might be in the sewing room):




And, this one is one of my favorites (don't know if I'll part with it, it was a blue ribbon winner at the fair a couple years ago, and I think Best of Show, as well):


----------



## Equuisize

The quilts are beautiful Chanda. I so envy people that have such creative talent.

I'm not good at sitting for stretches, doing ..... I've got to be moving so it amazes

me when folks can create!

How Babybe doing on producing that purple with pink polka dot foal?

Do you get a feeling she could go on a bit longer?


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> The quilts are beautiful Chanda. I so envy people that have such creative talent.
> 
> I'm not good at sitting for stretches, doing ..... I've got to be moving so it amazes
> 
> me when folks can create!


Well, that's why I mostly make small quilts: lap size, baby and a few tablerunner or toppers. I've only made 2-3 bed size quilts. Oh, and thank you.

Somehow I managed to lose the pieces for a block or two, so had to make up some more.







> How Babybe doing on producing that purple with pink polka dot foal?
> 
> Do you get a feeling she could go on a bit longer?


I would have sworn she would have gone by now, although, the furthest along she can be is about 330-335 days. I only know she foaled on May 24 last year, and the stallion was turned out May 1; she just looks so big that I can't imagine she took on a heat after her foal heat. She's a bit of a touch me not, and getting grumpier about what she does let me touch, so hard to get a good look at anything. She still more full in front of her udder than the udder itself and her nipples are still more pointing towards each other.

Oh, and its that purple with pink polka dot coloring that's taking so long, you know those special colors take longer to produce.


----------



## Eagle

Chanda your quilts are beautiful


----------



## AnnaC

Your quilts are amazing Chanda, you must have so much patience alongside the talent to think up the designs. They are just beautiful.





I hope Baybe doesn't keep you waiting much longer for that foal!


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> Chanda your quilts are beautiful


Thank you.



AnnaC said:


> Your quilts are amazing Chanda, you must have so much patience alongside the talent to think up the designs. They are just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Baybe doesn't keep you waiting much longer for that foal!


Thank you. While I do use some commercial patterns, this one was my own (except the block design itself, which is called "prairie queen"). I had bought the peach fabrics from a friend a few years ago, I just love peach, but didn't get around to making anything with it til now.

And, as far as Baybe goes... At least I have something to do while I'm waiting and its raining.

And, here is another picture of the current quilt progress. The first 25 blocks are done (all the 3", 6" and the 12" blocks), only 24 to go (all 9").


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> My goodness, I thought the other quilts were gorgeous -- but I must admit, I really like this one -- the colors are just stunning!!!


Thank you. I've got to try to remember to get a pic of the peach and green one I did last winter, its simple, but pretty.


----------



## chandab

Ok, here you go Diane. Not quite as bright as the new one, and the one fabric is a little off, but I still like this peach and green quilt.




Oh, and for size, while I haven't measured it, its laid out on a queen-size bed for the picture.


----------



## Eagle

Me too Diane, it is gorgeous


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

And, small update on the bum calves, they now have moms... Unfortunately, we lost a couple calves in the last week, but that means the orphans now have a cow to take care of them, and they'll grow up so much better on a cow than with milk replacer. And, that means I'll have more time for the foals when they start arriving.

Speaking of foals, I spoke to Baybe's breeder, and got a few of her last foaling dates, and going by the foaling dates, it doesn't look like she catches on her foal heat, so I likely have a few more weeks to wait for her foal. She just seems so huge, but she is smaller than my other mares, so less room to "hide" a foal.


----------



## Equuisize

chandab said:


> Speaking of foals, I spoke to Baybe's breeder, and got a few of her last foaling dates, and going by the foaling dates, it doesn't look like she catches on her foal heat, so I likely have a few more weeks to wait for her foal. She just seems so huge, but she is smaller than my other mares, so less room to "hide" a foal.


Well, that takes some of the pressure off you thinking she might be imminent.

I agree those little girls have a lot less body to hide the foal and they just get huge looking so much faster.

You may just have time for another quilt


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> You may just have time for another quilt


Let me get through this quilt before you go planning the next one.


----------



## MeganH

I love the quilts! I am really thinking about learning to quilt. Seems a bit tedious but they are so nice when they are done!

I think Baybe is enjoying making everyone wait.. and wait.. lol


----------



## Equuisize

Well, okayyyyyyyyyyy.......not an inkling how long it takes one make a quilt LOL

Don't want to get in the start of another I guess, cause when that baby comes it'll be _Baby Playing Time._

Least you have a better idea of a date now. That's encouraging.


----------



## chandab

I did actually see something new in Baybe this morning. I caught her lying down, since I've owned her (brought her home in Sept/Oct 2011) I've rarely seen her laying down, and if I do see her down, she jumps up as soon as she sees or hears me. This morning, she stayed down til well after I spoke to her. Minimal shopping going on.


----------



## Equuisize

I always wonder when they get towards the end if they get just tired carrying all that extra weight.

I remember, I did, when I was pregnant.

I guess since you're not exactly sure if she took or not, on the foal heat....best to just keep those other

possible dates in the back of your mind and continue your watchfulness.

Always best to be prepared for surprises. This year seems to be the year for unusual pregnancies.

You aren't still getting any snow are you? We're getting mountain snow here, in the Cascades...hope those

storms aren't continuing to blow East to your neighborhood.


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> I always wonder when they get towards the end if they get just tired carrying all that extra weight.
> 
> I remember, I did, when I was pregnant.
> 
> I guess since you're not exactly sure if she took or not, on the foal heat....best to just keep those other
> 
> possible dates in the back of your mind and continue your watchfulness.
> 
> Always best to be prepared for surprises. This year seems to be the year for unusual pregnancies.
> 
> You aren't still getting any snow are you? We're getting mountain snow here, in the Cascades...hope those
> 
> storms aren't continuing to blow East to your neighborhood.


No snow, but we've had some rain and/or wind.

Don't worry, I'll keep watching and waiting for those signs that mean she's closer to foaling.


----------



## chandab

And, one more quilt update, here's the 9" block with yet another green for the center.




I have 24 of these blocks to make to finish the quilt. Hopefully, I'll have enough fabric, I started with only 1 yard each of the peach fabrics. Probably won't share any more pictures til I have the blocks sewn together.


----------



## Eagle

I love it


----------



## chandab

Thank you.


----------



## chandab

I think I've posted that I have other mares due this summer, but not sure if I posted pictures. the pictures I have are a few weeks old, but here's Misty, she's about 37" tall and bred to Topper (Top Cat son).




Not a great picture, but they either walk up to me or I get a butt shot.



Of the other mares due, she looks the most pregnant, but still has a couple months to go, as she was bred the first week of Aug. She's not quite as fuzzy now, but still has the belly.


----------



## chandab

Ok, adding one more mare that's not due for a couple months, she was bred the week after Misty. This is Tana (leopard appy sire, solid dunskin dam, Tana has characteristics but no spots so far):

A fuzzy Jan 2012 pic:




And, a summer pic:




I call her my mini Haflinger; she's silver bay and not delicate.



But, I just love her; I spoke for her when she was in-utero and I thought I would be getting a colt to geld.





I need very much to get new summer pictures of everyone. Might have to enlist my MILs help to take the pictures, she's great with a camera.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh goodie, another one to watch!! And such a pretty little girl too!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Top Cat is my FAVORITE son of Buckeroo! I just think he is awesome. Can't wait to see this foal!!!


I hopefully have three by Topper coming this summer, if they all took; last year was his first year breeding (he's just coming 4 now).


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a pretty mare! How old is she? She still could begin to snowflake -- wouldn't that be beautiful!!
> 
> She's really pretty!


Thank you.	Tana is 7, I think, let me look... Yep, she'll be 7 the end of May.	Her dam was a beautiful buckskin dun daughter of Hilltop's Little Vegas.



I don't know enough about appy genetics to know for sure, but I think I've seen a few white hairs coming up on her body, so perhaps snowflaking might happen, yet.

Tana's sire was listed as "white leopard appy" on her papers, her dam is definitely buckskin dun; so based on Tana's coloring and one picture of the sire, we were able to figure out he was a silver black leopard. [We initially thought Tana was a palomino, but with DNA color testing we learned she is silver bay (likely with dun). She tested EE, Aa, no cream and we didn't test for silver.]


----------



## Eagle

Wow she is gorgeous ( I am a big Haflinger fan)





My Britt started spotting out at 7


----------



## chandab

I know all you appy fans won't like this, but... I'm not a big appy fan.



And, I have two appy-bred minis, this girl and a varnish roan gelding (he's a bit of a rescue and has Cushings, but just a special boy, anyway).



Eagle said:


> Wow she is gorgeous ( I am a big Haflinger fan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Britt started spotting out at 7


Thank you. We'll just have to see what Tana does. She's mostly shed out, but I haven't actually looked for any spotting lately.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Doesn't offend me in the least. That's why minis come in so many colors! There's a color and a pattern for everyone -- it's just wonderful!
> 
> My snowflake didn't start "flaking" unti she was 5, and then 3 years later she was DEFINITELY a snowflake. And each year just got more and more. I'll show you what I mean. The first picture is when she was 5 and just starting to get some snowflakes, and then 3 years later. I lost her when she was being leased out in January 2011. She was really something with that bright snowflake pattern.


Wow, quite the color change. Any idea how long it can take for spotting to start? She 7 now, and hardly any spots, if any at all.


----------



## chandab

It'll be interesting to see if she gets any coloring or if she passes it on, and it some how skips her.


----------



## chandab

Forgot, the main change in Baybe lately is she no longer really wants the extruded feed I've been feeding everyone. Baybe and Honey have been getting senior feed added to their meals, and Baybe hoovers up the senior, but leaves some to all of the extruded, so I guess we'll be dropping the extruded feed and just going with the senior feed for her. I have very limited feed choices around here, so senior it is for Baybe.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> With limited feed selectons, you just have to do the best you can -- and senior feed is just fine, as it has the little "extras" that are important to good health for sytems that need a little "umph!" I'm sure it will be fine, and it is made to be easily digestible -- so baby should be able to tolerate it well. Once baby is born, though, I would be sure to feed some added alfalfa pellets or soaked alfalfa cubes to make sure baby gets all the protein she needs for healthy bones and muscles. You can add alfalfa pellets to Baybe's feed, too, to give some added protein -- which should also help in milk production. Just an idea.


If I can find alfalfa pellets. The one elevator has "alfalfa dehy", tiny little pellets of alfalfa, but the last time I tried it, no one really like it.



It'll be next month before I can get it, but I might just have to suck it up and special order growth formula from the place that delivers once a month (if they have it in stock). Or, see if I can get the other elevator to order me in some TC growth (the manager doesn't like to do special orders, and they don't stock TC products due to the higher price).


----------



## chandab

Oh, and my two bum calves have moms now. Unfortunately, that means we did lose a couple calves for cows to be available. Shayne went out and found a dead calf that was somewhere between 3-10 days old (he was in the small pen of calved out cows), probably got kicked or something (maybe even sick); so we put the orphan heifer on her, and stalled them for a few days to bond, seems to be working. Then, a 3-year old stepped on her calf and broke its leg high up; so we've put the little steer calf on her, they are still bonding, so I had to give him a bottle mid-day today to keep him energized (no energy, he's not going to be looking for the udder on his own).

Did a little sewing on the quilt, but not much progess, so no pictures.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad the little calves are taking to their new Mommas, but sorry you had to lose those other two. Do you feed merchants keep some sort of balancer feed in their stocks? If so, that could be useful to boost the minerals and vitamins for Baybe and her new baby. If not then yes, the senior feed will be the most suitable as a base feed.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> So glad the little calves are taking to their new Mommas, but sorry you had to lose those other two. Do you feed merchants keep some sort of balancer feed in their stocks? If so, that could be useful to boost the minerals and vitamins for Baybe and her new baby. If not then yes, the senior feed will be the most suitable as a base feed.


I can order Calf Manna from the company that delivers once a month. They do carry Progressive Nutrition, limited selection, which is what I was feeding before the last price jump took it out of my budget (I was using the grass balancer for most, but our hay is inconsistent, and some has way too much alfalfa to be using a grass balancer). It dawned on me, last night, why she may have gone off her extruded feed, I've been feeding some Source supplement, it doesn't smell the best, so perhaps she no longer likes it.


----------



## chandab

Ok, I lied, here's another picture of the quilt. I couldn't wait, I'm really liking this one.


----------



## chandab

Thank you!

I don't think I've ever made a quilt of multiple sizes of the same block, I've done single block, same size, such as this one:




Or this one (my all-time favorite):




And, I've done multiple blocks in one quilt, like this one (this one, a friend and I exchanged blocks):


----------



## Eagle

wow I love this one





/monthly_05_2012/post-2416-0-69012700-1336016549_thumb.jpg

Diane it is too hot in Florida, I think it would be better to store some here in Italy


----------



## chandab

He's Back.... The steer calf didn't get that the cow was the milk bar, unless she was in the maternity pen wiht her head in the head gate, and now she's annoyed with him, so he's back to being a bottle bum, and I've named him "Melvin".


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OMG!!! They are all so beautiful!!!! I am so envious of your talent and your "eye" for color and pattern.
> 
> They are all gorgeous!!!
> 
> If you run out of space to store them, you can always send a couple to Florida!!





Eagle said:


> wow I love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /monthly_05_2012/post-2416-0-69012700-1336016549_thumb.jpg
> 
> Diane it is too hot in Florida, I think it would be better to store some here in Italy


Thank you guys.

It can be arranged for a small fee.



Most of my quilts are for sale. Although, I don't know if I still have the blue stars quilt, I may have given it to someone as a gift, but I can look on the shelf later (farrier is supposed to be here any minute).


----------



## chandab

Farrier was out today, and Baybe got her pedicure; so come on foal, anytime would be good, maybe this full moon weekend will be the time.


----------



## Eagle

Lets hope so.





I would love to buy one of your quilts but I am afraid the postage will cost a fortune. I will speak to my girlfriends here in Italy and find out if any of them are going home to the states soon.


----------



## AnnaC

I'd love to have one too, but apart from the shipping expense plus possible import taxes, I'd be a bit worried that it might get lost in transit, knowing what our postal service is like at the moment!

I will keep my ears to the ground regarding anyone from here visiting the States in the next year - if they could bring back a couple (providing of course that you would be willing to sell some?) then I could get yours from here to your parents Renee - does that sound a possibility?? Or, you could collect it when you come for that promised visit! LOL!!

Hope Baybe's new pedicure prompts some ACTION!!


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> Lets hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to buy one of your quilts but I am afraid the postage will cost a fortune. I will speak to my girlfriends here in Italy and find out if any of them are going home to the states soon.


Aw, thanks, that means a lot to me.

Priority mail would be the safest, and I could probably squeeze a quilt into a Medium Flat-Rate box, which is $47.95 international (at least til postage rates go up again).


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> I'd love to have one too, but apart from the shipping expense plus possible import taxes, I'd be a bit worried that it might get lost in transit, knowing what our postal service is like at the moment!
> 
> I will keep my ears to the ground regarding anyone from here visiting the States in the next year - if they could bring back a couple (providing of course that you would be willing to sell some?) then I could get yours from here to your parents Renee - does that sound a possibility?? Or, you could collect it when you come for that promised visit! LOL!!
> 
> Hope Baybe's new pedicure prompts some ACTION!!


Thanks. I can usually be persuaded to part with one or two quilts, and for friends the cost is pretty reasonable.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm going to be asking for another early birthday present from my children -- since they are the only ones with $$ !!! I would just love to have one -- they are just gorgeous!!!!


Thank you so much, I really appreciate the compliments.

I do want to let you gals, that like my quilts, to know; I do all the work on my sewing machine. I'm a bit lazy by nature, so do NOT do any hand sewing, I don't like to. All of my quilts are completely machine pieced and machine quilted by me. [My quilting skills are limited, so most are quilted very basically. I'm trying to improve them, but still mostly straight line quilt.] Just thought you all should know.

And, one more quilt picture. This one is for my Mom, her 75th birthday is coming up in about 10 days (I even enlisted my sister's help on this one, so that we could go in together on the gift, I did the work, sis provided some of the supplies).




And, the labels, which my neice and nephew also got in on:




I bought the wolf fabrics several years ago with intentions of making Mom a quilt, but didn't get around to it, then this year seemed like the perfect year. So, I talked to my sister to see if she'd like to go in on it with me to give to Mom; Mom always says she doesn't want anything for birthdays or Christmas, so as you can imagine she is hard to gift. This ought to be well received.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Chanda, your quilts are beautiful and I agree with Diane the color schemes are just fantastic. That's where I always have the most problems is coordinating colors.


----------



## chandab

sometimes I buy fabric collections, so the fabric company has already done that work for me, such as this quilt:




but sometimes I just pull together fabrics I like and hope it works, like this one:




The fabrics in this quilt are marbled prints in olive, jade and coral; who would have thought they'd go together, but it works

I'm pretty sure I already showed these quilts, but just showing again as examples of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> I'd love to have one too, but apart from the shipping expense plus possible import taxes, I'd be a bit worried that it might get lost in transit, knowing what our postal service is like at the moment!
> 
> *I couldn't agree more.*
> 
> I will keep my ears to the ground regarding anyone from here visiting the States in the next year - if they could bring back a couple (providing of course that you would be willing to sell some?) then I could get yours from here to your parents Renee - does that sound a possibility?? Or, you could collect it when you come for that promised visit! LOL!!
> 
> *That sounds like a plan. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Baybe's new pedicure prompts some ACTION!!


----------



## chandab

I must be losing it. I swear when I look at Baybe at night, especially tonight, she looks like she's changed shape, kind of dropped but no "V", but her butt is still tight and not much bag (except the pooch in front of her udder). I did close them in the barn tonight, although, half the barn is flooded due to today's rain (I did put down anohter bag of shavings so hopefully there is at least one or two dry spots).

Hopefully, Shayne will help me dig a drainage ditch tomorrow. I've been cleaning out the barn, its a former cattle shed, so it has/had a huge layer of old manure and rotted straw in it, well I've removed much of that and now that the "poop island" is gone, the barn is flooded and has standing water in about 1/3 of it. The front of the barn is higher than the middle and back, so the water can't drain out, hopefully we can get a ditch dug and get the water moving out. [The entrance is so hard packed that I can't get the dirt to budge, even with a pick-ax. So, I need more muscle and know-how to get the job done, hopefully with the rain he'll have time to help me as he can't be in the field.]


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sounds like a nightmare for you -- just when you don't need one!!!
> 
> Praying you have a few days of NO additional rain to set things back -- but then if you need rain to get hubby's help -- ooowwww this is a double-edge sword!!!
> 
> Good thing Babye is waiting for you to get it all figured out!! SMART GIRL!


Well, my mini barn floods too. Everything here is on a slope, so everything from uphill, drains right through my barn(s), so I need to get a ditch dug out of my main mini barn, too. At least at the mini barn, they don't live in it, they mostly just eat in it and use the run-in attached when it rains.


----------



## AnnaC

When we first moved here the only barn big enough to use for foaling stables had been used for cows before. Still had some squidgy cow manure left in it. Over the first winter I piled all the mucking out from the stallion stables in there, thinking that we would be mucking the whole barn out the following Spring by machine. Also water 'drained' through this old barn from goodness knows where, not possible to ditch as it stood right up against another stone building. By early Spring I realised that it was perfectly possible walk on top of all my winter mucking out and not sink in, so we hastily divided it into 7 large spaces and went to work filling in the floor and raising the level up with more mucking out, then old bales of hay, well shaken up and tramped down, in fact anything dry that we could put in there stamping everything down hard as we went. Eventually we were a good foot higher than the original muck. We then piled in layer after layer of clean straw and hey presto we were good to go. (I have to say here that we always 'deep litter' our mares, preferring them to have deep 'solid' beds to sink into when they go to lay down - all droppings are picked up as soon as they are done, day AND night, so the beds stay spotless and very clean with fresh straw put down daily.) This old barn saw us through 4 foaling seasons with no sign of any water - unless you looked at the field along the 'down' side, which showed that the water was still draining through underneath!

So I always go 'up' inside a barn when dealing with flooding. Here in Wales, UK, the water rushes off our fields when it rains - which it does a lot!! Ditches round barns would have to be very deep to move that amount of water away, they would soon fill up in the struggle, plus the fact that our barns back our fields and unless I put up a load of extra fencing, any ditches would be a hazzard to the minis in my opinion.

Just my way of dealing with our 'wet' problems with what I have to work with here, but I do feel a lot of small shelters in dry lots would work better if folks built up instead of digging out and then ditching??

Hows Baybe looking today??


----------



## chandab

Shayne dug me a ditch out of the flooded part of the barn (not a deep ditch, just enough to get water moving out). And, I put down some pelleted bedding and shavings in the worst areas. [Didn't go too deep, as I don't have much of either, but enough to dry up the area.]

the part of the barn actually set up as a stall is dry, its the run-in part that is partially flooded. Until last year when we threw straw down and put calves in the barn, it would flood along one side and drain right out the front of the barn, but after the straw and manure were added the whole open area started flooding, I think once I get the rest of the old straw and manure out, it'll go back to flowing right through the barn along the one side. [i have to clean it all out, its harboring mold and other allergy producing problems. Last spring one of my mares in addition to being fat, was having lots of problems breathing, vet diagnosed her with allergies or possibly the start of COPD (other mare seems fine that she was housed iwth); I moved that mare out of this barn and put her on allergy meds for awhile, and she cleared up. So, I will be cleaning out this barn.]

I haven't been out yet this morning to see how she's doing. [i'm in Montana, so Mountain time zone, its just 7:50AM now. I am running a little late starting chores.] Speaking of chores, Melvin is doing better, he's getting better and nursing the bottle and starting to fill out more. I swear, he's retarded; but he comes on the run for his bottle, so at least he knows where dinner comes from. [i'm thinking with as big as he is, he might have been squeezed a little bit coming through the birth canal, perhaps depriving him of a bit of oxygen at birth.]


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though you are doing the best thing for your barn and for your mares too. So glad Melvin is doing ok, I was wondering how he was!


----------



## chandab

And, another girl, this is Showy (Fikes Lucky Hawk Showgirl); she would likely be my earliest due of the mares bred to my stallions last year. She was covered one day 7-10-11, then turned out with the stallion from 7-30 to 10-15; if she took on the July 10 breeding, then she would be 302 days today. [she was in while the equine dentist was here, so I had help to hand breed this 36" mare to my 31" stallion, one time (then she was out), we'll see if it took, soon enough.]

Anyway, this is Showy:

First picture was March 14, 2012




And, an older, shed out picture.


----------



## chandab

Our grass, what they get of it, sure is good at fattening up minis (well, any horses), most of my pictures show them looking like blimps in the summer when they get out on pasture. I don't even let them out all the time, usually just a few hours in the morning, and they still look like blimps in the summer. I had a time picking pictures to share in which they didn't look like blimps.


----------



## chandab

Not today, as I just saw the chiropractor yesterday, but I think I need to get my pastures set up, perhaps that will get Baybe in gear (I think she is probably used to foaling out on grass, so perhaps that will help her along).

I don't have any permanent pastures for my minis, I set up portable panels and move them around in the summer. Some years, I get the electric fence set up, but really hate messing with the battery to run it.


----------



## AnnaC

"blimps" - love it!! Must remember that when I go walking amongst my lot - "hello you load of blimps" LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Mine look more like Blomps


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Showy is a beautiful girl!! Sounds like we'll have some time to get to know her!!!
> 
> I'm always jealous of anyone that has grass in their pastures. I have permanent pastures -- but they are total dry lots! Well, there ARE a few weeds out there!


Thank you. We have grass around here most summers, but even if I had permanent pastures, I couldn't turn them out for more than a few hours a day; our grass is awesome for fattening cows, not so great for keeping horses looking like horses.


----------



## chandab

Nothing new on Baybe. Still trying to get my pastures set up so I can get the girls out on grass during the day, but keep getting sidetracked; like today we are sorting and branding calves.

On the quilty front... I haven't had time to work on the peach quilt in probably a week, but just got a shipment of fabric in that will be my next several projects. Lovely batch of horse panels to make quilts with; so I'll be making up some horsey quilts in the coming months (or next winter, if I'm too busy with summer and foals). I just love this fabric, and can't wait to make something with it.


----------



## chandab

Diane,

Here's a website that has the fabric, although, my actual fabric doesn't look as dark: http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?cart_id=5565677.11683.s0&product=south_sea_winter_enchantment&productid=q1411_30052_412&sales=0&lastmenu=

I got tons of these panels from a friend that sells short-cut pieces. I need to go through my whole box and take a closer look (also got a little bit of coordinating fabric and then a nice floral selection).

Also have a few "summery" looking horse panels, they are just gorgeous.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Oh WOW! Thanks for the link Chanda. How did I miss that one and right here in Texas. I'll have to be looking their site over better.



. I need to get back to quilting. Like Diane said. Life has sorta taken me in a different direction lately.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Oh WOW! Thanks for the link Chanda. How did I miss that one and right here in Texas. I'll have to be looking their site over better.
> 
> 
> 
> . I need to get back to quilting. Like Diane said. Life has sorta taken me in a different direction lately.


Hazel, sending you a PM, look for it.

I think I bought some fabric for my nephew's pillowcases there; bright frogs on brown and a geometric to coordinate.


----------



## chandab

Well, you'll probably have to wait awhile, as I probably won't get anything started til next winter; especially since I have a peach quilt to finish first.


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I don't mind waiting at all. By winter, we'll be looking for all the Australia babies to arrive!!! We'll still be here!


Don't remind me, it feels so far away!!!



:rofl

I'm trying to work out how soon is too soon to start a foaling thread... do you think 3 months out from earliest possible foal is a bit early?


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> I'm trying to work out how soon is too soon to start a foaling thread... do you think 3 months out from earliest possible foal is a bit early?


Not really. While, I thought Baybe would go sooner, we could very well be Mare Staring her for another month or more. And, most of my other girls won't go til at least mid-June, probably into July.

And, as you can see, the conversations aren't strictly mare stare, while we wait.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yes Diane, I quilt also. Mine are pieced on machine and depending on the quilt as to whether or not I hacd quilt or machine quilt. I also machine quilt for the public.

Sorry Chanda for jackin your thread. I still haven't gotten the machine in the house yet. It's still out in the shop. Maybe this week. How is baybe doing? Not to worry about the length of time on MS. Delilah has already been here four months and seems likely to be a bit longer.


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Heck no!!! We'll be happy to chatter away the time!!!!


Really? But we were so quiet and well behaved last season ....

...



Ok no one who has been in here for a DAY would believe that!





Tell you what, when I get Belle's blood test back and find out if she is or isn't pregnant I'll start my foaling thread





Isn't it nice of us all to stagger our foaling seasons over the year so we always have something to chat about? (and pretty quilts to drool over



)


----------



## chandab

Almost forgot to mention, Melvin has a new playmate or will in a few days. We moved some cows/calves out to pasture yesterday and there was a skinny little calf bringing up the rear, from the looks of him mom eitther doesn't have any milk, not enough or just flat out isn't taking care of him/her (I haven't looked); the cow is an older cow and sometimes they just quit their calves. So, we brought him home and put him in a stall in the barn; and giving him a bottle last night proved he hadn't eaten much in awhile, cause once he was caught, he went to town on the bottle and was looking for more. Will have to go slow for a few days, but hopefully it won't be long and he'll be upto speed. For now, he is separate from Melvin, but as soon as he looks to me for his food, they'll be able to go together.

Almost forgot something else... Does getting crabbier mean Baybe might be getting closer? She's been getting along just fine wiht Honey, and today I notice she went out of her way to be crabby at Honey.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry , I can't help you there. I don't have enough experience to say. Glad you found the little calf when you did. Love feeding the bottle babies. They get so attached to you and follow you everywhere



.Wanting that milk.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Aaawwwwwww, so nice for Melvin to have a buddy!!! I'm sure you didn't need another to feed, but so good that you found him when you did!! Such a sad thing when these old mommies just "forget" their little ones...KUDOS for finding him in time!


Unfortunately, when they get a bit older, some kick into "save yourself" mode, and forget they had a calf. The cow will probably be sold this fall, pregnant or not; and her calf will be a bottle baby.



a mini dream come true said:


> Sorry , I can't help you there. I don't have enough experience to say. Glad you found the little calf when you did. Love feeding the bottle babies. They get so attached to you and follow you everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Wanting that milk.


After being on a cow and in with the herd, it'll take a few meals for that to kick in, but once it does, look out.


----------



## Eagle

Poor baby being dumped by mummy but he is lucky you are there for him





Pregnant mares get mood swings just like us so yes it could mean she is getting close. Mine normally get really clingy when they are due to foal so lets see if Baybe does the same


----------



## chandab

Oops... That cow does want her baby; she came home today from the pasture (its 2 miles north). I put them together and he went to nursing, so perhaps they just got confused during the last two days of sorting, branding some calves and vaccinating.



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, changes in their "normal" behavior are all considered signs that they are moving forward. So, yes, she's getting closer. Many mares when in a herd situation, actually remove themselves from the herd, and even their "best buddies". So, KUDOS on you noticing the change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if she becomes "more attached" and clingy to you now.


I might have to start separating Honey and Baybe at least at night. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Eagle

Well done to mummy cow



that's one less mouth to feed


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, that's good to find out, for sure, and in the meantime, he got a good meal for energy!!
> 
> Will you keep them close to watch a little? Funny that she came all that way for baby!! Good girl Mommy cow!! She wasn't going to be left out for Mother's Day!!!


I honestly don't know what Shayne will do with her, but to make it easy, they'll probably go in the newly calved out bunch here at home til we brand the rest in a week or so; we are still waiting on a few to calve.


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Thank you so much, I really appreciate the compliments.
> 
> I do want to let you gals, that like my quilts, to know; I do all the work on my sewing machine. I'm a bit lazy by nature, so do NOT do any hand sewing, I don't like to. All of my quilts are completely machine pieced and machine quilted by me. [My quilting skills are limited, so most are quilted very basically. I'm trying to improve them, but still mostly straight line quilt.] Just thought you all should know.
> 
> And, one more quilt picture. This one is for my Mom, her 75th birthday is coming up in about 10 days (I even enlisted my sister's help on this one, so that we could go in together on the gift, I did the work, sis provided some of the supplies).
> 
> View attachment 8401
> 
> 
> And, the labels, which my neice and nephew also got in on:
> 
> View attachment 8402
> 
> 
> I bought the wolf fabrics several years ago with intentions of making Mom a quilt, but didn't get around to it, then this year seemed like the perfect year. So, I talked to my sister to see if she'd like to go in on it with me to give to Mom; Mom always says she doesn't want anything for birthdays or Christmas, so as you can imagine she is hard to gift. This ought to be well received.


Went to town today and took Mom out to lunch for her birthday. She LOVES her quilt. Couldn't get over how I could give her such a wonderful gift.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OH that just makes it worth all the effort and time it took!!! That's a wonderful update!!!


Mom started crying over her gift, so of course, I did too. Best reception ever over a quilt.


----------



## a mini dream come true

With receptions like that, it's always worth it



Love to the their faces.


----------



## chandab

Perhaps a little shopping going on and minor shape changes. She's mostly filling out in front of her udder, and her nipples still point towards each other. She wasn't too happy about it, but I was able to lift her tail, less resistance than the last time I tried it. I changed her food a little bit, she decided she didn't like the extruded feed any more, so I had added senior, which she does really like; and finally was able to special order some TC Growth and started adding that last night, she loves it and is eating better with it added to her senior.

IT rained so I've been working on the quilt some today. Got most of the pieces cut and sewn that make up the blocks, and them almost ready to start sewing into blocks. I'll probably sew the center blocks and sashing together before going on to make all those outer blocks. And, since I only had a small amount of each green I used, I might have to pick yet another green to add to make a border, we'll see how it looks once the center is together before I decide on that. [i just got some green in the other day that just might work for a border.]


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, I can't wait to see new pictures of it -- it must be GORGEOUS!!!!


I'm really liking it, so far. I got the center blocks sewn together (holy cow that's a lot of little seams to line up and keep straight), just finished pressing it. Tomorrow, if I have time, I'll sew the green sashing pieces together and add them to the center, and try to get a picture at that time.



> Come on Baybe -- we're waiting to see that little one!!


You aren't the only one.


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait to see some pics of the new quilt - it sounds fabulous!

Now if we could see pics of Baybe's new baby ..................................................


----------



## chandab

Here's a new picture of Baybe. I know its not a great picture but all I could get today.


----------



## chandab

Here's an updated pic of the quilt. This is the center section, I still have twenty 9" blocks to make to go around the green sashing; and I haven't decided if its going to have a border or two or not.


----------



## Wings

That quilt really is fantastic


----------



## chandab

Thank you! I really like this one and how its turning out. HOpefully, I'll have enough fabric to finish it, as I only had 1 yard each of the peach fabrics and 1 FQ each of the greens (I'm out of one green, and not much left of the others, so if I want a green border, I'm going to have to find yet another green). Not sure what I'm going to do for backing and binding, but I"ll figure something out.


----------



## Equuisize

You're so talented - maybe you could make some little foal clothes, and take them out and show them to Babybe.

Maybe it would inspire her to get a move on it.

Just never know what it takes to get these girls moving in the right direction...


----------



## MeganH

Wow! I really like your quilt! You do a really good job.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, I really appreciate the compliment on my quilt. Sitting here at the computer, when I should be working on the quilt; but I have some more cutting to do before I can sew, and its really tedious to square up those little pieces.


----------



## chandab

Saw a belly dance this morning. Maybe it means things are moving forward, and we'll have a foal sooner rather than later.


----------



## chandab

I doubt baby is fully in position but it did look like she was working on it; this is the most movement I've seen with Baybe, so not really sure. Baybe still doesn't have much udder, so probably a bit more wait time. I let the girls out to graze this morning, and they were both very happy to get some grass time.


----------



## chandab

Keep reading the posts on other foaling threads about testing pH, I do have the Foal Time strips (left from last year, better find those, hopefully they wintered out in the barn they are still ok); and keep thinking... If I tried that with Baybe I'd likely get my head kicked in. She hasn't been handled very much (not like that, she's fine for everyday handling once caught) and is just barely getting used to me touching her sides and flank area. She is not too fond of my lifting her tail to check for resistance. Guess I'll have the strips for 4 of the 5 other girls that are pregnant, I have one other that does not like to have her belly touched, she will kick (I've been working on it, but she hasn't improved).


----------



## Wings

One of my mares from last year was not the type to let me near her udder. It was like putting my life on the line just to touch it to feel tightness and temperature




:rofl Even after all that handling I think she'll always be the type to get offended by my attempts to milk her pre foal, I think some are just like that.


----------



## chandab

Baybe is an experienced mother, so not worried about her with her foal; but the other mare is maiden, so could be a problem when her foal tries to nurse, we'll just have to cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Maybe she will be like Vernica. She was a maiden and the momma kicked in pretty quick. Thank goodness. I had to put the lead on her only two times til Dixie found the milk bar. Then she did pretty good.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Maybe she will be like Vernica. She was a maiden and the momma kicked in pretty quick. Thank goodness. I had to put the lead on her only two times til Dixie found the milk bar. Then she did pretty good.


That would sure be nice.

I have time to wait on most of my mares, as I got a late start last summer and 3 didn't say howdy to the stallion til the first week of August, then they were in one right after the other.


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> Baybe is an experienced mother, so not worried about her with her foal; but the other mare is maiden, so could be a problem when her foal tries to nurse, we'll just have to cross that bridge when we come to it.


That's why I avoided buying maidens! Figured I'd get a few foaling seasons of experience before I tackled the first time mums





That said most of them take to it easily, all the instincts are so wired into them that problems usually arise from us getting in the way.


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> That's why I avoided buying maidens! Figured I'd get a few foaling seasons of experience before I tackled the first time mums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said most of them take to it easily, all the instincts are so wired into them that problems usually arise from us getting in the way.


My homebred foal was out of a maiden and she did a wonderful job with her filly (my only other foal to date was from an experienced mare, he was premature and didn't make it). I have more maiden mares than experienced mares, I keep falling in love with weanling, yearling and 2-year old fillies.


----------



## Equuisize

Wings said:


> That said most of them take to it easily, all the instincts are so wired into them that problems usually arise from us getting in the way.


I am sooo on this same page.


----------



## chandab

Cold and icky here tonight, so I shut Baybe and Honey in their barn/shelter. Baybe doesn't seem that close, but things can change quickly, so at least she's in the barn for the night.


----------



## Eagle

All my girls were a nightmare with their udders the first year, so much so that I got hubby to check them each day ROFL at least I didn't get kicked. Lol


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hoping your weather improves for you. When does "summer" usually arrive there?


We've actually had a pretty mild winter and spring, but the temps dipped this week. Usually summer tries to arrive in June, but sometimes doesn't make til July. I have body clipped two horses; the little stallion was too hot, and the Cushings gelding just isn't likely shed all his woolie Cushings coat (although it was much better after being on meds for several months, it'll be interesting to see how it goes this summer and winter). The other horses are doing a pretty good job of shedding out on their own, although a few have that moth-eaten look.


----------



## chandab

Baybe's did a little shopping last night, but not much. She and honey are out grazing and quite happy to be on grass. Just starting them out, so they only get 45 minutes to an hour right now.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yeah for the shopping. I know my girls have been enjoying being out some during the evening. Since I'm not home during the day I try to let them out when I get home so they can have some run room.Dixie really likes it. She is growing so fast and still very lovey.


----------



## chandab

Baybe is getting even pickier about her feed, so perhaps it means something, I don't know.

Glad they are able to get some grass, although, they went back into their barn before their allotted time was up, so they got shortchanged a little bit on grass.


----------



## chandab

No grazing the last two days, its been just downpouring. MOre rain in 3 days than we usually get in a month. My barns are flooded, but both are trying to drain, some.

Maybe a little more shopping last night, but she really didn't want me looking.

Three of my homebred girls are closing in on 300 days, 2 more are about 280 days; and I have no idea what day Baybe is, but she is definitely closer than anyone else going by looks.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW! I didn't know we had so many to look forward to!!!! How exciting!!!
> 
> So you have 6 that we are waiting on? You made me a happy camper!!


Yes, but I got a late start. 5 mares were exposed to my stallions last summer, and I hope all took. The three girls I exposed to my Top Cat son are all looking preggers, didn't start til the last day or two of July, then they were in one right after the other (one mare I wasn't planning on breeding, but that's the mare the stallion wanted and he wouldn't accept the other mare that was in, til after breeding the mare he wanted).



the two exposed to my tiny stallion, well its hard to tell by looks; he's 31", the mares are 36", so easy to hide that tiny foal; pasture bred from July 30 to Oct 15, the sorrel mare had one handbreeding date on July 10 (that would put her about 320 days today, but I just don't think she took that day) . The string test says colts on all 6 mares; but I hope at least Baybe sticks with her usual trend and has her scheduled filly this year (she has swapped each year she has foaled and this year should be a filly year). We could be mare staring into September with those pasture bred mares.


----------



## a mini dream come true

That's great Chanda! Love to watch for the babies.

I got the table in the house today and plan on getting the machine in a little bit. We can sew and watch.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> That's great Chanda! Love to watch for the babies.
> 
> I got the table in the house today and plan on getting the machine in a little bit. We can sew and watch.


Its been raining the last 3 days, so I've been able to do a little sewing and get some merch ready for the quilt retreat in two weeks. Last night, I sewed 120 little seams for the 20 9-patch blocks, so now I need to press those seams so I can sew the next 40 seams to complete those 20 blocks, then I can sew them together to complete the quilt top. Today, I measured and folded fabric remnants for the retreat, I usually have samples, but this shipment was more like remnants.

Oh, and Hazel, I'll be sending you a PM.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'll be looking for it Chanda,

I'm ripping seams to shorten the tack stall curtains.



They are way too long so I'm going to shorten them and use the fabric to applique the farm name on them.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> I'll be looking for it Chanda,


Its been sent, but with the last forum issues (slowness to load lately, I had trouble going in directly, I had to go to my profile and then to messages. Hopefully that's been fixed now.]



> I'm ripping seams to shorten the tack stall curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> They are way too long so I'm going to shorten them and use the fabric to applique the farm name on them.


I hate ripping out seams, but sometimes you just have to.


----------



## chandab

I can't believe she hasn't foaled yet, she looks miserable, although her udder isn't quite there yet. Perhaps the heifers will scare it out of her today; we have to brand a few heifer and get them out to pasture, and Baybe is still a bit freaked out by the cows. Shutting the heifers in the other half of the barn, might just push Baybe over the edge and scare that baby out of her.


----------



## chandab

Her last four foals were born... April 1, April 24, June 4 and May 24 (in that order); so 3 years she lost ground between foaling, then last year gained a few days. She's gone just past a year since her last foal, I hope she doesn't hold out for 3 weeks to 2 months.






the heifers made a mess of the shelter; stirred up the floor (mixed the dry shavings into the damp floor), filled in the drainage "ditch" we dug to move the water out of the barn, knocked stuff over; but they sure didn't scare the foal out of Baybe.


----------



## andrea loves minis

cattle always make a mess!! Come on Baybe!!!


----------



## chandab

Yeah! The sun is shining, so the girls got out on some grass this morning, only about 45 minutes, as they are just getting started, but they enjoyed it. Supposed to be 70% chance of rain tonight, I hope they are wrong.


----------



## chandab

Shayne took advantage of the sunshine today and hauled replacement heifers out to pasture along with their bull. We branded a few calves and vaccinated a few cows; we still have the main herd to brand, but need to wait on a bigger window of nice weather. I'm played out and don't want to look at another cow's backside for some time.


----------



## AnnaC

*Cows!! Dont you just love 'em!! LOL!!*

*Hopefully you will see Baybe's new foal before that June 4th date *


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> *Hopefully you will see** Baybe's new foal before that June 4th date *


That would be great. I have a business function I have to go to on June 8, but I can cut my stay shorter than usual, and its only 20 minutes away, so not too far. And, the next day, there is something I want to do, but don't absolutely have to do.


----------



## chandab

No big changes, but the last several days, Baybe hasn't been interested in her treats, but has sort of "snuggled" up to me (as much as she does anything close to a person). She's a bit crabbier and really isn't impressed with the dog right now (she usually ignores the dog, but today kicked at her a couple times).

Perhaps these are positive signs for her getting closer.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yea! Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.


----------



## MeganH

We have been waiting on Baybe to foal for what seems like forever. These mares must be communicating and are having a contest of who can hold on the longest


----------



## chandab

MeganH said:


> We have been waiting on Baybe to foal for what seems like forever. These mares must be communicating and are having a contest of who can hold on the longest


Waiting on Hazel's Delilah has Baybe beat by a couple months.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Chanda, It's a contest.I really didn't want to win. Hoping she will go this weekend


----------



## chandab

I think Delilah has a better chance of going this weekend than Baybe does, but we'll see. Come on Delilah. Might as well root for her, cause Baybe isn't listening. 

Tomorrow was supposed to be farrier day, but we had to reschedule for next week; so I'm going to town tomorrow for groceries, we are planning to brand on Saturday and I need everything (except the beef for the hamburgers).

Now I'm off to try the rice pudding I made after supper, I don't think it set up, but hopefully it'll still taste good.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I love rice pidding



. enjoy. I'm sure it will be great.



Talk to ya'll tomorrow I'm fixin' to head to bed.Night all


----------



## Bonny

Lol! C mon Baybe!


----------



## chandab

Just got home from town, groceries for branding Saturday. Very long day. She didn't even sneak it in while I was gone; but she was the first to bang on the gate... "Where's dinner, come 'on hurry up, I'm starving".

Perhaps Sunday's full moon?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Chanda, I'm hoping for a full moon baby too. Maybe we'll both get our wish


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Chanda, I'm hoping for a full moon baby too. Maybe we'll both get our wish


Wouldn't that be nice. At the rate we're going, another mare just might catch up to Baybe; like your other mares passed by Delilah without even blinking.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Poor Delilah. She has been passed by so many mares on here. Baybe will probably pass her too. Try to not work too hard Saturday. Is the weather going to be good for ya'll? I hope it won't be too hot.


----------



## chandab

Right now, we are more worried about rain. We had 4" in our 4 days of rain this past week; that's usually a month's worth this time of year (if not the whole season). Good for the hay, not so great for getting things done outside.

Here's hoping the full moon is good to us. Goodnight.


----------



## Wings

Baybe and Delilah are really dragging this out! I hope my mares haven't found out about this "hold onto your foal" contest


----------



## chandab

I'm going to whisper it in their ears, Hazel and I, shouldn't be the only ones going through this.


----------



## chandab

No real changes today, perhaps just a little fuller in front of her udder. Its just so low to take a look at, its difficult.


----------



## chandab

Ok, so i took a chance, and risked getting my head kicked in... I managed to get a tiny sample of Baybe's milk to test, the Foal Time strips say 6.8 or 7. I spent more time trying to catch her than it took to get a sample and test; I hate having to corner her, but that's the only way to get it done. [i have no idea how I"m going to get her out to pasture and back if I can't catch her in the barn, easily.]


----------



## chandab

Her udder looked more full a couple days ago, than today, but all the commotion of branding and sorting cows might have delayed her a little bit. Now that the cows are all out to pasture and the bulls are almost all gone, it should be a bit quieter around here.


----------



## chandab

If you don't hear from me for a few days, its because I'm either busy (I have two business events coming up later this week), or I'm off in a corner pouting, cause no one here has foaled yet.





FYI:

Misty is 307 days today; Tana is 288 tody, Bonny is 286 today.

If she took her first cover, Showy could be as far along as 330 days today, but I doubt it; probably closer to 310. And, Honey is 310 at the most. [These last two mares were mostly pasture-bred, and I'm not 100% sure he can even reach them.]

And, Baybe is a year and 10 days past her last foaling, so you're guess is as good as mine.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cone on Baybe, I know i gave the right directions to the filly fairy. We want to see your baby.


----------



## Eagle

Well if Baybe doesn't want the filly fairy I will have her


----------



## Equuisize

Baybe is probably wanting to be real sure you're thru with branding so you don't scoop up her baby

and give it a brand, too.

Are all the irons put away? LOL


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> Baybe is probably wanting to be real sure you're thru with branding so you don't scoop up her baby
> 
> and give it a brand, too.
> 
> Are all the irons put away?	LOL


Yep, we're all done. And, almost all the cows and bulls are out to summer pasture. Just 3 bulls waiting to go out; 1 crippled cow and her calf, two butcher steers and my bum calf. The cow and her calf plus the two butcher steers will go out on the pasture up behind the house as soon as we get a chance to get them out there. Then, there will hopefully be some peace and quiet around here. Melvin, the bottle calf, will stay in the corrals to continue getting his milk and creep feed without risk of someone else stealing it.



Eagle said:


> Well if Baybe doesn't want the filly fairy I will have her


Well, I want the filly fairy, but with as long as this is taking, she probably has time to hit your place and fly back.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO pouting!!! I bet when she foals you disappear, too........playing with your new baby!! After all, she's cooking it PERFECTLY for YOU!!


It takes a long time to paint them perfectly, so I'll try to be more patient. If we are lucky, Tana's foal will have a good paint job too; Tana doesn't have spots, but she's appy bred (her sire is leopard). The rest will probably be solid with minimal chrome; most of my mares are solid with minimal chrome; Topper has a little more color than the girls, but not much.



a mini dream come true said:


> Cone on Baybe, I know i gave the right directions to the filly fairy. We want to see your baby.


I've been trying to draw a map so she can find me at the edge of the world, but I ran out of ink, so she'll just have to wing it to find us.


----------



## chandab

Still at 6.8 or 7. It takes me longer to catch her than to take the sample and test. Gotta work on that.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! You will just have to run a bit faster!! Take heart, she WILL have this foal.................................... sometime!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! You will just have to run a bit faster!! Take heart, she WILL have this foal.................................... sometime!


If there isn't a foal in there, then she needs a diet fast. So, I hope she goes soon, and we can see her well cooked little bundle.


----------



## Equuisize

Okay Baybe.....pressure is on you --- Odette had her baby boy!

Time for you to 'pony up'!! LOL LOL


----------



## chandab

Well, maybe she's thinking about it... Last night, she did a little shopping, and her nipples aren't pointed quite so much towards each other.	And, this morning, she wanted out on grass; no ifs ands or butts about it, she even left her hard feed to go stand at the gate. I'll be heading out to check on her shortly.


----------



## AnnaC

NOW IS THE TIME BAYBE - we have waited long enough!! Pleeeeeeeeeeeese!!


----------



## chandab

Baybe foaled this afternoon. I wasn't there, and we lost the foal. Looks like the cord is really twisted (I'll try to get a picture). Sorrel and white, not sure of sex. I feel so bad, I should have been there. She was fine at lunch time, about 1:30; she ate her beet pulp; went out tonight at supper, about 7PM and found it.


----------



## Equuisize

Oh Chanda I am soooo terribly sorry!

This certainly isn't the outcome we wanted for you and Baybe as we joked about

her need to hurry along.

I'm just so sorry for both of you.	I hope Baybe handles this well and that you take some

comfort that we are here with cyber hugs, for you.


----------



## chandab

I did take a couple pictures, and I'm pretty sure it was a twisted cord, but I've only had two mini foalings and can't remember what the cord looked like. [The first foal was preemie and only survived 24 hours; the second is now 3 years old and a holy terror.]

Baybe seems to be doing ok, standing over her foal, but she did leave it long enough to have a bite or two of her supper. [i was taking them supper when I found the foal, so changed her dinner from her usual mix to a small soaked beet pulp meal with just a taste of her usual dinner on top. Glad I have bp shreds as they soak up very quickly.]

I'm tryiing not to beat myself up too much, but this just sucks, and the foal is exactly what I wanted... a pinto filly.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh Chanda, I'm so VERY, VERY sorry. Don't beat yourself up -- sometimes it just happens even when we have the best intentions. I found a dead premie out of a 19 year old maiden mare that I didn't even know (for sure) was pregnant a couple of days ago. I kept thinking she might be, but she didn't arrive here until late September last year, so the most the baby could be was 8-9 months. This mare had never conceived before with over 16 years of running with different stallions. So I kept thinking it was wishful thinking on my part -- but I should have known that if anyone could get a mare pregnant, it is El Rey. Then I found the little filly in the pasture. I don't know what happened, but you know, sometimes things just do.
> 
> Breeding is not easy. Sending lots of {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to you on your loss. I'm so sorry.


Sorry you lost your little one, too. Thank you.

I'm leaving the foal with her over night, then will remove the foal.


----------



## Bonny

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## chandab

Bonny said:


> I am so sorry for your loss


Thank you.


----------



## cassie

oh Chanda, I am so sorry for your loss



after waiting so long for Baybe to foal, and then for that to happen, my thoughts are definitely with you!!

if you feel like posting the pictures I would like to see how it looks, good experience but if you don't then thats fine...

thinking and praying for poor little Baybe, I bet she would have been such a great mum!!

Oh Diane, I didn't realised you lost a little baby not long ago



how very sad, will you start your own thread to shortly?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Chanda I'm so very sorry for you and Baybe. I know these things do happen and often we never know why, but that doesn't help the hurt (and the guilt) that we feel. Try not to dwell on the 'what if's' as there are rarely answers I'm afraid.

Poor Baybe, I hope she will soon recover from her loss. We usually leave the foal with the mother for as long as it takes for the mare to move away and ignore it which eventually they do, but sometimes it takes several days. They too need to take their own time to mourn.

Sending you and Baybe ((((HUGS)))) and my sympathy.


----------



## Wings

Chanda I am so very srroy for yours and Baybe's loss.

I lost one last year and nothing prepares you for it. Nothing makes you feel better either





Please know that it wasn't your fault, even if you had been there you may not have been able to make a difference so don't let it eat you up. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wings said:


> Chanda I am so very srroy for yours and Baybe's loss.
> 
> I lost one last year and nothing prepares you for it. Nothing makes you feel better either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please know that it wasn't your fault, even if you had been there you may not have been able to make a difference so don't let it eat you up. My thoughts are with you.


Like Wings I lost one last year. Diane, I'm so sorry for your loss also. It is hard, but not sometimes it's meant to be.


----------



## Jill

{{{Chanda}}}

I'm so sorry!


----------



## chandab

Thank you all, it helps a little knowing others have gone through the same thing, and knowing it was likely I couldn't have done a thing.

Cassie, here is the picture of how I found her.




And, her cute little facial marking.




She was just what I wanted, a pinto filly and the coloring was just about right.


----------



## chandab

I was going to say, I hope those pictures aren't too graphic for anyone, but then I know I"ve seen worse posted, so shouldn't offend anyone.


----------



## chandab

I do plan to rebreed Baybe, I bought her to be a girlfriend for my little stallion, Che`, he has a really hard time reaching my B-size mares. I'll skip the foal heat she should come into in about a week, and try for the first one after that.

I'm almost ready to head out and do morning chores, we'll see how she is doing this morning. I'll probably take the foal away this morning, otherwise it'll attrack the dogs (they aren't suppose to go in the corrals, but that would be too enticing for them to ignore, I"m afraid, not to mention the barn cats).

Just a lousy way to start the season. I shared the picture with the gal I bought Baybe from, and she said the cord was more twisted than the one she lost at the start of the season. I know these things happen, but it just sucks.


----------



## andrea loves minis

so sorry Chanda for your loss!!


----------



## chandab

andrea loves minis said:


> so sorry Chanda for your loss!!


thank you.

Now I'm off to feed and see how Baybe is this morning.


----------



## Eagle

Chanda I am so sorry for your and Baybe's loss



I lost one that I found similar to yours with the placenta still attached, either mum didn't get up for ages or she slipped it out with the filly, mine was a sorrel pinto filly too



Only god knows why these things happen, please don't beat yourself up. I left Odette alone to foal so it could have happened to me too.

Sending hugs and prayers for you both.

xxx


----------



## chandab

I took the foal away, and now Baybe is reacting, but I opened the pasture gate and hopefully a little grass and time will do her some good and she'll settle down.

Thank you, Renee; it helps a litlte hearing its happened to others, but still so heartbreaking. At the moment, it feels like I'm not cut out to raise miniature horses, but I hopefully still have 3-5 foals to come, and if they come healthy and race around the pasture, that feeling will probably subside.


----------



## MeganH

I am so sorry for your loss, Chanda. I hope Baybe recovers from this well. Hugs and prayers for both of you.

I am sorry for your loss too, Diane. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Eagle

As Diane has said please don't loose your will, breeding is hard on all of us and I should know cos I haven't slept in lord knows how long what with puppies and a dummy foal. Sometimes these things are just destiny and we have all learnt this the hard way. My Britt lost 3 foals before I finally managed to get Merlin safely on the ground and out of the woods and now he is just the best thing I have ever had but this doesn't stop me from feeling awful about the babies she lost





We need a group hug, a glass of wine and a box of chocolates, maybe even an old film that we can all cry over.

Chin up my friend, we are here for you.


----------



## Will I Miniatures

Just saw this, sorry for the loss of your filly, I lost Daisy foal the same way March 10 , I didnt post it, hurt to bad...But I did have pics up of Daisy, twisted cord, also...but her colt was super super tiny so I think died in utero, then she passed it, so not term, something went horribly wrong...

Again...sorry for your loss...


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You are certainly cut out to raise little horses. This is just a very hard thing that happens to us sometimes. Baybe will probably have a gorgeous little one for you next year. And you need to let us know about these next upcoming girls, so we can "get on it" with them. I can't wait to hear the updates on them, and we'll just be looking to get you a whole "herd" of healthy little ones on the ground in the next few months! We'll have you "over-run" with babies!!!


Should I start a new thread as the next girls come up, or just change the title and keep this one going?

Baybe has settled down, but does call occassionally. That green grass is helping her to adjust; when I last checked, she and Honey were grazing side by side.


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> As Diane has said please don't loose your will, breeding is hard on all of us and I should know cos I haven't slept in lord knows how long what with puppies and a dummy foal. Sometimes these things are just destiny and we have all learnt this the hard way. My Britt lost 3 foals before I finally managed to get Merlin safely on the ground and out of the woods and now he is just the best thing I have ever had but this doesn't stop me from feeling awful about the babies she lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a group hug, a glass of wine and a box of chocolates, maybe even an old film that we can all cry over.
> 
> Chin up my friend, we are here for you.


I'm not much into wine, but I'll take the hug and chocolates.



I haven't kept up too well, what kind of puppies?



Will I Miniatures said:


> Just saw this, sorry for the loss of your filly, I lost Daisy foal the same way March 10 , I didnt post it, hurt to bad...But I did have pics up of Daisy, twisted cord, also...but her colt was super super tiny so I think died in utero, then she passed it, so not term, something went horribly wrong...
> 
> Again...sorry for your loss...


Baybe's foal looked so tiny, but when I carried her off, she had some good weight to her, or at least she seemed heavy to me.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I would just change the title and keep going! That way we won't lose all the wonderful pictures of all your animals! (of the quilts, too)
> 
> You did fine leaving the foal with her, and I'm sure she'll come around really quickly.
> 
> Looking forward to you line-up!


Ok, I'll do that, probably after this weekend, I'll have time to change the title.

I sure hope my two girls exposed to Che` have foals, but I won't hold my breath, he has such a hard time reaching the tall mares; string test says colt for both, and my farrier thinks Honey is pregnant (he checked her with a stethoscope, not listening for a fetal heartbeat, but something about how the gut sounds are different with a pregnant mare - he used to raise cutting horses). So, we'll see.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Chanda I'm so sorry ((((((((HUGS))))))))

This is the sad and heartbreaking part of breeding and

it just takes time to get your head straight again

At least I was in a sort of funk for days after loosing our filly to hiplock in

2009 maybe . My fault because I wasn't experienced enough in these problems and was

not able to get her unstuck until after she passed away. A twisted cord there is nothing

you could have done from what I understand.

But expecting more foals will help sprinkle joy to help the sadness

Looking forward to your other mares foaling and wishing you textbook deliveries

and fillies


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Lori, I appreciate it.

I'm doing better than I thought, but it helped to talk to a couple more experienced breeders, plus you gals here on the forum; and knowing that with a twisted cord, there was nothing I could do whether I was with her or not, it didn't matter.


----------



## chandab

After this busy weekend, I'll probably change the title of my thread, and start trying to line-up the other girls. I think Misty is the furthest, at about 310 days today; the other two girls bred to Topper will follow her, they are each about a week apart. The two pasture bred to Che` could come anytime or not at all, not sure he can reach; the furthest either is likely to be is about 310 days (one had one breeding in July, and if that took, she's be about 330 days right now).


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes Chanda, please keep this thread so we can refer back to your pictures, especially those of your beautiful quilts.

And please let us have pics and details of your coming foaling mares so we can follow them with you and get you some pretty healthy babies on the ground. So pleased to hear that Baybe seems to be getting over her loss, and I wish you all the very best for the rest of your foalings.


----------



## a mini dream come true

We need pics of the mommas to be and names. The one that is possibably 330, what is her name? Who is the Daddy? See we're full of questions.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> We need pics of the mommas to be and names. The one that is possibably 330, what is her name? Who is the Daddy? See we're full of questions.


Just got home from a quilty thing, will get on those pictures and details soon.


----------



## kay56649

I am so sorry for your loss!!!! What a beautiful little filly!!! Don't be to hard on yourself because everything happens for a reason and we usually don't know that reason! They should make little arms on the computer so you can send hugs!!


----------



## chandab

I don't have time for pictures right now, but I changed the title and here is the rest of the line-up for 2012:

Mares bred to Little Kings Cat on Top (AKA: Topper, bay son of Buckeroo's Top Cat):

Misty - Dakota Legends Dustys Early Morn - 37.5", 9 year old maiden, silver dapple. - about 314 days today

Tana - Lemars Montana Maid - 38", 7 year old maiden, silver bay dun with appy characteristics - about 295 today

Bonny - Squires Montana Blizzard by George - 38", 5 year old maiden, cremello (more likely smokey cream) - about 293 today

Mares bred to HellCoulee Paper Mache` (AKA: Che`, 31" silver brownskin):

Showy - Fikes Lucky Hawk Showgirl - 37.25", 7 year old maiden, sorrel - could be as far as 337, but I don't think she took that breeding (so 317 furthest)

Honey - Sundaze's Tuesday - 36.5", 17 year old, black pinto - pasture bred from July 30 to Oct 15 - furthest possible is 317 days today

--- I honestly don't know if Che` was even able to reach his mares, he has a really hard time whether handbreeding with hills/holes, ramps and etc or left to his own devices on pasture; hence the reason for buying sweet little Baybe.

Speaking of Baybe... Should I try breeding her on her foal heat or wait til the next one to give her more time to recover after her loss?

If you don't want to wait for new pictures, everyone is on my website.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> To me, since she had a relatively good delivery, she could be bred on her foal heat. It depends on when you want your foal due for next year...i.e., what month is good for you as far as being done with calving, branding, etc.
> 
> But she should be fine to rebreed since there were no complications with the birth. Still so sorry about your loss, but excited that you have a good line-up still coming that we will pray will come safely to the ground!!!


Let's see, if I bred on the foal heat (which should start in a few days, she lost the foal 6-7), then her foal could conceiveably come next April/May, depending on how many days is normal for her to carry. April might be a tad early for our weather, but shouldn't be too bad; and we'd mostly be done with calving. Hhhhmmm!!! Lots of decisions. but, putitng Che` out to pasture with the girls would make my life easier; and if he managed to cover Honey last year, she'd be pregnant, or he just flat out wouldn't be able to reach her, so that shouldn't be a problem (unless she isn't pregnant and I decide to breed her to topper). More decisions. [i can always move HOney over with the other mares, and just leave Baybe and Che` together, but I don't know if I want to upset the dynamics in the main mare herd. More decisions.]


----------



## AnnaC

You are going to have an exciting time over the next month or so - exhausting too I think!!

I'm one who never breeds on the foaling heat - have always felt it too soon for the mare's 'insides' to get back to normal, especially when they often come into heat 5 or 6 days after the birth. Also covering them approx a month after foaling (2nd heat) means that they will foal around the same time each year and not get a month earlier (possibly into colder weather).


----------



## Wings

I'm like Anna and don't breed on the foal heat. My vet calls it the bodies 'clean out heat' and prefers them bred on the one after.


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> I'm like Anna and don't breed on the foal heat. My vet calls it the bodies 'clean out heat' and prefers them bred on the one after.


This is what I"m leaning towards, plus it would put all my mares foaling dates closer together for next year. Not sure how many I'll breed back, but I currently have one open mare to breed for next year and of course, Baybe.


----------



## cassie

Chanda, thank you for the pictures of your little filly. I'm so sorry for your loss, she is absoloutly breathtaking! but as the others have said. Nothing that you could have done, and you are the best mum to your gorgeous girl, I hope Baybe and Che give you a repeat of her next season!!  good luck with the reat of your foalings! will definitley be keeping up to date with whats happening!


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> Chanda, thank you for the pictures of your little filly. I'm so sorry for your loss, she is absoloutly breathtaking! but as the others have said. Nothing that you could have done, and you are the best mum to your gorgeous girl, I hope Baybe and Che give you a repeat of her next season!!  good luck with the reat of your foalings! will definitley be keeping up to date with whats happening!


Well, there can't be quite a repeat, as I bought Baybe bred (she was bred to a sorrel pinto for this year); but she and Che` have a rainbow of potential in their foal.

Baybe seems to be doing well, and no lingering affects of losing her foal.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Glad to hear Baybe is doing pretty good. How are the rest of the girls?


----------



## chandab

The other girls seem fine, only one is looking pregnant, but they are all maidens and nearly 38" tall, so more likely to be able to hide it. [My AQHA mare didn't look very pregnant with her first pregnancy, went nearly a year and popped out a filly that already looked a few weeks old, so I know sometimes they can hide it well.]

They are all enjoying their grazing time.

I'm hopefully going to be picking up a few bales of hay today to get to me to the new hay crop, I"m about out, and what little round bales we have left are straight alfalfa, which I feed very little of.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I WOULD KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL for straight Alfalfa. It's *ALL* that I feed and I can hardly get any in "hay form" right now. So I'm having to feed Alfalfa pellets and cubes. What i wouldn't do for having straight Alfalfa! ARG!


Our round bales are very coarse, fine for the cows, not so great for the minis; when I have fed it they leave all the stems which leaves me a huge pile to haul off. I'll see what my hay guy has for left-over alfalfa, and see if its coarse or fine; but I still prefer grass.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad Baybe is fully recovered from her loss - good luck with her for next year, and for the rest of your girls this year of course.


----------



## chandab

Not sure if its old residual broodmare bag or new, but Honey has the start of an udder (two definite halves, and they seem a little firm, rather than flabby). She hasn't had a foal for 5 years, and lost that one by 24 hours old (he was premature); prior to that she had 4-5 foals, at least.

guess, I best be checking the other mares since most are over 300 days, and at least know where we are.


----------



## cassie

oh I hope Honey is in foal for you




and she delivers a beautiful little baby!!! ;D

good luck with foaling Chanda!


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> oh I hope Honey is in foal for you
> 
> 
> 
> and she delivers a beautiful little baby!!! ;D
> 
> good luck with foaling Chanda!


Thank you. I hope she is too, as I'd really like a little colt from her and Che` to keep as a replacement for Che` (he's late teens, and doing good at the moment, but who knows).


----------



## cassie

chandab said:


> Thank you. I hope she is too, as I'd really like a little colt from her and Che` to keep as a replacement for Che` (he's late teens, and doing good at the moment, but who knows).


oooh well I really hope she is cooking a gorgeous little Che colt for you as a her sire


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, I can't wait for the update and all the "checks" to see what's cooking out there!!!!


Oops, forgot at dinnertime, will have to check in the morning.


----------



## AnnaC

So, can we have the updates please.


----------



## chandab

Just a hint of a bag on 4 of the 5 mares, the 5th one, well I"m not sure she's even bred, but as she was pastured with the stallion to Oct, I could still have a foal much later plus she's not much for up close checks. No one was terribly interested in their check today, so will have to try for a closer look at suppertime when they are in their stalls.


----------



## AnnaC

So in approx 4 or 5 weeks you could be a bit busy!! LOL!!

Really hope Honey gives you that longed for little colt.


----------



## chandab

Actually, it might start as soon as 2 weeks from now; one mare will be 330 days two weeks from today, the other girls bred to the same stallion are 1 and 2 weeks behind her. And, the two mares pasture bred to the little stallion will be about 330 days from start of turn-out in 2 weeks. I could be so busy that I won't be able to see straight, and right now that sounds reallly good, especially if it leads to cute little foals running around my pasture.


----------



## AnnaC

Nothing better than to have a pasture of healthy babies scampering around!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Nothing better than to have a pasture of healthy babies scampering around!


I'll let you know what it feels like, when it happens.


----------



## chandab

Got a closer look and 4 of 5 mares exposed last summer look to be starting a bag. Only one is an experienced broodmare, so hopefully the start of a bag means they are pregnant and getting closer.

Time will tell, as will my nerves.


----------



## chandab

I might survive these next couple weeks while the first girl gets closer to that 330 day mark, as they are all B-size mares, I'm guessing they'll go closer to 330 or over, than under.


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though they are all progressing nicely - I'm sure they will be fine Chanda.


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!!! oh Diane that is SOOO exciting!  can't wait to see the pictures!!!! safe foaling for the mumma to be!!!! 6 grandkiddies!!! go Diane!


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Diane.

Well, I have no idea what is normal for these mares, as 4 are maiden, and the one experienced broodmare lost her only foal while I've owned her (premature, so it didn't make it - the oldest it could have been was 315 days, if the stallion got the mare first day of turn-out); so who knows what will happen.


----------



## chandab

Honey is closest to the strips, so I tested her tonight; she tested 7.2 to 7.6 (at least I think I remember right, mostly green with a hint of blue).


----------



## chandab

Tonight, when I went out to feed, I thought I saw something shiny on Misty's udder, so... I grabbed the Foaltime strips and brought them back to the main barn. Misty's udder is dirty, but more important, she has milk and its testing at 6.4 tonight. So, how long does that mean we have to go? I can't find the rest of my test kit to read up what the different values mean.

And, I'm down to my last strip, I thought I had more than 1.5 strips left from last year, when I was unknowingly testing open mares.



Yes, I do know I can tear them, but part of one strip won't last me through 5 mares. Tried to order tonight and paypal is having trouble with the Foaltime website, so left a message with Foaltime through their contact page. [Can't really order before Monday anyway, but will have to very soon.]


----------



## chandab

I don't have new pictures of Misty or Topper, but here they are:

Misty (first this spring, so still fuzzy; and one from a few years ago, right after a bath):







And, Topper:




So, what color foal do you think they'll have?

Misty is silver black (her sire silver dapple, her dam sorrel pinto)

Topper is black bay (sire buckskin, dam black)


----------



## Wings

Foal colour could be: Silver Bay, Bay, Silver Black, Black, Chestnut


----------



## chandab

Oh, I knew the options; just thought it might be fun to guess, while we wait on her to decide how soon to show us her treasure.

I'm kind of hoping for a silver bay, not sure why. I'm guessing it'll be black-based, based on all the black-based horses in the mix.


----------



## Bonny

ive never had a mare test 6.4 and not foal in 24 hrs. Had a friends mare foal almost 48 after testing 6.4...So I think your on serious foal watch! Best wishes for a safe foaling!


----------



## chandab

Bonny said:


> ive never had a mare test 6.4 and not foal in 24 hrs. Had a friends mare foal almost 48 after testing 6.4...So I think your on serious foal watch! Best wishes for a safe foaling!


Good to know. And, Thank you.


----------



## chandab

I just got in from checking her, I didn't test again, as the last test was barely 3 hours ago; however, she has the start of jelly butt, little to no tail resistance, I didn't see much elongation or swelling of her vulva, but I know that can come on pretty fast.


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> Oh, I knew the options; just thought it might be fun to guess, while we wait on her to decide how soon to show us her treasure.
> 
> I'm kind of hoping for a silver bay, not sure why.	I'm guessing it'll be black-based, based on all the black-based horses in the mix.


Then I'm also going silver bay, even if the sire has a black tone he is still bay, therefore black with agouti, and that agouti can be very strong.

As for gender... I'll cross my fingers for a filly


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Then I'm also going silver bay, even if the sire has a black tone he is still bay, therefore black with agouti, and that agouti can be very strong.
> 
> As for gender... I'll cross my fingers for a filly


As long as its healthy, I don't care what the sex is and I don't care if it comes out green with purple polka dots. Healthy is all I ask for.


----------



## Eagle

O.k so I would think you will be playing with your new purple filly by the most 48 hrs after she tested 6.4


----------



## Wings

If you discover the gene for polka dots let me know



and how do you think the polka dot gene will differ from appaloosa?


----------



## chandab

Misty didn't wait even 12 hours after testing 6.4, but that was her first testing, so she could have been on the verge of testing 6.0. I didn't sleep Friday night, so last night I just crashed, when I did wake up, first thing I did was go out and check Misty and there was a little silver colt waiting for me. I'm pretty sure its a colt, and he's all legs. So far, everything seems to be just fine and he's pretty fiesty. I'll get pictures when the rain lets up, just sprinkling, but enough to put them in the barn and a blanket on the baby. Forgot Misty's breakfast out at the barn, so got to run get it, so I can give her a beet pulp mush.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just read through the thread, and was putting in my vote for a silver bay, as a "silver bay" and a "bay" were the most likely choices!
> 
> Good to see she foaled well for you, and you have a little silver bay colt!!! Can't wait for the pictures!!!!!


Well, at the moment, he looks like the silver black foals I've seen on here, just a light mousy grey color. I guess time and pictures will tell.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> and his older playmate!!


??????? What playmate?


----------



## chandab

Here are the inside pics of the little guy. And, I need to figure out a name. I was hoping to use some form of the word "Cat" in Topper's foals (AKA: Little Kings Cat on Top), but I'm not sure how I'm going to do that.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh my goodness, he's a gorgeous boy!!!!!! I LOVE Little Kings Top Cat -- he's my favorite of all the Buckeroo sons! I had a beautiful Top Cat daughter, Little Kings Classy Cat, a few years ago.


Ok, so I"m going to get picky on you, its "Buckeroo's Top Cat".



> There MUST be a way to get "Cat" in there somehow!!!! Maybe something like "Silver Cat" or "Silver Mist Cat" or "Mystical Cat on Top" etc.


Well, so far I do like "Silver Cat" or "Silver Mist Cat"; either should fit with my prefix HeII Coulee.



> Oh, and chalk up the "older playmate" to an old mind going soft! I had been catching up on threads and had just looked at Karina's thread with her new pally colt, and got confused! DUH!


 No problem.



> This little guy is just beautiful!!!!


Thank you very much. I can't believe how upright he is already.


----------



## chandab

I liked Kitty Galore too, but I don't want to be breeding brother and sister, so didn't even look twice at her (ok, so I drooled over her awhile, but didn't consider begging Shayne to say yes).

And, your appy Top Cat daughter is gorgeous.


----------



## Wings

Congrats!

I have to ask because I'm a colour nut



is the dam test confirmed silver black? Because in a lot of her photos she has that warm chocolate tone you find on the silver bays. Might just be the photos though.


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have to ask because I'm a colour nut
> 
> 
> 
> is the dam test confirmed silver black? Because in a lot of her photos she has that warm chocolate tone you find on the silver bays. Might just be the photos though.


In the summer she is definitely silver dapple, come winter her coat has brown tones in it. She's never been color tested, I hadn't really planned on breeding her, but Topper had other plans (not an escape, but an insistance on his part before he'd even look at the other mares). I'll post a couple other pics of her for you.










None of her pictures really capture her color, but I'm pretty sure she's not silver bay. [Her color isn't even remotely like my silver bays.]


----------



## Wings

I'm pretty sure I've said it before but you can never say it enough, she is a very pretty mare!

She really does look like she could go either way, it's very interesting. Colourwise she reminds me a lot of a friend's silver bay which is what got me thinking. Attached a pic since they never mind me sharing it








If you ever do test her I'd love to know the results if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> I'm pretty sure I've said it before but you can never say it enough, she is a very pretty mare!
> 
> She really does look like she could go either way, it's very interesting. Colourwise she reminds me a lot of a friend's silver bay which is what got me thinking. Attached a pic since they never mind me sharing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9468
> 
> 
> If you ever do test her I'd love to know the results if you don't mind sharing.


Is that a clipped coat or natural? My silver bays look more silver when clipped, but don't when in natural coat.


----------



## Wings

Clipped but he looks the same in natural coat.

Like I said your girl really looks like she could be either, I'm finding her a bit fascinating while I play 'spot the markers'



She probably is silver black as you know her and can see her in person but I am finding her interesting





I do love the colour of silver foals, they have sort of that 'biscuit' colour and then they slowly reveal the silver


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congrats on your colt Chanda. He is stunning.


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Clipped but he looks the same in natural coat.
> 
> Like I said your girl really looks like she could be either, I'm finding her a bit fascinating while I play 'spot the markers'
> 
> 
> 
> She probably is silver black as you know her and can see her in person but I am finding her interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the colour of silver foals, they have sort of that 'biscuit' colour and then they slowly reveal the silver


So the boy above is tested silver black? Just making sure I understand.



a mini dream come true said:


> Congrats on your colt Chanda. He is stunning.


Thank you very much, Hazel. I'll try to get outside pics today if it doesn't rain, he's outside right now stretching his legs.



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She's just beautiful, Chanda!
> 
> She is one BEAUTIFUL mare!!!!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Chanda, many congrats on your gorgeous little colt - but then with such a beautiful Momma, what more could you expect!






Could we have a few more pics of him to drool over please!


----------



## chandab

Of course, you can. I got a few naked pics this morning, but he's always darting behing mom, so hard to get good pics of him.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh just beautiful....or should I say HANDSOME, so I don't offend him! I just love those long legs and that pretty face!!!


Me, too.

Three years ago, when Caddy had her filly, she was such a chunky little girl; but this little boy is so refined, compared to her. [Dolly is a love, and has attitude to burn, but not as nice as this little guy.

Here's Dolly on her birth day:




Just look at how filled out she was. [And, she's still a little porker.]


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, this little guy is REALLY nice!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> So the boy above is tested silver black? Just making sure I understand.


No sorry, he is a silver bay. One of the nicest examples IMHO I see out in the ring





I'm loving your boy!



Very different from the other Caddy foal! I'm sure he'll overcome the shyness soon... they usually do and then you can't get rid of them!


----------



## cassie

wow congrats Chanda your new little baby is just adorable!!! I love the silver bays/ blacks! stunning little baby!  definitely has to have cat in his name



whats his mumma's show name? so glad he is safe and sound and healthy and strong! YAY


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> No sorry, he is a silver bay. One of the nicest examples IMHO I see out in the ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving your boy!
> 
> 
> 
> Very different from the other Caddy foal! I'm sure he'll overcome the shyness soon... they usually do and then you can't get rid of them!


Oops, I meant to say tested silver bay.	Can't even blame that on mare stare lack of sleep, she didn't give me a chance to stare that closely.

And, sorry for any confusion, this newest foal isn't related to Caddy's foal, just showing the picture so you guys could see what I have to compare him with. Caddy is my palomino mare, and the sire to that foal is my tiny little silver smokey brown stallion, Che`.


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> wow congrats Chanda your new little baby is just adorable!!! I love the silver bays/ blacks! stunning little baby!  definitely has to have cat in his name
> 
> 
> 
> whats his mumma's show name? so glad he is safe and sound and healthy and strong! YAY


I've never shown Misty, but her registered name is: Dakota Legends Dustys Early Morn.

Might have to use Top in the name, instead of Cat, just not sure yet.


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for the pictures - he is just so cute and very handsome!! I love your other little filly too, did she staythat colour?


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Thanks for the pictures - he is just so cute and very handsome!! I love your other little filly too, did she staythat colour?


dolly is cremello, so while born with just a hint of color, she is now completely white.


----------



## chandab

All good suggestions, but I think I got the name for him, a friend came up with it.

"HeII Coulee Top a the Morning 2U", barn name "Junior".


----------



## bannerminis

Oh My isnt he just gorgeous and a super colour too. Congrats on your gorgeous new boy. Glad all is well and also we need MORE photos


----------



## chandab

bannerminis said:


> Oh My isnt he just gorgeous and a super colour too. Congrats on your gorgeous new boy. Glad all is well and also we need MORE photos


I'll try to get more photos after it quits raining and being muddy out. We've got a couple days of wet weather predicted, then we're supposed to get a few nice days.


----------



## bannerminis

Well I am in the same boat - today and tomorrow good but then its back to welly and raincoat season. This weather is driving me MAD


----------



## chandab

No new pics, yet, still too wet. I tried to love on him a little this evening, and he didn't want any part of it. At least with the minis, they are a little easier to restrain than full-size foals; just a hand on the chest and a hand behind the butt and they are trapped. He bucked up a little, and practically sat on my hand. He's such a cute little stinker. Can't wait for dry weather, so he can really stretch his legs.


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> Oops, I meant to say tested silver bay. * C**an't **even blame that on mare stare lack of sleep,* she didn't give me a chance to stare that closely.
> 
> And, sorry for any confusion, this newest foal isn't related to Caddy's foal, just showing the picture so you guys could see what I have to compare him with. Caddy is my palomino mare, and the sire to that foal is my tiny little silver smokey brown stallion, Che`.


I've decided mare owners, regardless of actual sleep, can claim baby brain effects during foaling time. After all the mares put us through they can at least let us claim that much



:rofl


----------



## chandab

I'm waiting on my new batch of FoalTime strips, so I can start testing the other mares. I hadn't realized I was down to my last strip til I tested Misty (I have 3/4 of a strip left, since I only tested Misty once). Oh, and FoalTime has a new ordering site: http://www.ibisequine.com/Foal-Time_Milk_Test_Kit.html Link should go right to the strip ordering page. The other girls are hopefully still a couple weeks away, if they go about 320 days like MIsty did. so, I have a little bit of time to start testing them.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the new link



Any chance of some new pics or is it still raining?


----------



## chandab

Its not currently raining, but it is still sloppy outside, and its not easy to get decent pics in the barn, but I'll see what I can do this afternoon, maybe.


----------



## chandab

She still has a week or two to go, but next up, should be Tana.

Tana is a silver bay (maybe, dun, too) granddaughter of HillTops Little Vegas; her sire was a silver black leopard appy, her dam a buckskin dun daughter of Vegas. She might have minimal appy characteristics, but I'm not sure (looks like she has a litlte mottling around her muzzle). She was bred to Topper.

Tana:




Picture is a few years old, but its one of my favorites.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She is just lovely and the picture is beautiful!!! So, what color is her udder? Any mottling there or striped hooves or...................well you KNOW I had to ask with THAT lead in!!


Well, I haven't really looked anywhere other than her face, and I'm pretty sure she has the mottling on her muzzle, and maybe around her eyes. I'll have to look at her udder and under her tail. And, I'll check for striped hooves, I can't remember.

this one shows her muzzle decently




This isn't a great picture, but it kind of shows her hooves, and the back one looks striped?


----------



## bannerminis

Pretty girl and fingers crossed she doesnt keep you marestaring too long


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Diane, you are so funny!!

What a pretty mare Chanda, I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> AH......YES!!!! Those look like appy traits for sure!! YEAH!!!!!!! Okay, I'm praying for some spots!!!!


Tana got short changed in the spots department, but I've always thought she had characteristics.

This picture is a several years old, and I took it to show her dorsal, but could the white spots be the start of snowflaking?




I don't think I've noticed more showing, but I haven't really looked for them either.

And, wouldn't she have more by now if it is snowflaking?


----------



## chandab

Just for you, Diane, I did a hooha and boobi check, and they are mottled.


----------



## chandab

Tana is 304 days today (June 20), Bonny is 302 days today.

Honey and Showy were both pasture bred from July 30 to Oct 15, so longest they can be is 326 days, today. I'm not if Showy took, but Honey seems to have a bit of a bag, and her body is changing shape (she's bred to a small stallion and is thin in the first place, so doesn't look overly pregnant). Her rice bran pellets arrived today; I tried it a couple months ago, but dropped it, then after a month off realized it was really helping her and the Cushings gelding, so ordered more. They go back on it starting tomorrow.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> YEAH!!!!!!! Okay, praying hard for some spots here!!!


I know, the horrors of saying it, but... I'm not a big appy fan, I've only seen a few I really like. That said, iit would be awesome to get a spotted foal out of parents that both look solid (Tana has mottling, Topper has minimal "pinto" white markings).


----------



## chandab

As requested, a couple new pics of Junior.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> hat little man is simply beautiful!! I just love those long, long legs!!!!


I'm just in awe of his legs, and he seems so delicate to me. Too cute. He still hides behind mom and doesn't like to be caught. His coat is so soft and smooth, doubt I'll have to even think of clipping him.


----------



## bannerminis

OMG he is gorgeous and I love those long legs too. He is just delicious


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a gorgeous little man - love his colour too.


----------



## chandab

Thank you Anna and Karina.


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats - Junior is gorgeous - LOVE those long legs, his color, and the whole package!


----------



## chandab

targetsmom said:


> Congrats - Junior is gorgeous - LOVE those long legs, his color, and the whole package!


Thank you very much. He's still pretty stand-offish, but I get my hands on him as much as possible during the day. He's now tried kicking out at me when I touch his bum, I know to discourage it, but its so cute when they are this little.


----------



## chandab

Well, Tana should be next, and you've already met her; after her should be Bonny.

Bonny (AKA: Squires Montana Blizzard by George), cremello (likely smokey cream) daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo God.




And, a fuzzy pic from this year:




Looking at the two mares exposed to Che`, my little silver buckskin stallion, today; I don't think Showy took, she has no bag nothing; however, I do think Honey is pregnant. Both were pasture exposed July 30 to Oct 15, so your guess is as good as mine.

Here is Honey (Sundaze's Tuesday):




She's had some laminitis issues, but seems to be just about normal these days thanks to a very good farrier. She's also currently a bit on the thin side, so trying to find just the right feed for her. In the process of changing back to something that was working better for her this spring plus adding a bit of TC growth to help her out.

and, here is Showy (Fikes Lucky Hawk Showgirl):


----------



## AnnaC

Love the pic of Bonny in her winter woolies!! Honey looks pregnant to me, difficult to tell with Showy, but I dont think that is a recent picture of her is it? Perhaps some right up to date pics would help.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Love the pic of Bonny in her winter woolies!! Honey looks pregnant to me, difficult to tell with Showy, but I dont think that is a recent picture of her is it? Perhaps some right up to date pics would help.


The only upto date pic is the fuzzy one of Bonny, the rest are all a couple years old or more. I haven't taken any pics this spring since they shed out. [and, Honey was pregnant in her picture, but we lost that foal at 24 hours, he was premature.] I'll try to get some soon.

Guess I do have one of HOney from April, here you go:


----------



## chandab

Just got back in from chores and I took a few pictures, not great as I didn't catch anyone, just pasture shots.

Here's Bonny, today:




Here's Tana, today (the cremello with her is Dolly):




And, Showgirl, today:




Oh, and a candid shot of Topper, today (he looks chunkier in the picture, than he really is):


----------



## AnnaC

Hummmm not sure about Showgirl either, but the other two could have pregnant bellies, so could Honey from that April picture.

Guess time will tell!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Hummmm not sure about Showgirl either, but the other two could have pregnant bellies, so could Honey from that April picture.
> 
> Guess time will tell!


Oh, and to add to the guessing game... Tana, Bonny and showy are all maiden mares, so could hide their foals very well.

Honey has lost a little weight since the April picture, so I'm trying to put her back on the diet she was on at that time; I changed it to try to simplify my feed routine, and that didn't work for her, so I'm changing it back to what was hopefully working.


----------



## chandab

If Tana and Bonny go 320 like Misty did, we could have some fourth of July foals, or there abouts.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Celebration babies!!!! I love it!! Wouldn't that be great for naming them!


Well, I already have two names picked out if I get colts from Tana and Honey, but no ideas for Bonny's foal (nor Showy's if she has one), so perhaps a celebration name for hers.

Anybody want my headache?


----------



## chandab

Tana didn't wait for 320 days, she foaled today at 307 days. I was expecting a little more time til she'd go. Everything seems fine. I let the girls out to pasture this morning about 9am, and shortly after 1 pm when I fed mid-day soaked beet pulp to those who get it, I glanced at the girls out to pasture and spotted the baby. Looks to be a black dun, don't think it has silver, and so far don't see any appy spots, for that matter, I didn't notice any white. Will get pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your new baby gosh she was sly!

Come on we need pics


----------



## chandab

Mom is still very protective and still figuring out what to do with him, so could only get a couple so-so pics.

Anyway, here's Monte:




And, one showing his dorsal:




Can't find a stitch of white on him, but I'll look more closely after mom settles down a little bit. [Didn't see any signs of appy either.]

No problem naming this guy, as I"ve had the name picked out since I bought Tana as a weanling: "HeII Coulee Topper's Full Monte".


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow Chanda, he is gorgeous



I LOVE his colour


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness, what a sneaky girl LOL!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! He's gorgeous!!



:ThumbUp





And that colour is just the icing on the cake - beautiful!


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Renee` and Anna. I was quite surprised to find him this morning, since Tana was only 307 days. And, my other mare, Bonny, is due 2 days after Tana, wonder how long she'll wait (took pics of both girls this morning, and they both had similar looking bellies). I'll be testing her milk this evening and seeing what it says, hope she waits that long.





Bonny is registered as cremello, but likely smokey cream (her dam must of been a smokey silver black, rather than just silver black). So, that means we'll get smokey black, buckskin, palomino any of them with or without silver (not sure if Bonny got her mom's silver or not).


----------



## Equuisize

Looks like Tana had her little firecracker a bit early.....

He's very handsome, congratulations!

Think there is a trend going on at your place? Maybe you'll get all

your fireworks over early!!

Sleep lightly LOL


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Nancy. I'll be testing Bonny tonight, as she is due 2 days after Tana, although, I'd prefer she held onto hers a little longer than Tana did. And, I'll be testing Honey too; not sure if I need to test Showy as she doesn't even look pregnant, and I doubt she'd even let me (she's a bit of a touch me not).


----------



## eagles ring farm

Congratulations on your new handsome guy- and he's a really neat color


----------



## chandab

eagles ring farm said:


> Congratulations on your new handsome guy- and he's a really neat color


Thank you.


----------



## Wings

Congrats on your new bub!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Congrats on your new bub!


Thank you!

Was out there a short time ago, and he's not any more impressed with me than Junior is.


----------



## chandab

Mom is still rather protective, so it might be a day or two for better pics. He does have multi-colored hooves, with no noticeable white markings on his legs.

Managed to find the placenta out in the pasture, it looked to be complete and also like it all came out at once, perhaps even a red bag, but with her being out with 3 other girls, she probably got up in a hurry to protect her baby. [i'm really not sure, but part of it was white and part of it was really red. Looks different that any other placenta I've found (3 full-size foals all live; 5 mini foalings with 3 live foals).]

String test said boy for all my exposed mares, it was wrong with Baybe, as she had an angel filly, but otherwise so far, 2 for 2 live boys. And, what boys they are.



If they are this nice and this healthy, boys are just fine with me.

tested Bonny for the first time tonight, she tested 7.2 or 7.6, not sure, but it was green wiht a hint of blue. So, hopefully, she'll hold out for a few days or even a week to cook hers a little longer. I'll test in the morning, and decide from there if I can go to tomorow's rodeo or not; mostly a social event, but pretty good rodeo too.]


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on your gorgeous new boy and he is stunning and another one with legs that go on forever. I noticed his multi coloured hooves too. I bet something will show up in his coat with time


----------



## chandab

I need to get new pics of Junior, too; but my MIL was here this morning, and got a couple pics of Monte, they weren't being cooperative, so only this one is very good.


----------



## chandab

I'm anxious to see how much they grow. and mature.


----------



## cassie

congrats on the lovely new boy!! beautiful! what colour is he? love those long legs! gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> congrats on the lovely new boy!! beautiful! what colour is he? love those long legs! gorgeous baby!!!


Thank you. I'm pretty sure he's black dun (grullo). With as black as his mane/tail are I doubt he inherited his dam's silver gene.


----------



## cassie

lovely colouring




even if he hasn't inherited mummy's silver. he is still gorgeous!


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> lovely colouring
> 
> 
> 
> even if he hasn't inherited mummy's silver. he is still gorgeous!


I haven't be able to decide which colt I prefer, or if I just love the stuffin' out of both of them.

Can't wait for our weather to straighten up, so they can go outside more. And, just a couple more days time, so they can go out together, at least during the day; they are still separated for the moment, since Monte is only 2 days old.

Tana is not thrilled with being shut in a stall, but Misty is just loving the extra attention and care; funny how different they are.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I can't wait to see some outside pictures of them. (Especially since we still haven't seen little Monty's face -- as it was buried at the milk bar).


I hope to get them outside tomorrow. I know Tana is itching to get out, she's tired of being cooped up.



> Are you going to be keeping one (or two) from your "crop" this year? I'd just love the stuffing out of both of them -- they are both VERY handsome!!


I really need to just sell them, but will wait for the rest to come to decide. I'm really wanting a colt from my black pinto mare and the silver buckskin stallion for a replacement (if good enough) for the silver stallion as he's aged and so is she. So, we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## cassie

oh I hope you get a lovely colt from that breeding! sounds like a gorgeous mix!!!! 

can't wait to see more piccies of your new baby boys!!

how are your calves going? are you finished with calving for the year?


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> oh I hope you get a lovely colt from that breeding! sounds like a gorgeous mix!!!!
> 
> can't wait to see more piccies of your new baby boys!!
> 
> how are your calves going? are you finished with calving for the year?


We are very done with calving, have been for about a month or so. We branded about 3 weeks ago, and put all pairs out to pasture; got the bulls out about 2 weeks ago. Now to get ready for haying season.

Now, just waiting on the mares. I'm working on getting things set up so the babies can go on pasture during the day, hopefully, starting tomorrow, and perhaps I can get some pics then. Just praying the weather cooperates, its been raining lots lately.

Totally NMHR, but hubby bought me a riding lawn mower today, its used but in good condition; and of course as soon as we got home, he had to try it out. So, less lawn for me to mow tomorrow, I still have to use the push mower for our fenced yards, as they are too small for a riding mower. But... Yeah, I finally got a riding mower, so should cut my mowing time substantially.


----------



## cassie

haha yay!! very exciting with the new lawn mower and calving



we love our ride on.

do guys ear tag as well as brand or just brand your calves? we just ear tag, I don't think many people in Australia brand their cattle any more, they have to ear tag anyway so just do one not both.

hope the weather clears up for you soon and those babies of yours get to go out for a nice run and stretch their legs, same for mummas too!

how many more mares do you have to foal out?


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> haha yay!! very exciting with the new lawn mower and calving
> 
> 
> 
> we love our ride on.
> 
> do guys ear tag as well as brand or just brand your calves? we just ear tag, I don't think many people in Australia brand their cattle any more, they have to ear tag anyway so just do one not both.


We ear tag and brand. The brand is for possession, the ear tag to identify (helps keep track of which calf goes with which cow, especially on years like this one, where the cows aren't keeping track of their own calves).



> hope the weather clears up for you soon and those babies of yours get to go out for a nice run and stretch their legs, same for mummas too!
> 
> how many more mares do you have to foal out?


I have at least one more mare to go, possibly as many as three, although, I don't think number 3 took.

I'm quite certain on Bonny, she was also bred to Topper (sire of the current two foals). I'm fairly certain on Honey, she's bred to the little silver buckskin stallion. And, its not looking like Showy took, she was also bred to the little silver buckskin. Honey and Showy were pasture bred, and with the stallion til Oct 15, so I could potentially ahve a fairly long mare stare on those too. Bonny was bred one cycle, and is about 308 days today (I hope she cooks it just a little bit longer, and puts lots of buckskin coloring on that baby).


----------



## cassie

chandab said:


> We ear tag and brand. The brand is for possession, the ear tag to identify (helps keep track of which calf goes with which cow, especially on years like this one, where the cows aren't keeping track of their own calves).
> 
> I have at least one more mare to go, possibly as many as three, although, I don't think number 3 took.
> 
> I'm quite certain on Bonny, she was also bred to Topper (sire of the current two foals).	I'm fairly certain on Honey, she's bred to the little silver buckskin stallion. And, its not looking like Showy took, she was also bred to the little silver buckskin.	Honey and Showy were pasture bred, and with the stallion til Oct 15, so I could potentially ahve a fairly long mare stare on those too. Bonny was bred one cycle, and is about 308 days today (I hope she cooks it just a little bit longer, and puts lots of buckskin coloring on that baby).


fair enough its so cool the way different countries do things





oh thats exciting! hoping you have 3 more gorgeous foals soon, come on Showy we want to see a baby from you to please





good luck with foaling!


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> oh thats exciting! hoping you have 3 more gorgeous foals soon, come on Showy we want to see a baby from you to please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with foaling!


Me, too! And, thank you.

I forgot to test Bonny tonight, but last night she tested around 7.6, so I think I have a bit more time (I hope). Need to test HOney again, she tested 7.6 or higher when I tested her last, which was awhile ago.

Now, I've got to be off to bed, its getting late for me.


----------



## cassie

goodnight then sweet dreams


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Praying for healthy foals here. Maybe.....just MAYBE......one of the girls will actually let you see them foaling -- not just have your present open for you in the pasture running around!


I'll take an already unwrapped present, if its like the two I already have.


----------



## chandab

Unbelieveably windy today, but I got the two mares out on grass for 45 minutes or so. Misty was thrilled to get some grass, but I don't know what's going on with Tana, she's aggitated, and I don't think its the wind, although, that's not helping.

Anyway, here are a couple new pics of the boys.

First Junior, he's 10 days old today:










and, Monte, he's 4 days old today:


----------



## chandab

Diane, thank you, I'm still quite impressed with these boys; I'd say Topper done good his first season. He might only get one mare this year, as I don't really want to breed back all the mares I bred to him last year; they had wonderful foals, but I started a bit late last year, so a year off, might be just the way to get them back on the right schedule.

I don't exactly have pastures, I have grassy areas around the buildings and move portable panels around so the horses can get some grass. Its the same types of grass that we plant for hay, so it gets really tall, and I just let them graze it rather than cut it.

After I finish up with my midday horse stuff, I need to mow the lawn; since Shayne played with the new riding mower last night, I pretty much just have the two small fenced yards to cut with the push mower and the "picnic" area.


----------



## Wings

adorable!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> adorable!


Thank you.

And, for any one wondering... The wind is still screaming through here, so I did very little outside today. Although, I did get the fenced yards mowed and was able to try out the new riding lawn mower on one larger patch that Shayne didn't cut last night when he did a bunch of mowing (I think he likes the new "toy"). I know the horses won't blow away with the wind, but Tana seems very aggitated with this weather; she's not happy in the barn, she's not happy out of the barn, so here's hoping the weather settles down soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Chanda, they are just so gorgeous - two very handsome little boys!! No wonder you are so pleased with them.





Hope that wind drops soon and poor Tana can calm down a bit, bless her.


----------



## chandab

Any ideas to deal with a very kicky 5day old foal, Monte is a holy terror; all I have to do is look at him, and he goes to kicking. He was so sweet the day he was born, then all heck broke loose.


----------



## AnnaC

Ignore him, it will pass when he finds something else to experiment with!!





(I know others will disagree with me, but I have the funny idea that a foal is a baby - and I have been kicked and hand whacked in the face by many human babies in the past as they 'exercise' their arms and legs and are too young to know better! - and he is just having fun learning about how his body works. Just keep out of his reach while he's going through this stage!)


----------



## chandab

Thank you for the advice. Its been so long since I've had a colt, and he was so sweet as a baby, he's an AQHA gelding and 16+H now; I named him Rebel.


----------



## Eagle

Yes I agree, it will pass in a few days. Merlin decided to attack me with his ears flat back, bite and spin round and kick, this lasted for 2 days, I just ignored him and stayed away, just as it started it stopped. I read up about it and a study said that at about a week old they start to learn fear and can sometimes get over aggressive and protective, it was suggested to stay out of "their" area (stable) until it passes. So no fears, your baby is normal and will go back to being sweet soon.


----------



## chandab

I don't know if I have the patience to wait for this "phase" to pass, he's such a little stinker. I can get ahold of him and pet him and pick up his little hooves, nothing major, just handling him; but he's still using those back feet.

Put hte mares out on grass, area just has portable panels around it, and Monte got out and couldn't figure out how to get back in, boy did he get upset, and since I'm still the big bad monster, he wouldn't go through the gate til I moved well away from it, luckily the mares were too busy grazing to notice the open gate.

Such cute little guys.

Bonny is 311 days today, no major changes. forgot to check her milk last night, so not sure where she's at with that.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Treat him like his momma would.....a little slap on his rump with a loud "NO" and see if it helps. Momma would give him a quick "nip" but I don't want you to lose any teeth!!!


He's so tiny, I can't reach his butt with my hand (I'm 5'10"), so I usually "boot" him in the butt; I get a bit of a surprised response from him over that. But, he's not over the kicking phase yet. I need to go out and sit with them while they are on grass; both babies are old enough now to be past the initial bonding time and just mommy/baby time, so now its my turn.


----------



## chandab

Just for kicks and giggles, I went to the genetics testing site to play with the color calculator.

Misty is silver black, Topper bay; looks like Junior is silver black as well. From what I know about MIsty and Toppers genetics (nothing on Misty really, and only that Topper is Aa), the calculator predicted almost equally on foal colors; black, silver black, bay, silver bay at about 23% each and chestnut at about 6%. So, no surprize that Misty had a silver black foal.

Tana is silver bay dun, Topper bay: Monte appears to be grullo (black dun). I did test Tana she is EE, Aa, no cream, didn't test silver (its obvious) and dun wasn't available at the time, but she has markers. Calculator gave black dun a 6.25% chance; any variation of bay had a better chance at 18.75%. so, got a real good one there.

Bonny is registered cremello, but I feel she is likely smokey cream (maybe with silver, her dam was smokey silver dapple), Topper bay, so... Their foal has a few possibilities (I'll calculate with silver smokey cream): 23.44% smokey black, 23.44% silver smokey black, 23.44% buckskin, 23.44% silver buckskin, and 6.25% palomino. So, who thinks I might get a palomino? I got the least likely coloration with Tana; should we go two for two?









And, now switching to the other stallion: Che` is silver buckskin (well, silver brownskin, as we are pretty sure is seal brown with cream and silver).

Honey is black pinto (her sire is listed as red roan, so she's not homozygous black; and she looks tobi and sabino to me); so her possibilities with Che` are: An extremely long list of possibilities each at 5.47% all black-based (short list of 3.13% of red-based), so who knows what we might get with Honey. I just hope she's carrying and we have a foal fairly soon, but I won't hold my breath.

And, Showy, solid sorrel, if she's carrying: 16.67% each for sorrel and palomino; 12.50% each for bay, silver bay, buckskin, silver buckskin; 4.17% each for black, silver black, smokey black, silver smokey black. I'd love a little palomino, but I doubt it.

So, that was fun.


----------



## chandab

With Bonny, it would be fun to get a palomino, as that is just about my favorite color.

With Honey, I want a buckskin pinto colt to keep, so I'll probably get a solid sorrel filly.

If Showy is bred, a buckskin or palomino would be nice, but since she doesn't look bred, I'd take anything healthy.


----------



## chandab

Bonny looks to still be testing about 7.2 to 7.6; green with a hint of blue. I didn't pull out the chart, but still too blue to be dropping much.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh your babies are just gorgeous and I have to say that Belle is a little demon too and thinks its great fun to buck and kick but she gets a good shove from me and she is not finding it as much fun anymore LOL


----------



## AnnaC

OK I'll guess - useless with colours so probably completely wrong. LOL!!

Bonny - Silver smokey black.

Honey - (this will make you laugh!) Red dun pinto.

Showy - Cream dun.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> OK I'll guess - useless with colours so probably completely wrong. LOL!!
> 
> Bonny - Silver smokey black.
> 
> Honey - (this will make you laugh!) Red dun pinto.
> 
> Showy - Cream dun.


I'm thinking your guess for Bonny is my mostly likely chance. The other two, I think chances of those colors are pretty slim, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> With Bonny, it would be fun to get a palomino, as that is just about my favorite color.
> 
> With Honey, I want a buckskin pinto colt to keep, so I'll probably get a solid sorrel filly.
> 
> If Showy is bred, a buckskin or palomino would be nice, but since she doesn't look bred, I'd take anything healthy.


That's always the way of it isn't it





I'll cross my fingers you get what you've ordered.


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> That's always the way of it isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cross my fingers you get what you've ordered.


Sounds good, maybe if enough cross their fingers for me, I'll get at least one exactly as ordered.	But, if not, the green with purple polka dotted, healthy ones are just fine with me.


----------



## chandab

Bonny is still testing towards 7.2 to 7.6, that lovely blue-green color. So, we are waiting, still.


----------



## chandab

New pics of the little boys, taken today, July 4.

Here's Junior (2.5 weeks old):







Here's Monte (1.5 weeks old):







and, Monte getting alittle braver...


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they are looking great Chanda, such handsome little fellas - thanks for the updated pics.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Awwwwww.........such handsome babies!!!


Thank you very much.



> How are the girls doing?


If you're talking the mares with babies, then Misty is doing fantanstic, and Tana is a little bit stressed, so I've put her on a little ulcer meds just to be safe (yesterday morning, she didn't eat all her food; gave her a handful of U-Gard pellets and then she finished her breakfast, I know it doesn't work that fast, but...). There's a chance its the feed, I just opened new bags of their regular feed and it smells different, not bad, just different (the new batch was really fresh, new stock at the store, whereas, I have no idea how long the previous batch had sat in the store before I bought it).

If you are talking the ladies in waiting, well, nothing new. And, Baybe is out with Che`, unless I missed it, she should be cycling now (first heat after foal heat), but she's telling Che` NO. So, we'll see.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Oh they are looking great Chanda, such handsome little fellas - thanks for the updated pics.


thank you. And, they are still being stinkers, but Monte is getting better. Now to work wiht Junior more. I'm mostly trying to watch them, and not handle them excessively, so they can just grow and play with each other, but its so hard.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Chandra, they are darling!!! what a perfect little star on Junior. His tail looks alot lighter than his mane...hes so cute!!


----------



## chandab

LittleRibbie said:


> Chandra, they are darling!!! what a perfect little star on Junior. His tail looks alot lighter than his mane...hes so cute!!


Thank you. I'd have to look again, but I think it might be the lighting giving the impression that his tail is lots lighter than his mane, but he does have that lighter look along the edges of his tail.


----------



## Wings

Monte has such a great expression on his face in that second pic


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Monte has such a great expression on his face in that second pic


He's quite the character for one so young.


----------



## AnnaC

Chanda, I love those lighter coloured tails with the darker coloured centre - they look so great/stuning on the adult minis when all washed and fluffed out!





Hows Bonny doing?


----------



## chandab

Bonny's doing good. Might be a slight shift in her shape, but hard to tell with her.

Forgot to mention before... If I did the math right, Bonny is 318 days today. [i hope she isn't one of those hold-out mares that has a long pregnancy, I'd love for her to go the average or 320 like Misty. ]

[ I'll be waiting long enough for Honey and Showy, if they are both pregnant. Some days Showy looks like she might be, and others not; she is 36" or so and was bred to a 31" slight-build stallion, so could easily hide the foal.]


----------



## Eagle

Who knows with these girls




Britt was huge even before 250 days yet Merlin was tiny at birth then Odette who made me doubt she was pregnant for some time had a huge baby





How about some new pics Chanda when you get time


----------



## AnnaC

Yes please!


----------



## chandab

I'll get some pics of Bonny and Showy, today; Honey is still thin, so I'd rather not post her pic (she does seem to be slowly gaining her weight back, so that's good).


----------



## chandab

Didn't get the pics taken today.

Monte is still the kickingest little thing around. Today he got his butt booted for kicking, he kicked again, and got booted again. You should have seen the look I got, and he still wants to kick, just not as much as before.

I think Junior is done kicking, but not sure, as I've been working on Monte's kicking so not doing as much with Junior.

Trying to leave them to be with their moms, but also don't want them getting away with this type of behavior, I know its somewhat of a baby thing, but they need to learn sometime.


----------



## Wings

I cured Storm of his kicking for good the day he got me...and I had a feed bucket full of rain water in my hands





Not sure if it was my yelp of annoyance or the sudden soaking but he hasn't done it since



:rofl


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> I cured Storm of his kicking for good the day he got me...and I had a feed bucket full of rain water in my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was my yelp of annoyance or the sudden soaking but he hasn't done it since
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Bet that surprised him, no wonder he hasn't done it again, and it didn't hurt. Hopefully, Monte will stop soon.


----------



## chandab

Bonny is 320 days today, and nothing new to report as of breakfast time (a couple hours ago). She's out to pasture with her buddies.


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> Bet that surprised him, no wonder he hasn't done it again, and it didn't hurt. Hopefully, Monte will stop soon.


The look on his face was priceless  WIsh I'd had my camera with me!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bree - sometimes those 'instant reactions' work wonders!!

Chanda, dont forget those pics you promised us!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Chanda, dont forget those pics you promised us!


I know, I know. Just got done hauling a load of hay and its been so hot lately, I hardly feel like going outside, but I'll try.


----------



## AnnaC

No rush, but dont leave it too long!!


----------



## Equuisize

Sounds like summer finally arrived in Montana!


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> Sounds like summer finally arrived in Montana!


Yep, we go from winter to summer, and skip right over spring, I miss spring.


----------



## chandab

Today, I went to town to see Mom and get a haircut. got home around 5:30, checked e-mail real quick and was getting ready to go out and do horse chores when Shayne got home and asked if we could eat first, so he could try to get some sleep so he can get up and go bale and 2am while there is still dew to keep the leaves on the alfalfa. I said fine, started supper, but then looked out the bedroom window towards the minis' pasture, its about 200' from the house. I swear I saw a little buckskin baby standing next to Bonny. Shayne said wait for him and he'd walk out with me. We walked around the end of the barn, and it wasn't a new baby, but an escapee... Tana had pushed two panels away from the barn wall (they weren't attached to the wall, they are now) and walked out the little gap she made, taking Monte with her. And, she didn't not want to go back in.

Finallly, got those pics taken (it was getting late so had to adjust brightness and contrast on the pics).

Here's Bonny (look at those milk veins):




Oh, and she tested 7.0 to 7.2 tonight.

Here's Showy (don't think she caught, unless its tiny and late, she was with the stallion til Oct 15):




And, HOney (from this angle she doesn't look quite so skinny, and she is starting to fill out finally):


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Bonny is looking good, and hard to tell with Showy -- since it could be all the way into October! Looks like Honey is making some progress, too!!


Bonny is progressing, and looks like she might be dropping just a little bit. So hard to tell with Showy, but she's about 36" and Che` is only 31", so lots of room to potentiallly hide a baby plus the possible time frame. I'm hoping "Honey has this foal, and its just what I want so we can keep it.



> I love hearing about your escapees!! I was expecting to read that you had yet another surprise baby!!! So glad everyone is back where they belong!!


When I looked out the window, I thought it was too good to be true that there might be another surprise baby; and it was, no baby, just happy escapees. Managed to catch and handle Monte this evening without getting kicked, he wasn't happy about it, but I didn't get kicked so making progress.

What are you doing up so late, Diane? Its got to be about midnight in Florida (at least if I've got my time zones right).


----------



## AnnaC

Chanda, the girls are all looking great! Keeping my fingers crossed for Showy.





Love the story about the escapees LOL!!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I check the threads throughout the night when I get up from my chair Chanda. I had just gotten home from a friend's house after watching a moving, so had to check on everyone!


If I kept your schedule, I'd look like this...



I go to bed around 11PM and get up between 6:30 and 7:30am, unless there is something going on which requires me to get up earlier.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I was always blessed by not needing much sleep. As a child my parents "gave up" and said I could read all night if I wanted, as long as I got up to feed the horses and get to school on time. (The bus came at 6:30am). Now, I don't even try to sleep until around 2 or so, and I'm always awake before 6am. But, I do enjoy sitting in my recliner to watch some TV or read in the evening (when my butt get sore from sitting in this computer chair).....so I just go back and forth from the recliner to the computer!


Well, that could be a blessing or pain; sounds like for you its a blessing, and you get a lot done in a day.





Nothing new to report on the mares. Did have another escape today, but not out/out... Somehow they got the fence down between Topper and the mares/foals; Topper went yee-haw and ran out in the big area, and the girls went into his little area. Got them back where they belong and I don't think there was any hanky-panky, but I suppose I should at least mark it on the calendar.


----------



## chandab

I tested Bonny tonight. She actually had a couple drops on her nipples. When I took the sample it looked 6.0, but by the time I got back ot the feed shed to compare to the card, it was a bit closer to 6.4. So, if she's close to the paperwork or what MIsty did, we should have a foal by morning. [she had tested around 7.2 this morning.] I'm off to take a shower and get back out and check on her. She was happily munching hay when I came to the house.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OOooooowwwwww.....sounds exciting!! Come on Bonny!!!!


Just checked her, got the "what are you doing out here look" and that's about it.



> And yes, you should mark the date on your calendar!!


Since I don't really want to rebreed these mares for next year, I'm hoping there was no hanky panky; especially since it would likely be Misty in heat (hadn't planned on breeding her at all).


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You know girls.......sometimes they just have their own ideas~!


As long as its the same as mine, everyone will be ok.


----------



## chandab

Oh and Bonny is 323 days today.


----------



## AnnaC

*Oooop's - naughty girls!!*

*Wow - could be an exciting night for you and Bonny - fingers crossed for a safe foaling!! *


----------



## chandab

2:10 am, just got in about 10 minutes ago from checking Bonny. She has dripping white milk, so I'll probably stay right here and check her more often, rather than try to go back to bed for a couple hours. Still got the what you doing out here look. She actually had a little tension back in her tail at this check compared to right before midnight when I checked, but when I touched the top of her hip, she kind of dropped out from under my touch (tried to touch again, and no reaction, so?).


----------



## chandab

Just got in from the 3am check and we have a baby. I have no power at that barn, so by flashlight it looks to be silver something with at least one blue eye (probably just baby blue, but not sure) and a little white on its face.	got Bonny and baby into the foaling stall (after kicking Misty and Junior out, she didn't want to give it up). I brought some beet pulp shreds to the house to soak for Bonny, then will leave them alone to bond til after daylight (as if I'll be able to go back to sleep). [baby still wet, and a little down on its hind legs, but that could just be how new it is. Probably won't look til morning as to what it is.]

Oh, and after I got them both into the stall, baby was trying to nurse and was in the right area. Will head back out with the soaked beet pulp in just a minute or two (got to like how fast shreds soak up water).


----------



## Wings

Congrats! Look forward to the morning update


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Congrats! Look forward to the morning update


well, its 6:25am, and I'm not quite awake... Oh, wait a minute, you want a baby update.



Will get you one as soon as I've had breakfast and can get moving, I'm not too awake, yet. Will try to remember to take my camera with me, but as she's in the barn, I don't know how good the pics might be.


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats Chanda looking forward to seeing pics and hearing another update


----------



## chandab

Gotta move some panels around, then maybe I can get some pics of him outside. HOpefully, I'll get it done today.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So now we know it's a colt? Congratulations! Anxiously awaiting pictures!


I'm pretty sure its a colt, but I was checking with a flashlight at 3am, so...

I'm about to go back out with the camera. He has the bluest eyes, and I don't know where it would have come from, unless it is just baby blues. [How long to baby blues last?]


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Brilliant!! Many congratulations Chanda and WELL DONE BONNY!!



:ThumbUp

Really looking forward to the pics when you can.


----------



## chandab

Ok, here you go, pics of the new boy plus Monte and Junior.

Don't know what color to call this guy, and don't know where the blue eyes come from.







And, Monte:




And, Junior:




And, Monte's front with Junior's backside (you can see he's a little bit cow hocked, but not too bad and hopefully he'll grow out of it as he fills out):


----------



## eagles ring farm

Handsome guy - might he be palomino ?

Pretty Momma too


----------



## chandab

eagles ring farm said:


> Handsome guy - might he be palomino ?


Doubt it, he's way to dark with a gray cast to his coloring. I'll try for more pics to get a better shot at his coloring.



> Pretty Momma too


Thank you. she's my Little Kings Buckeroo God (AKA: George) daughter.



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a pretty little guy!! Love the blaze face!!! Looks like he could almost walk under momma!!!


He walked under momma once while I was out there, but as soon as he finishes unfolding, that may no longer be possible.


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on your gorgeous new boy and you other 2 boy are growing up very nicely indeed. I am going to guess Silver SmokeyBlack + splash and that maybe where he is getting hi blue eyes


----------



## bannerminis

Excuse my typos but my laptop died and I am using the iPad which is a pain in the behind and for that reason I am not on a whole lot


----------



## chandab

bannerminis said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous new boy and you other 2 boy are growing up very nicely indeed.


Thank you, very much.



> I am going to guess Silver SmokeyBlack + splash and that maybe where he is getting hi blue eyes


That's my guess at the moment, but I'm not sure where the splash might come from, unless Topper is minimal splash or Bonny is hiding it under double cream, but I think her dam was solid with no white.

Here's Topper's face:


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he's so cute Chanda - and I love his colour, whatever it is!!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Oh he's so cute Chanda - and I love his colour, whatever it is!!


Thank you.


----------



## chandab

And, now I"m wondering if Junior might be silver bay instead of silver black. He had such a silver haze when he was born, I thought silver black; but now has more reddish color to his body with the silver haze mostly in his mane and tail.


----------



## Wings

Topper could be hiding splash, the way those white feet ae flat rather then blended or 'wobbly' is a splash trait and I think the white on his face could be as well. Although I'm still a bit of a rookie at picking possible patterns in thier very minimal forms, but I would certainly so its possible.

Of course Bonny could also be hiding it as you said and they could still be baby blues.

I think I need a pic


----------



## chandab

I'll try to get more pics in the next day or two, hopefully he'll be more unfolded too, he's still a bit wobbly. But, so dang cute.


----------



## cassie

oh Chanda, he is GORGEOUS!!! I hope his eyes stay blue for you!! just too sweet!

big congrats on your newest baby! good job Bonny!


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Cassie. He's something else. Will try to get more pics soon, perhaps when he's a bit more unfolded. And, I need to get a stick on him and see just how tall he is, he seems smaller than the other two to me.


----------



## chandab

My MIL came down to check out the new foal and took a couple pics, I'll share one or two of those.

Here's a cute shot of his face:




And, a couple random shots:










I won't complain, but if I did; my complaint would be that she doesn't get down to their level for pics.


----------



## Equuisize

Well look what I get for going out to the fields and hauling in the hay for the winter.

I was to tired to look at the computer but lo and behold I missed your announcement

of a beautiful baby boy.

Love that offset blaze ..... there is something about them that really gives them character.

Did you measure him yet? He's looks bitty?

Congrats!


----------



## horsehug

He's adorable, Chanda!





Susan O.


----------



## chandab

horsehug said:


> He's adorable, Chanda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan O.


Thank you. He's so dang cute. Can't wait to get him out with the other boys, but better give him anohter day or two to gain strength, and then wait til after the two hooligans have run themselves into nap time.


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> Love that offset blaze ..... there is something about them that really gives them character.
> 
> Did you measure him yet? He's looks bitty?
> 
> Congrats!


I haven't measured him, yet, but he seems smaller than the other two were at birth. All three mares are right 38". He did walk under mom, yesterday.

I love his little blaze, so cute.

Thank you.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Oh he is looking so handsome- love his color too what ever it is, and that blaze is precious


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Chanda he is just so cute - no wonder you are over the moon!


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow Congratulations He is adorable and that colour is fab


----------



## Wings

Now that is a very splashy (and adorable) face and those eyes are far too clear and bright to be baby blues!!





I reckon you've got a little dose of splash coming in to play!


----------



## chandab

eagles ring farm said:


> Oh he is looking so handsome- love his color too what ever it is, and that blaze is precious


Well, I'm pretty sure mom is smokey cream (registered as cremello, but I don't think so; plus looking at baby, she has silver too), and Daddy is bay; so just knowing that choices are smokey black (likely), buckskin (not likely), palomino (not likely) any with or without silver (likely has silver). So, I"m guessing smokey silver black. and, just too cute.

Looks like I got lots of silver this year.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He is just gorgeous!!!!


Thank you very much.

He's so quiet, even at this age, compared to the other two. I'm pretty sure he is also smaller. As far as I can tell, he's peeing, pooping, and nursing as he should, but he seems to sleep alot. While I've not seen him poop, I've stepped in it; I have seen him pee and I've seen him nurse (seems to latching on, sucking and swallowing fine). We've been unseasonably warm for us, so that could play a part, too.


----------



## AnnaC

My lovely vets say that they like to see at least 26 good sucks every time a foal drinks (they deal with big horses as well as minis), I tell them that they are welcome to come and lay flat on the ground next to my mares and foals to count the sucks if they want, but I'm not doing it!! LOL!!

Cant wait for some more pics of your beautiful boy Chanda.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> My lovely vets say that they like to see at least 26 good sucks every time a foal drinks (they deal with big horses as well as minis), I tell them that they are welcome to come and lay flat on the ground next to my mares and foals to count the sucks if they want, but I'm not doing it!! LOL!!


I don't think I"d be doing it either. This morning when I walked into the barn, he jumped right up, so we're improving.



> Cant wait for some more pics of your beautiful boy Chanda.


I'll get some more taken eventually.


----------



## chandab

Poor little guy must of fallen asleep then rolled under the fence, as when I went out to check he was in the wrong pen, and mommy was 10x more upset than he was, as you can see by this picture:




And, shortly after reuniting them:




So far, he is so very sweet, and is willing to come up to me; we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless him! Hope Bonny didn't bite that little bottom too hard! LOL!!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Aww bless him! Hope Bonny didn't bite that little bottom too hard! LOL!!


Nope, she's a very good first time mom. So very gentle with him (at least for now, while he's so tiny, we'll see if that changes when he becomes a terror boy).


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He's so darn cute!!! And you KNOW, he may NEVER become a terror boy! He may always just stay sweet as can be! Lots of my colts stay that way -- unlike the little fillies who are brought up to be quite "full of themselves" !! Give me a loving colt any day!!!!!


I hope you are right. I could easily keep them all, but he's something else. We'll just have to see what happens when its time to think about selling them, closer to weaning age, or next spring, since they were late enough that they won't be weaned til winter is about here.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I always find that the fillies soon become right 'little madams', whereas the colts stay 'sweet' little fellas and remain that way until they become yearlings or two year olds when they divide into two 'groups' - those that stay 'sweet' for life and those that suddenly think "hey, I'm a BIG boy" and need to be reminded that they are NOT!!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! I always find that the fillies soon become right 'little madams', whereas the colts stay 'sweet' little fellas and remain that way until they become yearlings or two year olds when they divide into two 'groups' - those that stay 'sweet' for life and those that suddenly think "hey, I'm a BIG boy" and need to be reminded that they are NOT!!


Junior got too big for his britches almost immediately, as did Monte, however, Junior snapped out of it just as quickly as it came on, Monte is still a "terror tot", as I call him (he's getting better, but far from sweet). This new little guy is still sweet, we'll see if he gains some attitude when he gets the chance to go play wiht the other boys.


----------



## Wings

I got one of each colt type last season. Sterling is STILL a teddy bear and his older gelded half brother (same dam) has always been a giant smooch as well. Storm on the other hand... he is lucky I love colt attitude


----------



## chandab

I thought of a cute name for the newest addition: "heII Coulee Topper's Little Man" (31 letters/spaces), call him "Manny" (he's currently so little, I thought it might fit). Not 100% sure I'll use it, but pretty sure.

And, I'm not sure about Monte, but Junior is starting to eat the TC Growth feed out of his mom's feed pan; and to make it easier for him, she pre-chews it... She's such a little piggy that she grabs huge mouthfuls and chews and dribbles sloppy globs of it back into the pan, which he happily eats.






I do think Monte is tasting, but mom doesn't always let him get into the feed dish. I'll put out dishes for the boys after I get more, I have to special order, hopefully the next order will get here before I run out.


----------



## Wings

I like it! But if you have Monte, Juniour and Manny you'll have to call the next one something with 'J' as well


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> I like it! But if you have Monte, Juniour and Manny you'll have to call the next one something with 'J' as well


Oh, I don't know about that. But we'll see if/when the next one arrives.


----------



## chandab

And, another pic of Manny. He had his first excursion out of the small barn pen this afternoon, ok so it was just into the larger barn pen, but he enjoyed himself.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he's so cute - I mean what a handsome littlle fella! (can you call boys cute without upsetting them??)

Have you had any further thoughts about his colour Chanda - it is really such a fantastic colour, I do hope he keeps it.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Have you had any further thoughts about his colour Chanda - it is really such a fantastic colour, I do hope he keeps it.


Mom's is a double cream, so he has to have one copy, that leaves three basic choices: smokey black, buckskin or palomino, any with or without modifiers/other dilutions. I'm pretty darn sure he's not buckskin or palomino (with or without other modifiers/dilutions), so that leaves some form of smokey black; going by his shading and that his mom is out of a smokey silver black mare, I'm going to say he's a smokey silver black (at least til such time that I decide to DNA color test him and it says otherwise).



AnnaC said:


> Oh he's so cute - I mean what a handsome littlle fella! (can you call boys cute without upsetting them??)


Thank you. And at this age and size, yep, you can say cute.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, hopefully you can also say he's beautiful.....because he is!! Just a stunning looking boy!!!


Thank you so much Diane, this means a lot to me.

I love all my little boys this year, but Manny just might be my favorite.



> I'd agree with the Smokey silver black -- and just gorgeous!!!


This is probably the most likely.


----------



## chandab

Hard to believe, but Junior is one month old today. Where does the time go?

Here he is today:







And one of Monte's dorsal, its there but not very dark, it goes from his mane across his back and into his tail:




His mane and tail don't look quite as dark as they did at birth.


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness time does go passed quickly - Junior is looking great! I love the colours of all your babies this year.


----------



## chandab

Didn't realize how much silver I had in my herd til I bred three silver mares to Topper (black bay) and got three silver foals; now I have even more silver.

I have 12 adult minis, 5 definitely have silver, plus one might.

Misty - silver black

Tana - silver bay dun

Bonny - silver smokey cream

Che` - silver brownskin stallion (silver plus cream on seal brown)

Jasper - silver bay varnish roan appy gelding

Dolly - cremello - silver status unknown, but by silver brownskin stallion, so possible.

That leaves my non-silvers as: Dakota (bay), Caddy (palomino), Honey (black pinto), Topper (black bay), Showy (sorrel), and Baybe (not sure, listed as sorrel, but might be some odd shade of bay, might have to get her tested).


----------



## chandab

Boy, does Manny keep Bonny on her toes... I've started letting them out of their small paddock at the barn, so they have access to the large paddock and a small pasture. Manny follows Bonny out to pasture, acts innocent, then when her back is turned, races back to the small paddock, with Bonny hot on his heels, as soon as she realizes he's not right beside her. Man that little guy can move. Hopefully soon they can go out with the other two mares and foals, but so far, Bonny is still pinning her ears at TAna through the stall gate, so not sure if she's ready (although, she's fine out with Showy).


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I love those first few weeks with new babies - watching them racing around with their poor Momma following hot foot behind!!


----------



## Equuisize

I'm with Anna ...... love how those babies test mommies patience in those first weeks.

Manny is precious but the older boys are, too.

It's amazes me every time how fast they grow once they get room to stretch out of mommy's tummy.

You're so lucky to have gotten those boys .... I'd be in boy heaven.


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> You're so lucky to have gotten those boys .... I'd be in boy heaven.


So many want fillies, I honestly don't care as long as they are healthy, and boy are they.


----------



## Wings

Nothing beats the first few weeks. or the first few months. or years



:rofl


----------



## chandab

I was busy hauling pairs half the day and suffering in the heat the other, so no pictures, but... Manny is 1 week old. I'll see if I can get some pics tomorrow.

I'm going to try to put all the mares and foals together tomorrow and see how it works. bonny was less grumpy towards Tana at dinner tonight, so maybe she's ready. It would sure make things easier if they could go out together.


----------



## Equuisize

How'd it go today?

Hope they all got along.


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> How'd it go today?
> 
> Hope they all got along.


I put everyone together today, so that would be Misty/Junior, Tana/Monte, Bonny/Manny, Showy (maybe bred for 2012), Caddy (open), and Dolly (open 3 yr). Bonny is still keeping Manny separate or just around Showy, but otherwise they seem to be doing just fine; which is so good, as I don't have to keep so many different water tubs filled (I have to haul all my water, so more work with more tubs).


----------



## chandab

NMHR, but... I got some work done on the peach and green quilt today. Its so hot, that I didn't want to be outside, although without central air, my sewing room isn't very cool either (but at least there are no bugs in here). Anyway, I've completed 14 of 20 of the 9" blocks.

Here's the center of the quilt:




And, this is the block I'm currently working on:




Just 6 more to complete, then I have to press them all and add them to the center section.


----------



## Wings

Was going to ask about the progress of the famous quilt, it's looking fantastic!

Hope things cool down for you guys soon. Wish we could trade some weather, I'm so over the mud down here!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Was going to ask about the progress of the famous quilt, it's looking fantastic!
> 
> Hope things cool down for you guys soon. Wish we could trade some weather, I'm so over the mud down here!


We aren't quite as warm or as dry, yet, and many areas; but its quite warm for us for this time of year. And, I'm just a hot weather wuss, I hate heat; I like it between 60 and 80 degrees depending on the time of year.


----------



## Wings

I'm the iother way around, much as heat is uncomfortable I hate the long slog of winter with the constant rain and mud and not being able to work the horses! Drives me nuts...well, MORE nuts


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> I'm the iother way around, much as heat is uncomfortable I hate the long slog of winter with the constant rain and mud and not being able to work the horses! Drives me nuts...well, MORE nuts


winter gets long with all our snow and cold, but at least with the cold you can add more layers. But, rain causes different problems from snow.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh the quilt looks SENSATIONAL!!!!!!!


Thank you.



> I hate the heat too, and it was 106 here today. Sure makes the A/C work overtime -- as I like to keep it between 70-74 during the day and colder at night. Then, of course, it's raining every day here too -- but it doesn't cool it down any.


You live in the wrong state if you hate heat.


----------



## kay56649

Sorry I was off for a while and I am wondering when babe had her foal?? Are there pictures on this thread of her an her baby? I loved the first conversations about the cows. Ha ha...I couldnt eat my pet, we let somebody else do it, then we just eat it!! Ha ha help me get updated so I don't feel so much like a shadow!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Chanda, that quilt is fabulous - I'm still hoping to be the very proud owner of one of your quilts sometime in the future!





Weather wise, after having suffered the wettest two months this country has ever known, at last summer seems to be breaking through - just in time for the Olympics!! Hope the sunshine stays with us for at least the next few weeks, but we dont need a heatwave, just a nice comfortable warmth!


----------



## chandab

kay56649 said:


> Sorry I was off for a while and I am wondering when babe had her foal?? Are there pictures on this thread of her an her baby? I loved the first conversations about the cows. Ha ha...I couldnt eat my pet, we let somebody else do it, then we just eat it!! Ha ha help me get updated so I don't feel so much like a shadow!


Baybe lost her foal to a twisted cord a week or two before Misty had her foal.

Misty foal June 17, had a nice healthy silver colt; Junior:




Tana foaled June 23, had a nice healthy black dun colt; Monte:




Bonny foaled July 12, had a cute little smokey silver black colt; Manny:




And, since Showy and Honey were pasture bred til Oct 15 to the tiny stallion, I haven't totally given up hope that they are in foal, but its not looking promising. [Che` has a heck of a time reaching my tall stallions, so I just don't know if he got the job done or not.]


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Oh Chanda, that quilt is fabulous - I'm still hoping to be the very proud owner of one of your quilts sometime in the future!


Thank you. And, all things are possible, when I do sell quilts, they are quite reasonable compared to many other hand-crafted quilts available. [usually little more than the cost of my materials plus shipping.]


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> It was never my intention to move to Florida -- came here to take care of my grandparents -- both sets, for my parents. My twins were only 6 months old back then, and had 4 babies under 5 at the time. By the time the "care-taking" was over, my kids were addicted to Florida since they could be outside all year (the Adirondacks gets so cold they spent a lot of time INside) and so we stayed. Then got divorced, and had no money to go back to New York -- and my parents were here by then. And so I remain in Florida, with my family who loves it here. Oh well.....I couldn't leave the grandchildren now....no matter what!!!


Sounds like good reasons to move to and stay in Florida. I don't think I could do it. Thank goodness my mom doesn't care for that kind of heat, I don't think she'll be leaving MT any time soon.


----------



## chandab

Another NMHR post... I got the 9" blocks finished yesterday, today I sewed them together into 4 rows/strips, and laid them out with the center section. Will sew them on soon; then I'll have to decide on how much border to add and whether to make it another green (out of all greens already used) or another light peach (I have one more from the collection).

Here it is laid out:


----------



## chandab

New pics of the boys. Not great, as momma's decided to bring them into the barn area, so too tight for good pics. And, they weren't cooperating.

Monte is 4 weeks old today, Junior is creeping up on 5 weeks old, and Manny is 9 days old.


----------



## Equuisize

Liking the new photos of the boys.

Wonder if anyone ever told them they grow up to fast LOL


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> Liking the new photos of the boys.


Thank you. Wish they were better, but its too hot for anyone to cooperate.



> Wonder if anyone ever told them they grow up to fast LOL


I tell them that everyday.


----------



## AnnaC

The difference in the pictures shows just how quickly they are growing - they are looking great Chanda!!

So does that quilt! I think I would go for another green rather than the peach (depending upon how pale or bright the peach is) if you feel that you need to add to it.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> The difference in the pictures shows just how quickly they are growing - they are looking great Chanda!!


Thank you.



> So does that quilt! I think I would go for another green rather than the peach (depending upon how pale or bright the peach is) if you feel that you need to add to it.


Not too sure it might not be one of each, green first, then peach with a peach binding. Haven't made up my mind. Will start looking at different combinations after I get those strips of blocks actually sewn tothe center.


----------



## lexischase

Chanda your babes are beautiful!


----------



## chandab

lexischase said:


> Chanda your babes are beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> AAAaaaaahhhhhhh. The boys are looking great!!!


Thank you. All out together for day time, but I do put Bonny and Manny in the foaling stall at night, she's so worried about him, and at least in the stall she doesn't have as much area to keep track of. Need to find a little sunblock for his little nose, the pink area is getting a little burned.



> The quilt is SENSATIONAL~! I vote for green too, but whatever you choose, I'm sure it will be gorgeous!!!


Thank you. And, when I get to the border, I'll probably post a pic or two with the options. I'm hoping the green I bought goes with it, but it might be too different from the greens I already used. We'll see soon enought. Tonight, I got two strips pinned to the center, need to sew and hten press those, so I can add the last two strips.


----------



## chandab

got my first scam e-mail on the foals for sale; I posted an ad on the LB sale board last night. Actually, I got two e-mails; one the typical scam e-mail and the other I just can't be sure, but looks suspicious. How do you really know on the iffy ones? Just not sure if I should bother to respond to the second one (the first I deleted).


----------



## chandab

NMHR again.

I finished the blocks and added them to the quilt.

Ok, so do you think this green will go with the quilt for a border. I bought it for backing, its xtra-wide; and hoped it would work for border too, but it might be too yellowy, or too something not quite right.


----------



## Wings

Personally I think it's too yellow green, I seriously love the quilt though!

Do you want to post the email with any personal details left out?


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Personally I think it's too yellow green, I seriously love the quilt though!


Yep, pretty sure its too yellow green.

Here's another try with green I have on hand:




I kind of like the lighter green, but if neither are right and I want to go with green, I'll have to buy.

I'll try peach next, but later.



> Do you want to post the email with any personal details left out?


We'll see. I did respond to the one e-mail, but so far, no response.


----------



## Wings

I think that one is to blue green





Look forward to seeing how the peach works


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> I think that one is to blue green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing how the peach works


There are two different greens in that last picture; a darker blue-green at the corner, and a light almost sagey green along the bottom middle (this is the one I prefer, if I go with a green I already have).

I'm thinking I might forgo the border, and just do a peach binding, but will try it out later.

I need to get out and do chores, its getting late. Waiting for it to cool off a bit.


----------



## chandab

And, here's the peach.

Not sure if I'll go with border and binding; or just the binding wiht no border (so either just 1/4" binding, or like 2" border with 1/2" binding).


----------



## Wings

I think I'd be leaning towards no border right now, it's a very busy quilt (in all the right ways!) but I think I like the peach more then the green.


----------



## cassie

Chanda, that quilt is amazing!! I think either the light green. the same green that is on the quilt or white... just a little border



I'm no quilter but thats what I would go with





Your baby fur kids are looking soo good



so lovely and cute! and BIG!! why od they have to get so big so fast



lol.

they are all looking brilliant! are you putting any mares back into foal for next season?


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> Chanda, that quilt is amazing!! I think either the light green. the same green that is on the quilt or white... just a little border
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no quilter but thats what I would go with


 I'm out of the greens already in the quilt, I only had small pieces; so will probably go no border.




> Your baby fur kids are looking soo good
> 
> 
> 
> so lovely and cute! and BIG!! why od they have to get so big so fast
> 
> 
> 
> lol.they are all looking brilliant! are you putting any mares back into foal for next season?


Man do they grow fast, but they are still so cute, and the first two have both finally quit kicking. Yeah!

I'm not putting any mares back, but will be breeding two other mares. If I can catch Caddy in heat, I'll be breeding her to Topper. And, Baybe is in wiht Che`, hopefully he can get the job done on his own wiht a mare his size (he could never quite reach the tall mares and get it done). [i guess that might be considered putting Baybe back, but she was bought bred, lost her foal, and now with my stallion; so we'll see what they produce.]



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I like the peach or the light green. Just beautiful!!!


Thank you.

I'm leaning towards the peach, and binding only, no border.



Wings said:


> I think I'd be leaning towards no border right now, it's a very busy quilt (in all the right ways!) but I think I like the peach more then the green.


That's where I'm leaning, just the peach binding; no border. If I had the right green, then maybe, but with the fabrics I have available; I think the peach is best.


----------



## AnnaC

As you dont have any more of the green that is already in the quilt, then I agree with a peach border. I dont think either of the other greens look quite right and the 'full' peach edging looks too much somehow!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> the 'full' peach edging looks too much somehow!


I'm thinking the peach border blends too much with the blocks, so "muddies" the design along edge. Whereas just a peach binding will finish the edge.


----------



## chandab

Ok, one more idea. A narrow green and a narrow peach border; and if its narrow, this green just might work.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OOooowwwwww, I like that a lot!!!!


The yet anohter shade/color of green doesn't clash? I've had differing opinions from different people looking at the pictures.

Oh, and here's the other corner with the lighter inner green showing.




Just in case it makes a difference.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I don't think so, I just love the look. It's a patterned patch-work and I think the colors accentuate it's beauty.


I have one more picture, it shows more of the quilt with the green and peach borders laid in place to see if they'll work. I think it looks pretty good when you put it all together, instead of a piece here and piece there.


----------



## Wings

I like!!


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

Now to get to cutting and sewing, so I can get it done. I won't however have it done in time for fair... For some reason, fair is about 2 weeks early this year, it starts this Sunday. It used to fall the second week of August, now its the last week of July.


----------



## AnnaC

That's perfect!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Chandra, your quilt is beautiful...I love the light green!! I wish i could sew but just got into it much. Quilt making would be the only type of sewing i would enjoy just because you could be so artistic with the designs and there are so strict color rules!!

Do you do other sewing projects or just quilts?....just thinking foaling blankets and such.

Good luck at the fair....do you bring and horses too?


----------



## chandab

LittleRibbie said:


> Chandra, your quilt is beautiful...I love the light green!! I wish i could sew but just got into it much. Quilt making would be the only type of sewing i would enjoy just because you could be so artistic with the designs and there are so strict color rules!!
> 
> Do you do other sewing projects or just quilts?....just thinking foaling blankets and such.
> 
> Good luck at the fair....do you bring and horses too?


Thank you.

Not going to make it to fair this year, as the quilt isn't complete, and fair starts Sunday. I pretty much just do quilts, I've tried my hand at other types of sewing and just didn't like it.

The livestock portion of our fair is primarily for 4-H, very little open competition, so I don't take anything.


----------



## lexischase

Wow! Your quilt is beautiful!


----------



## chandab

lexischase said:


> Wow! Your quilt is beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## chandab

Here's almost the whole gang waiting to go out on grass:




New pics of the boys.

Junior is about 6 weeks old:




Monte is about 5 weeks old:







Manny is just over 2 weeks old:


----------



## LittleRibbie

They look wonderful....lookie loo at those looonnnggg legs on Manny.....hes exceptionally nice!!


----------



## chandab

LittleRibbie said:


> They look wonderful....lookie loo at those looonnnggg legs on Manny.....hes exceptionally nice!!


Thank you. And, Manny is my favorite to look at this year, I might have to keep him, unless just the right home comes along. They all have nice personalities.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh, i do hope you keep him....then we get to see him grow up!!


----------



## chandab

We'll just have to see what happens. I would like to sell a couple, but I'm a lousy salesperson, so don't know how much luck I'll have getting it done.


----------



## AnnaC

They all look wonderful Chanda - but I have to agree that there IS something special about Manny!

Loved the first pic of the gang all together too.


----------



## LittleRibbie

most likely not a lousy salesperson....just selective!!!





most likely not a lousy salesperson....just selective!!!


----------



## chandab

LittleRibbie said:


> most likely not a lousy salesperson....just selective!!!


Well, I"m selective, too; but I can't seem to write a decent ad, and my location doesn't help (I'm 5 miles past the edge of the world



). I'll try to advertise a bit locally (closer to weaning, probably), but I don't know if it'll help (I live in the middle of cowboy country and get a lot of "what are they good for").


----------



## Wings

You have such a nice little group of foals! But I agree witht he majority, Manny seems to have that 'something'


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> You have such a nice little group of foals! But I agree witht he majority, Manny seems to have that 'something'


Thank you.

At the rate I"m going, I'll probably be able to see how all three mature.


----------



## Equuisize

chandab said:


> We'll just have to see what happens. I would like to sell a couple, but I'm a lousy salesperson, so don't know how much luck I'll have getting it done.


I understand being a lousy salesperson. For the first time ever I advertised one of my minis, not one I bred but the girl I bought for breeding.

In my opinion, a gorgeous black mare, lovely body, wonderful mind/we're just thru with breeding and she's not being used - fielded a few inquiries

from people at the opposite sides of the US - I'm about as far West as you can go without falling in the ocean.

Then a gal called that was local. I spent hours with her on the phone, she sounded right. I was excited to think I could look over a future home.

The gal came to our farm, spent hours oh and ahhing over the horses, how nice their condition, how nice their temperaments were compared to others she'd seen. Got to the end of her visit and she pulled out her wallet and said, "I have $200".

After I shut my gaping mouth, I politely told her it'd cost me more than that to get her shipped to Washington.

Ya just have laugh at people. I pulled the ad though.

She doesn't 'need' to go anywhere, she's happy as a clam here - I just thought someone might want to use her qualities.

Whatever you choose to do with your lovely boys - you surely couldn't be any worse of a salesperson than me.


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> Whatever you choose to do with your lovely boys - you surely couldn't be any worse of a salesperson than me.


How about we just call it a tie.


----------



## Equuisize

Deal


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> Thank you.
> 
> At the rate I"m going, I'll probably be able to see how all three mature.


I actually ran all three foals on from last season. Lyric was a keeper but I really wanted to see what the boys grew into. Now they're staying for the show season unless the right home comes along so I might even see them as 2 year olds!

A few friends have stopped selling weanlings prefering to run them on and see what they are like.

So just tell everyone you're making a sensible business choice and obviously they don't understand







Equuisize said:


> I understand being a lousy salesperson. For the first time ever I advertised one of my minis, not one I bred but the girl I bought for breeding.
> 
> In my opinion, a gorgeous black mare, lovely body, wonderful mind/we're just thru with breeding and she's not being used - fielded a few inquiries
> 
> from people at the opposite sides of the US - I'm about as far West as you can go without falling in the ocean.
> 
> Then a gal called that was local. I spent hours with her on the phone, she sounded right. I was excited to think I could look over a future home.
> 
> The gal came to our farm, spent hours oh and ahhing over the horses, how nice their condition, how nice their temperaments were compared to others she'd seen. Got to the end of her visit and she pulled out her wallet and said, "I have $200".
> 
> After I shut my gaping mouth, I politely told her it'd cost me more than that to get her shipped to Washington.
> 
> Ya just have laugh at people. I pulled the ad though.
> 
> She doesn't 'need' to go anywhere, she's happy as a clam here - I just thought someone might want to use her qualities.
> 
> Whatever you choose to do with your lovely boys - you surely couldn't be any worse of a salesperson than me.


I hate it when that happens! I can't believe how many $500 and under offers I've had for my Sterling... and he has two half siblings out doing well in the ring, has good bloodlines and is downright adorable. And then you get the "I can pay that much at the local auction" remark. I always point out that if they can do that then buy it and come out and beat me in the ring. So far no one has taken me up on that!



I like being in the position of 'don't have to sell' as it lets me be selective about where they go. I'd rather not breed for a year or two then sell cheap to an unsuitable home just to move them on like you see some studs doing


----------



## Equuisize

I guess it's not really any different than anything else.

Michael is a car guy....was a Chevrolet service manager for years and ran his own shop.

Customers would complain at the price of a part that was needed in their car and he'd just

tell them, "go ahead and manfacture your own part, just like this, and I'll use your's."

They'd give him a puzzled look and then light would go on..... Ah

So similarly, it takes a lot to care for, breed, keep a mare healthy and current on everything,

a lot of sleepless nights waiting on a foal, etc - Or - hours pouring over pedigrees, weighing

and balancing traits that compliment and then the $$ to purchase that horse and get her/him

to you ...... people are clueless that just think $50/$100/$200 should buy your horse, the same

as it would to buy a horse someone has tossed into a throw-a-way auction.

Makes me shudder.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I have to vote that Manny is something special -- and DEFINITELY we need to see him grow up!!!


You might get your wish, although, if he does stay, he will likely be gelded, as I don't need more than two stallions.


----------



## chandab

I keep forgetting to mention... The other day, I noticed that Misty will nurse both Junior (her foal) and Monte (Tana's foal), and she doesn't mind one bit. If Tana is too far away, Monte will go over to Misty for a snack. Tana will take care of Monte, but seems pretty indifferent to where he's at, and not worried the least little bit when he's out of eye sight; and she definitely wouldn't take on a spare.


----------



## Equuisize

Boy that kind of makes Misty worth her weight in gold, should you ever need a nurse mare.

Good girl, Misty!!


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> Boy that kind of makes Misty worth her weight in gold, should you ever need a nurse mare.
> 
> Good girl, Misty!!


She's been just awesome for a maiden mare. Protective but not psycotic about it. And, to think I hadn't planned on breeding her, ever.


----------



## AnnaC

What a girl, bless her!!


----------



## Wings

A gem



you can never beat mares like that!


----------



## chandab

Thanks.


----------



## chandab

Ok, so not minis, but meet Turtle and Spot and their sister CalliKitten.

These three are from a litter of five out of CalliCat, our torti barn cat; one black kitten found a new home this week, and unfortunately we lost one this week. Mama kitty and all 5 of her babies were spayed last week at a free spay/neuter clinic, along with 9 other barn cats/kittens (10 females total).

Spot:




Turtle:




CalliKitten:




Poor little girl has been feeling under the weather lately and not eating, so picked up a tube of Nutrical and we'll see if that helps her out.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh they are just beautiful!! I especially like little CalliKitten and her cute little face!! And you got a dilute calico! WOW! You know I love the dilutes!!
> 
> I hope CalliKitten feels better soon!!!


I love them all, which is why I'm not even trying to rehome these little girls, even if they'll be staying out in the barns (I already have 3 housecats). I have several black barn kittens that could go to new homes, but no one seems interested this year in barn kitties.

I couldn't believe it when I saw spot, I didn't even know you could get a dilute calico. Her other orange spot is on the bottom of one of her back feet.

CalliKitten seems to be feeling a bit better with two doses of the Nutrical in her, we'll see if she's intersted in real food at dinner time.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh bless them - soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!

Please dont jump down my throat, but I have noticed that in the US you neuter your young animals very young. Is thare a particular reason for this?

Glad that little CalliKitten is feel a bit better - did she eat her dinner?


----------



## Wings

They are adorable





Anna we do a lot of early neutering over her as well and while I personally like to hold off when I can sometimes, like in the case of a barn kitty, you just can't risk it because there will be a stray cat or a careless neighbour who never cut their male.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Oh bless them - soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!
> 
> Please dont jump down my throat, but I have noticed that in the US you neuter your young animals very young. Is thare a particular reason for this?
> 
> Glad that little CalliKitten is feel a bit better - did she eat her dinner?


In general, I'd rather not spay/neuter so young (my house cats don't go so young); but it was a free clinic (they only happen every 2-3 years in this area) and this was a large number of barn cats that needed to be fixed (I had 14 cats and kittens fixed; 10 were females, that will be alot less babies in the future). The local vets charge over $100 each for spay, and I just can't afford that for the barn cats. [i know that sounds harsh, but I live on a creek bottom with all kinds of wild critters, it would be just my luck to pay $100 for surgery and the next day the cat would get taken by a coyote, fox, coon, etc.] They prefer the kittens be a minimum of 2# and at least 8 weeks, although I saw a few much smaller and younger at the clinic get fixed.

Haven't fed dinner yet, and its been raining all day, so don't know if they'll come out for dinner. they have free choice dry food in the barn, but I started feeding one cat (this litter's mother) canned food when she was very skinny, and now everyone comes for the extra goodies. [Good thing I found a source for inexpensive canned cat food, big 13.2 ounce cans for the same price as 5 ounce cans.]


----------



## AnnaC

What a good job you found that cheaper food Chanda with that amount of little mouths to feed! It costs around that amount for neutering here too - males are a little cheaper, but we dont do it until around 5 to 6 months at the earliest as the females dont come into season before that and most vets wont entertain it unless for medical reasons. But I can well understand you needing to take advantage of the free neutering sessions when they come round with all those little cuties to take care of!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> What a good job you found that cheaper food Chanda with that amount of little mouths to feed! It costs around that amount for neutering here too - males are a little cheaper, but we dont do it until around 5 to 6 months at the earliest as the females dont come into season before that and most vets wont entertain it unless for medical reasons. But I can well understand you needing to take advantage of the free neutering sessions when they come round with all those little cuties to take care of!


The barn cats get a dry cat food too, but the one cat is always a bit thin (my mother-in-law and I found her on the side of the road Jan 2011 about half-starved), so I started feeding her canned to help her weight and it didn't take the other long to jump on the tasty treat.

Males are a bit cheaper here too, but its not the males that make all the babies (well they do, but you know what I mean); if you spay the females, you have less kittens.

Typically, the local vets prefer to spay/neuter around 6 months, as well. My housecats and the dogs have waited til 6 months or so for their spay/neuter appointments.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Yes, I can imagine the other cats rushing in to sample the tasty moist food!! I only have 5 cats and I eventually had to 'wean' them away from moist food because, no matter what I did, they all kept coming in to the house at different times for food - obviously busy elsewhere with their own individual agendas!! So, as I couldn't stand all the different feed times, nor could I leave moist food down for them to pick at, they all got changed on to kitty bicuits and I keep two bowls filled for them so they can eat when they choose - much easier for me!!

That cat that you and your M-I-L found by the roadside was a very lucky girl I think.


----------



## chandab

We don't feed the barn cats at the house, we want them to stay at the barn or go out and hunt; for the most part they know they aren't welcome at the house and stay away. Although a couple can sometimes be found in the front yard under the Lilac bushes. There is a self-feeder in the calving barn, just fill up the hopper and it trickles down into a tray as they eat; I feed the canned food outside by calving barn once a day (and I've been putting out dry kitten food); and I feed twice a day at the mini barn (other end of the property).

Yes, CalliCat is a very lucky girl; and she's now spayed, so no more babies for her, and maybe she'll be able to gain weight and get weaned off the canned food.


----------



## chandab

The little kitten that's been under the weather seems to be doing a little bit better today. This morning and tonight she ate about a tablespoon of canned cat food, maybe a little bit more, plus she's getting the NutriCal supplement.

Junior and Monte are starting to eat foal feed on their own, at the moment they eat about 1/2 cup shared morning and night. The mares go in their stalls, and the two little boys are in the aisle, during mealtime. I tried a cup the first time and they left too much in the dish, so tried just 1/2 cup this evening and they ate it all. Manny still isn't ready to be away from Bonny for meal, but he does eat some of her food.


----------



## chandab

Didn't catch Junior, but got a couple new pics of Manny and Monte today.

Here's Manny:







And, Monte:


----------



## Wings

Little darlings, they're looking good!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they are looking great Chanda! I know one is not supposed to use beautiful for the boys, but too bad coz I think they are both just BEAUTIFUL and I love their colouring.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, both, very much. I love all three of my little boys, they are such characters. Junior and Monte are now sharing 1 cup foal feed 2x daily, they might eat a little more some days, but others they leave some, so I just stick with giving them a cup for now. [they go in a stall together at meal times to share their food.] Manny is still sharing with his mom.


----------



## cassie

gorgeous pics thanks Chanda, they seem to be doing really well




thats so good!


----------



## Equuisize

The boys are looking wonderful Chanda....gosh, they grow so fast.

How lucky you were to get such nice boys this year.

I hope your kitty is continuing to improve.

We lost our little Putter boy, on Wednesday. He had a convulsion?.

We only had him with us for 35 days but we are quite lost without him.

His Chevy dog keeps looking for him. We are sad.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So glad your little kitty is feeling a bit better. That's really good news!!


She was feeling better, then momma kitty hid her somewhere, and I've not been able to find her since the first day after momma hid her. The kitten is so wild that I couldn't catch her the day I found her, when I went back to try to catch her a day and a half later, she was gone. I hope she's ok, but we live in coyote country, as well as other wild creatures.

But, my two nuisance, barn kitties are still at the mini barn and they follow while I do my chores. Finally found a food they like and will eat after trying like 5 different foods. They decided they didn't like Kitten Chow, Nutrisource, Whiskas Kitten, 9-Lives (they will eat a little of this, sometimes) and no fishy canned food (well no canned food it seems). A friend of Mom's lost her cat and gave mom her food and litter, and Mom gave it to me; the food was Iams and the kittens love it, so at least they are eating and have a chance at gaining weight before winter. [Well, they loved it last night, and ate too much so threw up, hopefully that didn't turn them off htis food.]

Mom's cat disappearred earlier this week, she is just devastated. She's looked everywhere she can think to look, spoke to all her neighbors, put at ad up on the board at the grocery store, even put an ad on the radio (they ran it at least two days). So far, no luck finding him. I should have asked sooner, but if you guys would pray that he comes home or is found soon, that would be great (it would be awesome if he were found alive, but if she could just know that might help her). She said she doesn't want another kitty, its just too hard on her.






I don't have an adult pic of him, but here's a kitten pic:




He's gotten darker with age, and looks much like a Snowshoe cat, he's very beautiful.


----------



## chandab

Equuisize said:


> We lost our little Putter boy, on Wednesday. He had a convulsion?.
> 
> We only had him with us for 35 days but we are quite lost without him.
> 
> His Chevy dog keeps looking for him. We are sad.


Nancy, I'm so sorry you lost little Putter. They can certainly wrap us around their little paws, can't they?


----------



## Wings

I'll keep my fingers crossed that he comes home safe. So hard to lose them without any answers


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I'm so sorry for the lost kitties - thinking of you Nancy and saying prayers that your little kitty is safe somewhere Chanda and that your Mum's beautiful cat returns home soon.


----------



## chandab

Thank you. Last night, I dreamt her kitty came home; hope that dream comes true for her.


----------



## chandab

Not that I hadn't already assumed as much, but the vet was out today for other reasons, Honey is not pregnant, so it doesn't look like there will be any more babies this year. Next year isn't looking too promising either, as I haven't been able to catch Caddy in heat; the one time I thought she was she tried to kick Topper's teeth in. I guess its not a horrible thing if I go a year without foals, the mares are all pretty young and so is Topper, so plenty of time. If I can catch Caddy in Heat, I'll breed her, if not, I guess we skip a year. Since, Honey isn't bred, I doubt Showy is either, so Showy might get bred to Topper this year, yet, but since its getting a bit late in the season, I might just wait til next summer to try again. I don't know.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I take it that you "hand breed" rather than pasture breed? I've always been really successful just putting my girls with the stallions and let nature take it's course. Sorry that Honey isn't pregnant....I'm sure you're a bit sad about it. I know how we all look forward to foals! So in the meantime.....we need lots of pictures of the GORGEOUS babies you've had this year!! I'm in love with them all!!


I do both. At the moment, since Topper is young, exhuberant and a bit stupid, I'm hand breeding with him. I've done both pasture and Hand breeding with Che`, but he has troubles reaching his mares; hopefully he can reach Baybe, and she'll settle and foal next year. I'm sorry Honey isn't pregnant and she might not be able to again, we'll just have to wait and see what the vet results say is wrong, if they tell us anything.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry to hear about Honey, but, as you say, it is now getting a bit late in the season to be looking at further coverings. I think I would be inclind to wait until next year and cover for earlier births.


----------



## Wings

Sorry to hear





At least you have 3 beautiful boys to keep you occupied


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Sorry to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you have 3 beautiful boys to keep you occupied


Thank you. And, yes I do. Almost time to start halter training them, just need to find my foal halters and if I can't I'll have to buy a couple.


----------



## chandab

OT - Got a little sewing done on the peach/green quilt today, very little; I sewed two pieces of the green border on, two more to go. Then, onto the peach border. Perhaps tomorrow, if the wind keeps up.


----------



## chandab

Green done, and two sides of the peach, two more to go and I'll see about a picture of what I have so far.


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait!!


----------



## chandab

Top is done. I love it.




Now to layer the top, batting and backing; and decide how I'm going to quilt it.


----------



## Wings

That is fantastic!



:ThumbUp


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> That is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> :ThumbUp


Thank you.


----------



## cassie

looks so brilliant Chanda! well done



you are so talented


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> looks so brilliant Chanda! well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so talented


Thank you.


----------



## AnnaC

It's fabulous Chanda - I love the arrangement of the colours.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Anna.

Chanda


----------



## chandab

Junior is 2 months old today. Got a couple of pics of him (and the other two).







and, Junior meets Hayley:




and, Monte:




and, Manny:




I've always thought he was smokey silver black, he's been so dark and greyish looking, but now I may have to color test him, as he's lightening up around his eyes to almost a palomino color (or maybe silver buckskin):





and, my photography helper, Spot:


----------



## Wings

What a nice helper





LOVE that shot of Hayley and Junior


----------



## chandab

Yes, Spot is so very helpful with everything... Feeding, watering, cleaning and now photography.





And, someone you guys probably haven't seen, or at least not in quite some time.

Here's Dolly, she's 3 this summer, she was my first live foal:




As you can see, she hasn't missed a meal, ever. [And, now she and her mom are in the diet pen together.]

Oh, and she measured in at 33.25"; so right between Mom (35.5") and Dad (31").


----------



## chandab

Ok, so just a complaint...

If its not one thing, its another. I started Honey on a new feed last week, I actually got it by mistake (well the feed store got the wrong feed in for my

special order), but I thought she could handle it as she needed to gain a little weight and its lower carb than many feeds, boy was I wrong, very wrong. She has become footy on it, and I just hope I've stopped it soon enough, to prevent damage to her hooves, they were just getting back to normal after her last bad laminitic attack. I know I should have stopped it sooner, but guess I was in denile that it was the feed causing her issues. So back to the drawing board to figure out her diet, and I need to figure out what to do with two bags of the wrong feed (probably just dole out very small amounts to the saddle horses til its gone, and that will probably wait til winter hits, as they are plenty chubby on just pasture). [Or I'll just suck up the loss and feed it to the cattle when they come home for winter, if I spread it out thin enough no one will get too much. And, it'll just be gone.] My other option might be to feed it to the two stallions, they seem to run off much of what they eat, so small amounts shouldn't bother them, and they don't have issues to start with.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just stunning, Chanda!!! GORGEOUS!!!!


Thank you very much. Now to get onto the next steps and get it finished, hopefully before my September quilt meeting.



> And......HELLO DOLLY~! You know, it's too bad you don't feed your horses....she just looks like she's starving!


man, I know, I just have to do better.



If she could give some of it to Honey, they'd all be in good shape.







> The baby pictures are just wonderful! They are all growing up so fast and are just beautiful!!! What a wonderful batch of little ones!!!


 Thank you.


----------



## AnnaC

Love the picture of Dolly - what a pretty girl - shame she looks as though she could do with a bit more food! LOL!! Sorry, just joking, obviously!!

Dont know what to suggest you do with the feed you tried for Honey - what do you think it had in it to affect her feet so fast? Do hope she will soon be back to normal, bless her.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Love the picture of Dolly - what a pretty girl - shame she looks as though she could do with a bit more food! LOL!! Sorry, just joking, obviously!!


thank you.



> Dont know what to suggest you do with the feed you tried for Honey - what do you think it had in it to affect her feet so fast? Do hope she will soon be back to normal, bless her.


I honestly don't know what may have caused the affect so fast, aside from she is a recovering laminitic, so just more prone and likely to show problems faster than a normal horse. She's not had issues with feed before, but it does have some different ingredients than other feeds I've tried, so probably just the combination. Hopefully I didn't set her recovery back too far with this episode.


----------



## Wings

It's always one thing or another with horses isn't it.





Hopefully she feels better soon.


----------



## cassie

sorry that your having trouble with the feed! I went to a seminar yesterday and the guy there was talking about laminitis and he gave us some really useful information... he was talking more about insulin related laminitis rather then hind gut but apparantly oaten and wheaten chaff that we have all been told to give our horses to get them to lose weight or to help prevent laminitis etc is actually helping to cause it! white chaff actually has the highest amount of sugar at something like 25% per kilo (roughly can't remember exactly) and that lucerne (as it comes from a tree based plant) is one of the lowest in sugar! WOW, also that the evening grass has the most sugar in it and that we should let our horses out early morning as overnight the grass has used the sugar to grow and by afternoon the sun has boosted its sugar levels right back up! isn't that fascinating!

not sure if it will help you, but it definitley gave me very useful information. no more white chaff for my mini's LOL (unless they are in real work)

hope your able to sort out your feed issues


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> sorry that your having trouble with the feed! I went to a seminar yesterday and the guy there was talking about laminitis and he gave us some really useful information... he was talking more about insulin related laminitis rather then hind gut but apparantly oaten and wheaten chaff that we have all been told to give our horses to get them to lose weight or to help prevent laminitis etc is actually helping to cause it! white chaff actually has the highest amount of sugar at something like 25% per kilo (roughly can't remember exactly) and that lucerne (as it comes from a tree based plant) is one of the lowest in sugar! WOW, also that the evening grass has the most sugar in it and that we should let our horses out early morning as overnight the grass has used the sugar to grow and by afternoon the sun has boosted its sugar levels right back up! isn't that fascinating!
> 
> not sure if it will help you, but it definitley gave me very useful information. no more white chaff for my mini's LOL (unless they are in real work)
> 
> hope your able to sort out your feed issues


I just hope I stopped using it quickly enough to not have a set back with her recovery. We've been fixing her hooves for two years after a bout with laminitis 4 years ago (the two years inbetween was during the time I had either no farrier or a poor farrier, so she got very far behind on her recovery). Her hooves were nearly normal, they look normal when she stands and only had a little ways to go for the bottoms to be normalized.

Yes, I did know morning grass has the lowest sugar level.	Knew alfalfa/lucerne was typically lower in sugar and starch than many grass hays and definitely lower than grain hays (I think its what you call oaten or wheaten chaff).

I gave her a small dose of bute this morning, yes I know the risks, and it seemed to help her some, along with dropping the offending feed. She got plain soaked beet pulp today for her meals.


----------



## cassie

chandab said:


> I just hope I stopped using it quickly enough to not have a set back with her recovery. We've been fixing her hooves for two years after a bout with laminitis 4 years ago (the two years inbetween was during the time I had either no farrier or a poor farrier, so she got very far behind on her recovery). Her hooves were nearly normal, they look normal when she stands and only had a little ways to go for the bottoms to be normalized.
> 
> Yes, I did know morning grass has the lowest sugar level.	Knew alfalfa/lucerne was typically lower in sugar and starch than many grass hays and definitely lower than grain hays (I think its what you call oaten or wheaten chaff).
> 
> I gave her a small dose of bute this morning, yes I know the risks, and it seemed to help her some, along with dropping the offending feed. She got plain soaked beet pulp today for her meals.


sounds like you are doing all the right things



and I'm so happy you knew about that already, it was news to me so I was just sharing my new found knowledge  and please don't think i was trying to change the way you are doing things I'm sure your giving ALL your animals the best care possible



as I said just in case you weren't aware as I had just learnt it I was wanting to share



no offence meant at all in anyway,

I'm glad you were able to give her some bute



I find that bute is brilliant to use infrequently to help with cases like these.

I really hope that everthing gets sorted out for you.

Cassie.


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> sounds like you are doing all the right things
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm so happy you knew about that already, it was news to me so I was just sharing my new found knowledge  and please don't think i was trying to change the way you are doing things I'm sure your giving ALL your animals the best care possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I said just in case you weren't aware as I had just learnt it I was wanting to share
> 
> 
> 
> no offence meant at all in anyway,
> 
> I'm glad you were able to give her some bute
> 
> 
> 
> I find that bute is brilliant to use infrequently to help with cases like these.
> 
> I really hope that everthing gets sorted out for you.
> 
> Cassie.


No offence taken or anything like that. If you haven't seen it, here's a great website about grass: http://www.safergrass.org/ I've learned more about laminitis and founder than any horseperson wants to know and have to deal with in the last 4 years; and I really wish I hadn't had to learn it the hard way (as in having horses with laminitis).


----------



## cassie

Thanks for the link will take a look now





I'm sorry that you have had to learn it the hard way...

hoping that everthing settles down for you soon


----------



## chandab

First halter lesson for Junior and Monte today, and I have to order a new, smaller halter, so Manny will have to wait. [The halter was big on Junior and Monte, so Manny probably could have slipped right out of it.] Nothing major on the training front, just... Put the halter on, add a little pressure to the lead and wait for them to step the right direction, release pressure, repeat once or twice and remove halter. Both were pretty good about it, but Monte disliked it more than Junior.


----------



## cassie

what good boys



how exciting



good luck with the training


----------



## AnnaC

Clever boys!! How's Honey doing today - hope she's feeling a bit better.


----------



## Wings

Go the boys!


----------



## chandab

I don't feel like going back and looking at what I may have already said or not said, so will give a full update on what I know right now.

Last week, vet was out to examine Honey as she had blood in her urine; we did blood tests, urine culture and US. Blood tests were back in two days, they showed high blood glucose, low creatinine, one type of white blood cell high (the one that indicates infection). And, she has glucose in her urine, so her kidneys are fitlering like they should. Vet suspects should could be the start of IR or even Cushings; but since she has an infection it might be throwing everything off. Urine culture results came back yesterday, she has an E.Coli infection, which Tucoprim/Uniprim (SMZ powder) should take care of, but since she has glucose in her urine which is feeding the bacteria we are going to give her a higher dose for a longer period of time. That's what I know about that right now.

She's been off the offending feed for 3-4 days, she had two days of bute to ease her discomfort then switched to BL Pellets, and she is now getting around better. I might have to make some paddock adjustments and rearrange a little bit to accommodate everyone's changing needs, but it looks like things are getting back to normal.

Farrier is supposed to be here tomorrow morning, and boy do I have a long list of needy horses...


----------



## chandab

Baby boys saw the farrier today; Monte and Junior had some very long toes, so they got themselves a little trim and another halter lesson. Manny's little toes are just fine for now. I was surprised... Monte was very good for the farrier, Junior tried to kick a couple times, little stinker. After their sessions, they werne't too happy with me.


----------



## Wings

They never are


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I agree Bree - we mostly end up doing ours out in the field as part of a game, lots of scratches by one person while the other does the trim. Works really well for us. This year little Wizz has had to have her back feet trimmed/rasped quite regularly already as she was a bit 'down' on her heels and has a tendancy to throw the toes.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> It's amazing how quickly little feet grow!!!! Give the boys a little hug from Auntie Diane for being good little rascals!!!


Not after what they pulled today. I don't have regular pasture set up for the minis, so I used portable panels to make grazing areas for them. I had to move the panels to new grass today, so that means I can't just open the gate and let them out, they have to be caught and led to and from their pasture from now on. One mare didn't want to be caught, and both older boys wouldn't follow mom, they took off cross country and thought the hay yard was a good place to play. Finally, Monte ran through the open gate, but not Junior he ran around the outside of the grazing area at least a dozen times before the spotted the gate and went through it instead of taking off when he saw me. I know, this was more or less my fault, as I didn't grab the baby halter, but I thought they'd follow mom, wrong! So, tomorrow, we'll use mom halters and baby halters and go out to pasture one pair at a time.


----------



## Wings

Little rascals!!

I promise I didn't giggle when I read that though... honestly


----------



## chandab

Tonight when I put them away, I led the older mom and baby pairs separately, and then Bonny and the extra mare as a trip with Manny following (he's still a momma's boy through and through). Took Tana and Monte first, all was pretty good til we got to the narrow pathway to the barn entrance, Tana wouldn't go, so Monte threw a fit, finally got them into the drylot. Next was Misty and Junior, once caught, Junior was a little trooper and just followed along with mom, no problem. Last, was Bonny with Manny and the extra mare, Showy; both mares haltered, Manny loose; no problems, all went right to where they needed to be. It'll take me longer at chore time, but these little trips to and from the "pasture" will be really good for the babies (and bonny, who has been naughty about being caught). I have 3 baby halters on order, so hopefully I picked the right size, and we can get to work halter training all babies. [And, perhaps I can get registration pics taken.]


----------



## Wings

You're right it will be good lead work for them





Glad they behaved better for you tonight.


----------



## AnnaC

Well I laughed out loud!! We never halter our foals until after weaning anyway. This year it was easy as at Cathy's place the barn opens directly into the field, but I well remember two years ago at my place when I had 13 mares and foals to move back and forth from barn stables to field - great fun, but then I just love naughty babies. LOL!!


----------



## chandab

You guys are no help at all. Laughing at me in my time of "dispare".








If I had help I might be able to get by without haltering babies, but just me, its not going to happen. Junior and Monte are taking to their halter and lead and following mom just fine. Manny is still a momma's boy, so getting by wiht just following mom to pasture. I need to move some more panels and make sure they all have enough pasture to last.


----------



## Wings

We are SO bad at being helpful








I got lucky with my place, it was set up to be able to run horses from paddock to paddock with only one person. Fantastic when you have to move naughty babies!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> We are SO bad at being helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky with my place, it was set up to be able to run horses from paddock to paddock with only one person. Fantastic when you have to move naughty babies!!
> 
> 
> 
> :ThumbUp


If I had more say in the matter, I'd set up like that too. But, we run cattle first and fore most, so everything is set up to making working cattle easier. The horses are my hobby.


----------



## chandab

Wish I would have had a camera, video would be even better... I moved all the mares and babies out to pasture, and started hauling water, when I got back to the pasture with the water, Monte was sitting on his butt wiggling around (like dog sitting), I thought maybe something was wrong, so I went in to check on him, he jumped up and seemed fine, so had a thought.... Is he itchy? So, I scratched him bum a little, then some more, yep, very itchy.


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Last week, vet was out to examine Honey as she had blood in her urine; we did blood tests, urine culture and US. she has an E.Coli infection, which Tucoprim/Uniprim (SMZ powder) should take care of, but since she has glucose in her urine which is feeding the bacteria we are going to give her a higher dose for a longer period of time. That's what I know about that right now.
> 
> She's been off the offending feed for 3-4 days, she had two days of bute to ease her discomfort then switched to BL Pellets, and she is now getting around better. I might have to make some paddock adjustments and rearrange a little bit to accommodate everyone's changing needs, but it looks like things are getting back to normal.
> 
> Farrier is supposed to be here tomorrow morning, and boy do I have a long list of needy horses...


Just a little update on Honey, she's feeling much better. Still two more weeks on SMZs. She felt better almost immediately after her trim; if I remember right, she did have a small abcess (they go hand in hand iwht laminitis and since she is still recovering, they still pop up now and then). I'm sure the feed was part of her problem, as she started feeling a little better almost immediately after taking her off that feed. I've been making minor adjustments to her diet to find the right combination for her, and I think I'm close, now to wait to see if she gains some weight before winter sets in. She's feeling better, as when I put her out to grass, she's actually moving around and grazing instead of standing at the gate to go back in starting about 5 min after putting her out.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> This sounds very good. Praying for her continued recovery and you to be able to find the PERFECT combination of feed for her.


Don't know if I can find perfect, but I'll take the combination that puts weight on and doesn't make her feet sore and she'll eat it.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> That will BE perfection!


Well, for me perfection would be one product that would do it all, but I'll take the above mentioned criteria in a mix of my own.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad that she's feeling better Chanda. Good luck with finding the perfect mix! Do Milk Thistles grow in your area of the US? They say that these plants are extremely good for the liver and they come recommended for laminitic horses - to help the liver rid the body of the build up of toxins. One of my girls had a mild 'episode' of laminitis this year (not a known sufferer) and we offered her a few milk thistles - she went mad for them, ate them up completely, stalk and all! So we picked a couple a day for her for about a week, by which time she was just picking off the 'flowers' and the leaves and leaving the stalks, before she finally refused to even bother to look at them. The slight change in her stride had gone and she has shown no more signs since.

I do have another full laminitic here who, when she gets a bit dodgy, makes a beeline for dandylion plants - would eat them all day if she could!! Dont know if she thinks they will help her pee all the toxins from her body, but if she wants them, she gets them!! I think it wonderful how they seem to know what will help them! Used to have a stallion that occasionally had mild colic - he went for gorse plants (ouch!), picked at them for about 10 miutes and he was then fine again!!


----------



## chandab

Not sure if we have milk thistle plants around, but the fenced yard around the house is full of dandelion, so I can always lead her down to the yard and see if she shows interest in dandelion.

Wish I knew more about what plants are good for what, mostly just hope to know which are toxic so I can irradicate them.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You are SUCH a good horsey momma!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she continues to recover completely!!


Thank you, I try, but some days I feel like I'm going in circles and getting nowhere.


----------



## chandab

Yesterday, Honey went on walk-about further than usual, and was clear over at the main mini barn, which drove poor Topper absolutely nuts. And, she trucked back to her barn when I sent her on her way. Don't know if its the change in diet, the trim, the addition of BL pellets or a combination of all of the above, but she's definitely feeling better. Now, if she'd just start gaining weight before winter.


----------



## cassie

chandab said:


> Yesterday, Honey went on walk-about further than usual, and was clear over at the main mini barn, which drove poor Topper absolutely nuts.	And, she trucked back to her barn when I sent her on her way.	Don't know if its the change in diet, the trim, the addition of BL pellets or a combination of all of the above, but she's definitely feeling better. Now, if she'd just start gaining weight before winter.


YAY so exciting for you Chanda!






I really hope she continues to do well! and gets some nice weight on her before the cold sets in


----------



## chandab

Thanks girls. I'm just so happy she is feeling better. I added the mineral supplement to my sorrel mare with some issues, we'll see if it helps her any (I know lack of key nutrients can affect healing, so we'll see).


----------



## AnnaC

Great news about Honey - sounds as though she's feeling a lot better!





Hope she gains a bit more weight for you over the next couple of months.


----------



## chandab

Weighed Honey this afternoon, she's not gained an ounce the last 2 weeks; I weighed her the morning of her vet visit, she was 300# give or take a tiny bit. Weighed her today and she is still 300#, althought probably more give than take this week. She''s only been on the current feeding plan about 3-4 days, so not near enough time to really show a difference, but she is feeling better, so that's a good thing.


----------



## chandab

Took pics of the boys for registration today, and noticed I missed a few poses when I uploaded to the computer, so will need to take a couple more, I guess.

Junior:







MOnte:







Manny:


----------



## AnnaC

Aww they are just so very cute and looking great Chanda.


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sooooooo, we'll turn this around to the positive......she's not LOST any weight in the past 2 weeks -- so that's a BIG PLUS! I would bet you will see a difference in the next week or so. Remember, it takes a longer time to gain weight than lose it! Wouldn't it be nice if it was that way for us???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys are so handsome -- each and every one! Just gorgeous....and so grown up already!


I totally agree with everything Diane has said!

you poor thing, must be so hard! big hugs my friend!!

hope she picks up weight this week!


----------



## chandab

I'm just so glad she's feeling better, she's walking more and further than she was just a few days ago, so obviously feeling better. And, I think she's enjoying teasing poor Topper; her walk-abouts have involved walking by his paddock more than once a day.








Thinking I better just leave her diet as it is for awhile and see what it does for her given enough time, its quite the combination: extruded feed, beet pulp, rice bran, tim/alf cubes, flax, joint supplement and the vit/min supplement (to make sure she's getting what she needs) plus while she's on antibiotics she's getting a probiotic and ulcer meds. [speaking of which, I need to take the new tub of probiotics out to the barn.]

My farrier thinks she should be on oats, beet pulp and corn oil (and he might have mentioned a vit/min supplement); definitely no to messy corn oil, and not sure I want to give her high starch oats, but it might just be the calories she needs to gain (it would certainly be simple).


----------



## JAX

I agree with Diane, try to stick with her new diet for long enough to see if she will start to gain weight. If she still doesnt ... I have heard that some people with cushings horses have used peas and/or whey protein (you can find it at walmart its for body builders or those that are trying to gain weight) as a safe way to get their horses to gain weight. I mostly hear about it from the owners that have PPID horses who have dropped their top line and need to be brought back up to normal weight. Of course you would have to really watch her for any signs of discomort while trying in case she did not do well with it. I have not tried this myself but just thought I'd pass on the info... I may try it soon on a mare if she doesnt start showing me some weight gain soon. Good Luck


----------



## chandab

JAX said:


> I have heard that some people with cushings horses have used peas and/or whey protein (you can find it at walmart its for body builders or those that are trying to gain weight) as a safe way to get their horses to gain weight. I mostly hear about it from the owners that have PPID horses who have dropped their top line and need to be brought back up to normal weight. I have not tried this myself but just thought I'd pass on the info... I may try it soon on a mare if she doesnt start showing me some weight gain soon. Good Luck


I have some split peas for my Cushings gelding, so can try them on the mare, but for now I'll give the current diet time to work for her.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I think I'd stick to YOUR diet for a couple of weeks, since she's feeling better and you just changed her diet. No use in changing her diet too often...especially since she's obviously feeling better.


Tried to go without the BL pellets this morning, not such a good idea, so will put them back on the menu in the morning. She's only been on them a week, will probably take longer than that to get over this episode, so might as well put her back on them for now. She's not pregnant and I don't plan to even try breeding her again til at least next year, if at all, so no problem wiht using the BL pellets.


----------



## JAX

Wow you are fast! I had just edited my post and you had already responded! Couple questions for you now... How much peas do you give your gelding and why did you start to give them to him? Did it help? I have heard of BL pellets but have no idea what they are! What are they and what are they for?


----------



## chandab

JAX said:


> Wow you are fast! I had just edited my post and you had already responded! Couple questions for you now... How much peas do you give your gelding and why did you start to give them to him? Did it help? I have heard of BL pellets but have no idea what they are! What are they and what are they for?


The Yahoo Cushings group says to feed the amount of peas needed to make up for protein lacking in their diet (I think a tablespoon provides like 20grams of protein, but can't remember for sure), but since I don't test my hay, I just give him a couple tablespoons or so daily, and I haven't fed them often enough or long enough to see how much they might do for him, cause sometimes he likes them and sometimes he doesn't and I hate to waste food (sometimes when he decides he doesn't like something, it means nothing in the dish gets eaten). He's eating all his feed well these days, so I can probably try the peas again.

BL pellets are an herbal pain reliever; there is also BL solution and BL powder. I like the pellets, as they are easy to feed, and everyone I've tried them on, readily eat them. The main ingredient is devil's claw, so not recommended for pregnant mares. [The product was orginally called "bute-less", but I imagine that caused some confusion, so the name was changed to BL.] Its less hard on the stomach than bute, so can be used longer with fewer (if any) side effects. [My other laminitic mare was on them for 6 months after her first big laminitic attack, then was weaned off and hasn't needed them much since.]

Hope that helps, some.


----------



## JAX

LOL if you are a member too then you probably already knew about the whey protein as well. Do a search with the cushings group and look up AAKG & J Herb (dont feel like looking up correct spelling right now.. Jiagulan??). I have a TW who has DSLD and so I always have both of these on hand. When my PPID mare started to get footy I asked the group what they thought about me trying them on her as she was pregnant at the time. They saw no problem with it and so I did. It worked wonderfully. She finished out her pregnancy in NO foot pain and has not had a foot problem since. It helps with pain and also helps the healing process instead of hindering like bute does. Tried it with a friends horse and it worked with her too.


----------



## chandab

Was your PPID mare on pergolide during her pregnancy as well?

I haven't tried the AAKG and J Herb, yet, I still have so many things in my feed room that I'm trying to weed out, that I haven't bought new items, but may get one or both of these to try. The Cushings gelding isn't footy, so he hasn't needed any type of pain relief; but the mare is, so might have to look into what she can have. [Good to kow the AAKG and J Herb are safe for pregnancy, not many things are, it seems.


----------



## JAX

LOL sounds like your feed room may look similar to mine...or should I say my living room



My PPID mare has actually never even been confirmed nor has she ever been on Pergolide. Shes been underweight all her life, if she starts to look normal she gets footy, her coat takes alot longer to shed out, her eye sockets are puffy if not on IR diet, and she had foundered twice before I got her. She is an older girl at 26 years and seems fine on her diet now so I dont really like the idea of starting another drug on her now. If I have to later for some reason then I will. I would still love to find a way to finally get her to look normal though without getting footy. I think peas will be the next addition and then possibly will try the whey protein. My confirmed DSLD mare is also on the IR diet... UGH


----------



## chandab

While typicaly, IR horses are overweight, if I remember correctly some are underweight, so perhaps your mare is IR, rather than PPID; but regardless, she is now on the IR diet and doing well with it, so that's a good thing.

I'd love to have access to some of the good feeds for IR horses, like the ODTB cubes, but I'm too out in the sticks. I do have access to Triple Crown feeds with special order, but they won't order in the ODTB cubes, cause they don't want to have to order a truckload and not sell them, due to expense. [People are pretty cheap around here when it comes to horse feed. And, the main seller is sweet feed.






And, senior (two brands in my area, one loaded with molasses and one not). ]


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Weighed Honey this afternoon, she's not gained an ounce the last 2 weeks; I weighed her the morning of her vet visit, she was 300# give or take a tiny bit. Weighed her today and she is still 300#, althought probably more give than take this week. She''s only been on the current feeding plan about 3-4 days, so not near enough time to really show a difference, but she is feeling better, so that's a good thing.


Oh, and while I was at it, I've gotten all the adults weighed. What surprised me the most; the mares weigh more than both stallions, no surprise with tiny little Che` (31" and average of 175#), but quite the surprise with Topper, he's 35.75" tall (280#), so right up there with the mares' heights. Even the two shortest mares (32.25" and 33.25")weigh more than Topper (one is 320# and the other 330#). He certainly doesn't look thin, but definitely doesn't have an extra ounce of flesh anywhere. Most of the mare look good, but definitely have a little padding, especially the two short mares. [b- size mares weighed from 330 to 395#, plus Honey at 300# and needing to gain. The three heaviest mares have foals at side, so definitely not getting pulled down.



]


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Now why doesn't that surprise me?? Seems like we ladies always get heavier and have a little padding as we age!


Yes, lucky us.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Well for myself, I would just love to know how to find that extra padding, I seem to be fading away everytime I look into the mirror!! But as for my girls - hummmmm yes the padding is progressing nicely!! (just about to post a few pics on my thread of my three golden oldies - you are welcome to check out the 'padding'!!)


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Well for myself, I would just love to know how to find that extra padding,


You figure out a way, and I'd be happy to send you some of mine.






And, I'll have to go find your golden oldies pics.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I'm not complaining - always been a Larry Lanky!! But, boy do I feel the cold in the winter.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! I'm not complaining - always been a Larry Lanky!! But, boy do I feel the cold in the winter.


I imagine you do get cold in Wales. Do you have wet winters? Are they raining or snowy? Sorry to say, but I know little about Wales.

We usually get lots of snow and very cold, but typically dry weather (well, low humidity), so doesn't feel as cold as it could.


----------



## chandab

WooHoo! Its finally done. Only a few minor problems, but that's ok (one being a couple small tucks in the backing fabric, but I was told that 's where you tuck the love).


----------



## chandab

Thanks, Diane. Glad you like it.

I have quilt guild meeting tonight, and I usually get mixed responses to my work, but I don't care, cause I like and enjoy what I do, and that's what matters.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Chanda, another beautiful quilt, just fantastic and I love the idea of a tuck in it for the love!





To answer your previous question, the weather here in Wales is well known for it's rainfall, winter or summer (mind you this summer has excelled itself with rain even for Wales!!) and we can get quite a bit of snow during the winter months, but it is rare for the temperature to stay below freezing for long - rather it goes below for several days then up again and continues up and down approx Dec to March. Like everywhere the cold but dry seems to cause no problem, but the wet, cold and windy can make things difficult for animals and humans alike!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Oh Chanda, another beautiful quilt, just fantastic and I love the idea of a tuck in it for the love!


 Thank you.


> To answer your previous question, the weather here in Wales is well known for it's rainfall, winter or summer (mind you this summer has excelled itself with rain even for Wales!!) and we can get quite a bit of snow during the winter months, but it is rare for the temperature to stay below freezing for long - rather it goes below for several days then up again and continues up and down approx Dec to March. Like everywhere the cold but dry seems to cause no problem, but the wet, cold and windy can make things difficult for animals and humans alike!


I thought Wales was wet, but really didn't know.


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Thanks, Diane. Glad you like it.
> 
> I have quilt guild meeting tonight, and I usually get mixed responses to my work, but I don't care, cause I like and enjoy what I do, and that's what matters.


Last night, it was all good. Lots of oohs and aahs.


----------



## AnnaC

Quite right too!! It's worth LOADS of ooh's and aah's!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Quite right too!! It's worth LOADS of ooh's and aah's!


Thank you, very much.


----------



## Wings

It's lovely, so nice to see it finished!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> It's lovely, so nice to see it finished!


Thank you.

I've already got the next one waiting in the wings to get started on, but it already has a home, I'm making it for a retired neighbor that helps us alot with branding, shipping, and etc. [We usually reciprocate the work, but since he's retired, we can't do that, so I thought I'd make him a quilt.]


----------



## chandab

A couple more quilts.

Not sure if I've shared this one or not, its on my website, I think:




Picture was taken before I finished it, its now finished. [this one is probably larger lap sized, I'd have to measure.]

And, this one I just took a picture tonight, I think I made it two winters ago, the focus fabric (black background) is called "monsters in the closet":




It ended up a little girlie wiht the hot pink, but when I was making it, I didn't have anything on hand other than the yellow and the pink to coordinate, so that's what I used. I think it turned out darling. [this one is baby/toddler size, so like 45x55"]


----------



## JAX

Wow you are talented!


----------



## AnnaC

They are fantastic Chanda - and i love the idea of making one for your helpful neighbour, I'm sure he will be thrilled.


----------



## chandab

Thank you both, I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> They are all simply stunning!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## chandab

totally off-topic, but... Wish me luck. I'm having my 4th annual Open House for my quilting supply business (I mostly sell on eBay), and got a call today, the ladies have gotten together and there will be twenty of them having lunch in the small town near me, then desending on my place like locusts about 1:30PM. Last year, I think there were only like 12 of them, as a few were gone for various reasons.

I woke up this morning feeling crappy, I think its allergies, but not sure; I feel a bit better when I'm inside, so I've been pricing, marking down and cleaning house, which reminds me, I need to get back to the dishes, I started then got sidetracked like an hour ago, so will need fresh warm water.


----------



## JAX

Good Luck!





Oh and dont forget to have a good time too!!


----------



## Wings

Good luck!!


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

I'm still working on getting stuff done, just not into it with feeling crappy and all. I have at least 1/2 done, maybe more, so it shouldn't be too bad in the morning and tonight to finish up.


----------



## chandab

I know its hard to tell when they are fuzzy, but from the pics I've shared do my babies look to be of good weight? Just reading posts here and there about how to feed babies; and to be honest, they aren't getting much more than what mom provides and grass during the day and grass hay at night (with minimal alfalfa in it). I do put the two older boys in their own stall at meal times and they share 1 cup of growth feed, its all they'll eat at this time; and Manny eats with his mom (he's still such a momma's boy).


----------



## AnnaC

Dont panic -your babies look perfectly ok to me.






Hope your busy afternoon went well and you had plenty of sales.


----------



## chandab

Perhaps what we feed is more important after weaning when they are getting nothing from momma, so they need more. Wasn't really in a panic, just wondering; next month wil be a panic when I might start weaning, depending on how they are doing.

I had 15 shoppers this afternoon, down 6 from the original head count, not sure where all six went to, but one had a family emergency, so couldn't make it. A couple live close enough, that they can come down anytime and its not a big deal for them (hope one of them can make it soon, I have lots of lovely flannels for her). Overall a good afternoon for sales. Just need to get a few new fabrics listed in my eBay store, so they can sell, and all will be good to go. Thank you.


----------



## chandab

Little boys are doing very well with their leading, well Junior and Monte anyway; Manny is still such a momma's boy, I just let him follow her to and from the pasture, and he follows pretty good. Junior and Monte stand for their halters very nicely, most days, and come along with mom to and from pasture like they've been doing it forever. They are so darn cute. Will need to get started with Manny, but just don't have enough hands to get them all; I take Bonny, Manny's dam, and Showy to and from pasture at the same time, so it really helps that Manny follows along, so I don't have to make another trip or try to manage 3 leads.


----------



## chandab

I didn't realize it til late today, so no pics, but... Manny is 2 months old today.

And, he's becoming more independent, so time to start haltering him for trips to and from pasture. The last two days, he's followed the two mares all the way to the corral and at the last minute darted off and out of sight, and then doesn't come easily. So, time for halter and lead.


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck with the haltering and leading. Its a pity you cant get hold of an extra pair of hands for a few days, then you could teach him by letting him follow his Momma while you are leading him. Cant believe that he's 2 months old already!! Hope he proves to be a good boy for you.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Good luck with the haltering and leading. Its a pity you cant get hold of an extra pair of hands for a few days, then you could teach him by letting him follow his Momma while you are leading him.


The first two boys took to following momma while on a lead quite rapidly, so I'm guessing/hoping that Manny will do the same. Just means I'll probably have 4 trips to and from the pasture, instead of three to get the open mare too. Its just been so convenient that he's just been following his mom loose with no issues til the last couple days, then I could lead the extra mare while leading his mom; not sure if I want to try 3 leads at once, when one's a baby (done it with adults before, it can get ugly, even with minis).



> Cant believe that he's 2 months old already!! Hope he proves to be a good boy for you.


Me either. He's still pretty small compared to the other two boys, I know he's 3 weeks younger, but still at least a couple inches shorter. He absolutely hated being haltered for my attempt at registration pics, so I'm thinking at least a little fight or pout-fest.


----------



## Wings

Don't blame you, I hate doing anything more then 2 leads even with the really well behaved horses. I guess growing a third arm is out of the question?


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Don't blame you, I hate doing anything more then 2 leads even with the really well behaved horses. I guess growing a third arm is out of the question?


Not quite as scary with the minis, I've led 3 mares to and from pasture with little problem; but with full-size horses two can be quite the adventure. [Ask me how I know, scratch that, don't ask.



]



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, if you figure out how to grow that third arm....I bet you'll have lots of interested people wanting to know how! Two is hard enough to do. I wouldn't try 3 with youngsters involved.


Its the added youngster that makes it interesting.

And, I'll be sure to let you know if I figure out how to grow an extra arm.


----------



## AnnaC

*"Pout-fest"* LOL!! Love it!!


----------



## chandab

Weighed Honey this morning, she may have gained 5# since her Aug 14 vet appointment. I've adjusted her diet yet again, and will be starting her on rolled oats this week, nothing else has worked for weight gain, so I'm going to try the basics instead of commercial feed: grass hay, tim/alfa cubes, beet pulp and oats plus her supplements (joint supplement, BL pellets, flax and probiotic). [May or may not keep her on the rice bran pellets, I decreased them, may drop them altogether, not sure yet.] The BL pellets seem to be helping, she's getting around better and does more walking while she's out grazing (she no longer stands at the gate most of the day waiting to go back in).

Manny did not like his halter lesson last night, fought with all he had. And, then pouted. The other two boys are very good about their halter work, which mostly consists of leading them to and from pasture. [About done with moving panels for pasture space for the girls and babies; getting sick of moving them, but also running out of new ungrazed areas to put them.]


----------



## JAX

Hey Diane would that happen to be whey protein? Sold in all different forms usually for weight gain with body builders. Can you post a link? I may have missed that thread... Or are you talking about "body builder" the liquid made for horses that smells and tastes like icing



that is mostly rice bran oil (I think)? Link Please???

Oh and one more thing... If you are trying the protein supplement for humans would you mind letting me know which brand and flavor you are using that they like and how much.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Chanda -- have you tried that "Body Builder" powder that men use when they are lifting weights? I read a topic on the main forum here about adding it to their grain like a supplement (along with pictures) and am trying this with some of my oldsters and hard keepers, and they seem to like it, and it seems to be making a difference. You might try adding it to her feed -- "double" the dosage listed for humans -- and see if it helps with the weight gain. It's designed for muscle building so shouldn't add anything that might harm her recovery and might just help giving her extra calories without her having to "eat" them to take them in as "extra" food. Just a thought.


I don't think the Body Builder they are talking about is the same as what bodybuilders use, as far as I know its specificially for horses. I've actually used it in the past on a different horse, its been awhile, so I can't remember the results I got. Here's a link: http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=59e7205b-13e9-4dda-aa4d-ff7e54a94e35&ccd=IGO043&gclid=CMzbhtyQubICFeY7MgodZh8AjA Since its rice bran oil, I've tried rice bran pellets, as they aren't as messy as liquid and don't freeze in the winter, but have had mixed results. If her latest diet change doesn't work well, then I'll probably try a bottle of the Body Builder.



> Poor little Manny -- pouty boys!! I can just picture his lesson.....can't help but laugh a little at the picture in my head! (not at you, of course, just at the pouty boy!!) I imagine moving panels gets old in a hurry. But the babies are beautiful and doing so well!!! You really got some "winners" this year!!


I move panels all summer long, most summers, my mini pasture is the hay yard and a couple other areas that we don't fence for various reasons, so panels work, although time consuming and laborous. The minis appreciate the effort.

Poor little Manny gets so upset over haltering. I'm using the same halter on all three boys, and its huge on Manny, the other two have moved to the second hole now and it won't be long and they'll be moving to the next hole or a bigger halter depending on the nose.

Thank you for hte compliments on the boys. We'll have to see what 2014 brings, I didn't get any mares bred this year, which isn't all bad, so will have to work on it next summer and see if we get any fillies in 2014; might try for slightly earlier foaling dates, but not too early, its too cold here in the spring.


----------



## chandab

JAX said:


> Hey Diane would that happen to be whey protein? Sold in all different forms usually for weight gain with body builders. Can you post a link? I may have missed that thread... Or are you talking about "body builder" the liquid made for horses that smells and tastes like icing
> 
> 
> 
> that is mostly rice bran oil (I think)? Link Please???


On the whey protein, I think that's what the Cushings group recommends for added protein; they call it whey protein isolate, if it makes a difference, and of course they are talking plain no sugar added, but I think it comes in flavors and vanilla seems to be popular. [i might have to try this, Honey has pretty good rib coverage, now; but is still bony on top, so likely needs more protein.]


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, it's the whey protein. This is the one I got, and I just plop in/on the grain. The human dose is one scoop, so I use 2 scoops. It's the vanilla flavored one.
> 
> I liked this one because it was lower in calories, fat and carbs than many of them.
> 
> Chanda, I think you're right, the forum lady was talking about the body builder liquid, but my vet said that this powder over their feed would do the same thing and be less messy. So, that's what I'm using on my oldsters.


I like the looks of the powder you found, and with winter coming I'm all for dry stuff to try over something that'll freeze before they can eat it. However, for now, I'll stick with the change in her diet and see what it does for her, then add something more if needed.


----------



## chandab

Junior and Monte are now trying tim/alf cubes with their grain; just a few cubes crumbled into their grain. They are cleaning their pan. Manny still eats with Bonny, not sure how much grain he actually gets; will probably have to start putting him with the other two for meals, but he marches right into the stall with Bonny, so I let him. The other two boys wait to go in their stall, and happily eat 1.5 cups TC growth and a few crumbled tim/alf cubes twice a day. They tend to paw their pan, but I haven't noticed too much spillage. Such cute little toots.

Junior will be 3 months old tomorrow; I'll try to get pics.


----------



## AnnaC

You could always try giving Manny his own little bowl in the stall with Bonny - but then I expect that Bonny would scoff her feed and go and eat the rest of his!! LOL!!

Oh yes, pics of Junior would be great - to celebrate his 3 month b/day!


----------



## chandab

I'll try to remember to grab the camera before I let them out on "Pasture" after their grain meal. No promises as to good pictures, as they either run away or stand on top of me.


----------



## chandab

Got a couple pics, just loose in paddock/pasture, so not great, but you can still see their cute little selves. And, yes, I know Manny needs his hooves trimmed, I'm going to request the farrier do him this week; he did the other two little boys last month.

Here's Junior, 3 months old today:







and, with Monte:




Here's Monte, he'll be 3 months old in 6 days (checking out Turtle the kitty):




And, little Manny:







And, had to add one of daddy, Topper:


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they are such handsome little boys!! (Daddy's looking good too!!)






What colour did we all think that Manny would be once he matures - there are interesting changes afoot in the picture.


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

Based on birth color and momma being a smokey cream (registered as cremello, but based on foal pics and knowing how many black-based foals her sire has sired, she's likely smokey cream); I've always thought he was a smokey silver black, but with the golden rings coming in around his eyes, now I'm leaning towards silver buckskin.


----------



## chandab

I'm seeing some color testing in my future, when finances allow. I'd like to test Topper, he could be homozygous for black, which would limit foal colors; and I sometimes wonder if he might be a smokey black rather than black bay (but that's probably wishful thinking).


----------



## Wings

Hope Topper's proud of himself


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> YEAH!!!! Look at those beautiful boys!!!


Thank you.



> Definitely, daddy should be proud of himself -- gorgeous boy!!!


 Thank you, and I'm very proud of him, awesome first foal crop.


----------



## chandab

Almost had a new horse today...

Went to the local stockyards fall horse sale (only two per year, one spring, one fall). This is mostly just a cull sale yard, usually little is anything special. Not too bad this year for the sale, only a couple pathetic individuals, and they were gimpy rather than extra skinny. Loose mares and geldings ranged from $150-$250, loose stallions/colts $35-$100 (mostly bought by the dealer, and they pay little as they have to haul on a special stallion semi with individual pens for the stallions), one mini donkey jack $50 (sold right before I got there, he had one really bad founder hoof in front), and a few saddle hroses ridden through. The horses ridden through the ring ranged from like $750 to $2500; the high sale was a nice 9year old buckskin mare ridden through by a 9-year old boy (which gets em everytime). There was a lovely grey 2year Arabian colt; I would love another Arabian, but if I'm not riding much, if at all, I don't need another saddle horses (I have two barely started stock horses). And, the one I bid on, but didn't need, so quit... A really cute little black and white colt; I only bid cause I felt sorry for him, just 3 months old. [He probably could have wintered with my two mini geldings.] I didn't need him so let him go, hope he got a home. My FIL bought a decent bay dun colt, he wants to pair him up with a bay dun he already owns.

So that was my day.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I cant go anywhere near horse sales these days - I either want to bring them ALL home or I spend weeks after wondering whether they got good homes or imagining what had happened to them!

Little trivia story about one that I purchased from a sale many many years ago - a little Dartmoor gelding, 10 years old, put up for sale by a riding school as they were retiring from the business. Good looking solid bay little chap and I thought he would suit my daughter who was then 7 and ready for a pony who could 'do something'. Ha! Ha! Let the buyer beware!! And he was so angelic looking too!!

Before I had even got him away from the sale he had already kicked two two passersby who had tried to say hello to him!! Once home we soon found that he HATED children!! Teeth or heels, he wasn't bothered - but he was perfect with adults. I got my neighbour's experienced lightweight 12 year old to come round and ride him out - perfect in all ways, in the traffic, off round the woods, everywhere. But when it came to younger children he was a complete menace. Daughter would ask her friends to come and see her new pony, open his stable door a crack for them to peep in and promptly shut it as they were met with a set of teeth!! She did actually ride him every day, but I had to lift her on to avoid her getting a well aimed cow kick if she tried to mount herself from the ground.

Most folks would have given up, but me, being me, realised that underneath everything he was a really nice pony with a kind temperament. He had obviously been teased/manhandled/annoyed by small children in his past. We never told him off for any of his bad temper but just continued to give him love, care, freedom and interesting things to do. It took TWO YEARS!! Then suddenly he changed. Literally one day he actually greeted daughter with a neigh! From that day on they were a pair. She did everything for him. They went off riding for hours alone together, she could even go off for picnic rides with her best friend and her pony down to the woods, where they would let the ponies go wander free (took all the tack off!) while they shared a picnic, and then call the ponies up when they were ready to ride home, but he never wandered far from her. They won loads of rosettes at the fun gymkhana games and even some showing. She took him hunting in the winter months - he looked so cute all clipped out - and he became a 'star' with the hunt as he took on most of the jumps or ploughed his way through areas of undergrowth to keep up with the big horses LOL!! For 6 happy years he was her best friend and constant companion and the best buy I ever made as he taught her that just because he was small, he was still a horse and not a toy, and he demanded and earned her respect which served her well to this day, especially now that we have minis.

Eventually of course she outgrew him, not that she got too heavy but more that her legs were well down below his knee level! We passed him on to a good friend where he spent the next couple of years teaching her daughter some manners (!) before returning to us, where we kept him 'interested' by often leading him out for exercise when riding our big horses - he would spend the ride either trying to bite our stirrups or the knees of the poor leading horse, he never lost his sense of humour!!

He retired to have the free run of our farm, wandering around getting up to mischief, annoying the other horses by running their fences or wandering off down the drive to visit the next door neighbour's orchard to pinch a few apples. In his last couple of years he had a goat friend (an elderly rescue that I saved from a farm closing down), she worshipped him and followed him everywhere, and when eventually the time came when we needed to let him go to Rainbow Bridge we had them both put down together and buried them side by side on the farm with a small plague to mark the spot "Rabbit and Harriet - friends".

Oooop's bit of a long 'trivia' LOL!!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a wonderful story, Anna!!! Thank you for sharing it!


I agree.

I read earlier, but then the farrier finally showed up, so had to go and get 5-1/2 horses done. [For the moment, he's changing half for the babies; Manny needed his trim, badly.]


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks Diane - you know what I'm like when I get into story 'mode' LOL!! My apologies Chanda!

Forgot to say that the little varmit was 35 when he finally left us, so we had put up with him for quite a long time!!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Thanks Diane - you know what I'm like when I get into story 'mode' LOL!! My apologies Chanda!
> 
> Forgot to say that the little varmit was 35 when he finally left us, so we had put up with him for quite a long time!!


No apologies necessary, I like horse stories, and you told your's very well. Got a picture of the character you can share?


----------



## chandab

Topper gave me a bit of a scare this afternoon. Must of been a little colicy or something, perhaps even ulcers as I saw him roll up on his back a few times. Lots of laying down. Took him for a 40 minute walk, when I started he was very laid back (too laid back for Topper), after about 15-20 minutes he was starting to act more normal and showed interest in the two saddle geldings watching us, walked him some more, took him down by the creek where there was some green grass still, he had a few bites, even spooked at the cow out on the road (we spooked her too). Oh, and I gave him a dose of Stomach Soother before starting our walk. He seemed to be himself by the time I put him back in his corral, good thing as its pitch black out now.

Farrier was here this morning, got 5-1/2 done; Manny counts as a half, so now his little toes look like they are supposed to.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So glad Topper is feeling better! It's so scary when that happens!!


Very scary, he's been so healthy since I brought him home, I was totally shocked he was acting that way. By the end of our walk, he seemed to be acting about normal, so I put him up for the night, it was about dark, so not a whole lot more I could do. I don't have power at that end of the property, and it would be pretty monotonous to walk circles under the yard light at the other end of the property. I did pull his dinner back out of his dish, so just hay and water for supper tonight. I might give him another dose of Stomach Soother in the morning.



> How cute, little "Manny" got a "mani" !!


----------



## chandab

Non Mini post...

Here's my latest quilt in process, this is the one for the neighbor. All the pic will show is the fabrics for the most part, as there is lots more cutting and piecing to go. Trying to use only fabrics from my personal stash, which is quite extensive.




And, a couple easy projects to use up some fabric that I couldn't decide how to use in a quilt:







Know what they are?


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo once again they are amazing and gorgeous - your neighbour is going to be thrilled with that quilt!

So sorry Topper had that little turn - very scary. Glad he seemed better - hope all is well today.





Yes Chanda, I have loads of pics of the varmit Rabbit, but to get them on my computer will require the unearthing of the ancient scanner and some complicated work to get them transferred - something I have been thinking about trying one day as I would love to 'safe keep' a lot of the old pics to disc instead of them being stuffed into boxes and relegated to the attic!! As I said 'one day' ................................??


----------



## chandab

Thank you, ladies, I sure hope he likes it.

No one is going to guess what my other little project is?


----------



## AnnaC

Hummmmmmmmmmmm well that would depend upon their size -- pillow cases, colourful shopping bags for when you just need to pop out for a couple of items that you forgot earlier, grooming kit bags, shoe bags for keeping your pairs of shoes separate, clean and tidy, ............... I give up!!


----------



## Snapple

Is one of them a bag for you to put Monte's things in when you send him to me? What a cutie!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Hummmmmmmmmmmm well that would depend upon their size -- pillow cases, colourful shopping bags for when you just need to pop out for a couple of items that you forgot earlier, grooming kit bags, shoe bags for keeping your pairs of shoes separate, clean and tidy, ............... I give up!!


The are folded in quarters, so bigger unfolded; they are pillowcases.



Snapple said:


> Is one of them a bag for you to put Monte's things in when you send him to me? What a cutie!


Could be. And, thank you, I think he's pretty darn cute, too.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'll guess, I'll guess!!!!!
> 
> My guess is children's sleeping bags to climb into in the house when it's cold outside!!
> 
> Of course, I really LOVE Snapple's idea!


Not quite big enough or warm enough, but they might make cute doll sleeping bags (that would be a great idea, sized right, they could be doll sleeping bags, Barbie or baby doll).


----------



## AnnaC

Love Char's idea!!





Now you need to make quilts with matching pillowcases!!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Now you need to make quilts with matching pillowcases!!


I could probably do that, but I usually seem to buy enough fabric for the quilt, with nothing left to make a matching pillowcase (or at least not enough). Hhhmmmm! Might have to look into that. I know I can usually come up with similar fabric or similar color, but with my current supply, not likely at exact match.


----------



## chandab

Next Step:




BTW the pillowcases are available.

Forgot to mention, kind of forgot, but... Monte turned 3 months, yesterday.

Gosh I love my little boys. Would love to keep them all, but a little cash would be nice too, so we'll see what comes of my advertising in a regional horse magazine.


----------



## AnnaC

Belated 3 month Birthday Monte!!









The quilt looks lovely Chanda - how big is it, it looks huge! Cant see but have you done the edging or is it still to be done? I rather like it just as it is.

Incidently how much do you charge for pillowcases?


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Belated 3 month Birthday Monte!!


 He says thank you.


> The quilt looks lovely Chanda - how big is it, it looks huge! Cant see but have you done the edging or is it still to be done? I rather like it just as it is.


 Thank you. Its not even sewn together yet, I just have the pieces laid out in the way I want them. Probably won't be a border; and I think it'll be about 40x54", so just barely lap size (couch throw size, perhaps). I don't know what I'd use for a border, if I wanted one, as I don't know if I have any more fabrics already used, so it would have to be something different.


> Incidently how much do you charge for pillowcases?


 sending you a pm


----------



## AnnaC

I meant to ask you yesterday how Topper was doing - all ok now I hope?


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> I meant to ask you yesterday how Topper was doing - all ok now I hope?


By morning he was completely himself, like nothing happened; not too certain he wasn't back to normal as soon as we were done walking and I had put him back in his corral.

I've started back up with daily soaked beet pulp, I usually only feed it in winter, as it helps with hydration when they aren't always drinking as good as they should. I don't often start this early, but after that incident its time; they aren't on full feed of it yet, as I only have one bag left and I'm waiting on a new batch (had to special order, as I had to change suppliers). The first day I fed some soaked beet pulp, the babies dove right in, literally; they stood in the feed tubs and chowed down.


----------



## chandab

Ok, time for a little guessing game... Guess how big the little boys have gotten to be?

I'll give you a little bit of information. Topper is 35.75" tall, all three mares are 38" tall, Junior is almost 3.5 months old, Monte is 3.25 months old, and Manny is just over 2.5 months old.

I was by myself and of course the numbers are wearing off the section of the scale where the boy's weights are, but I was still able to come close. So, please guess a height and a weight for the little boogers.


----------



## AnnaC

Ok I'll guess - but I'm sure that I'll be way out! Junior just on 32", Monte just under 32" and Manny 30.5"?? Not going to guess weights as I'm useless at it and anyway, knowing how well you look after your chips, I would say that all three are going to weigh a bit more than the norm for their ages and heights!!


----------



## chandab

You two are too funny. I'll give it just a bit more time incase anyone else that checks in one my thread wants to hazard a guess, then I'll let you know.


----------



## chandab

Guess noone whats to play, so...

Junior: 29.5" tall, 105#

Monte: 29.5" tall, 110-115# (hard to read the scale, the numbers are rubbed off).

Manny: 27" tall, 75#


----------



## chandab

How would you describe Manny's facial markings? This pic shows them best.




He might have chin white that'll have check on.

And, I need to determine how many white legs he has, having a hard time telling light baby fuzz from white markings, I know he has 3 white hooves, so must have leg white on three legs, but can't tell how far up the leg it goes.





As you can see he has one dark hoof, but all three legs look white.



:frusty





And, his facial marking look slightly different in this pic (he's lost the strip from his star to his muzzle white)


----------



## AnnaC

I would call that a reversed crescent star - the rest as Diane says. Love his little face!


----------



## AnnaC

Well if the registration folk over there are as fussy as ours over here - you need to get these things spot on. However once clipped you may well find that star to be almost a 'proper' star and not a crescent at all! LOL!!


----------



## chandab

I looked today when I went out and that leg with the dark hoof doesn't appear to have white on it, or if there is its not more than a coronet band worth. The two hinds are definitely socks, but the other front is shorter. His light baby fuzz doesn't seem to want to go away and reveal his white markings; I might have to break down and get his legs wet to see the markings for sure.


----------



## chandab

You'd think Junior's markings would be easy, but see if you notice...


----------



## chandab

And, Monte I listed as no markings, but may have appy characteristics (striped hooves and mottling under tail). [Way under, his penis is half pink, half dark.






]


----------



## Wings

Would be nice if the foals were a bit more helpful with all this!


----------



## chandab

Not foal related, but... I weighed Honey tonight, and it looks like she's gained 10# in the last two weeks, so the new diet seems to be working. Yeah! And, I've started switching the Cushings gelding over to a similar diet, I have to watch his sugar/starch intake, so not sure if he'll get the oats portion or not.


----------



## JAX

Ok please tell what you ended up feeding Honey to get her weight up. I am still working on getting the weight up on one older mare and one growing colt. I have lots of ideas but have not made up my mind yet. So Does Junior have a face mark below his right nostril or is it just my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## AnnaC

Great news about Honey!





Incidently, I have managed to find a scanner that connects to my laptop, so will now start working my way through old photos to get some pics from the past posted for you lot to peruse - just for fun of course!


----------



## chandab

JAX said:


> Ok please tell what you ended up feeding Honey to get her weight up. I am still working on getting the weight up on one older mare and one growing colt. I have lots of ideas but have not made up my mind yet. So Does Junior have a face mark below his right nostril or is it just my eyes playing tricks on me?


He has a tiny snip going into the top of the left nostril, but I'll check below his right nostril, just in case I missed something.

As to Honey, I've gone pretty basic with her; she's a B-size mare, so keep that in mind with the amounts she is getting. I may have to increase it more, but I'm not sure yet. [Ok, I'm going to do it the lazy way, here's a copy/paste from an e-mail I sent to a friend.]

She's now getting beet pulp, oats, rice bran, the tim/alf cubes for now, grazing/hay plus her supplements. I don't know if I'm feeding her enough yet, but that's next to figure out. Daily, she gets 4 cups of beet pulp shreds (10oz), 3 cups oats (8-10oz), 1 cup timothy pellets, 1/2 cup rice bran pellets, 5-8 tim/alf cube pieces; split into 3 meals. 

Plus at the moment she's getting a tablespoon of split peas to increase her protein, but that'll be changing to whey protein isolate as soon as the peas are gone (the peas are so hard, I'm not sure how easy they are for her to eat). This diet is my spin-off of what the farrier told me to feed her plus a couple of things I had in the feed shed to try. I know many will say feed lots of alfalfa, but it didn't seem to be working when she was getting quite a bit of the tim/alf cubes, so I thought I'd go with his recommendation (although, he never really did tell me an amount). Farrier said to put her on oats, beet pulp and 1 cup corn oil (I already had the rice bran pellets, so went with them, as they are less messy) plus a vit/min sup. She also gets several supplements and herbs, but the main supplements for normal horses would be the 1 oz of stabilized flax, 800IU Vit E (two 400IU people gelcaps, natural vit e is better, but synthetic is ok), and a probiotic (we're trying SmartDigest right now).

Broken down, she gets:

AM; 1 cup beet pulp shreds, 1/2 cup oats (might increase this to 1c), and 1/4 rice bran pellets. plus one herb [since its shreds, I feed this dry, and she's just fine]

Mid-day; 2 cups beet pulp shreds, 1/2 cup oats, 6-8 tim/alf cubes, all mixed and then soaked (I mix it at AM feeding, then soak til after lunch) [i'm using a 4# Remission tub for a soaking bucket, I put the bp and oats in then add the cubes til there is a single layer around the bottom, give or take a few.]

PM; 1 cup beet pulp shreds, 1 cup oats, 1/4 cup rice bran pellets (might add another 1/4 c if necessary), 1 cup tim pellets (or however many will fit into the 1 qt dish I put her feed in while mixing) plus all her supplements. [this meal gets the extra oats hoping it'll help her to eat all her supps, so far, she's doing pretty good. I really don't want to have to soak more than one meal in winter.]

I know she'd prefer a sweet feed, and many might go there, but when the vet was out and we did tests, she had high blood glucose, so I'm trying to avoid sweet feeds and see if her system gets back to normal. I'm stlil not sure about the oats, considering where her glucose was, but since nothing else was working, I thought I'd try the farrier's recommendations.


----------



## chandab

Got a closer look at Manny's leg white, and I swear even the white front hoof leg has little or no leg white, there might be a partial coronet. He's losing that baby fuzz coloring on his legs, and losing what looked white as well. And, it looks like the backs might have white upto the fetlock.

I think he might have almost identical markings to his daddy (perhaps a little less white on the front legs, if that's possible; and a bit more on the lower face plus the blue eyes).

Here's Topper (pic taken at LKF):




And, this one taken here just the other day:


----------



## JAX

Thank You Chanda for the rundown on the feed. I was out of town for a bit, came home, ran to computer... and it looks like I havent missed much on the marestarers board!


----------



## chandab

JAX said:


> Thank You Chanda for the rundown on the feed. I was out of town for a bit, came home, ran to computer... and it looks like I havent missed much on the marestarers board!


Oops, I mis-stated one feed amount. She's getting three "scoops" of oats, I'm using a 1/2 cup measure to scoop; I've already increased that to 4 "scoops", and need to get her closer to that 3 cups daily (6 "scoops"). [i keep thinking that scoop is a cup, but its not.]

I also need to weigh her again, and see how she's doing now.

Also need to do a sand treatment on the two skinny horses, although, I don't typically have sand problems with my horses; both the skinny horses are ground grubbers and therefore eat more things that they shouldn't than the others.


----------



## chandab

Until two years ago, I never had to treat anyone for sand, and then it was only Jasper (and now HOney). I don't have much luck getting mine to eat plain psyllium, but can get them to eat one of the pelleted kinds. They won't eat it dry with their grain, and aren't great about eating it mixed in with their soaked beet pulp.


----------



## chandab

Another non-mini post...

My next project has started, I have one whole block done. I don't have much of either fabric, so its probably going to be a tablerunner, and its a new block for me, so finding this interesting. [its sitting on a piece of white fabric, so the block would show better in pic.]


----------



## chandab

I just barely got it posted, and here you are.


----------



## chandab

The two fabrics are darker together than I thought they'd be, but I'm going to go with it, anyway. I'm going to use those odd fabrics in my stash without buying more, if it kills me; some are "what was I thinking" kind of fabrics, and others are "you should have bought more, you don't have enough to make anything with that". I have way too many fabrics that I bought without a project in mind, so a whole lot of nothing to go together, but I'm going to try to make them work and use them. I have several rather small cuts, so might have to make some really scrappy quilts to use those up, but I'm going to get it done.


----------



## Wings

If you ever do a spotted quilt she won't be able to resist



:rofl


----------



## chandab

Guess what my next project is? Yep, spots... Our guild does quarterly projects for fun, and November's is polka dots. I didn't have a single dotted fabric in my stash, so I had to order some, it should be here this week, so I can get started and hopefully finish it by Nov 5 meeting; with such limited time, I'm doing a very simple pattern.


----------



## AnnaC

CHANDA - THEY ARE FANTASTIC!!!! No, not the one you pictured above (of course I love the look of that one too!) but MINE!!

Arrived today and already the family are demanding to know if you have any more - even Hamish tried to run off with them, before I managed to hide them (for now) somewhere safe. LOL!!

I cant thank you enough. I'm absolutely thrilled. Roll on next year when I hope that the postal system across the pond will work its magic again for me.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> CHANDA - THEY ARE FANTASTIC!!!! No, not the one you pictured above (of course I love the look of that one too!) but MINE!!
> 
> Arrived today and already the family are demanding to know if you have any more - even Hamish tried to run off with them, before I managed to hide them (for now) somewhere safe. LOL!!
> 
> I cant thank you enough. I'm absolutely thrilled. Roll on next year when I hope that the postal system across the pond will work its magic again for me.


yeah! So glad, they arrived safe and sound. Glad you like them so much.

At the moment, I still have two more about like the ones you bought (one identical, and one with brown trim), and I have the 4 blue with cream trim. FYI, I should be able to fit 4 in the Flat-Rate envelope with no problems, and might be able to stuff 6 in (not sure about 6, haven't tried it).


----------



## chandab

I'll post pics as I go, so you know what I'm working on. Oh, and I did make a few doll quilts for my niece, I might have a couple pics.

The one that looks really complicated is a printed fabric, so I didn't have to do much work on that one. [they are around 15x20"]


----------



## chandab

Small update on the brown/tan quilt. I've got the center of the top done, just need to decide Yeah or nay on the dark brown border.	I've placed the dark brown fabric under the bottom left corner of the quilt. The brown/white stripe is going to be the binding, whether I add a border or not.




No pic at the moment, but I have a good start on the polka dot quilt, its going to be small, probably small lap or child size.


----------



## Wings

YAY to the dark brown border



:ThumbUp


----------



## chandab

That's one Yay vote. Anyone else?


----------



## chandab

Looks like I'll be adding a binding today, sometime. And, then pressing the polka dot quilt, so I can continue with it.


----------



## AnnaC

I vote "YEY" for the brown border too!


----------



## chandab

Yay it is than, and I'll get to work on it soon.


----------



## jessj

I like the brown border too!


----------



## chandab

The brown border is now sewn to the quilt, so no going back now, I hate to rip seams. I'm liking it so far.

Chanda


----------



## chandab

And, the polka dot quilt in process. Center is done, just need to add the border.




I think this one is almost square, and only like 44x48".


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a bright, jazzy quilt!


----------



## chandab

Thanks Anna and Diane. I think its pretty bright and cheery. Need to get busy and quilt the stripey one so it's done for next quilt meeting, would also like to finish the brown one, as he leaves for winter.


----------



## Wings

Now that's a bit of colour!


----------



## chandab

Dated the same date, so I must have taken both these pics on the same day...

One a few hours before Tana foaled:




One a few hours after Tana foaled:




Thinking about it, while typing and uploading pics; I think I took the first pic to show a friend and ask her how she thought Tana looked. I don't think I had even gotten an answer before Tana answered hte question.

And, this one taken even earlier that day, as I hadn't let them out on pasture yet.


----------



## chandab

38" mare at 307 days. I never would have guessed she'd pop that day, but she did. too bad I didn't have any straight on rear shots or straight on side shots, but I don't see a V in the semi-side shot.


----------



## chandab

Here's one more before pic, with Dolly, a little more sideways:


----------



## AnnaC

You are right - no sign of a nice V. These little girls can be so very sneaky cant they? She's such a pretty girl, I love her colour.


----------



## chandab

Thank you. I love Tana. I'm not a huge appy fan, but she might even produce spots someday; her sire was a leopard appy, she just has characteristics (mottling, striped hooves mostly).


----------



## chandab

I'm in the very beginning stages of building another shelter/barn for the minis. I bought the posts earlier this summer, got some nice plywood at an auction last weekend for a major bargain, and we are watering the location tonight, so we can hopefully level it tomorrow with the tractor (ground was so hard today, the tractor could barely scrape the sod off). My plans are for a 12x16' open-front shelter, if its completed on time, half of it will house the foals at weaning time, the other half is for Dakota. Eventually, one half will be hay storage, at least that was the original plan; but that may change if the babies don't sell.

Oh, and that's the other thing... Registration frustration, got the unprocessed paperwork all back in today's mail: Part of its my fault, I forgot to sign the applications (and didn't get the side shot with head facing camera, I couldn't find the details, so thought it was an AMHA requirement).






Part of its their fault, they have now decided to censor my prefix "He11 Coulee" (already have two registered with this prefix plus two full-size horses in two other registries), its where I live and our address is "He11 Creek Rd", had to type the name with ones as the board filter would change it to heck. Its not a swear word, its a name; if the USPS can approve our address, why can't the registry approve a similar name?



so, today I took that pic of Junior, happened to have ones for Manny and Monte; got the apps signed and included a nice note pleading my case for the prefix. cross your fingers the rest of the paperwork will go through no problem.


----------



## AnnaC

Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## chandab

Thanks Anna, I appreciate it. Weird how suddenly they decide its not an appropriate prefix, when they approved it twice previously. In my nice note to them, I did ask if it would be more acceptable run together as "HellCoulee", works for me, as without the space, I have one more space/letter to use for a name.



[i had to write my note twice, my first copy I wasn't very nice as I was still really torked off, second note was more civil. ]


----------



## AnnaC

Well lets hope 'civil' works!!


----------



## chandab

Just found out that Al is probably leaving this weekend, so had to kick in high gear and finish his quilt. Got the quilting mostly done, and started the binding. The binding is fun, but perhaps not the best choice for a guy's quilt, but I'm running out of time, so going with it.

Here's a pic of what the binding will look like.




I'll share a pic when its finished.


----------



## chandab

Finished!


----------



## AnnaC

Absolutely fabulous - your neighbour is going to be thrilled!!


----------



## chandab

Thank you, and I hope so. Just hope I can catch him before he heads south for winter.


----------



## JAX

Very nice! You are talented.


----------



## chandab

Thank you.


----------



## Wings

Nice job!


----------



## chandab

Thank you.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Diane; he was some what of a typical guy and basically just said thank you, but I was pretty much expecting that. although, he did say the colors were just right for his camper (he heads south for winter and lives out of his camper for a few months).


----------



## AnnaC

Glad you caught him before he left - and yes I would think it would look great in his camper.


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Oh, and that's the other thing... Registration frustration, got the unprocessed paperwork all back in today's mail: Part of its my fault, I forgot to sign the applications (and didn't get the side shot with head facing camera, I couldn't find the details, so thought it was an AMHA requirement).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of its their fault, they have now decided to censor my prefix "He11 Coulee" (already have two registered with this prefix plus two full-size horses in two other registries), its where I live and our address is "He11 Creek Rd", had to type the name with ones as the board filter would change it to heck. Its not a swear word, its a name; if the USPS can approve our address, why can't the registry approve a similar name?
> 
> 
> 
> so, today I took that pic of Junior, happened to have ones for Manny and Monte; got the apps signed and included a nice note pleading my case for the prefix. cross your fingers the rest of the paperwork will go through no problem.


Got my paperwork back today...

They accepted all my names as typed, yeah; but... The really screwed up Manny's markings and color. I sent in silver smokey black (perhaps smokey silver black would have been better), they sent it back as "Chestnut", not even close, he doesn't look remotely chestnut. [His dam is cremello (probably smokey cream), so he has cream, therefore can't be chestnut.] They got his face markings right, but screwed the pooch on his leg markings; I sent in both front coronets white (one white hoof, one dark hoof) and two rear socks, they sent back front socks, rear 3/4 stockings (he has really light baby fuzz on his legs and it still shows on his pics, but in person his fronts are now the same as his body).

And, I never did get Dolly's permanent papers back. I got a receipt when they sent back the applications that said they took my money, but no papers; I figured they'd come with the babies' papers, but nope, no Dolly papers. [This is twice now that they've lost my permanent papers, it happened with Dakota, so his are stamped duplicate.]

I sent an e-mail today, we'll see if they respond Monday or not, if not, I'll call.


----------



## chandab

Ok, I might still be a bit early, as this may still take a couple weeks, but... I have a secret, I have a secret, I have a secret.


----------



## chandab

Oh, and babies are doing good, getting ready to start weaning. I've put them on U-Gard pellets to help with the process; they eat it right up with their growth feed.


----------



## JAX

:impatient:



:impatient:



:GiveUp











If not we may have to



you!!


----------



## Wings

Secrets are not allowed!!!! I should know, I keep getting in trouble for teasing everyone



:rofl


----------



## chandab

JAX said:


> :impatient:
> 
> 
> 
> :impatient:
> 
> 
> 
> :GiveUp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not we may have to
> 
> 
> 
> you!!


Come and get me, if you can find me.





I could have put the post up like 3 weeks ago, when I started...


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Secrets are not allowed!!!! I should know, I keep getting in trouble for teasing everyone
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Guess I'm in trouble, then; and, I'm keeping the secret for now.


----------



## JAX

" Come and get me, if you can find me.



"

LOL the Ex and I had a repo company for several years and the investigation part was my favorite and I got darn good at it... so be carefull because finding is my specialty.





Besides, who would feed all my little ones while I was gone??


----------



## chandab

JAX said:


> " Come and get me, if you can find me.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> LOL the Ex and I had a repo company for several years and the investigation part was my favorite and I got darn good at it... so be carefull because finding is my specialty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, who would feed all my little ones while I was gone??


I'll help you out, if you find the edge of the earth, go an extra 50 miles, and you'll be at the end of my driveway.





What no guesses! Come on, I might give you a hint or two, if you guess a little.


----------



## AnnaC

OK I'll guess - you've hired a small plane to transfer you from the wilderness to civilization, and you are going on a world tour calling on all of us for a few days each, so we can share biccies, tea/coffee, maybe the odd bottle or two and lots of mini talk!!

When are you leaving???


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> OK I'll guess - you've hired a small plane to transfer you from the wilderness to civilization, and you are going on a world tour calling on all of us for a few days each, so we can share biccies, tea/coffee, maybe the odd bottle or two and lots of mini talk!!
> 
> When are you leaving???


That sounds good, as soon as I win the lottery I'll be on my way.


----------



## chandab

Hhhmmm!!!! What could be a good hint? Hubby didn't say yes, but he was agreeable, and has been heard saying "how cute!"


----------



## chandab

You guys are no fun, here's another hint:


----------



## JAX

Do Long Ears go with that eye???





Beautiful soft sweet long ears ????????


----------



## chandab

I didn't think that tiny pic would be so telling, yes they do...


----------



## Jade10

Ohh they are adorable!!


----------



## chandab

Just one, but different timing and camera for the pictures, so she looks different in each pic.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just sooooooooooooooo huggable!!!!!


I can't wait to hug her. But, its thanksgiving week, so I'm sure Dot is visiting family for the holiday. Maybe next week if the timing works out for her as well.


----------



## Jade10

chandab said:


> Just one, but different timing and camera for the pictures, so she looks different in each pic.


I did originally think it was one but when i read your post it said 'they' and i thought you meant two. But now that i re-read it i see i definitely read it wrong lol Well anyway she is just adorable


----------



## chandab

I was trying to be vague and failed miserably at it, once I put that first pic up there was no hiding what was coming home.


----------



## chandab

Gosh, I'm behind, and since I've already revealed so much, and don't wish to go back, guess I'll give more details.

She's a weanling jenny, born July 4, 2012. Comes from small stock, jack is 28.5" and I think her momma is 31.5"; so she'll likely be smaller than most of the mini horses (I only have 3 that are under 34", the other 9 are 35-38" tall). Her name is "Squires Montana Chantilly Lace", yep you guessed it, call name "Tilly". I hope she can come home next week, hopefully all parties involved will be available next week, so I can get this done before winter really sets in.


----------



## AnnaC

OMG she is gorgeous!! (much more fun than that plane journey!!)

I can well understand why you cant wait to get her home. Have you always wanted a donkey or have you had them in the past? Will your girls let her join them so she can play with the foals - just remembered that you were saying you were getting ready to wean, so will she join the weanlings? What are your plans for her?

So many questions LOL!! But if you will spring this beautiful suprise on us, then we need to know all the whys and wherefors!!


----------



## chandab

I think I started falling in the love with the donkeys when I first visited my friend that raises mini horses and donks, but always figured one kind of equine was plenty. Then, hubby started saying no to more mini horses, I only have 12 adults, so a long way from what some have.



Hubby has only been with me a couple times when I stopped in to visit my friend and he's always been more interested in the mini donks than mini horses; so I hoped he might say yes to a donk, well, he didn't say yes, but he didn't say no either (I think he finally said "whatever").

I'm not exactly sure where she'll go when she gets here. All my weanlings are boys, so she could only be with them for a short time. two of my girls come from the same place as the jenny, so they at least know what mini donks are, so I may end up putting her in with those two mares. We'll just have to wait and see what happens when she gets here. [Actually, 4 of my girls come from the same place, but two are in a paddock together and the other two are in the main mare paddock with the other mares.] Might have to go with size considerations too, most of my mares are over 34", this little girl is tiny, so might be best off going with the last mare I purchased as she is only 32.5" (and one of those mares that has been around the donks before, although not in the same pasture).

She's going to be just for fun for me.


----------



## Wings

Tilly is an excellent paddock name





She's just so adorable! I want to give her a big squeezy hug! Lucky you!


----------



## chandab

She just looked like a Tilly to me, hope the name fits when I bring her home and get to know her. Tilly seems like a perfect donkey name to me.


----------



## Wings

Perfect any name for a little girl! .....not that I'm biased


----------



## chandab

We're working on making it happen this week, just a few details to work out. I hope I can get my trailer out and all the tires have air, we'll check on that soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck - fingers crossed!! It's very exciting.


----------



## lexischase

She is adorable!!! Cant wait for more photos of her when you have her home


----------



## chandab

We're getting closer to D. Day.


----------



## AnnaC

Roll on D Day!!


----------



## chandab

New pics tomorrow.... Tilly arrived safe and sound about 1:15 this afternoon. I've been busy getting other things done since, so no pics today. And, she's made it known far and wide that htere is now a donk on the place.


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooooooooo exciting - cant wait for those pictures!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I thought I heard her announce her arrival!! Quite a set of lungs on the girl!!!


When I stopped at the neighbors to get more chopped hay for Che`, I stopped in at the house and told them I had a donkey just in case they here her. They are about 2 miles away, but since we can here their cattle... Didn't want them wondering what strange creature was lurking about the place.


----------



## AnnaC

So where are the pictures???????????????


----------



## chandab

Freezing rain yesterday and a trip to town interrupted my plans.


----------



## chandab

weaning oops... My new shelter didn't get started before winter, so I had to change my weaning plans and put the boys in the paddock adjacent to the mare pen, mostly wire mesh with a gate. I knew there was a chance that the babies could nurse the mares at the gate, if the mares were accommodating, and then I could just put up some portable panels to keep them away from the gate. I hadn't seen mares nor babies hanging out at the gate, so I thought I was fine, til last night's freezing rain. Babies were put in the barn for the night, when I let them out this morning, Tana was waiting at the gate for Monte and he nursed through the gate; so after I'm done here, I'm off to put up panels to block access to the gate. No wonder Tana wasn't drying up. She's the last mare that I thought would be accommodating her foal, before weaning she had been trying to push him away and would get annoyed when he nursed.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Naughty Monte - but where there's a will, there's a way, or so they say!!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Naughty Monte - but where there's a will, there's a way, or so they say!!


Got the panels put up. Wonder how long til they get mad. Guess, I'll go back to putting U-Gard in their meals for awhile, since they were'nt too stressed over weaning the first try with being able to grab a drink through the gate and all.

And, a couple new pics of Tilly. Its foggy, so not great weather for pics.


----------



## Wings

Naaaaaaaaw! She's adorable!


----------



## chandab

I'm off to feed a bit of soaked beet pulp and perhaps play with the babies abit if I can get the little boogers caught. Caught Monte yesterday, but the other two wouldn't let me close, gonna have to work on that.


----------



## AnnaC

Awwwwwww she's just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!

Good luck with the wealings - weanlings even - mine are just the opposite (although we wont be weaning until after Christmas) cant get rid of the little booogers!! Follow us everywhere in the field and rub themselves all over us which, being that they are all soaking wet, is not the way to make us happy bunnies to put it mildly LOL!! After much pushing them away and telling them to get lost, we usually give up and make a dash for the field gate to escape! Never satisfied us humans are we - we are either pushing them away or getting annoyed because they wont come close!!

Dont you just love them!


----------



## chandab

Mine were a bit friendlier before weaning, they were so brave when their mommies were close-by to protect them. This afternoon, I caught all 3 boys, and led them around the corral a bit. Monte is fairly easy to catch, the ohter two had to be in a smaller enclosure first. And, there is Tilly, she waits at the gate for whatever is coming next and leads decently, although she will stop now and then and give me a what are we doing this for look.


----------



## Wings

The only one of mine who didn't go through a sook phase after weaning was Lyric, all the other's have to sulk a bit!


----------



## chandab

Ok, so totally off topic, but... How long should a head cold last? Hubby says more than a couple days and he's going to have to drag me in to the doctor. We went to town Tuesday, I was fine, ate supper out with his folks for his birthday, got home late, fed, went to bed late and was up every couple hours with a sore throat and sinus crap. I can breathe, but the sinus drainage is hanging up in the back of my throat causing a sore throat and discomfort when swallowing. Tuesday night, I did gargle with salt water; and I have a couple times since, but it usually makes me gag so its hard for me to do it very often. I've taken an allergy pill and a decongestant, neither seemed to do much, so dind't repeat. Still have sinus drainage and sore throat; drainage is making me nauseous. [To counteract taht, I've been eating little bits of easy to eat food all day, something in my stomach seems to help.] i've been drinking hot apple cider once or twice a day, the hot liquid seems to "numb" my throat for a little bit. From the coughing and such, now the outside of my throat is sore too.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## AnnaC

Three days coming, three days with you, three days going - after effects may last longer!!

Good luck and my sincere sympathy!


----------



## chandab

Hadn't heard that before, I sure hope it doesn't mean I have 6 more days of this crap, since I didn't feel anything til Tuesday night. I do feel a bit better today, but the sinus drainage still has my stomach upset.


----------



## chandab

Finally heard from the farrier today, only 3 weeks after my scheduled appointment. He slid off the road and totalled his truck, although, I'm not sure why it took 3 weeks to call. Anyway, he set up an appointment for next Friday, only one day after our next scheduled appointment (I usually have a standing appointment every 4 weeks). Hopefully, all will be well, and he'll be able to make this appointment.

I did trim 3 myself, but I'll be gld for him to do Honey and the saddle horses, plus those that are due this month and the babies and Tilly. And, I think he owes me a discount due to his tardiness and lack of calling. I just hope he makes it this time. Cross your fingers for me. [if I had choices and he weren't so good at his job, I'd have kicked him to the curb months ago. He's so good at the farrier work, and so patient with the horses, but his people skills and scheduling leave something to be desired.]


----------



## chandab

Is it common for farriers to be flakes? I'd say at least 75% of the farriers I've had in the last 26 years of horse ownership have been flakes in one way or another; luckily most have been flakey about scheduling and not about their skills. I honestly don't remember most of my farriers, as I moved often enough to have to change farriers every 2-4 years or so, or they moved and I had to change; but I do remember my first farrier (might have been my second, its been awhile), not his skills (although I think he was good), but rather his name; Edgar Icenoggle.


----------



## jessj

Hehehehe...Edgar Icenoggle.

My whole family has had a virus that sounds like what you have. The doctor said that it lasts 3 weeks. I will be at 3weeks on tuesday and FINALLY have (almost) stopped coughing! I hope that is not what you have and that you feel better soon!

oh..and your Tilly is a doll! I want one!


----------



## AnnaC

Hows the 'cold' today Chanda - hope you are feeling better? Love the name of that farrier LOL!!


----------



## chandab

I've lost my voice, but my throat doesn't hurt as bad, at least I can swallow easily now. Still abit congested, but not too bad. Those first 3 days were rough, but now it feels like a normal head cold to me.


----------



## Wings

If my cold's put me in bed then I worry, until then I just sulk.

And yes most farriers are flakes! Mine does a lot of rescheduling but he is worth the fuss.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Praying you are over the worst of that cold, and headed for recovery!


Me, too. Still not much voice; coughing, but at least my throat isn't sore; and my sinuses are still draining. drinking quite a bit of hot tea with honey, and juice (bought apple and orange/pineapple).


----------



## chandab

I don't think I could even gag down grapefruit juice, and unsweetened would be even harder to swallow. But, I've got orange and pineapple/orange, so got my citrus juice covered.

I hope I'm getting to the end of this, its getting old.

I have two fabric orders to cut and mail. And, my sister's Christmas gifts to wrap and mail. Not getting it done very fast, just not that motivated.


----------



## chandab

Ok, so we are still at least a good 5 months away, but Baybe is the only exposed mare for next year. I pasture bred her to Che` starting June 27th, and I hope he got the job done; he has trouble with pasture breeding, but I was busy with foals, so didn't take the time for any hand breeding this year. [Well, I tried with two mares to Topper, and they both tried to kick his teeth in, so I didn't really try very hard after that. Having way too much fun with the foals.]

Since she has had foals every year for several years, she tends to look pregnant even when not. [she lost this year's foal to a twisted cord. We skipped the foal heat, then turned out with the stallion at the next heat.] I don't have any new pics of her, and don't really have any good ones, so you'll just have to wait to see pics other than the one on page one of this thread (at least I think its still there).


----------



## chandab

My sinus head cold turned into sinus infection, so I'm on antibiotics for the next two weeks. I really don't feel too bad, but was getting tired of the coughing and irritation; saw the doctor today.


----------



## JAX

Hope ya feel better soon !!


----------



## chandab

Thanks. Me, too. I'm sick of this. I honestly don't feel that bad, not my best of course, but I've felt worse.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> HA! You should have gone to your barn and given yourself a Penicillin shot!
> 
> Glad you went to the doctor and pray you'll be feeling better in no time!!!


Shot?! No thank you. I'd rather take the pills for two weeks, plus he put me on Cipro, not penicillin.



[Was looking for the tongue sticking out smilie.]

I'm feeling better this morning, perhaps good enough to trim Honey after I do chores, we'll see. [she's past due, since the farrier didn't show up in November. She usually gets her hooves trimmed every 4 weeks. now that he missed Dec, too, I'm going to have to suck it up and get it done.] Called the kid that lives south of us to see if he'll do the saddle horses for me, I can't get the nippers through their hooves; got voice mail, we'll see how long it takes him to return the call before I try again.]


----------



## chandab

Chunky ponies on the way... I'm running low on small squares in the little mini barn, so finally got Shayne to bring me a round bale for Honey, Baybe and Tilly. I forgot just how tight the calf feeder fit around a bale, I could barely get it into place after removing the outer layer of the bale. The girls are very happy. And, at the moment, so is Che`; he spends most of his time in the winter in his stall so he doesn't harass the girls, but is out for the morning to stretch his legs. [When I last saw him, he was too busy rolling or smelling poo to bother the girls.


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Finally heard from the farrier today, only 3 weeks after my scheduled appointment. He slid off the road and totalled his truck, although, I'm not sure why it took 3 weeks to call. Anyway, he set up an appointment for next Friday, only one day after our next scheduled appointment (I usually have a standing appointment every 4 weeks). Hopefully, all will be well, and he'll be able to make this appointment.
> 
> I did trim 3 myself, but I'll be gld for him to do Honey and the saddle horses, plus those that are due this month and the babies and Tilly.	And, I think he owes me a discount due to his tardiness and lack of calling. I just hope he makes it this time. Cross your fingers for me. [if I had choices and he weren't so good at his job, I'd have kicked him to the curb months ago. He's so good at the farrier work, and so patient with the horses, but his people skills and scheduling leave something to be desired.]


Well, he flaked on the December appointment too; and I haven't heard from him at all.

I did call the kid down the road that does farrier work and made an appointment for him to trim the saddle horses as they were way behind. Was supposed to have an appointment Monday morning, but we had to postpone til this afternoon (it was below zero and his pick-up wouldn't start, the block heater got unplugged during the night). He does know how to use a phone and called immediately to let me know he couldn't make it; and then today, he called when he was about 45 minutes away to let me know he was on the way (he had a morning appointment on the other side of the county). Really liking the phone calls, so nice. Anyway... As far as I could tell, in my nearly frozen state he did a good job; time will tell, we'll see how they wear their hooves between this trim and next. And, likely this guy will be back in 8 weeks or so for their next trim. And, I might have him come and help me catch up the minis on their trims; I'm such a cold weather wuse, that I'm behind (hope to catch up this weekend, as its supposed to be a bit warmer).


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So how is our special little girl doing???


Which one? They are all special.


----------



## chandab

Oh, well she's naughty. I managed to get her hooves trimmed, which she didn't like, so she's currently mad at me, but slowly getting over it. And, she's been hanging out with Baybe too much, so follows Baybe when Baybe runs away.



But, that said, she is still as cute as ever. She is learning to go in her little stall for hard feed; we do this 2x daily, sometimes she comes right in and other times I have to "chase" her in.


----------



## AnnaC

I think we are due some new pictures.


----------



## chandab

I'll try with new pics when we are at least in the double digits for temps, so the camera doesn't freeze up. We are below freezing, but not below zero at the moment.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We were at 31 degrees the day before Christmas, and it's stayed nice and cold here during the nights -- although it's getting up in the 70's-80's during the day. I just LOVE the cold at night -- saves on running the A/C, since I can't abide the hot/warm nights.


How cold do you get during the day?

Right now, I'd love 31 for a daytime temp.


----------



## chandab

Tilly got herself into a predicament today. She got caught up in the hay tote that has been hanging in the shelter for like two years. She must has stuck her head through the shoulder strap and pulled it off the fence, and then she raced around for I don't know how long. No worse for wear, but a bit scared; as was Baybe, that thing chased them both you know.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> During the winter we can get temperatures in the "teens" and it will warm up to the 30's. Generally, we don't have more than a week or so of the VERY cold temperatures (cold for Florida). This past week it's been nice and cool at night but is getting into the 70's during the day. I hate it when my house warms up to 70 -- and I have to turn my A/C back on. But the electric company loves me!


I can handle the house at 70 without turning on the A/C or a fan, but above say 75, its too warm inside for me (Shayne likes it that hot or more inside, so its a constant struggle to keep the thermostat at around 70).


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So frustrating some times! Glad someone was able to help you with their feet! I'd have him come up to help give you a hand catching up the minis. It's hard to keep everyone up at once,but a little help is always appreciated!!
> 
> So how is our special little girl doing???


Almost all caught up. Did Tana, Showy and Dolly, yesterday; Che` and Baybe this morning; and, Jasper and Dakota this afternoon. That leaves the babies to do; right after the first sometime. And, then I'm caught up for a couple weeks when I need to start in on the ones that were last done in November.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> It's never-ending, but it feels so good when you know they've been done!!


It feels very good. Miss Baybe was very good for me, she's a bit nervous about it, but if you work slowly she is really good to work with. And, my two stinkers, Showy and Dolly, were both pretty good for me a bit wiggly, but Showy didn't rear up and Dolly didn't throw a tantrum, so all was good.


----------



## chandab

Whew! Baby rodeo today... Trimmed the hooligan trio. Monte and Junior were none too thrilled and put on a bit of a rodeo, but I was very impressed with little Manny, he was the best of the bunch only a little bit wiggly. Each boy was tied in a stall while I worked on one, most went well, but Monte threw a fit and got a leg over the lead, so that was fun trying to undo (he managed to paw my chest twice, glad its winter and I was wearing a heavy coat).


----------



## chandab

I'm just glad they are all trimmed, I have a couple days break before I have to start in on a couple mares that need it. [Last scheduled appointment wiht the no show farrier is Thursday (I scheduled out til Jan in Aug), and you can bet if I weren't here he'd show, so it won't be my fault if things go south.] After that, I'll get to work on the couple mares that need work sooner rather than later.


----------



## chandab

Here's the latest, I'm not happy with the finishing, but like the look.




Its like 30x45", so a tablerunner, maybe. It was a new block technique, which I don't like, so only made the 8 blocks and quit. I didn't realize til I had finished quilting it that my machine was misthreaded, so the back has loop-d-loops and ohter stitching icks on it; but the front looks pretty good, so it could be a tablerunner, wallhanging, or a pretty for the back of a couch. I'm not ripping out all the quilting and doing it over, so it'll just have to stay with its mistakes. If somebody wants it, they can have it for the cost of shipping. [if your monitor is different than mine, its green and purple with hot pink accents (the green has little purple, pink, white flowers).]


----------



## chandab

Diane, Thank you.


----------



## AnnaC

It's great Chanda - well done, you have a special way with colours and they always look so good!


----------



## chandab

Thank you, very much.


----------



## chandab

Took a few pics today.

Here's Baybe, sure looks like a lopsided baby bump to me, sure hope it is. And, you can even see it with the longear in the way (only pic of Tilly today, she stayed behind Baybe):







More pics in next post...


----------



## chandab

And, fuzzy baby pics...

Starting with fuzzy baby butts:




Fuzzy Faces:




And, a couple more cute ones:


----------



## countrymini

Gorgeous!


----------



## chandab

countrymini said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you.

Can't wait til spring to see what's under all that fuzz.


----------



## lexischase

What cuties




:wub


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant pictures!! Love the little fuzzy furries and Tilly looks so cute - as for that pregnant tummy..................


----------



## chandab

Well, if Che` got the job done on the first cycle when they were turned out, then not knowing Baybe's foaling history with pasture breeding, I'm guessing she's likely due in May sometime.

Thank you. Love my little fuzzies too.


----------



## Jade10

Awwwwwww they are all so incredibly adorable



that definitely looks like a pregnant belly to me


----------



## chandab

Jade10 said:


> Awwwwwww they are all so incredibly adorable
> 
> 
> 
> that definitely looks like a pregnant belly to me


Thank you, and I sure hope so. If Baybe is pregnant, it'll be the only foal this year. [i was too busy with babies in 2012 to try to breed any mares. Well, actually, I tried the two mares that hadn't been bred for 2012, and no one was cooperative, so gave up.]


----------



## Lindi-loo

Gorgeous pictures



you must have more somewhere


----------



## chandab

Lindi-loo said:


> Gorgeous pictures
> 
> 
> 
> you must have more somewhere


Thank you.

There are more in this thread from when the boys were born last summer. I have some on FB: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434322056599815.103618.100000660725874&type=3 Don't know if you'll be able to see those or not.

There are a few on my website of the foals plus all the adults (link should be in my signature). And, more on my computer, but no more recent pics, I posted what I have of winter woolie babies.


----------



## chandab

Guess, I can also add Baybe's foal to be's daddy pic. Here is Che`, all 31" of him (smallest adult horse I own).




I don't know why, but I like this pic of him, (its 5 years old now):




Looks like I need to get busy and try to get new pics of everyone this summer, but its so hard to get good pics when you work alone.


----------



## Jade10

I also like the second pic of him he looks so golden



he looks like such a sweety


----------



## chandab

He is a sweet boy. Not overly trusting of others, but good for me.


----------



## chandab

Jade10 said:


> I also like the second pic of him he looks so golden
> 
> 
> 
> he looks like such a sweety


Just for fun, here's a pic of his first foal (well only, so far). This is Dolly, she's a chunk.

Baby pic:




And, last summer when I was trying to get pics for permanant papers.




[she's been in the "diet" pen all winter with her mom. Both look better, but hard to really tell with winter woolies.]


----------



## AnnaC

I also love that second picture of Che - and that Dolly is my sort of 'chunky' girl, lovely!!


----------



## Jade10

Most of mine are also of the 'chunky' variety hehe


----------



## chandab

I've tried to post 4x now and the computer has eaten my post each time, will try again later.j

Ok, lets see, here we go again...

Yep. I was surprised to see cremello, knew it was possible, just didn't think I would be that lucky, and filly to boot. Che` is silver buckskin and Caddy is palomino.

Here are some birthday pics.


----------



## chandab

I know Caddy looks really dark in that picture, but she is indeed a palomino, it was a combination of diet and weather and I don't recall what else I was told. Here is a normal pic of her:


----------



## countrymini

She is very pretty. And so is her mum!


----------



## chandab

countrymini said:


> She is very pretty. And so is her mum!


Thank you very much.Dolly is a bit spoiled, she was an only "child", and she knows it.


----------



## kehranc

hahaha she is absolutely adorable ...xx


----------



## AnnaC

They are both gorgeous and I love Caddy and her coat of many colours!


----------



## chandab

I love her dearly, but Caddy is my little bimbo blonde, not too many brains upstairs, however she was a fantastic momma to Dolly, so looking forward to seeing what she and Topper will produce (will breed them this summer).


----------



## chandab

Not horse related, but... One of the heifers aborted today, it was only about 30-40# and had fine hair, so still had a ways to go to be ready for the world (heifer seems fine). We are due to start calving in a couple weeks, I think (whatever the first or second week of march would be). shayne's gonna lock the cows up starting tomorrow; they've had access to the calving pasture (40 acres, I think) along with 30-40# hay each daily, but as of tomorrow they'll be in the calving pens with just the hay (and of course, water).

Since Baybe isn't due for a couple more months, nothing to report there. No new pics since the last time. No pic, since I rarely carry the camera with me in winter; but Tilly "smiled" at me when I kissed her nose tonight.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww gorgeous pictures


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sad for the loss of the calf, but excited to know that calving season is about to start! I just LOVE the pictures of the calves -- so don't forget to be carrying your camera when checking on the cows!!!


Yes, I'll try to get pics, here and there, to share of the calvies.


----------



## chandab

Its official, she's mine, all mine... Got Tilly's paperwork back in the mail today. She is ADMS registered as "Squires Montana Chantilly Lace".


----------



## eagles ring farm

I'm sorry about your cow.

love your Baybe and I'm anxious to see her foal


----------



## chandab

eagles ring farm said:


> I'm sorry about your cow.
> 
> love your Baybe and I'm anxious to see her foal


Thank you on both accounts. And, I'm very anxious to see her foal. She lost last year's (her first loss), so even more excited to see this years.


----------



## AnnaC

Great news about Tilly - but I do think that we are due lots of new pics of everyone - take that camera with you!! PLEASE.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Great news about Tilly - but I do think that we are due lots of new pics of everyone - take that camera with you!! PLEASE.


I'll try to remember, but they'll probably look the same as last pics.... Hairy, wooly yaks. We're a couple months off from shedding yet.


----------



## chandab

Yes, we need an "official" picture of Tilly to go with her new "official" standing!!!!

I'll try.

Yesterday, we worked cows to get ready for calving (we have number tags in their ears, it helps to pair them up when moving to pastures, their calves get a tag with their number). anyway, the horses were locked in the shed; it has a real gate and an older feeder panel for the other opening. If you don't know what a feeder panel is, check out this:

http://www.behlencountry.com/index.aspx?ascxid=behlenCatalogProduct&i=43 [ours have straight bars set at an angle.] The snow completely covers the bottom solid part of the panel. The horses were fine and stayed in the barn the whole time the cows were in the adjoining pen. However, we looked up when the last of the cows were going through the chute to see Tilly running around the corral; we looked again a few seconds later and she was gone (back into the barn). So, she squeezed through the feeder bars and off she went, only to go back in when she realized Baybe couldn't do the same thing. After running the cows through the snow covered pen on a warmish winter day, the pen is now a sea of poop soup; only to become an icy mess as soon as it cools off again in a couple days. Will have to spread the dirty bedding around for a few days, so they have safe places to walk around. Shayne will be bringing me a new round bale for the girls, hopefully today, so that'll soak up one spot of soup.





I think that's everything


----------



## Eagle

Go lay in a ditch girl and snap those yaks



or you could even hide behind some bushes


----------



## chandab

Totally, OT, but here's my current project. Its small, only about 36x40" or so, depending on how many borders I end up with.


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

I only have a small dilema with it... I'm almost out of the brown fabric, so have to do something a little different to finish it. ANd, i have enough of the horse print squares to make another with different sashing fabric or even none.


----------



## countrymini

Awesome quilting



Do you sell them when you're finished?


----------



## chandab

Yes, I do sell some of them, a few I've kept for myself and a few I've donated to charity or fundraisers. I usually decide once they are finished if they'll be for sale or not. This little one likely will be, although, it won't be very big, probably barely lap-size if that (more likely tabletopper or baby-size, maybe wall hanging size). Most i make are on the smaller side, as I don't have the equipment nor patience to work on larger quilts. [if I do all the work myself, when I sell them, I can put a more reasonable price on them; if I sent them out to be quilted, it would really up the price for trying to sell them.]


----------



## chandab

Hhhhhmmmm!

This morning I was looking at Caddy, I tried to hand breed her to Topper last summer, and she would have none of that and tried to kick his teeth in. I was rubbing her belly this morning, and swear I felt a little udder and her teats are stretched out, but she is a fatty and had one foal 4 years ago, so could just be that. She never did get on a stallion report, as I don't think he got remotely close enough to do the job. I'll have to take a closer look at her.

so, I was looking at my paperwork this morning, and came across a breeding report for Topper (don't think I sent it in, but can't remember) that shows he escaped one day and could have covered Tana and Misty on 7-11; Misty had foaled 6-17 and Tana on 6-23, so Misty could be pregnant (not likely, but maybe), don't think the timing would be right for Tana. Boy, I should really keep better notes.


----------



## chandab

Ok, took a few pics today.

First Baybe and her shadow:




Tilly:




Fuzzy yearling:




Caddy (and her daughter, Dolly, behind her):




Misty:




Showy (not a very good pic):


----------



## Eagle

I will throw myself on the floor and scream VERY loud in a tantrum unless you send me Tilly* NOW




*


----------



## chandab

Be sure to send me a video of that tantrum, please.






Isn't she just the cutest. [Can't remember if I said it here or not, but... We didn't get Tilly as a pet for me or Shayne, she is Baybe's pet, she has been claimed.






]


----------



## countrymini

too cute!


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

You guys can call dibs all you want, she's not going anywhere.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Tilly is adorable. I've got two little Jacks.HMMM! What do you think? Then we could each have a Tilly. LOL.


----------



## chandab

Ok, Hazel, so where are the pics of your jacks?


----------



## a mini dream come true

OOPPPS! Now I'm in trouble. They are in New Deal so I'll have to get up there and get some pics taken. They are father and son, spotted and about 30 to 32 inches. They were the first minis I got. Hubby came home from a trip and found two mini donkeys and 4 bottle calves, plus the trailer.

OH wait I do have one of Pancho (the dad) Mirrie called him her baby sitter.




Daltonis now 5. This was when we first got them and we were building fence---or repairing fence


----------



## chandab

Handsome fellows, there.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you. Dalton grew up with these two donkeys and they just let him do what ever. Neither one of them has ever atempted to kick at Dalton.


----------



## chandab

Aw! Has diane seen your long-ear spotties? [i know not quite the same as appy markings, but with donks they just call them spotted.]


----------



## a mini dream come true

I don't think she has. I'll have to look up some of the other pics I have of them with Dalton and get them posted til I can get some new ones taken. They are our guard donkeys and they do a pretty good job of it too for their size. It's sort of funny to hear the coyotes hollowing and the little donkeys herd the big horses up to the pens and stay between the horses and the hollering. They won't let the little dogs in the pasture or pens either.


----------



## chandab

My donkey is still too young to be a guard donkey, but she sure can make a rucus.


----------



## a mini dream come true

She is really a little cutie and she can do more than you think. These two work as a team when it comes to guarding. It is so fun to watch them. They are really gentle too except when it comes to having their feet done. They don't like that at all.


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She is absolutely so adorable!!! Renee -- I'm closer, so I get dibs!!


----------



## chandab

Don't know if anyone will see this question on my thread, but will ask anyway.

How much udder does an experienced broodmare keep, even when she isn't in foal and hasn't had a foal for some time? [How stretched out do they get? And, stay?]

I only have 3 experienced broodmares that are more than 1 year out from last foaling; one is currently pregnant (small bag), one only had one foal (almost 4 years ago - small bag to almost nothing), and one had 4-6 foals before I got her, but I haven't gotten her in-foal in 6 years (she lost the foal she was carrying when I bought her and hasn't had one for me), she's the one that has me wondering with the size/shape of her bag (she was pasture exposed to a stallion, but he usually can't reach the tall mares).


----------



## chandab

Thanks Diane. She does have some other health issues, that could possibly account for it, but I just don't know. Time will tell.


----------



## paintponylvr

chandab said:


> Don't know if anyone will see this question on my thread, but will ask anyway.
> 
> How much udder does an experienced broodmare keep, even when she isn't in foal and hasn't had a foal for some time? [How stretched out do they get? And, stay?]
> 
> I only have 3 experienced broodmares that are more than 1 year out from last foaling; one is currently pregnant (small bag), one only had one foal (almost 4 years ago - small bag to almost nothing), and one had 4-6 foals before I got her, but I haven't gotten her in-foal in 6 years (she lost the foal she was carrying when I bought her and hasn't had one for me), she's the one that has me wondering with the size/shape of her bag (she was pasture exposed to a stallion, but he usually can't reach the tall mares).


I've found that mine vary.

My little mare (measures 37" at the withers) has now had a total of 3 foals and is pregnant with her 4th. She did shrivel up quite a bit after the first one, born in 2001 and the next - born in 2010. She wasn't bred again before 2009, as was out on various leases. Everytime she came into season, during the summer, she'd get a small amount of edema in front of her bag and her teats would actually fill in a bit. I sometimes wonder if her hormones are "off" a bit, as she talks a lot - and while I now enjoy it, when she first started I swore she sounded just like a getting ready to breed a mare stallion. ALL the same sounds & pitches as each of the 6 stallions I've handled for breeding (mini, shetlands, welsh & Arab). It's very deep & "woofy". Now, I just enjoy it and don't worry or wonder! Since foaling in 2010, she's kept a slight bag and edema in front of her udder. But... not "filled". Not sure this makes sense? She's also my main "air fern" - stays very ROUND on just "air" compared to the other mares!

Another mare - distantly related to the girl above - keeps a slightly distended or stretched bag - but it's "flat". Or hangs flat? Not sure how to describe it. She's pregnant with her 7th foal according to records I have, but I don't kno if she was bred between some of the others before I purchased her. I didn't get pictures of her udder last week and while I didn't take pics yet for this week (oops - off a week now), she is getting some fill now, so pics will be different than her "normal" status between foals...

My others all seem to have quite a bit of bag under them, but they are older to begin with and have had many more foals than eitehr of these two.

Then there is the mare we knew had a belly, but didn't bag up. I'd purchased her "not bred/not exposed" with a filly at her side, previous owner stated that she always retained a belly between her foals (felt she had a torn/stretched ligament) and she'd come into season a couple of times after coming to us. When she didnt' continue coming into season, we didn't worry as figured it was her normal winter time way... Not all of my mares' are stay in heat, even when bred, hussies...LOL. I had her at a freinds' house and she was working her - regularly and probably more than we would have had we even thought she was pregnant. I stopped in and chedked on her and was amazed out how fat she was! I asked her to back off her feed! Now I feel bad, as she did cut her back, she did lose some weight BUT then a call... YOU have a new baby, I'm looking at him while drinking my coffee... NO WAY! ETcEtc... Just weaned the "whoz yur daddy" colt and wow - what a difference in this mare. Her bag has dried up, most of the belly is gone and you'd never know that she's had 4 foals (including the one I just weaned)...

Then I have one maiden mare. I purchased her as a suckling, weaning her when taken away from her dam. She's 4 this year and never been bred, but since last year, she's developed/kept a little bit of a bag. She was leased out last summer for 2 months to keep another shetland owners' yearling filly company (same sex, same height & close in age, tho not the same) and to teach her some "pasture manners". She's not overweight, in fact, I'm thinking she needs her feed upped a bit or needs something added as she's just a little light to me...

So, I'd say that they are just different in their individuality!

DO TELL - Do you think she's in foal??? OOOO, another one to watch!


----------



## AnnaC

When was she in with the stallion Chanda - our 30" boys manage to cover our 38" mares!


----------



## Eagle

I agree with Diane, my older girl's udders usually go right down when not in foal.


----------



## chandab

paintponylvr said:


> I've found that mine vary.
> 
> Another mare - distantly related to the girl above - keeps a slightly distended or stretched bag - but it's "flat". Or hangs flat? Not sure how to describe it.
> 
> DO TELL - Do you think she's in foal??? OOOO, another one to watch!


I think I understand what you are saying about his mare, and this is probably how I'd describe Honey's udder, it "hangs flat". Its not full, but its not small and tight against her body. She's had health issues, not sure exactly what all despite the vet seeing her; the only thing I know for sure is she has laminitis issues and last year she had an E.Coli infection which I suspect we didn't fully get rid despite a rather long course of antibiotics (or its just back another thing to work on with her). She's thin, but bright, alert and has good appetite (she gets more than almost everyone else); her hooves don't bother her much, but her arthritis does.

The stallion was with the mares starting June 27, I think.

Here is a pic from April 2012 (I don't share many pics of HOney, as I'm not happy wiht her condition or the shape of her hooves, farrier was doing a good job bringing her around, but he abandoned us after our Oct 2012 appointment, so I've been on my own):


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> When was she in with the stallion Chanda - our 30" boys manage to cover our 38" mares!


My little 31" stallion just can't reach the tall mares. I know many who say theirs can, but not my little guy, and he gets so frustrated he gives up trying. [That's why I bought Baybe, she's just 32" tall, and it looks like he caught her.]


----------



## chandab

And this is why I don't foal before late April, if I can help it; this came in between about dark last night and 3-4PM today:













Dakota and jasper were pretty much snowed under, so they were moved to the calving barn this morning in the blizzard. Jasper was trapped in his shelter, with only about a 2' wide space to stand in, and Dakota had about an 8' square to stand in. They are curently sharing a stall in the calving barn, so only about 10x10', but at least they are out of the weather.


----------



## eagles ring farm

oh man Chanda...I hate the sight of snow anymore hope it at least melts soon wishing you some warmer weather to help with it


----------



## chandab

Wish it would melt soon, but as its only the first week of March and spring isn't officially hear til like Mother's Day (that's when my MIL, who runs a greenhouse, feels it is safe to plant outside), we have aways to go. [Actually, we'll probably have some warm days soon and start on that melting, but it won't be gone til April/May.]

It was warm enough the day before yesterday, that my barn was flooded and there was 2" standing water in the barn; today there is a 3' snowbank blocking the barn entrance. [my "barn" doesn't have a door, just a gate.]

I don't have a current picture, but Topper's pen looks about like this (the pic is from winter 2009, when we had lots of snow; same pen, just different resident and slightly different snow pack this year):


----------



## AnnaC

WOW! Chanda, that looks really bad!! Hope you and the little ones can stay safe, dry and warm. Take care!!

((((HUGS))))


----------



## chandab

Its mostly our yard; the buildings, trees, equipment, fences and etc trap the snow and cause it to drift horribly. If I were to take pics facing south into our pasture, you can see the swamp grass sticking out of the snow, so its probably only 6-8" deep. [This particular storm system did drop quite a bit of snow, I have a friend over in ND, and their schools were closed today. Roads were closed around the town my Mom lives in, about 30 miles East of here. We can't get down our driveway, so I have no idea what the county roads look like.]

I'd love a nice big barn with indoor arena, so I could have everyone under cover when its like this, but that's not in our budget (probably ever); not to mention we live in a coulee, so there isn't a big enough piece of flat ground for something like that, no matter how wonderful it might be.


----------



## paintponylvr

wow, chanda, I remember sno like that!! And the coulees, too.

I'm sure you're doing fine with that little b/w mare! Keep us posted on how/what she's doing.

As to height - when I wanted to breed larger mares to a smaller stallion, if we were handling them or even watching, the stallion often got mad and or discouraged. It was both funny and sad... I've built stocks where I can put the mare w/ the sides low enuf to accomodate the "boys" legs, put a gate on the back of the stocks and a ramp up to get the boy up to where he needed to be. Both of our stallions learned to cover larger mares this way (our 11.1 hh stallion routinely covered mares from 13.3 to 17 hh live cover using "his" ramp(s)). I never considered what you are mentioning as a problem - until I compared the height in " to the heights in hands that we dealt with, LOL.

I have had some surprises though. The latest one - she's 13.1(51") and he's gotta stand on tip toe to be barely 40" (at the withers). I had to put her in my stocks, and put two 6" tall ramps under him to get him "high enough" to where he could mount her properly - for the first two foals. The 2nd foal, she was out full time with him - and I didn't think anything of it. She barely spreads her legs to pee, even when in hard heat, she doesn't squat at all... BUT she turned up pregnant and we had a 3rd foal in 2012. We figured she must have laid down for him out there!!! She didn't get put back in THAT pasture again. Their foals are NICE, crossbred ponies with spectacular movement (god, wish I was small enough to ride them) but they haven't sold and I don't need any more right now, LOL.

IF you could transport the drivers who know how to drive in it, the equipment to deal with it - I'd take ALL of that snow in a heartbeat! But w/o knowledgeable drivers and proper equipment - NAH.... U can keep it. The sandhills of NC are not ready for that! I am so glad I can "hide" when it snows here! Not sure what will happen when I finally get a "real job", and will have to go in daily to keep it...


----------



## AnnaC

Regarding a lovely big barn, I know exactly what you mean LOL!! In fact, ANY barn would be great for me right now! With us having turned over our old stone barns to reconstruction for residential accommodation, this winter I have 'lost' the space for some 15 stables, and been left with just 3 in a draughty open sided old tin barn, and these have been in use for one of my boys and the two oldest mares. The rest of the chips have had to lump it and brave the elements. At least for the past week we have had just freezing temperatures but lovely sunny days, such a change from the pouring rain they have been suffering for most of this winter. Looks as though the rain may be back again this coming weekend, hopefully of a lighter more gentle type and only lasting a day or two - well I can dream cant I?

But I'm also dreaming (and hoping) that this coming summer we may be able to build a new barn ready for next winter as the old tin barn will also have to be taken down on completion of the building work. Keeping my fingers crossed! LOL!!


----------



## chandab

My little stallion didn't have much success trying hills, holes, ramps and whatever else I had to try, short of building him his own stocks and ramp, so I gave in and bought him a little girlfriend. Perhaps I'll try again with the taller mares, but I'm really liking what my Top Cat son is throwing, so will probably keep crossing him on the tall mares.

Even in MT, there are idiots that don't have a clue about driving in snow.

Will let you know how the b/w mare is as time goes by, but for now she's holding her own and is bright and alert. Even today's blizzard didn't really phase her, but then again, she was in her "stall" (open front shed, so still managed to get plenty of snow inside, but it blocks the worst of the wind). [Just hope we can get out and get to town, I'm running out of her feed fast.] Might need to get out her blanket and liner, but so far, she's not shivering or acting like she's cold.


----------



## chandab

Anna, I hope your construction is complete before next winter for you. I have another shelter in process, but we didn't get past digging post holes last fall, so I have a levelled area with post holes dug (and pallets laying over the holes, so no one falls in (again).


----------



## Eagle

Yes I sooooooooo understand where you are coming from




we are in the mountains here and get loads of snow, sometimes the French from the coast come up visiting and wow are they useless winter drivers



Then again I have snow tires and drive a "don't mess with me I have horses" jeep


----------



## chandab

Got out today and made it to town. Got feed (one of two I'm almost out of), dog food, groceries, and most important of all... Chocolate.



My brother in law picked up two bags of the other feed I'm almost out of, so I'm good for a couple weeks. Hopefully this storm system will move on and I can get to town in the next couple weeks and finish stocking up on feed.

And, its officially started... We have our first two calves. And, that's all I know right now as it was about dark when we got them into the barn.

The two geldings might get relocated again, as they are currently sharing a stall in the calving barn, and its going to be fully needed soon. [Not sure where I'll put them, everything is under a ton of snow.


----------



## Eagle

Congrats on the safe arrival of your first 2 calves



I hope the weather improves for you soon


----------



## chandab

It'll be awhile for any calf pics, they are currently in a dark barn staying warm. I need to get out and get my chores done, so I can move onto keeping an eye on the cows. Shayne went to a bull sale today, so I stayed home to hold down the fort and keep an eye on the girls.

Now that calving has started, I'm going to have to find another spot for Dakota and Jasper, til we have time to dig out their corral; I certainly don't want to move that much snow by hand. Hopefully, Shayne can use the snowblower on the main portion of the corral, so I'll only have to dig out Jasper's shelter and a bit around it. If we get a run on calves, I can put the boys in the "diet" corral, and put those girls out with everyone else for now. I don't know how people have the energy to hand dig out corrals for their hrses when they get a lot of snow, I just odn't have it in me to move that much snow.


----------



## AnnaC

Many congrats on the new babies - pics would be great when you have any 'free' time!!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> When I lived in New York, there was NO digging anyone out. Barn doors were left open, and they fended for themselves -- tramping out their own pathways!
> 
> I'm with you -- who in their right mind would move all that snow by hand?? Certainly NOT me!


I only dig out what I absolutley have to.

While not quite the same this year, I have this photo of Dakota's pen from 2009 (its now Topper's pen):




Dakota never did, but Topper took to climbing up on top of the snow drift, as you can see, there is not much fence above the snow (left side of pic past shelter, you can see the top of the railroad tie post sticking out of the snow) and he was on the verge of leaving, so I moved in some portable panels and made another fence on top of the snow. shayne asked me why I didn't just remove the snow along the fence.






Cause, moving 4 panels is a whole lot easier than moving nearly 600 cubic feet of snow.

And, here's the entrance to my mini paddock (also winter 2009):




I've since moved this gate 6' to the left (down the hill), and that helps the gate area a little bit.

There is now windbreak and a shelter on this pen, but here is the pen Jasper and Dakota share; pic taken while it was still Cheddar's residence (he got snowed out and had to be moved to the calving barn for a few days or longer.


[There is now windbreak along the top of this fenceline.]




My haystack didn't fair too well that winter either (hay is stacked elsewhere this year):




[And, there is also 24' of windbreak in line with the back of the shelter you can see. Windbreak is off the end of the shelter and coming towards where I'm taking the pic from.]


----------



## Eagle

I know all about the problems of snow, here in Italy it is normal winter life. Here are my paddocks in 2010 and last year




Luckily I didn't leave them out over night


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wow, I guess I didn't realize that Northern Italy got so much snow! Looks like you both have seen some snowy winters. Here in Southern Colorado, it's been a while since we've had a snow like that!


----------



## chandab

Wow, Renee, that's a lot of snow.

I got one more pic for you guys (well maybe two), from the first or second winter we were married, we were snowed in for 3 months. Our driveway was snowed shut the day after Christmas, and it was the last week of March before our driveway was open again. [We plowed a path out across our neighbors hay field for awhile, and my BIL's hay field for awhile.]

This is what we woke up to:




And looking at the shop from the barn, our driveway is on the right side of this pic under several feet of snow.




I lost some pics when my computer crashed of all that snow. My in-laws came down, my FIL had his little tractor with the snowblower on it, and all you could see above the snow was the exhaust pipe and my FILs cap (and probably the chute the snow comes out of).


----------



## chandab

Due to the snow, I had to move Jasper and Dakota from their snow filled paddock
down to the calving barn, as there was getting to be no place for them to be in
their pen. Then, calving started, so we need the calving barn for pairs. This
morning, after breakfast, I let Caddy and Dolly out of their little pen into the
bigger one with the other mares; then, I trimmed Jasper and Dakota's hooves, and
moved them into Caddy and Dolly's now empty pen. Boy, did that stir up the herd.
Finished up morning chores, ate lunch, went back out to check on everyone, and
little Monte was in with the mares; he must have gone over the half buried panel
at one end of the fence line. Trying to get him back where he belongs, Bonny and
Dolly got into the little boys pen. Couldn't get them to just go back through
the gate, so had to get a halter; got Dolly caught, but Bonny would have none of
it. She then tried to jump the short panel and got stuck mid jump, straddling
the panel; I helped her finish going over, she's fine although perhaps a bit
shook up. Moved a regular panel into the pen to "back-up" the half-buried panel.
Then, moved two more along the outer mesh fence line where only about 2' is
above the snow. Tana hates Jasper so she stands by the fence and squeals and
kicks and stomps. [Don't know why she can't ignore him and just walk away.]
Hopefully, no more snow will come, cause I have no place else to go with
horses.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Bless your heart. Sounds like you had a very busy day. I hope you were able to stay somewhat warm out in the snow.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Wow that was a tough time.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Bless your heart. Sounds like you had a very busy day. I hope you were able to stay somewhat warm out in the snow.


actually it wasn't terribly cold, but was very busy with naughty furkids.



sparklingjewelacres said:


> Wow that was a tough time.


They keep you hopping.


----------



## Eagle

So just another normal morning with the minis then




these little pests sure now how to escape, give them a low fence and 5 minutes on their own



off they go



I am glad you got them all sorted without anyone getting hurt


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wow, you guys must be pretty socked in! I hope your weather warms up soon! We are expecting a storm today but now I will refrain from complaining since we're only supposed to get an inch



the worst part is the 45mph winds coming with it...yuck!!!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Praying this melts soon for you -- although the mud will probably not be much nicer -- but will keep them where they belong, at least.


At least I can throw dirty bedding on the mud to help a bit, there isn't much I can do with an overabundance of snow.


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> So just another normal morning with the minis then
> 
> 
> 
> these little pests sure now how to escape, give them a low fence and 5 minutes on their own
> 
> 
> 
> off they go
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you got them all sorted without anyone getting hurt


Never had a problem with the smaller panels in summer, but at that time they are their full 39" tall, so taller than the minis. Right now, with all the snow, there is barely 2' sticking out of the snow, so just a small hop for some of these minis. although, I did find out that Bonny would not make much of a jumper; luckily, she didn't panic when she got stuck mid jump.


----------



## Eagle

chandab said:


> *there isn't much I can do with an overabundance of snow.*


Make snowmen


----------



## countrymini

Hope it all melts for you soon. Shame something that looks so beautiful can be such a pain! Time for some more photo of your furries, you haven't posted them for a least one page!


----------



## Eagle

well how about some snowminis too then


----------



## chandab

Sorry no pics yet, winter is back so I haven't taken my camera out. The temps dropped and we're getting more snow, not great weather for calving. Couple nights ago, Shayne called the house at 2am for me to bring bottles to the barn he had cold twins. Try as we might, we lost one, but the second is doing great and driving him mom insane. He called this morning at 6:30am for a bottle for a calf who's mother hadn't been identified yet, and he was tearing up the tack shed (where the calf warmer is, although, he wasn't in the warmer); groggily I got up fixed a bottle and took it to the barn; calf sucked it down in no time. [i haven't talked to shayne since, so I don't know if he's identified the mother yet.] I know we have more calves, as I found a mess in the kitchen; he had to mix some colostrum (I was feeding horses, so not in the house to mix it). Mother Nature could really be kinder to us all, right now. I know its March, but February was beautiful compared to what we are getting now.


----------



## Eagle

oh Gosh, I really do hope the weather improves for you and that you don't lose any more


----------



## eagles ring farm

Oh man I sure hope the cold leaves you soon -it must be super hard with calves being born

sending you warm weather prayers


----------



## chandab

Thank you. Just having myself a spring pity party, I'll get over it when the sun decides to shine and the temps rise. Unfortunately, there will be more calf losses, its inevitable and part of raising cattle. [i think the accepted average for losses is like 7% of calves, we are usually less than that, but some years are really hard.]


----------



## amystours

Omgoodness, Chanda!! I've never been outta the South, so sights like that amaze me!! We got 6 inches three years ago, amd it pretty much shut the state down!


----------



## chandab

TAkes alot more than 6" to shut anything (but our driveway) down in Montana. [i'm sure the howling wind has drifted our driveway shut, yet again; its 1/3-1/2 mile long wiht a hill, so plenty to block with snow.]


----------



## chandab

We stuffed the 17 calves into the barn aisle to warm up. The wind is screaming through here and blowing snow everywhere, can't walk across the yard for all the snow, its knee deep in many places. It looks like I might lose another fence line, hopefully I have enough panels left that aren't frozen down to block the low spots. Winter can end anytime now.


----------



## cassie

it must be going to end soon Chanda, its getting freezing here at the night time now... poor little baby moos! hope it warms up for you very soon!


----------



## chandab

Relatively speaking, we had a pretty mild winter, until March came. Although, what is that saying about March...

"In like a Lion, out like a lamb; and In like a lamb, out like a lion." Our first blizzard hit March 4, so I'd say that counts as in like a lion, I hope. But, the weatherman is predicting more crappy weather for the next week or so.


----------



## cassie

well stay warm and dry and I hope things clear up soon


----------



## chandab

Right now, I think I'd take the mud and slop that will follow all this snow, when we eventually warm up; almost anything would be better than what we have right now.


----------



## Eagle

That winter ends fast


----------



## paintponylvr

This year is starting to remind me of 1997 March/April - when we moved from Shelby, MT down to Parkton, NC - some 3,500 miles. WE packed out our household goods and moved ourselves - w/ a rented truck, a stock trailer, a 4x4 extended cab Mazda truck and a "custom" stock trailer built from a Ford Courier truck bed. 3 small children, 1 pony sized horse, 1 yrlg horse, 1 large pony and 3 shetland ponies, 1 medium sized, long haired dog (lived in her dog house in the back of the truck - all the way!).

******************************************

The weather had been great thru Feb, then a blizzard swept in and laid down more snow than we/they had had in years - in one drop... Lost the colt fromthe large pony mare (later decided was a good thing), Blizzard cleared up, melt and clear w/ no snow as we prepared to leave. No internet and no reliable TV, but all radio reports said "good to go"... so we pulled out.

When had a flat trailer tire on horsetrailer before Lewistown - pulled both rigs over and took care of it. Problems took time to fix (not the least of which we found it hard to deal w/ since horses NOT unloaded on highway...). Snowflakes showing up, tow truck stopped and gave us a hand and none of us had heard anything via radio or CB that this would be a "killer storm". When we finished up with the change, got back on the road 0 but tired, hungry and grumpy young children - so made the decision to spend first nite on the road in Lewistown at a new Super 8 - instead of going on to ND where we'd planned. Not long after we parked, while caring for ponies & horses - storm really roared in... I think it shut down 5 states - totally unheard of (? - at least for me since we'd recently spent YEARS overseas w/ active duty Army status). We spent the next 4 days in the same hotel room (thank goodness it was a new one and the room we had was much larger than normal - made for easier child care, LOL). Hotel manager freaked out about ponies being unloaded AND we didn't have reliable loaders, so they STAYED in the trailers the whole time. Not a bad thing - Snow 1/2 way up the side of the one trailer... They stayed warm after the drifts kept the wind out of the stock trailers. I did manage to clean the trailers (another freak out from Hotel manager - you'd never have known we were in a livestock state!). The hotel, at that time, retained power for which we were sincerely grateful!

When roads and parking lot (s) cleared, we left. But it was slow - all the way across the Dakotas and into MN. NIGHTMARISH. Storms took down miles & miles of power poles and somewhere in MN started seeing power and energy vehicles from "down south". Later, I would recognize some from the actual town/city/county we were headed towards!!!! Also, the "melt" hit and flooding started. There were police & other utility type (s) directing traffic thru the flooding - heart stopping to watch an 18 wheeler ahead of us floated off the main highway (but still on roadsystem as wider there). Somehow we made it thru - ahead of more road/highway closures. Can't remember all the details - fear, worry, stress kept adrenalin high - we were usually completely whipped every time we stopped for the nite. Had two other major problems with vehicles and ran low in hay in KY. COULDN"T FIND MORE - it was rough portioning it!

It's a trip both hubby and I still remember!!! A trip we'd mapped out to take no more than 7 days (that was when we were much younger and could travel further/longer in a stretch and had children that would sleep and didn't need constant diaper changes) took 15 and we arrived in NC numb and ..."stretched". We had a day to clean up as much as we could the vandalized home we'd returned to fix - then had to get him back to airport to go back to Saudi where he was now a civilian contractor. Would be almost 2 years before we saw him again - some of which I later found out that his compound was dealing with mortar fire and bombings (of course)...

That winter storm hit windchills of -70* (IF i remember right) and we arrived in NC to a heat wave of 100* + in mid-April. The vet we leased 5 acres of pasture from took one look at our panting ponies and located a local who helped us clip them all and got us up with a dog groomer that did the same for our dog. I went from layers of long underwear and outerwear to, for the first time in my life, wearing shorts (with boots!)... WEIRD.

Watching our cable Weather Channel and seeing the posts on various forums - have brought back a lot of memories!!! A lot not so good or fond, LOL.

**************************************************

Chandab - I'm sorry for stealing your thread. I REALLY wish you some warmup - I remember this time frame in 1997!!!! Not sure any years since then have been quite that bad...

Sorry to hear of the loss of your calves, I know sometimes livestock rearing is heart-rending. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## chandab

Wow, Paula, what a trip. Guess I shouldn't complain quite so much, at least I'm at home; but man this still sucks. I moved to CO from MT in 1997, I think we moved in May; and I moved back to MT in March 1999 and got stuck in Hardin in a Blizzard, luckily I have family friends there and they were able to take on me and the dog overnight and I was able to make the rest of the trip the next day. A week later, my horse transport also had nasty weather conditions, but they were able to make it eventually (took them 6 hours longer than they expected, the worst of their trip through Wyoming).


----------



## chandab

Thanks Diane. It looks beautiful out, but its only about 20 degrees. Shayne is busy clearing the yard, although my entrance area to my mini barn and corrals is totally filled in with snow.

Not a new picture, but Topper's shed looks worse today, then this picture shows the same shed 4 years ago (it was Dakota's house back then).


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow!


----------



## chandab

Ok, took a few pics today of the snow. Pics taken after Shayne plowed, so you can see just how deep it is.

Our driveway and the back of our calving barn (for reference, Shayne is 6'1"):







The yard and driveway north of the house (house is out of view to the right of the tree):




And, what you all want to see my corrals and barns:

The mare pen (that fence behind the mares is a 52" mesh fence, buried by too much snow):




The yearlings' pen:




The entrance to my corral and barn (building to right is my feed and tack building; building to left is the corner of my barn):




And, the cattle shed that I use for Che`, Baybe, Honey and Tilly:


----------



## countrymini

That is a LOT of snow. How does it normally melt away, do you get a bit of flooding or is it pretty slow? Your babies don't look too worried about it lol


----------



## chandab

Depends on the year and how much snow hubby has piled behind the barn (which is uphill from the barn). Everything is on a slope here, so while I do get mud, a lot of the run-off goes right through the corrals rather than having much standing water. As to how fast, that really depends on how fast we warm up; sometimes its really quick and sometimes its more gradual. That's the thing about MT, if you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes, it'll change.


----------



## chandab

Forgot one pic, yesterday.

A kitty pile up in the white barn:




If I remember correctly, its Spot in the back (she has a peachy spot on her head and back leg), Miss Gray (shorthaired gray), either Larry or Miss Kitty (black), fuzzy grey kitten, and the white-faced tabby (I dont really like him).


----------



## paintponylvr

It's pretty amazing!!! YEP, lots of snow! I'd love to come for a visit, but you'd not be able to come get me or me get all the way, hmmm?????

I DO remember what it was like to deal with it. You just did! My parents and I also hauled water as the well on their property didn't pan out. So they first put in a 1500 gallon cistern (a clean septic tank, LOL) and later put in a 2nd one that was "in-line" and put a pump house over the pump and it worked just like a well. EXCEPT - we had to go get the water to put into the tanks - 500 gallons at a time. Thankfully during that storm (april 97) - we'd had plenty stocked up and talking w/ mom and dad later - they were OK...

LOVE the "kitty pile"!! Sometimes, our animals here act like they have it rough and I just laugh! I tell them all on a regular basis that they don't know what "hard livin" is!

Please tell me u aren't shoveling out via hand held shovels? BLECK... bad for your back, woman!!!

Thinkin' warm thoughts and hot cocoa for you.


----------



## chandab

I only shovel small walk-thru gates, doorways and the small sidewalk at the house; Shayne does the yard, driveway and corrals with a tractor (snowblower on the tractor or the bucket, depending).


----------



## paintponylvr

chandab said:


> I only shovel small walk-thru gates, doorways and the small sidewalk at the house; Shayne does the yard, driveway and corrals with a tractor (snowblower on the tractor or the bucket, depending).


PHew! I know my parents did a lot of it by hand before they had a snow blower (I did it the one year, ick!). Then they also got blades or scoops on their ATVs - that's how they did their driveway and even kept the road that went thru their property open with it! Those ATVs got LOTS of work!


----------



## paintponylvr

I found a picture (gosh, the girls look so tiny!!!). This shows the ATV w/ a blade on the front & my oldest & youngest daughters - Skye is 12 1/2, Sierra is just short of 9). The "water hauler" is in the background & you can see the opening into the cistern (round cement w/ small white cap).


----------



## chandab

I don't think there is any way an ATV could have gotten our driveway cleared, glad we have a "real" tractor.


----------



## chandab

I know you asked for pics of the new calves, but its just not going to happen, yet, its just too cold out.

And, for those that asked to see the twins, unfortunately, we lost one and touch and go with the other one; they are just so little, they might have been a bit premature, even for twins.

Not this year, but here are a few calf pics from previous years; we raise commercial Red AngusX calves, so they all pretty much look the same from year to year, except the few with white markings.

These two are from 2006, so I probably haven't shared them before:


----------



## Eagle

I am sorry for your loss



and Yes Chanda we totally understand, you just stay safe.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We understand the reason for no new pictures. You just tempt us so -- that I forget for a minute the snow and what you're dealing with.
> 
> I'll take these pictures -- they just hit the spot!!! So cute!! We raised registered Black Angus for years, and I just so miss the little ones!! These little ones are perfect! I'll be hitting my sons up to buy a calf or two if I'm not careful!


They're a fair amount of work if you plan to bottle feed a bum, but since you had them in the past, you know that (probably just not in your recent memory as to how time consuming they can be).

Rats, I thought I took a pic of two calves the other day when I was taking snow pics, but the camera must have ate them.

Gotta go feed before I run out of time to get it done before dark.


----------



## paintponylvr

Other than a couple of times when I helped with rounding up and separating first year hiefers, I've never really been around cattle. Funny - there are quite a few around here... See them when you go out to drive/ride horses/ponies or go any direction into town. But I've never "worked" with any,





I certainly understand not taking pictures in that weather. On todays's news, they were talking about the storm hitting Colorado and coming east thru the mid-west and how it's breaking records and causing lots of surprises. Kinda ties in with what I said earlier about "your blizzard" being similar to the one before we left MT to come to NC...

I love those pics of the two calves. Thanks for sharing. When you guys calve out, are they in long open sheds or enclosed barns? Just curious - since I have no idea. The folks here just let thier cows calve out in the pastures. I think cows got better care when I was in CO and MT, LOL. The horses there were left out, but the cows brought up/in to give birth!!


----------



## chandab

We have them in a big paddock at calving time, then as they calve they go through the barn or at least a smaller paddock to pair up, then go out with a larger calved out group. In general, they are better off and healthier when outside; but if its really cold they go thourgh the barn long enough to dry off and pair up. They have windbreak and bedding outside, and it seems to keep them warm, once they are dry.

Speaking of which, I need to head out shortly to help feed and get the first large group of pairs moved to a larger paddock, they are almost overflowing their current pen.


----------



## chandab

My FIL saw the country snowplow this morning, so talked to him about doing our road. Shayne told his dad to only send the county plow to the top of our hill and he'll snowblow the rest (he's fixing hte blower, now), as the bottom is too deep for the county snowplow, not to mention it makes a mess of our road. Well, he came down the hill, and I think he went off the driveway (it has 3-4' deep ditches on each side), and that's why he's cock-eyed.

I'd say oops:


----------



## chandab

He's unstuck now, and gone, and we probably won't ever see him again after that. Shayne got the snowblower fixed, and moved the really deep snow, so we have an open road for the moment.


----------



## chandab

With the open road, I have plans to head to town tomorrow and get some groceries and other supplies, and have lunch with Mom, before we are snowed in again. And, hopefully, the road will be open next Monday, so I can go to my meeting, I missed February and March, so hate to miss another.


----------



## Eagle

Wow Chanda, those pics make me claustrophobic , how long is it since you went out?


----------



## chandab

The farrier was here on March 14th, I had been to town for feed (and a few groceries) the day before. Haven't been anywhere since. Normally, two weeks isn't a terribly big deal, but it seems that everytime our road is blocked, that is when we need something in town that we didn't need before or just ran out of.

I really need a haircut, but its going to have to wait til the weather (and roads) is a bit more predictable, as it takes at least a week to get an appointment (the gal I go to is very busy).

I need to pick up the feed I special ordered, but I'm not going to that town today, so hopefully I can pick it up Monday, if I can get to town for my meeting. I live in the middle of nowhere; 60 miles from the town we do most of our business in (it has all the stuff we need), 50 miles from the town I get half my feed in (and my chiropractor), and 37 miles from the last town, where I'm going today (shopping sucks, but my mom lives here, and they are close so I can get there and back quicker).


----------



## chandab

No pics, but I think Junior is going to be a pretty dark silver black when he sheds off. He's rubbed hair of his hinny, his little butt cheeks are missing winter woolies andthe hair underneath looks almost black; could just be the contrast with the light, almost blonde fuzzies.

Here's a refresher...

This is Junior:




Junior and his dam, Misty:




And, Topper (his sire):




Just for fun, this pic was taken just over a year ago, March 14, 2012; check it out, no snow in Topper's pen:




[Right now, his pen is flooded and still has a 4' tall, 5' wide snowbank along one fenceline. Oh, how times change.]


----------



## chandab

Thank you. I just love Topper, even when he's giving me attitude.

Our snow is slowly melting, but that is leaving lots of mud and slop to deal with. I've been taking uneaten hay and throwing it on the worst areas, but that means a huge mess to clean later when I'm cleaning corrals after it warms and dries.


----------



## amystours

Bless your heart!!! I can't imagine the mess you're having to deal with. We had some rain last night, enough to make everything sloppy, but when snow melts, it just doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Wow! He's pretty!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for sharing your gorgeous chips




I hope the weather starts to be kinder to you soon.


----------



## chandab

Its almost 50 above already today, and the wind is blowing, and... The water is flowing through the yard and making mud and slop everywhere. Supposed to get more snow this week sometime, but I hope it passes us by, I"ve had enough. The yard is all tore up from driving the tractor across it while its sloppy, and from removing snow when we needed to to get around.

Gotta go feed some soaked hay cubes and then help feed pairs.


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> I think I understand what you are saying about his mare, and this is probably how I'd describe Honey's udder, it "hangs flat". Its not full, but its not small and tight against her body. She's had health issues, not sure exactly what all despite the vet seeing her; the only thing I know for sure is she has laminitis issues and last year she had an E.Coli infection which I suspect we didn't fully get rid despite a rather long course of antibiotics (or its just back another thing to work on with her). She's thin, but bright, alert and has good appetite (she gets more than almost everyone else); her hooves don't bother her much, but her arthritis does.
> 
> The stallion was with the mares starting June 27, I think.
> 
> Here is a pic from April 2012 (I don't share many pics of HOney, as I'm not happy wiht her condition or the shape of her hooves, farrier was doing a good job bringing her around, but he abandoned us after our Oct 2012 appointment, so I've been on my own):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey - April 12, 2012.jpg


Just thought I'd share an update on Honey. When the vet was out last year, we discussed the possibility of Honey having Cushings based on her blood tests (not Cushing's specific, but other things being off); I didn't put her on meds last year, no good reason, but didn't really want to admit I could have two with Cushings and she doesn't have the classic Cushing's coat. Anyway, fast forward to more recently with the farrier abandoning us and so much more, I finally had a discussion with the vet about trying Cushing's Rx for Honey, now. Her scrip came last Thursday, started her on 1/2 dose 1x daily that night, increased to 1/2 dose 2x daily Monday, and today she is perkier and more mobile than she's been in months. Don't know if its the Rx or improved weather, but she's feeling a bit better. We'll go with this for awhile, and see if its for real or just wishful thinking. Just thought I'd share.

It'll be the end of this month, at least, before I have any mare stare to start. Baybe will be around 300 days the end of April.

Showy and Caddy were NOT interested in Topper last year the one cycle each I tried to cover them, so they shouldn't be pregnant. [Forgot to write down what days I tried to cover them, so don't have that information.] topper escaped 7-11, and I only wrote Tana and Misty down for that date. I need to keep better notes, so I know what's going on a year later, when I'm trying to remember stuff.

Nite, its getting late and I'm getting tired.


----------



## Eagle

That is wonderful to hear that Honey has perked up



she is a lucky girl to have you as her Mum.


----------



## chandab

Any quick way to go back through a thread and find specific information? I've tried a search, but when I put the mare's name in I find nothing, so I've been looking page by page, and its very time consuming since you can't jump to specific page numbers.

I'm trying to find if I posted when I tried to breed Caddy to Topper last year, she wasn't very receptive, but looks a bit pregnant, although she's not maiden, so could just be her normal non-pregnant shape now plus she's a bit of a chub.


----------



## chandab

Maybe putting Topper in instead of Caddy will result in better hits, I didn't find what I was looking for when I searched Caddy's by name. I wish you could jump to specific pages when going through pages, instead of only being able to go up or down 2-3 pages at a time.


----------



## chandab

Ok, putting Topper in the search box got me fewer hits, which helped some. I didn't write down exact dates, at least not on this thread, but found a post on July 22, 2012 where I was waiting to catch Caddy in heat; and then one on Aug 14, 2012, that states I was waiting for another cycle as the one I tried she liked to kick his teeth in. I don't think he was able to get the job done, but at least that narrows down the possibilities for that one maybe cover.


----------



## chandab

Awesome, thank you Diane, I'll have to try that.


----------



## chandab

Not doing as much this year as last year while waiting for foals, but I've completed 1 horse quilt, one horse quilt ready for quilting, completed a couple tablerunners.

This one is now finished, but I still don't have a pic of finished project:




This one needs to be quilted:




This is the tablerunner:




And, this might be the start of my next project, here's my test block:




Still deciding on a design and pattern, so far just have the fabric picked out; the two fabrics in this block plus 3 more from the same line.


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow they are all beautiful but I love the second blanket. You are so clever


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> Oh wow they are all beautiful but I love the second blanket. You are so clever


Thank you. The top is now done on the one you love, and its waiting to be quilted. I had a heavier weight fabric with a snaffle bit print on burgandy, that I used for the backing, I hope its not too heavy, but it was so cute and just the right size to back this quilt.


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow, if only you were closer.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pattern for this pretty one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /monthly_04_2013/post-2416-0-21024800-1366223004_thumb.jpg


Lots of work on this one. Still not exactly sure what I'm going to do, but the fabric is so cute and fun, I don't think I'll get bored while working with it.

Doubt it'll happen again, but my plaid lined up pretty good left to right on this one (not quite as good top to bottom). Need to do a sample of the other block I plan to make and see how it looks sewn and make sure the fabrics in my head work as well in reality.


----------



## chandab

And, the second test block is done:




And, both together:




How girlie and cute!


----------



## AnnaC

They are all amazing Chanda, you are so very talented. I'm still waiting to order my quilt, but our barn conversions are movng forward very slowly and I want to wait until all is finished here and I can move into my new little dwelling. Once I get organised and know my general colour schemes, I'll be contacting you - the two fantastic pillowcases that I had from you late last year have been carefully put away until I'm settled. Actually I was thinking that one of your quilts would look quite stunning as a wall hanging (like a tapistry (sp?) if you get me) against the old cottage type walls. What do you think?


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> They are all amazing Chanda, you are so very talented. I'm still waiting to order my quilt, but our barn conversions are movng forward very slowly and I want to wait until all is finished here and I can move into my new little dwelling. Once I get organised and know my general colour schemes, I'll be contacting you - the two fantastic pillowcases that I had from you late last year have been carefully put away until I'm settled. Actually I was thinking that one of your quilts would look quite stunning as a wall hanging (like a tapistry (sp?) if you get me) against the old cottage type walls. What do you think?


A lot of people hang quilts of all sizes, even make wallhangings specifically, so I'm sure it would look great. I've never made wallhangings specifically, nor have I ever attached the hanging sleeve that's recommended to any quilt I've made, but I'm sure something could be figured out.


----------



## chandab

Sorry no pic, but just calculated where Baybe might be in her pregnancy. I turned her out with the stallion on June 27 last year, so the absolute furthest along she could be is 297 days, today. She's starting to get picky about her feed. Her usual is an extruded feed mixed with a little bit of timothy pellets; just started adding some Triple Crown senior. She's decided she no longer wants the grass pellets nor is she thrilled with the extuded, but is quite happy about the TC senior, so will slowly increase that portion for her. [i talked with TC and since I have to special order, and it would be easier to order just one product... The TC nutritionist said that the senior would be good for seniors (Che`), babies (the yearling boys and new foals) and pregnant mares (Baybe); so one feed can cover a lot of my horses. I can even use a little for my metabolic horses as a taste tempter when they get picky. I'm going to try to talk the store manager into stocking the TC senior, but wanted to test run a couple bags first (he says its to expensive so won't stock, but how is anybody going to be even willing to try it, if they don't stock it).]


----------



## AnnaC

Hope your stockist agrees to keep it for you (and anyone else) as a Senior feed can work well for most horses.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Hope your stockist agrees to keep it for you (and anyone else) as a Senior feed can work well for most horses.


I do have access to two other senior feeds (both cheaper than TC senior), two different stores, but both of those feeds have sugar/starch levels over 20% total, which is way too high for my metabolic horses; the TC senior is around 13% (still a bit high, but for a taste tempter ok) and is higher protein than one of the readily available seniors (just better quality than the other), so better for babies and expecting mares. Here's hoping, otherwise, I'll just have to special order every month. Still taste testing, but then we'll see.


----------



## chandab

New pics today.

First up, Baybe:







She doesn't look as big now as she did back in January, but she's not as fuzzy either.

What do you think about Caddy? Fat? Pregnant? [she had one foal in 2009, and is typically a bit on the chubby side.]







And, the little fuzzy butts:







They're looking pretty raggedy, but still so cute.


----------



## chandab

Now don't rush Baybe, the furthest she can be is 299 days, and that is only if she took the day I turned her out with the stallion; besides we need some nice weather before baby comes.

Caddy sure didn't want to have anything to do with Topper last year, I think I tried twice on one cycle, and really didn't think he got the job done, so I didn't turn in a stallion report on him (at least I don't think I did for Caddy on topper's, just the two whoops when he got out in July). Guess time will tell, but I tried late July into August, so we should have a while to wait. Time will tell.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm just so fond of Baybe, I can't wait! But yes, tell her Auntie Diane wants her to go full term - -and NOT over (by much) !!


I'd like to wait for most of this snow to melt off, the worst of the mud to be gone, and perhaps a touch of green showing; all before her little one makes an appearance. I don't want much, do I?


----------



## cassie

haha no you don't want much at all...

you haven't even included what colour baby what sec, where you want which spots and what colour mane and tail should be lol... no you don't want much at all LOL





hehe aren't we all exactly the same though I know I am





Baybe is looking really good



and I hope Caddy is preggers, she is beyond gorgeous!

moo cow question... do your cows get 3 day sickness? I think its called Bovine flu...


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> haha no you don't want much at all...
> 
> you haven't even included what colour baby what sec, where you want which spots and what colour mane and tail should be lol... no you don't want much at all LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe aren't we all exactly the same though I know I am


If I could pick, I'd like a buckskin pinto filly. Che` is solid silver buckskin and Baybe is chestnut pinto (at least that is how she is registered, but she kind of looks brown).



> moo cow question... do your cows get 3 day sickness? I think its called Bovine flu...


I really don't know. I've not seen anything like that in our adult cows; but could miss it if they are out to summer pasture. I've only been around the cows for about 11 years, so certainly don't know much about what they could get.


----------



## chandab

Ok, so after posting about Caddy maybe being pregnant, it got me to thinking about whether or not I sent in an AMHR stallion report on Topper. He escaped one day last summer, timing should have been right in between foal heat and next heat for both Tana and Misty (Misty looks a little pregnant, moreso when she had more woolies than now). I tried hand breeding him to Caddy and Showy and neither were interested (they both tried to kick his teeth in); but from the looks of Caddy that two second moment of peace may have been all he needed.






So, I e-mailed AMHR to find out what paperwork and fees I would need to registers foals, should some come this summer; just a late stallion report and $25, and I can file it anytime, so no problem to wait to see if any foals even come of last summer's misadventures. The registrar that helped me was so nice, sent prompt e-mails and lots of good information.

[i know I sent in Che`s, but perhaps I should double check anyway, as long as she is answering questions.



]


----------



## Eagle

When is Baybe due?


----------



## Gone_Riding

AMHR has always been wonderful for my mother and I. They really are so helpful, and I'm glad they were for you too!


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> When is Baybe due?


Your guess is as good as mine... She was turned out with the Stallion on June 27, 2012; so the furthest she can be is just about 300 days (if she took the day she was turned out). And, I'm hoping she waits a little bit, so we can dry up a bit more. The barn she is in is mostly flooded or soggy, and there is still an iceberg blocking half the doorway.


----------



## Eagle

o.k



praying that Baybe does the right thing


----------



## chandab

Hubby tried to use the skidsteer on the iceberg, hoping for removal, but the best we got was reducing it to an thick ice sheet, it just wouldn't budge. He did move a bit of dirt on one side so hpoefully we can get the water moving out of the barn, instead of standing in the barn. Two started, one to go.

I did get a bit of manure and ice moved around in the boys paddock, and it did some more melting this afternoon. Its still icky in there, but they're moving back in tomorrow, its just getting too crowded in the girls pen for everyone now that its warming up, plus its tiring to haul enough water for that many horses. [There is a hydrant in the boys paddock, it also supplies the saddle horse pen and bull pasture, so easier to get them water if they are in their normal paddock.] Got the water trailer up and going today, drug out the big water tub, and hauled water for the mare pen. The little boys dump their water tub every chance they get. and, I lost my pink hammer that I keep in the barn; last time I saw it was last fall some time when we working on the landing for the barn or fixing fence (I'm not sure which), I havne't a clue where I left it.


----------



## chandab

Finished:


----------



## AnnaC

Oh another fantastic quilt Chanda, just brilliant!! I dont know how you find the time when you are having such a hard time outside!

Keeping my fingers crossed that Baybe is pregnant for you.


----------



## Eagle

oh wow, you are just way too clever


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Can't wait to see your foals!!! Your minis are all so cute! : D


----------



## chandab

Thank you for the quilt compliments, I really appreciate it. Quilt guild is next week (first week of May), and I'll be taking it along for show and tell.





The lousy weather is the only reason why I have time to quilt, who wants to be out in it more than they have to.








Jessie, thanks for the compliments on my minis, I appreciate. I hope all goes well with foaling this year. Baybe lost her foal last year to twisted cord, so here's hoping this year is uneventful.


----------



## chandab

"Spring" update!

Spring is trying to arrive, but I'm not holding my breath that its here to stay
quite yet. But, its here enough, that I finally was able to get back into my
barn (been snowed/iced/flooded out for 2 months), got it almost completely
cleaned out the other day, except a couple spots of ice and one very mucky stall
(the manure is gone, but its wet in there).
Fixing up the round corral as a temporary pen for the yearling boys, I have to
get them away from the mares; due to circumstance beyond my control they had to
winter next to the mares (no nursing, but right there beside them); I'm almost
there. Got the boys hooves trimmed this morning, what a chore (Junior stood
the best, but it was still a chore); weighed, also a chore, and dewormed; then,
moved them down to the round corral (will finish fixing it up this afternoon).
All the boys need work on their tying manners, but little Manny usually stands
the quietest. All lead decently, but Monte is usually the best about it (at
least in normal circumstances, none were very thrilled about stepping onto the
scale). Monte weighs in at 175, Junior at 210 and Manny at 145; I think the
scale is right, although, that means the mares are as heavy or a little heavier
than last August when they were all nursing, but they all look very good. More
due for trimming in the next few days. Weighed and dewormed 4 mares this
morning, will try to get to the rest this afternoon or maybe tomorrow.

Didn't get to grooming the little boys, but that's on the list. Junior looks like he has dreadlocks, and Manny and Monte are just fluffy, woolie. Will try to get some grooming done soon, so I can take some pics.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad the weather is finally starting to clear for you! It sounds as though you have had a few busy days what with the cleaning up, plus the weighing, trimming and worming! Cant wait to see the pictures of the boys - maybe some of the girls too please?

How did the quilt guild meeting go - I bet they loved your quilt.


----------



## Eagle

Thank goodness winter is over for you



I am looking forward to new pics but I understand that you are busy.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> How did the quilt guild meeting go - I bet they loved your quilt.


I was off a week, its this upcoming Monday (May 6), will try to remember to update you on that.

Will try for pics, fairly soon, but everyone is still woolie and scrubby looking at the moment. Getting closer to just giving up and clipping everyone that needs it to make it quicker.


----------



## chandab

No kidding. I'm exhausted after today and I have to do much of it again tomorrow, and the next and the next, and eventually I'll be back to normal daily routine. At least two mares to trim, more to weigh and deworm, more corrals to clean, need to dig out my hay feeder (its buried under hay, probably snow/ice, and manure - in winter the mares hardly step away from the feeder). I'm really hoping to learn to drive the skid steer, and do some of this with a machine, instead of all by hand.

I'm anxious to go to my meeting tomorrow, hope I don't forgot anything.


----------



## chandab

I won't say my quilt was a big hit, but it was well received. Lots of beautiful quilts were shown last night, so lots of ooh's and aah's to go around.

Sunday, I got 5 more horses weighed and dewormed. The best news... Jasper gained 35#, he's upto 360# now; he looked like death warmed over last August at 325#. Jasper is my Cushing's gelding, he's on Rx and I think I finally have the right diet for him; now to keep him here and keep him as healthy as he can be. Also trimmed two mares, they were a little past due, but not too bad. Still many more to go to catch up.

Yesterday morning, I clipped Che`; he's been so miserable and itchy, I decided since he has a stall and blankets we'd just get rid of it all. Unfortunately, my wide blades for my smaller clipper were pretty much dull (forgot to send them in for sharpening last spring), so I had to use the Clipmasters, which clip through dirty, winter hair like a hot knife through butter, but they are a bit big to use on his skinny little self. Got the worst of the hair off, leaving all sorts of dirt and clipper tracks; then, cleaned up his head with the regular blades on the small clipper, he even let me clean up his ears (don't clip the inside, just tidy them up). He now needs a bath when its warm enough, but he looks more comfortable. Can't wait for his pretty silver buckskin coloring to come back; he looks dirty grey right now.

Not much to report on Baybe, although, I'll have to adjust her diet a little bit, as she's leaving some of one of her feeds in her pan (will decrease that a little bit and increase the other to compensate).


----------



## chandab

Another off-topic post...

Meet, Annie:





As in, Little Orphan...
We had an older, leased, pregnant cow that got down and looking like she wasn't going to be getting back up. so hate to lose the cow and the calf, so we called the vet to see if there is anything we can do; turns out there is... I picked up a shot on Wednesday, and we scheduled a C-section for Friday. The cow was put down after the C-section, unfortunately she
was just too far gone to save; but the calf is doing very good a bit more than 24 hours later. She had a pint of colostrum supplement last night, two pints of it today, and has had her first pint of regular milk replacer; she readily sucked it all down and looked for more. She's still a bit wobbly, but gaining strength.


----------



## amystours

Awwww!! Lovely calf, but always hate losing Mama. Have played bottle feeding game with calves many times!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww she's very cute Chanda - a good save! And well done with your quilt too.


----------



## chandab

Gees, Diane, I'm barely up.



I'll be making a bottle shortly and heading out to check on her.


----------



## chandab

She was ready for her bottle, although, she doesn't hold still really well, so there is a lot of starting and stopping and the occasional falling down, but she jumps back up and looks for her bottle. Glad calves don't need as frequent of feedings as foals do...


----------



## ratzo155

I have fed bucket calves too. They can be fun! I hope she stays healthy for you.


----------



## chandab

Forgot my Baybe update. Not much to tell. No udder to speak of, but she does have edema in front of her udder. She's still a bit of a touch me not about some things, so not likely to get hooha shots with her (probably not safe to even lift her tail); but at least this year, she lets me touch her belly, some. Furthest she can be is 319 days, today; from turn-out with stallion.


----------



## AnnaC

On that date it sounds as though she's right on track and making steady, sensible progress.


----------



## chandab

Finally got my pastures partially set-up, so they started getting some grass yesterday and today; starting slow. Still have lots more spring catch-up to do, so not getting much grooming or anything else done. Have a couple more trims to do soon, then maybe a little break so I can do something fun.


----------



## chandab

Not much to update. Baybe is about the same, but she did enjoy a good belly scratching today. surprised me that she enjoyed it as much as she did, since she is still somewhat of a touch me not; perhaps if I continue with the belly scratches she'll realize that people aren't horrible when they touch you.






Annie had a temporary set-back. She scared the crap out of me the night before last; I went out to feed her and she was bloated and didn't want her bottle. Everything we read on the internet was very scary possibilities and we had none of the recommended supplies to even attempt anything, which was probably a good thing...  She was some what better in the morning, at her breakfast and lunch, but then was bloated at suppertime and didn't want her dinner. I think I finally figured it out, I think I just pushed her too fast on her meals; she wanted to eat, so I let her, and evidently she's not ready for bigger, less frequent meals; at least not quite yet. So, we'll continue with 4 smaller meals per day (milk replacer bag recommends two meals a day



We've never thought that to be a very good idea for the very young or small, but guess I forgot this time). She had two very small meals this morning, and then two moderate meals this afternoon/evening; and so far, so good. She's spunky and drooled up my knees. [i tried to give her some probiotic paste this morning, but there was more on me, than in her.]


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear that things are at last improving for you weather wise - it's about time! Poor little Annie, and yes, I have always thought that little and often is much better for youngsters, even with my adult dogs I have always fed them twice a day to try to prevent the possibility of them bloating due to gulping down one large feed. Hopefully she will now be fine with the smaller feeds until she's a bit older.





How about some updated pics of Baybe when you have a free moment?


----------



## Eagle

I am glad to hear that princess Baybe has discovered she can enjoy scratches





Well done for figuring out Annie's problem so fast, lets hope all goes well from now.


----------



## chandab

Busy day, doing anything but horse stuff. Got normal chores done, but nothing extra. Made an unplanned trip to town for parts, and while I was there got a boatload of groceries and still managed to forget a few things, but I got the parts so Shayne can keep seeding.

Will try to get Baybe pics soon. She looks less pregnant now that she has almost completely shed out. Not sure what to think, but since she was out with the stallion from the end of June til I brought Tilly home in late Oct or maybe it was November; there is a lot of leeway in her possible due date.

The only hairy beasts I have left are the babies, Tilly, and the Cushing's gelding; everyone else is either done or is about there. And, all look pretty darn good. Will try to remember to get a pic of Caddy, still undecided if she looks a tad fat or a tad pregnant. (if she's pregnant, Topper's really good, as he only got one momentary shot at her, the second try, she tried to kick his teeth in).


----------



## chandab

New pics of Baybe. Hard to get decent shots when you have Tilly help, but here you go.


----------



## Eagle

poor skinny girl



can we see Tilly too, pleaseeeeee


----------



## chandab

That's the problem, I don't know if she's fat or pregnant. She looked more pregnant back in Jan/Feb when she had winter hair sticking out all over the place.


----------



## chandab

OT - I have another calf to bottle feed, his momma died on pasture. Glad Annie will have a buddy, but bottle feeding two will get spendy; and keep me beyond busy for quite awhile. He was a bit hard to get on the bottle the first night (last night, I think), but being hungry helps them take it a bit easier. He's older, so hopefully will be able to go to fewer than 4 feeds a day soon, and save me a little work. Gotta pick up some creep feed next time I'm in town, so I can get them started on it soon.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So nice that Annie will have a friend!! Sorry it means more work for you, though.
> 
> Pictures when you have a chance, will be welcomed. And a new one of little Tilly too, please!


You're behind Diane, there are pics of Baybe in post 1341, so just a few before yours. Will try to get pics of Tilly, but she tends to crowd me when I get down to their level for pics.

I need to figure out how to move Annie's new friend over to the barn, it was easiest yesterday to just put him in the working corrals, which aren't at the calving barn, where Annie is.


----------



## chandab

Guess I misread. I'll see what I can do about other pics. Annie will probably look the same, a black calf; will try to get a pic of the new calf (he's red) and Tilly, well she's hard to photograph, as she walks up to me when get down to their level for pics (plus she's still very fuzzy, I need to clip her). Weather hasn't been overly cooperative for clipping; on the days I have time its way too windy to clip, and the nice days we are busy with cattle stuff or I need to run for parts, so there goes my day.


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for the updated pics of Baybe - she's looking great!!





Sorry you lost the cow - good luck with the new calf, bet Annie will enjoy having a companion.


----------



## chandab

Start with this (ok, so perhaps she had a little less hair this morning, this pic was from Feb):




Remove this:





Get this:







Oh, and she was the best behaved equine I think I've ever clipped. I'm pretty sure she's never been clipped before today.


----------



## chandab

I snatched her bald.








She was so good about the clipping, just amazing. Hope the little hooligans are a quarter as good as she was.


----------



## Eagle

OMG I just love her to bits, Can I have her pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee I want I want I want.


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> OMG I just love her to bits, Can I have her pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee I want I want I want.


Um, NO! but, you can visit any time you're in Montana. [so, I guess that means pics will have to do.



]


----------



## chandab

This is gonna take me a few days, but here's the first...

Pre-Clip:




Post Clip:










You'll just have to excuse the clipper marks, we were all getting tired, and dirty, wiggly, woolie boys don't clip easily. He did pretty good for his first clip ever. And, I'm very impressed with my new Wahl Arco SE cordless clippers; so far, they've clipped Tilly and Monte and a trim on Honey; and I think all on the first battery charge.


----------



## chandab

He looks like a mini Quarter Horse. And, a pretty well put together one at that.


----------



## Eagle

I think he looks like a Fjord with his two tone mane



He sure is cute, that's for sure


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo I love his colour - most attractive and unusual! As for that Tilly - she is just the cutest thing around, no wonder you dont want to part with her!


----------



## chandab

I can't wait for his natural color to come back so I can see just what shade of black dun he's going to be. Renee` the dun is what gives him the two-tone mane and I believe all Fjords are dun of sort.


----------



## chandab

And, here's little Manny; I think he's about 10.5 months, now.

Pre-Clip:




Post Clip:










He wasn't near as cooperative as Monte, but he's the youngest and was also the least handled of the three. I need to get working on handling these little monsters more.


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

I can't wait for his color to come back in, so I can try to see if he's silver buckskin or smokey silver black. Will probably eventually color test him, but its not in the budget right now.


----------



## chandab

Forgot to post this pic earlier.

Who knew you could haul two 16' mesh panels in the back of a short box pick-up. I've moved them around home, but that usually just involves dragging them by the hitch ball. I drove 17 miles home from the CoOp this morning with two panels in my pick-up.


----------



## chandab

While I'm waiting on this year's foals, HELP!

I know its my fault, but now I need suggestions on how to proceed. My three
little yearling boys are currently knot heads from lack of training and they are
quite bonded from being together essentially from birth. Any tips on helping
them to be easier to catch would be great, currently they act like I'm going to
kill them or something when its time to catch them. Monte is the best at
leading once caught. Junior is so-so and Manny has no manners (he's the
youngest, so ended up with the least amount of work before winter set in).
Tonight, with a storm rolling in, Shayne helped me bring them into the mini barn
(not connected up with their current corral situation). All three were little
boogers. Manny got away from Shayne, but that was Shayne's fault for trying to
hold on to the lead at the clip, it came undone with Manny's actions and
Shayne's impatience (No I didn't tell Shayne it was his fault, as I don't need
to start something, but I did try to tell him to not hold so tight/close, he
didn't listen). It would be inconvenient but if having them in separate
corrals/locations would hasten their training, I can move one down to the
calving barn, but not sure how/where I could move another. I'm sure gelding 2,
if not all 3, would also help immensely; just trying to get their vaccinations
in first, so they are set with tetanus and such. I did bring Monte and Manny
from their corral to the mini barn for the clipping, and both were ok for it;
Monte was better than Manny. Hopefully, I can start working with them on a
regular basis now that the weather has settled down, but if I want to sell them,
they need to be much better behaved and know something. If I could get my new
barn built, that would help too, then they might learn a little from watching
the two older geldings; and I could possibly turn the three little boys out with
the older boys to learn some manners. My last mini foal was an only, so plenty
of time to teach one manners. Previous foals were a full-size colt and filly
just a few days apart in age, I don't recall them being so difficult, but its
been awhile.


----------



## chandab

And, Junior; who didn't need as much clipping as the other two.

Pre-clip:




Post Clip:


----------



## LittleRibbie

Both cute as can be! I especially like junior. They both look to be perfect weight...wish I could get mine all looking that good!! Love the dapples on Junior too!


----------



## chandab

Yes both geldings are pretty easy to catch, both have their moments like all horses can, but usually good. Although, Jasper has Cushings so is on a special diet, so 24/7 turn-out together might not work with him, but I think I can figure something out. Just need to get a few things rearranged, and then I might be able to do something.


----------



## chandab

I don't think Topper thinks to highly of being a babysitter to his three boys... We've had over 5" of rain in the last week: started with like 3/4" (no problem); then 2.5", moved yearling to the calving barn (not an easy feat - plus we've had so much moisture that the barn floor is soggy under the old bedding), cleared off, so moved them back; and today its pouring again, over an inch in just an hour or so and a cool/cold breeze to boot. So, in the pouring rain, I rearranged Topper's shelter: knocked the "door" off the one side of the shelter (its an old, rotting piece of wafer board), put an oversize stock-rack panel across the inside of the shelter and a regular panel outside to divide the pen. Then, caught the babies in the down pouring rain, and "led" them to the shelter pen, The were pretty easy to catch, but the leading not so much. Gave them their hay in the shelter and gave Topper a handful of their hay. I'll have to check on them, later; but I really don't want to go out in the rain anytime soon.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Shucks, you are not having any luck this year with the weather. I hope it picks up soon for you


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Renee. I hope so too. I've had it with our screwy weather. It would be more tolerable, if my new barn had gotten built on time. We, mostly me, are doing it ourselves, but Shayne hasn't had time to help me set the posts, so it ends up square when finished, so it hasn't been started, except to dig the post holes last fall (which half partially filled in over the winter).


----------



## AnnaC

Poor you with all that bad weather you are suffering from - it really doesn't help with any training plans does it? I know you want them to learn to be a bit better behaved, but you must be doing some good work with them for them to be happy being tied up and to be clipped, so dont get too despondent! Always having a small feed available for when you bring them in can make catching them a peice of cake as most horses are ruled by their tummies. LOL!! But I would wait for the weather to improve (!!) and then just try to spend a short amount of time daily with each one individually for a start. And no, I wouldn't bother to separate them - unless you can give them stalls right next to each other - separating them at this stage will probably lead to all sorts of freakish behaviour and generally make things more difficult for you. When are you hoping to sell them? I would just do enough to get them easy to catch, lead, and stand for grooming and foot attention - a lot of new owners like to do their 'training' themselves, using their own methods.


----------



## chandab

They are supposed to be for sale, but my selling skills are sadly lacking. I have advertised them, with minimal response. I'm so far out in the middle of nowhere, its hard for me to properly market them. I don't show, so that doesn't help; but the closest shows for minis are 5-6 hours away, maybe further (plus I don't like showing).

This crappy weather has actually helped in the training department... You'd be amazed at how quickly you can catch 3 yearlings in the pouring down rain, after the first time you take them to dry shelter (their temporary pen has no shelter, that barn is still needing to be built), the next 2 times are much easier (they've already "learned" that if its raining, she's taking us to someplace dry). And, this morning, taking them back to their pen was almost a piece of cake.


----------



## chandab

Nothing new here, just more rain. Baybe is very crabby, but no other changes to speak of. she's loving her time on grass, so much so that she's less interested in her hard feed, so I adjusted her feed a bit (she's a bit of a chunk, so reduced the amount and added a little vit/min supplement). Finally about done with cow stuff for now, so I can get back to horse stuff. Got the mini barn cleaned, and part of the other barn cleaned today; need to tackle the corrals soon, but its still too wet to haul it out (the ground is too mushy, it'll swallow the skid steer). The girls are getting 1-3 hours of grazing time daily, a couple might get pulled from any grass, they are already too chunky, but since I'm short on hay right now, we might just have to suck it up for now and wait til the new hay crop is in first.

Guess that's all for tonight.


----------



## paintponylvr

That's a great trick for teaching them to lead, Chanda.

One time I had 3 short yearling fillies that were being "buttheads" about leading. They'd led ok as foals, so I knew they should have had the basics but... they hadn't had enough work or something. I remembered an old "cowboy" trick and utilized it during a week when it was warm but not extreme weather for NC. The result - by the 2nd day they were all leading better and by the 3rd they were meeting me at the gate to be caught...

Now before anyone gets upset - I leased the pasture area our ponies were on from my equine vet. I DID speak to the vet and one of the techs before I went ahead and did this. I verified how to check for dehydration and had my thermometer handy. And my "barn" as well as the area I led them across to get to the water tank were all visible from the clinic - at least the secretary could see me every time I was out there between 8 am & 5 pm... After the 1st day, I also made a late evening run - around 10 pm and made it back home before midnight.

But - the 3 were put in a temporary pen with hay under the tobacco barns attached shed roof shelter. They had no water or mineral salt. 4x a day, I went out and caught them one at a time - leading them to the water tank and the salt block. It wasn't terribly far but it was far enough. The old cowboy saying came to life the first time, of course. "You can lead them to water, but you can't make them drink". After much sweaty struggle, none of the 3 was interested in drinking the 1st time, the 1st day. I didn't offer them the chance to hit the min block. They did have some moisture separate from the water tank as they were fed 2x daily - wet/somewhat soupy. The 2nd time in the day - 1 filly drank - not a lot, but a couple of swigs. The other two - did not. The 3rd time - the 2nd filly drank some and all were slightly easier to lead out the pen gate and get to the tank (thru the BIG pasture gate). I know that my 3 daughters helped with getting them thru the gates and sorta helped with leading - by being "tail-ers"... I don't remember when I started offering to stand while they licked at the salt block - other than not on the 1st day - it isn't in my notes. I had made arrangements that during the last time I went out each evening - a sitter sat with our 3 daughters (already in bed) and I went out in the dark, aiming the truck headlites over the area where I was leading the ponies (also was mostly out of town, so stars worked well for light). My hubby was overseas at the time. Our leased pasture was 8 miles away, so I didn't always go home between waterings - during the day. This was during the summer vacation, so the girls were out of school. The girls loved it - we would go to the pool at the golf club (was where they got their YMCA swimming lessons - 1/2 way between the house and the "barn") before lunch and then they'd get snacks before we went back out to water the fillies and then go home for several hours.

The 4th day - our predicted moderate weather broke and it got almost unbearably hot. I utilized that! By the end of the 5th day - all three were standing quietly while being hosed off!! It was awesome and it worked. By the end of the 7th day - the 3rd watering, they were all 3 turned loose back in the pasture with the other ponies and horses - with easy access to the same water tank and salt blocks. They remained easy to catch and I've often wondered about utilizing that trick in my current situation.

It's a little tougher to do now - neighbors would probably "freak" if they knew I didn't have water out for each individual beastie! BUT I have utilized it sorta - they have to be caught in order to eat... Currently I'm feeding the Jr mare paddock (my round pen pasture) in the round pen. That way, if someone decides they don't have to be caught (& I routinely have 2 that you'd never know were well trained to catch and lead - have been off the property and one was with a trainer for 7 months and shown and did OK), I close the gate after the rest are tied at their buckets and they eat while the "nope u ain't catchin me today" fillies are outside and trying to reach in and get feed. Since it still happens regularly, it isn't as effective as the watering trick... I've also done that with the mares in the barn - can now put one of those 16 ft stock panels across the open door area and lock out the "u can't catch me today" mare. Even my 2 "wild" mares have become easier to catch (still can't catch the one out in the open separate from feeding time tho).

Boy, I can't ever seem to do short posts, can I???


----------



## chandab

This week is supposed to be on and off rainy all week, but I'm managing to get the mares out to their 1-3 hours of grazing daily, so far. The yearlings are now mostly just getting wet, as its just been light drizzles rather than downpours like when this weather started. Need to get back to working with them, regardless of weather and such, but its not getting done right now.


----------



## paintponylvr

Andrea dropped 5" of rain here in just a couple of hours - it was terrible. We've had water flow across our property before but not like that!

MT mud is different than the NC mud! I remember it and don't envy you at all, Chanda...

Dianne - I chose to use that method to get them leading easier! I could have put water tanks in their pen or for that matter left them in the pasture. In fact, most horse folks would definitely prefer that. I wasn't able to skip going out, that was for sure! But the results worked and fast - as it should since they were each getting "worked" 4x a day... I also had plenty of help from the three girls the first 3 times of the day, so it wasn't bad. And having a sitter and going out by myself at night - hmm, I remember really enjoying those times. LOL.







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Chanda, I sure hope the weather changes for you. We had a Tropical Storm while I was on vacation, and got 7 inches of rain in 2 1/2 days. Grass in my yard is 2 feet high -- but of course, none in the pasture just VERY tall weeds!
> 
> Sure hope it lets up for you -- especially after that horrid winter you had. Nothing more frustrating than mud everywhere. I don't get mud here, just mushy sand and puddles. But in NY, I remember hating spring and the mud if brought.
> 
> Paula, that's some story! Sure put a lot of burden on you having to go out and water each horse several times a day! WOW.


----------



## AnnaC

Hoping the rain lets up for you very soon Chanda - we have just had approx 10 days of glorious warmth and sun here in the uk, but the rain has returned and looks to stay for some time yet! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Hoping the rain lets up for you very soon Chanda - we have just had approx 10 days of glorious warmth and sun here in the uk, but the rain has returned and looks to stay for some time yet! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


Its trying to cooperate, but still a few more days of rain predicted. I got the girls out to their pasture (have to lead them out, as its not connected to their dry lot), the babies out to pasture, the geldings out to pasture, and started more clean up around the barn (far behind on usual spring work) when it started to sprinkle, not much, but enough that you don't want to be out in it.


----------



## Eagle

Our summer has hit hard and fast and we are melting here. Isn't it amazing how we can all chat daily about our chores even though we are all miles away. I hope to move up to the mountain house soon now the kids are home, the climate is so much better there even though it really isn't that far away. I can see the mountain from our house and it only takes 5 mins to get there. The only bad thing is I have no phone or internet so it means I will be MIA for a while


----------



## chandab

Finally, a start on the new barn. Shayne helped me, I mean I helped Shayne, set posts today. So the really hard part is done, and I can get to work on the walls. I have most of my supplies, but evidently when one of us picked up some 2x6s last year, we were given 10' boards instead of 12' boards, so I'm short two 12' boards (I can piece the 10 footers to make one row, but we planned on two). We made a slight change, so one less post to set; and I'll need to get slightly bigger boards for the rafters. Good start, can't wait to get to the rest of it. Will need Shayne's help again, when its time to top off the posts; I don't do that type of power tool.

That's all for now, gotta go serve supper.


----------



## LittleRibbie

A new barn? how exciting. A lot of work but fun work too!! Don't forget barn building pictures!!


----------



## chandab

Well, technically, I guess its a shed/shelter, as its open-front and not terribly big (12x16'), but it will come in so handy for the boys. ALL THE BOYS! [Can't seem to sell those darn yearling hooligans, but I'm advertising.]

I'll try to get a few building pics, may even get some of just the posts in, if I can remember the camera, tomorrow.


----------



## chandab

Here are a couple pictures of the new shelter in process...

This is what Shayne left me to work with:




The horizontal boards around the bottom were what Shayne used to square up the posts while setting them, so hopefully the barn will be plumb and square and turn out right. They have to come off.

And, here's what I got done this afternoon before running out of pole barn spikes:




I was 3 nails short for my last board I put up, will need to get more hopefully Tuesday, if my feed order is in.


----------



## LittleRibbie

That's going to be great when finished...good for you...those clouds in 1st pic look a little scarey...be careful out there


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> LOTS of work!! Don't wear yourself out.... stay healthy!


Running out of nails slows you down, and keeps you from overdoing it.








LittleRibbie said:


> That's going to be great when finished...good for you...those clouds in 1st pic look a little scarey...be careful out there


Thank you. and, the clouds produced nothing today; no rain, no thunder, no lightening, nothing at all but overcast skies.


----------



## AnnaC

Looks as though it will be a very useful space once it is finished Chanda - keep the pics coming as it progresses please.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Looks as though it will be a very useful space once it is finished Chanda - keep the pics coming as it progresses please.


It looks so much bigger in the pics than it actually is; but it'll give me a couple 8x8' stalls and a small space to stash some small squares of hay (I always run out in the spring before the new crop is in, so I hope to stash enough in a couple places to save for that late spring crunch between old hay and new crop).


----------



## Eagle

Wow, you are a busy bee, I am sure the boys will love their new digs



I wish I was that clever!


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Finally, a start on the new barn. Shayne helped me, I mean I helped Shayne, set posts today. So the really hard part is done, and I can get to work on the walls. I have most of my supplies, but evidently when one of us picked up some 2x6s last year, we were given 10' boards instead of 12' boards, so I'm short two 12' boards (I can piece the 10 footers to make one row, but we planned on two). We made a slight change, so one less post to set; and I'll need to get slightly bigger boards for the rafters. Good start, can't wait to get to the rest of it. Will need Shayne's help again, when its time to top off the posts; I don't do that type of power tool.
> 
> That's all for now, gotta go serve supper.


OMG! It happened again, I got home with a 10' board.



I went to town today, ordered my lumber (about 11 pieces), including two 12' replacements for last year's mistake. watched them load, swear it was the 12' slot he pulled from; only 3 boards left, 2 were twisted, so he said he'd give me a 16' at the same price and pulled from the next slot. Proceeded to load 14' and 16' lumber, didn't notice anything



Drove an hour and 65 miles home and noticed at my inlaws that two board were much shorter than the others; yep a 10' board and a 12' board in the pick-up, not a 12' and a 16'.



got home too late tonight to call and fix it; but will call in the morning and have them credit Shayne's account the difference (I paid today). And, I won't be driving back to get the right board, I'll just make do with what I have and splice the short board.


----------



## chandab

Called this morning. He's like well just bring it back and we'll exchange... Um no, I'm 65 miles out, lets just credit hubby's account, so ok. And, that part is all fixed up. I'll just splice the board and we'll make it work. Can't totally blame them, when I stood, watch them pull and load and still had it wrong.

Equine dentist is coming this morning, so better get my morning chores done before she gets here.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Whenever I see a lady building, I think GO GIRL POWER! Lol. My friend(she's my boss too) and I have built her place with little to no help and we are proud of our accomplishments. I bet your barn will be perfect when finished, keep up the good work!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Chandra I so feel your pain. I don't think we have ever started a project and gone to Home Depot or Lowes only to find out box is mislabeled or the man told us just what we needed and low and behold it wasn't enough. Every blasted time something goes wrong..size? part? something!! Back to store and by the time you get back you don't even feel like working on it. but for you...such a long trip and all, sure would make you unhappy to say the least....especially when you know a little bit of it was your own fault...what a bummer. I still think you rock even attempting this project..I hope your horses appreciate it!!


----------



## chandab

Aw, thanks Heidi, you're too sweet.

Blazingstar, I bet you two have built great things together.

Equine Dentist just left, I just love her and the care she gives my critters. Only 5 out of 12 needed floats today (well, two preggos were skipped to not stress them, they are both chubby, so not hurting).


----------



## chandab

Equine dentist and I really feel Caddy is pregnant, I'm guessing she is around 300 days or so, will have to check. She wasn't too receptive to Topper last summer, and only gave him a few seconds to get the job done before trying to kick his teeth in, but she seems to have a bit of a bag, and her shape says pregnant, rather than just fat. I can't remember exactly, but she would have been bred sometime between July 14 and Aug 14, hand breeding, but since she wasn't overly receptive, I didn't write it down, nor did I send in a report.


----------



## AnnaC

It only takes one covering at the right time!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Caddy - she's such a lovely mare.


----------



## chandab

I'll try to get pics of her, but don't know when, I'm so bad about these things, especially lately. She has a tummy with "sunk-in" flanks for lack of better description. I don't know if I can pick it up on camera, but will try fairly soon.

I know it only takes once, at the right time; but that once was pretty darn quick, so hard to believe it could actually happen.

A cute little buckskin filly would sure be nice.


----------



## chandab

Got an inquiry on the colts this morning. Just a brief phone call, just prices and heights mostly (and color); she said she had to talk to somebody (she said "him", so perhaps hubby or something). Every time I get an inquiry, I get cold feet, and think I don't want to sell them; but I know I need to, I can't keep them all, or I'd be over run with little horses. I'll cross my fingers and hope something good comes from it. [she is from in-state, but still several hours from here. I didn't know the town, but hubby does, so have an idea of location (well, just looked on map and hubby was a few hundred miles off with location, so even further away).] Probably won't pan out with the distance, but we'll see.


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo good luck - lets hope she gets back to you and, above all, offers the perfect home!


----------



## chandab

She sounded like they were looking for a stallion prospect, so we'll see how it goes. I'll try not to get too nervous/worked-up over the call; and by the same token not be disappointed when they don't call again.


----------



## Wings

Chanda they are growing more and more gorgeous





I think we went to the same school of selling horses, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your latest enquiry works out!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Chanda they are growing more and more gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we went to the same school of selling horses, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your latest enquiry works out!


Thank you. And, I'm glad someone else graduated from the same school.


----------



## Eagle

I always cried when I sold my babies but remember that we only have our horses because someone else was kind enough to sell us their baby.


----------



## chandab

I'd sure like to make someone happy and the colt get a good home, so here's hoping. I think Manny would probably be the best stallion prospect; he'll be the smallest of the three. All have nice conformation and good color, so thinking smallest of the bunch might be more marketable as a stallion.


----------



## chandab

A little more barn progress, but some of my rafters up, two more need to go up plus the purlins. When he gets a chance, hopefully soon, Shayne will cut the tops off the extra tall posts for me; I can't go much further til he does.




And, some cute barn kittens. Cinnamon, our tabby calico, had 4 kittens this spring; two tortis and two white with points (one grey one red).


----------



## paintponylvr

CUTE kittens!!!!

Can I ask? Are purlins the same as stringers? The smaller boards that go across the rafters?


----------



## chandab

paintponylvr said:


> Can I ask? Are purlins the same as stringers? The smaller boards that go across the rafters?


I would say yes. I'll be adding purlins across the top of the rafters to nail the tin to (around 3' apart, I think), when I get that far.


----------



## paintponylvr

Ah, ok! Yep, sounds like two different names for the same thing.

Hmmm... I learned "stringers" from my step-dad when I was building sheds and barns with him in MT, but he was from the mid-west, so I'm guessing that's where the different terms came from... dunno.

Just googled the two terms and yours is described in the way it should be and mine means the support boards (the up/down ones supporting the platform of each stair)for staircases. Interesting. I guess I needed to learn something else new this weekend!


----------



## Eagle

Ahhh cute kitties



the barn is coming along nicely, you are doing a great job.


----------



## Evelynk2000

I just fell in love! The white kitten with red points is lovely!


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> Ahhh cute kitties
> 
> 
> 
> the barn is coming along nicely, you are doing a great job.


Thank you.


----------



## chandab

Evelynk2000 said:


> I just fell in love! The white kitten with red points is lovely!


Wish you were closer, you could have him (at least I think its a him). We have too many barn kitties, and while several are fixed, this momma just came to us this winter (she was left behind, when someone moved); can't wait for the next free or low-cost spay-neuter clinic to be in the area.



paintponylvr said:


> Ah, ok! Yep, sounds like two different names for the same thing.
> 
> Hmmm... I learned "stringers" from my step-dad when I was building sheds and barns with him in MT, but he was from the mid-west, so I'm guessing that's where the different terms came from... dunno.
> 
> Just googled the two terms and yours is described in the way it should be and mine means the support boards (the up/down ones supporting the platform of each stair)for staircases. Interesting. I guess I needed to learn something else new this weekend!


Yes, I guess I have heard stringers for stair supports.


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

I'm anxious to get done with my barn, but need Shayne's help on a couple things, so not sure how much more I can do before he absolutely has to help before I can go on. Still need to buy the tin for the roof, the scary expensive part of the project; although, lumber is pretty pricey these days too. [Luckily, my plywood came from an auction, and was only $10/sheet, instead of $30-40 at the lumber yard.


----------



## chandab

Why are you taking down your barn? Gosh we'd do anything for another barn, especially for calving (if we could find a level dry spot for one).


----------



## chandab

Are the stalls sized for big or small horses? Have you considered renting it out to someone, even for storage, if there are open areas inside (although, the insurance could suck to try to rent it out).


----------



## chandab

Would love to have that barn, although I don't think there is a flat spot big enough on the place for something that size (and if its not a shop or cattle related, it doesn't get priority).


----------



## Wings

Love the kitties, the one with the orange "blaze" is adorable!!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Love the kitties, the one with the orange "blaze" is adorable!!


Thank you. Looks wise, that one might be my favorite too; not sure which one has the best personality, yet. They are all just too cute.


----------



## chandab

Pregnant mares and stallions?

Not every day, but I do turn Che` out on pasture with the Honey, Baybe and Tilly a couple times a week so he can stretch his legs and get a little grass and sunshine. Today, was a turn-out day for Che`, I got busy picking poop, turned around and Che` was mounting Baybe and she was allowing it, so... End of pregnancy hormones run amok or was I mistaken with her pregnancy, despite her attitude and shape?


----------



## AnnaC

It could be the hormones - it does happen as you well know. Sorry cant remember, but how far is she supposed to be from her foaling date - might it be that time will tell you as she gets closer?


----------



## chandab

She was pasture bred from June 27 til I brought Tilly home last November, so your guess is as good as mine, but looking at her we are thinking later this month.

I inquired with another friend, and she said she had a mare that would accept a stallion right up til foaling, but to keep his germy ****** away from her.



[Not sure if the word she used is PC enough for this group (its starts with a P and ends with an R and there is also an ECKE in the word.



]


----------



## chandab

If she ever foals, I'll let you know.


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sounds like she's one of our "hussy" mares!! LOL


Yup! Rivain let's herself get mounted... and does her own mounting when pregnant! She's a very hormonal mare... and a complete tart


----------



## chandab

Despite being a touch-me-not, its hard to get a good pic of Baybe, as she wants/needs to know what's going on. But, here she is today:





No real udder development, but quite a bit of edema.

And miss your guess is as good as mine, Caddy:



Still not sure if she's pregnant or just fat; she has a belly and a bit chubby all over, but sort of sunken in along her flanks.

And a cute shot of baby butts:


----------



## chandab

Diane, I was talking with another friend, and she feels Caddy is just fat, but she doesn't feel certain about it. If she's pregnant, that'll be some job that Topper got done with his tiny window of opportunity before she started kicking him, but we'll give it a bit more time, then put her on a diet. [As soon as I have some new hay, she'll come off pasture; everyone has been getting some grazing time to help stretch my limited hay supply.]


----------



## AnnaC

Baybe certainly looks preggers in that first picture - as for Caddy, well, as you say, it is anyone's guess - when should she be due?

Love those cute little butts.


----------



## chandab

Since I didn't think Topper actually caught Caddy, I didn't write down the couple days I actually tried to breed her, but know it was between July 14 and Aug 14 of last summer (I had posted to this thread that I was going to breed her, then at some point after it wasn't successful), so that puts her close to 300 days or over.


----------



## chandab

I think we are leaning towards just fat, but now that the girls are pastured behind the barn, Topper can talk to them and we'll see who comes in and when. Like, Tana today, so Topper got some today and was a very happy boy; will continue til she goes out. I'll just keep an eye on who's coming in and the next couple mares that come in will be bred to Topper, except Dolly and Misty. [i think Dolly is too small for Topper, and I don't know if I want to breed Misty again.]


----------



## chandab

Quite happy, but he also gets frustrated (at least I think that's why) and will kick at the mares. He gets so excited, mounts before he's ready, gets down and kicks out at the mare.



Then he'll get ready, do it right and be calm when he's done.



Last year and the year before, I only hand bred him; right now, I'm trying paddock breeding, if a mare is in, I put them together for awhile and then put them back in their respective pens; since he's not quite getting the foreplay side of things and gets anxious/frustrated (whatever) and kicks out, I'm not leaving them together for any length of time. I just observe til the deed is done and send them back to their paddocks. so far, so good. Thought Showy might be in, but not quite in standing heat, she tried to kick him (she stood stock still a couple years ago for Che` to try, so I know when she's in she'll stand).


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I know what you mean by 'impatient, but not ready' boys!! You may find he is less frustrated if left with the mare all the time - less like a bull in a china shop!!

We are hand breeding this year and are having quite a few 'I'm ready - no you are not' conversations, plus several 'chat first please'. LOL!! Spotbum seems to think that a friendly chat AFTERWARDS is the order of the day!!

Years ago I had a sweet brilliant pony stallion who would give it all the stallion behaviour on his way to the mare only to stop dead some 10 feet away, fully ready. The mare often looked round as if to say 'well, are you coming?', but he would look at me and genuinely wait for MY permission to go ahead - not something that I had taught him, just his sweet, kind personality, bless him, so easy!


----------



## chandab

With the kicking (on both sides) I don't dare leave them together, I don't want anyone hurt. The mares when they kick mean business, but I don't think he does; but injury can still happen, so would rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## chandab

Someone is in today (could hear them all over the property), but I didn't breed any one today or yesterday. Yesterday I was gone to town and today I worked on my barn and got two walls sheeted (although the one wall needs more screws holding the plywood, the cordless drill ran out of juice).


----------



## chandab

Did a little work on the barn today, my MIL helped a bit and we got almost two walls completed. There is no power over there, so we were using cordless tools and forgot to charge the extra power packs, so we ran out of juice and had to quit. It looks like two walls are complete, but the one wall is just tacked up and needs more screws to keep the plywood up.

Here's where we are now:


----------



## AnnaC

Well done you (and MIL) - it's really taking shape now!


----------



## chandab

Thank you. I'm anxious to get it finished, so I can start using it. I still need to buy the tin for the roof, hopefully they'll have the right size in stock and I won't have to order and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## chandab

_Bittersweet day... I'm going to miss them a lot, but my kitties all went to a new home today, and
they are all going together. I got a call Monday from someone wanting them all,
her daughter loves kitties. They have mostly outdoor/barn kitties like us, so
have lost some and then had no kittens this year, and her daughter was really
missing them, so they called and said they'd take all four. The gal brought
her mother along for the ride, and she fell in love with the orange-eared one,
so it might go home with her. I'm so happy they have a home altogether, but
I'm going to miss the little boogers._


----------



## chandab

Yes, they are all terribly cute and if I could I might be a crazy cat lady too. I have several favorites out in the barn, and they are the only ones with names, so... Miss Kitty, Miss Grey, Spot, Turtle, CallieCat, Cinnamon, Larry, Tigger, (Siamese momma, she's wild so no proper name), Loretta (actually more Shayne's) and TD; and there are probably a dozen unnamed rather wild ones in the calving barn.

Diane, I'll respond to our e-mail later, I'm too hot right now.


----------



## chandab

Got the other two sides done this morning, but forgot that I needed to go back to the last wall and add more screws to the plywood to hold it up. Will try to get to that this afternoon, it won't take too long to do.


----------



## chandab

You're hotter than we are I'm sure, but its plenty darn hot this afternoon. Got the walls all finished, just the roof left, so best get to calling around and find the best price on tin.

My FIL brought me a load of so-so hay yesterday, its free, so I won't complain too loudly about the quality, as long as its not moldy the horses can have some. And, then brought a nicer load today. Even thought I don't have a roof yet, I'm going to stack it in the new barn and cover it with a tarp. The plan is to make a stack 4' wide by 16' long along the back wall, then there will still be room for two 8x8' stalls in the front of the barn for the horses. I have two, maybe three mesh panels that I can use to keep the horses out of the hay.


----------



## AnnaC

Chanda, if the nice hay is newly made I would avoid covering it with a tarp - it will make it sweat! If you can stack the hay lower than the sides of your barn and then put the tarp over the roof struts, leaving about a foot of space between the hay and the tarp, this space will allow the hay to breathe and avoid it going mouldy, hot or even catch fire!

You probably know this already, but your post didn't say if the hay was 'new' and it sounded as though you intended to put the tarp directly on to the hay.

Talking about temperatures - we're sweltering in a heatwave here in the UK just now, most unusual and a real struggle to keep from frying while doing any sort of work!!


----------



## chandab

The hay is brand new, fresh out of the field. I haven't covered it yet, don't know how big of a hurry I'll be to get it done, but might just drape the tarp over the rafters since the roof isn't finished yet, just need to figure out how to hold the tarp in place so the wind doesn't carry it off.


----------



## chandab

Young toots meet the old farts...












Dakota and his gang:





Dakota (the bay) was quite tolerant of the boys while I was out there, stayed and watched or 10-15 minutes, maybe more. Jasper (the silver bay) was not quite as tolerant, but mostly just had to pin his ears to keep the boys in line.

Dakota is 9 this year, and Jasper is 13-14 years and has Cushing's.


----------



## AnnaC

They all look very well Chanda - happy too, so I hope they all settle down and enjoy living together.


----------



## chandab

I just turned them out together for the first about an hour ago, they've been sharing a fence line for awhile. I can't see them from the house, so probably should go check on them shortly.


----------



## Wings

Looks like they're enjoying themselves


----------



## chandab

Finally got out to check on them, just got back in. Monte and Junior were with Dakota and Jasper, and little Manny was at the other end of the pasture. All seem to be just fine.


----------



## AnnaC

Great!!


----------



## chandab

They have separate night time quarters, so we'll see how day two goes after breakfast. Hopefully, just as easily as day one.


----------



## LittleRibbie

They all look wonderful Chandra and look to be enjoying themselves. With mine, I do feel alittle bad for the older ones as the younger ones sure know how to push their buttons and get under their skin. Im still like you, a bit nervous watching the first time but its also pretty darn amazing watching friendships and herd dynamics develop and watching the gentle discipline the olders show to the youngsters.


----------



## chandab

The yearling boys were over due for their trims, so I thought I'd bring them into
the mare barn to eat and then trim their hooves. They were pretty good about being
caught and leading over to the barn, each went into a stall and proceeded to eat
half and dump half of their breakfast, so what's new? I finished feeding everyone
else, and came back to start trimming the boys. Monte first, he's usually the
wiggliest, and was today as well; then tied him in a stall to work on his patience,
it doesn't help. Manny next, he's usually the best about his trims and he was this
morning too, such a good boy about his trims; then tied him in a stall to work on
patience, long way to go there. And, finally Junior's turn, he stood better than
usual for his trim, and then a big thunderstorm and rain/hail hit when I was about
ready to file his last hoof, so we all stood in the barn for probably 1/2 hour
before Shayne showed up. Oh, and before Shayne showed up we had a big bolt of
lightning hit somewhere fairly close to our place, it was bright (I was in the barn,
so not sure which direction, just close as it was so bright). The storm broke a
little and Shayne helped me lead the boys back to their pasture, so we could get it
done quicker. It rained for over an hour, flicked the power, messed up the
satellite (we had to unplug and replug to get it to reboot), and scared the house
cats pretty good.
So, that was my morning, how was yours?

I'm beginning to wonder about Baybe's pregnancy status, as I thought she'd foal by now, but since she ran with the stallion til NOvember, anytime is possible. She's still quite round and has edema in front of her udder, so here's hoping.


----------



## chandab

I tried to turn Che` out with the girls today, at first he was too interested in smelling poop and rolling to notice the girls, but then he noticed Baybe`, so I shut them out to pasture, and he was out in the drylot to stretch his legs for an hour or so (long enough for me to clean the barn and haul water).

I'm hoping Che`s interest in Baybe is pregnancy hormones driven and not her in heat (although this would be a pretty long heat, as I think I last tried to turn him out with the girls a couple weeks ago).

The big geldings are getting along just fine with the baby geldings, and they go back to their respect drylots at night just fine with only occasional antics. If the weather cooperates and I can get a little help, then it shouldn't be too long and I'll be able to get my tin up and start using my new barn. I should be able to get my two end boards up that'll support the tin regardless of wind and help, but will definitely need help or an extremely calm day to put up the tin.


----------



## chandab

My MIL came over a few days ago, and we got the roof on the barn. A few days before that the little boys moved permanently into the big boys corral. Tonight, the little boys ate their first supper in their new stall. Still more work to do to make it easy to move them around and separate for meals, but the roof is up and that's the main thing. I did get started on the trim boards, but ran out of the little nails for putting it up, so will have to finish after I can get more in town.


----------



## AnnaC

Well done MIL for coming to help again - great that you both got the roof done!





I think we need some new pics - and some of Baybe too!


----------



## chandab

Perhaps tomorrow I'll try for pictures. Today, I have to get ready for a quilt retreat tonight; more or less like the one back in June, just a new group of quilters and a slightly closer location. Wish me luck, I could use some good sales; I'm about broke at the moment and have a few bills to pay soon.


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

About ready to jump in the shower to clean up and then head down about 4:30. The pick-up is packed, doesn't seem quite as full as it was in June, but the fabric room is looking somewhat bare, so must have a lot in the pick-up.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh good luck Chanda - but I'm sure your quilts will be a great success, they are fabulous.





Hope you enjoy yourself too!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Oh good luck Chanda - but I'm sure your quilts will be a great success, they are fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself too!


Thank you, but slight misunderstanding; I'm taking fabric to sell to other quilters (selling the fabric and other quilting supplies, helps to pay for my hobby).


----------



## AnnaC

Ah! Well successful sales then!


----------



## chandab

It was a pretty good night, so now back to the usual day to day grind. Need to get out and get the horses fed and a few other things as well.


----------



## paintponylvr

Besides taking it down, you could advertise parts for sale (I know I'd love to be able to get my hands on some mini sized gates and doors). You never know what might happen. I don't do automatic waterers, but others might.

Could even do with lumber - but right now I'm not in a position to travel far. Wish I'd known last year - might have made a road trip down to Florida!! May still work something out, never know (right now, I'm not building permanent as we are leasing our property). Wow, I'd just love to have a barn like you describe when I get to permanent property...



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hadn't thought of that.....thanks! I may do that. The barn was built for minis -- so stalls are 8 x 8 with automatic waterers in every stall, and the barn opens front and back -- the back into a paddock, and the front into the 12 foot separation aisle that runs in front of every paddock gate. That way the gates can be opened, and horses moved right into their pasture by simply opening their gate across the aisle and sending them out of the barn.
> 
> But that's a great idea....I'll have to look into it. Thanks!


----------



## paintponylvr

LittleRibbie said:


> and watching the gentle discipline the olders show to the youngsters.


MWWHHHHA HAA HAA - watching a coming 5 yr old 13 hh gelding (1/2 Shetland) getting chased by a 39" Shetland is hilarious!!! No gentle discipline there! NOW - they all hang out in groups and are doing well - even turned out the two younger fellas that haven't been gelded yet (but are no threat to anyone at this time, IMO). Yes, I watched and I check bodies for injuries and if I have to separate them, I can.

So right now, I have 5 geldings, 1 stallion and 2 geldings to be (yes, still stallions, but not...vet says both have retained or really really tiny testicles - little to no testosterone at the moment and they are definitely different than other stud colts I've had at this age). The other 2 yr old stallion, very much a manly boy, is in my round pen and hasn't had the chance for full turn out yet. Lots of exercise where he's at right now and building a pen in the boys' paddock (larger area than he's been in in 18 months) so that we can swap out the two two yr old stallions with the gelded boys. I think turning out the two 2 yr olds together would be a real problem (true stallion fights, I think).


----------



## paintponylvr

Chanda - glad your sales went well! How was the Quilting ?

How is BayBe doing now? Every time you mention the weather or show any pictures, I feel a very strong "pull" and a desire to visit MT again!! This month, it's been 10 years since I was back. I only lived there "permanently" for a little over 2 years (Cut Bank and Shelby), and visited Wolf Point for about 5 months, but that "pull" is still there... Hmm, haven't talked to Mom in a while - maybe I should give her a call.


----------



## chandab

The gals were having a ball at the Quilt Retreat, the got together for 3 days straight and quilted, I just went the one evening to sell fabric, eat supper (OMG wonderful food) and talk for awhile.

No change with Baybe as far as I can tell, just fat and crabby, and I'm hoping the crabby means she is indeed pregnant (after she lost her foal last spring, and I knew she wasn't pregnant, she was very sweet for a few months).


----------



## chandab

Got a phone call inquiry about the boys today, they left a message and I called back. They are out in the western part of the state. They don't have a computer, so I'm printing some pics to mail out; they don't do the boys justice, but I don't have time to get better prints (my printers suck for pictures - mostly screws up the colors, but also sometimes a bit blurry - they look great on the computer and then I print them...).

Better get off the computer soon, its raining pretty good out with a bit of thunder. Neighbor 6 miles straight west got hail, so I'm guessing we might too. Coming almost straight down.


----------



## paintponylvr

Me, 2!


----------



## chandab

I'm still having a hard time with the idea of selling any of my little boys, but I really don't need all three of them. Here's hoping they pick one, preferably not Monte, the little stinker is my favorite.


----------



## chandab

I'm through my first bag of vit/min supplement, I kept track and it lasted 6 weeks for 8 horses (25# bag), and at $55/bag that's not too bad compared to the 5 bags of extruded feed I was going through every month for the same horses. I think they are looking pretty darn good; I don't have any current pictures, but only one is fat on this new diet, and one a little plump, the other 6 are about right (the 6 mares are on about 4 hours grazing, 1 gelding goes out all day, and 1 stallion gets hay with minimal grazing). I also went through one bag of whole oats in the same time frame; so this makes a decent decrease in my feed bill and a whole lot less empty bags to find something to do with.


----------



## chandab

Oh, and I found out the kitties I rehomed are very well loved and one did move in with the grandma. My MIL ran into the gal at the fair and she was just gushing over how cute and friendly the kitties were, and they are just having a blast with them. Made me feel so good, as I've wanted to call and check up on them, but at the same time I don't know the people well enough to be calling.


----------



## AnnaC

Great news about the kitties, you could give them a call now that contact has already been made?

And thanks for reporting how the new 'diet' is working, it sounds as though it is going to be a success - are you just feeding the oats plus the supplement and nothing else (apart from the grass and hay)? Interesting.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Great news about the kitties, you could give them a call now that contact has already been made?
> 
> And thanks for reporting how the new 'diet' is working, it sounds as though it is going to be a success - are you just feeding the oats plus the supplement and nothing else (apart from the grass and hay)? Interesting.


I really just wanted to know the kitties were ok, and I know that now, so I no longer want to call to check on them. Its like a weight was lifted off my heart and mind. I'm so glad they are loved.

Yep, the horses are just getting the vit/min supplement, oats plus hay/pasture. I do have a couple on Remission (a magnesium supplement that is supposed to help laminitis prone horses) and one is on a joint supplement; but other than that their feed buckets are pretty empty. And, they don't seem to mind. The get the vit/min supplement and oats once a day; and graze for about 4 hours in the morning, and get their hay at night. Come winter, I might add flax back into their diet, I like how it helps them shed in the spring. Too bad the other 3 adult horses can't have a simple diet; two are on a special low-carb diet as they need more calories but can't have much sugar/starch, and the third is on senior. [i was wrong there are 9 adult horses on the vit/min supplement, but Baybe does get a little scoop of the senior mixed into hers instead of oats.]


----------



## chandab

Except for paint, the barn itself is finished, I still have corral work to do before winter, but the barn is done.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh well done - it's fabulous and looks totally professional!! Brilliant!


----------



## chandab

Thank you ladies, although if you saw it in person, I don't think you'd say it looks professionally done, but that's ok, it'll do its job very well.

I'm off to deskunk a dog, talk to you later.


----------



## chandab

More or less off topic, but I'm off for a parts run shortly. I can go this afternoon or Shayne will go first thing in the morning (elevator for feed isn't open on Saturday); well I also need some horse feed (could make a trip next week) so I'm off to town to get baling twine, horse feed, calf feed and peroxide (used the last that I had in the deskunking formula). We'll see what else I come up with when I get there, but as long as I get the baling twine and feed, it doesn't matter where else I stop. I'm going to try a new mix on the calves, they aren't thrilled with the calf pellets, so I'm going to pick up some alfalfa pellets, COB and store brand of Calf Manna and mix my own and see if they like it better (and all those ingredients are safe for horses, so peace of mind for me; I hate having cattle only products in the feed shed, too easy for someone else to feed the wrong thing and cause problems). I think I might just mix everything up ahead of time, so all I have to do is scoop; will probably do an even mix of COB and Alfalfa pellets and then add the appropriate amount of the store brand CM pellet.

Guess that's all for now. Better go bring the girls in, so I'm ready to head to town when my MIL shows up, she's going to ride along (the company is nice on those long boring drives to town).


----------



## paintponylvr

O, do I remember those long drives! It's so weird being here in NC w/ all these different stores available now (but less and less "open" land).

I LOVE that barn! Looks great.

Glad that the kitties are doing good! I get to see some of ours now and then and it's nice.

Has one of your boys sold yet? Let us know if they pick one! How did they find out about him (word of mouth, local advertising, other advertising, referral?)?


----------



## chandab

No luck with a sale, yet; the most recent was from an ad in a regional magazine. [Don't know if it was around before you left, but its the Rocky Mountain Rider magazine, they are based in the western part of the state some where.]

My parts run was down to Wolf Point.

Thanks for the compliments on my barn.

Gotta run, Shayne wants me to ride along to check cows, then we'll go to lunch.


----------



## chandab

Got a little more work done in my barn area today. I put up windbreak a couple years ago, but never got to the stabilizer board that goes across the top, so got that up today, they are crooked, but the windbreak boards were crooked so not much I can do about it. Shayne will notice and comment, but I don't care, I'm just glad the job is done.

Before winter I have a small section of windbreak to put up, then I'll wait and see what else needs to be done to the barn area; need to see what winter does with the new barn (how the wind blows around it and where the snow dumps) before I know what is next.


----------



## AnnaC

You really are having a busy few days - not that you dont seem to be busy most of the time. LOL!!

Hoping that this coming winter will be a bit kinder to you than the last was - rain included!!


----------



## chandab

What a day...

I made plans to go to town today and have lunch with Mom for my birthday,
made a hair appointment, and an appointment to have my pick-up looked at.
I'm not a morning person, but the only appointment time I could get is 9:30,
I know that doesn't sound early, but its an hour drive to town, and my
morning chores typically take about an hour (to cut down on that time, I
planned to just turn everyone out to grass and skip their little bit of
grain for breakfast). Usually when I get up, Shayne is already gone for the
day or at least gone before I go out to do chores; due to this morning's
early start, he was still home, and I'm glad for it. I went out to do
chores, headed over to the gelding corral and could see from a distance that
something wasn't right, the divider panels were out of place and when I got
a little closer I could see the hay feeder (half circle round bale feeder my
BIL made for me a couple years ago) was very out of place. Get a little
closer, and I see that J
unior is stuck in the hay feeder; he was facing out, so that means he
managed to get in just fine, but then got hip locked going back out. He was
stuck between two of the feeder bars at his flank area, so the feeder bars
were in front of hips and behind his ribs and he was stuck worse than Pooh
in the honey tree. He was fairly calm, and I could see that there was no
way to unstick him without help, so went back to the house to get Shayne (TG
he was still home); he grabbed a couple pry bars and I grabbed a halter,
unfortunately that didn't work, so we decided to try a bottle jack. We
placed the bottle jack between the two bars and jacked it up til it bent one
bar, moved it and jacked some more til the top weld gave way and Junior was
able to pop out of his tight predicament. He was very jumpy and upset, but
seemed unhurt. I put him in the barn to check him over and long enough to
go to the house and get him a dose of banamine. Since he seemed fine, I
turned him out on gr
butt with the other boys for the day while I was gone figuring the movement
would be better than confinement. And, it was, he was moving pretty good
when I got home; I did notice a little scuff on the front of one hind leg,
but nothing too serious.
Got to town, got my haircut, dropped my pick-up off for diagnosis and
went to lunch. Pick-up needed a u-joint and a tune-up and down the road
I'll probably need a new fuel pump, but its running better now than when I
went to town.

[sorry that posted a bit weird, I copy/pasted what I already posted to another forum, and it doesn't want to edit nicely.]


----------



## Wings

Glad he's alright! How these shorties don't manage to kill us with their random acts of attempted death I don't know, they seem to have a knack for getting into trouble.

Love your barn, mine will be jealous if they see it. They'll be lucky to have a single wall up this year let alone the others and the roof!


----------



## chandab

Give 'em a padded room and they can still manage to get hurt.





I'm loving my new little barn, too.


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! So glad he's ok! Must admit that i always worry about the youngsters squeezing through those feeders, but why is it that they can manage to get in but rarely make it out again without help??

That's a sneaky reference to your Birthday - checked your profile but you haven't published the date - so when is it?? Remember no secrets allowed here, so 'fess up and let us all send you our 'Happy Birthdays'.


----------



## paintponylvr

Hip, hip, HOORAY!!



AnnaC said:


> OMG!! So glad he's ok! Must admit that i always worry about the youngsters squeezing through those feeders, but why is it that they can manage to get in but rarely make it out again without help??
> 
> That's a sneaky reference to your Birthday - checked your profile but you haven't published the date - so when is it?? Remember no secrets allowed here, so 'fess up and let us all send you our 'Happy Birthdays'.


yes, that was sneaky! Happy Bday!!!

I too have had several (always the babies/yearlings) that manage to get into predicaments! I'm so glad that Jr is OK. Sounds like you were able to keep your appointments and have a fairly nice day, too, with peace of mind at the end that JR was doing alright!

YEAH!


----------



## chandab

My birthday was Sunday, Aug 11. I thought it was in my profile, guess I'll have to fix that (If I can figure out how).


----------



## chandab

Ok, changed my profile. Got my birthday on there. And, if you haven't already figure it out, I'm female; my profile said male.


----------



## AnnaC

BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Next year we'll send the Birthday Wishes on the correct day!!


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Got a phone call inquiry about the boys today, they left a message and I called back. They are out in the western part of the state. They don't have a computer, so I'm printing some pics to mail out; they don't do the boys justice, but I don't have time to get better prints (my printers suck for pictures - mostly screws up the colors, but also sometimes a bit blurry - they look great on the computer and then I print them...).


Heard back today, I was out so there was a message on the machine. Sounds like they might be interested in Junior and Monte, but they'd like to know if I'd discount the price with them buying two and so they'd better be able to cover gas to come get them (she asked when she called the first time if I'd meet them partway, I said maybe, I think). [i won't be willing to go further west than Havre, which isn't quite halfway.] I've been asking $500 for Junior, and $750 for Monte; I could probably take $1000 for both. I'm not terribly sure if I want to sell Monte, I think he might be my favorite from last year, but since I have the factory we could always try to build another one (perhaps a filly, next time). I really don't need to keep all 3 boys, but I have a really hard time selling them as I hate to see them go (well, I can easily sell Junior, but Monte...).

What do you think? How do you handle it? What kind of questions do you ask new prospective buyers? [Not necessarily new to minis, but people you don't know.]

Thanks.


----------



## AnnaC

I know just what you mean - I hate having to part with any of my precious chips, but at times we just have to be practical. I do like it when I can occasionally send two off to the same home as seems to be the possibility with Jr and Monte.

Regarding the possible new owners, I usually want to know if they have any mini (or horse at least) experience. Then I ask about the facilities they have - or will they be boarding them somewhere else, and then what they are intending to do with them. Will they geld the colts, will they be showing or are they just going to be pets, and if children's pets, will there be experienced adults around to ensure the young chips are 'taught' properly and not just spoiled rotten!

But of course, no matter how many questions we ask, we can never really know what happens once the sale goes through. However talking to prospective new owners can give you the 'feeling' as to whether the home will be a good or bad one. We have been very lucky over the years with the newhomes found for those we have sold, and almost all the owners have kept in touch, even if it is only at Christmas time.

Hopefully the people you are in touch with will prove to be the perfect new owners for your two lovely boys.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Anna. You gave me a few more questions to ask that I hadn't thought of.

I do know they want them intact, and in this market, I don't know how picky I can be on this issue. Junior's stallion quality is questionable to me, but if Monte were to stay here, he might very well stay intact, so selling him that way wouldn't be horrible to me.


----------



## chandab

I keep thinking that I'm not sure I want to part with Monte, he's still my favorite. So, contemplating offering Manny for a lower price; so perhaps offer Junior and Manny as a package deal and see what they say. They might not want two silver based colts, or perhaps they only picked Junior and Monte based on price. They are my horses, but might have to discuss it with Shayne before I call them back, and definitely look the babies over when I do chores tonight. I just don't know what to do.





Have you ever regretted selling a foal or any horse that you sold?


----------



## chandab

One more thought for now. Despite Monte being the little monster that kicked my shins for two weeks just when just a few weeks old, he is still the one I love and that is probably why except for standing quietly, he is the best trained (which isn't saying a whole lot, cause they all need a lot of work). I just don't know. Gotta do some serious thinking and get back to the people fairly soon.


----------



## AnnaC

If you are having doubts about selling Monte, then maybe you should go with your gut feeling and keep him (even at the risk of losing the sale), but offering them Manny instead does give them a second horse, and a matching pair could be very useful?

Good luck with your choices.


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> If you are having doubts about selling Monte, then maybe you should go with your gut feeling and keep him (even at the risk of losing the sale), but offering them Manny instead does give them a second horse, and a matching pair could be very useful?
> 
> Good luck with your choices.


They match in color, but won't quite match in size, as Junior is going to be bigger than Manny, I'm certain (he was bigger at birth and has stayed bigger all along). But, that might be a good thing, since Manny is smaller, they may be interested in him, since with minis smaller is often "better" or at least more desirable.

I'm thinking, I'm waffling, and I have a decision to make, so I can give the people a call. Might need to call the brand inspector's office to be sure of what I need for paperwork before I call too.


----------



## chandab

I made the phone call, finally... that wasn't as bad as I thought. I didn't ask all my questions, but did ask some and feel pretty good about the gal. they moved to MT from OH last Sept, and she kept her cell number. The have 12 head of horses, including 4 other minis (she mentioned a halflinger, not sure what other full-size they have). They have 4 and 5 year old girls that are horse crazy. They might be interested in the trade (Manny instead of Monte), but she has to talk to her husband first, so I won't hear back til tomorrow (at least). They had looked on the maps, so had an idea of how far it was from them all the way to me. I told her I'd be willing to meet in Havre. She thanked me for the pictures. Asked for 20% down money. So, we'll see how it goes from here, the ball is in their court. And, I'm exhausted.


----------



## AnnaC

Well done you! Keeping my fingers crossed that her hubby agrees to the slight change concerning what they will be buying!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Well done you! Keeping my fingers crossed that her hubby agrees to the slight change concerning what they will be buying!


Thank you. And, me, too. Although, I do have at ask a bit more for Manny than I was for Monte, I did discount quite a bit from the quoted price. And, if I meet them part way, then the savings on gas could help cover the cost difference in the colts. [i wouldn't mind going to the town I offered to meet them in, so I won't be asking them for gas to get there.]


----------



## chandab

Rats. I just talked to her, and they are now going to pass at this time. They have some other expenses that need to come first, they need a new windshield before winter. I'm sure its because I asked about swapping the two colts and for a bit more money, but the trip out here, even part way wouldn't be cheap, so I guess for now the boys are staying. She did say if they can work it out at a later date, they'd call, but for me to sell them if someone else comes along. Can't say I'm terribly upset, but I am sort of upset.


----------



## chandab

I had to run to town, I missed the postman and had to get the package out as it was a sale and already late; took garbage too. I haven't been to e-mail yet, but will head there shortly and check out your words of wisdom.


----------



## chandab

Lookey what I got today...




I guess I should have left my foot in the picture, so you could see the size... Its mini size.


----------



## chandab

I think so. Its so dang cute and Amish made. The guy does brilliant work and well worth the price, I just don't have the money for his full-size products, but I could grab up a couple of these cute mini items. I don't care if they fit, but if the bridle fits, I can always use it to start driving training. He was at a farm/estate auction yesterday, so I also got another stock rack for very cheap, so now I have 3 more mini panels and a really neat gate (never seen one like it).


----------



## chandab

Still waiting on Baybe, some days I wonder if she is in fact pregnant, I didn't have her preg-tested, so don't know for a fact. Her attitude and her weight say she likely is, but she may just be crabby and fat. I'm leaning towards sitting in a corner and pouting til winter and doing nothing else, might not even cook for hubby.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OH! That could be dangerous! Let us know how she "goes" -- we're really hoping she is pregnant and we can see her fabulous little one arrive!\


I know. And, I'll keep you informed. I'm just having a bit of a pity party with no foals this year; just fat healthy horses.


----------



## chandab

Diane, I know I've shared with you, so you know that I do truly appreciate my healthy horses. And, right now, I'm even appreciating my difficult horses; Honey is doing well on her prescription change, and Jasper is having a little bit of trouble with seasonal weight loss (I've adjusted his diet), but he's getting along well with the yearlings (seems to be tolerating them quite well).


----------



## chandab

Here's hoping.

Perhaps I'll see about new pictures today, but this morning is skunk removal duty... I was feeding last night, I didn't see the skunk til I was practically dumping the cats' food in their dishes (we have lots of black cats), he was sharing with the cats (actually the cats were watching from a distance), I tried to shoo him away but he just got mad at the cats (no spraying just stomping - it was getting late, so pretty normal time for them to start coming out to forage) and then hid behind the dead ATV in the barn, I got Shayne and he shot the skunk (hopefully without shooting the ATV, it was still hiding under the front axle), so this morning, I get to scoop him up and haul him out of the barn. (I have a bucket, a shovel and a working ATV so I can haul him out of the yard - then I'll disinfect the bucket and de-skunk the barn area if needed). Then, I'll do regular chores.


----------



## chandab

Ok, not great, but I got a couple pics of Baybe and Caddy today.

First, Caddy; and I'm thinking just fat, since she is a year and a week past the last known possible covering date (unless they did something I'm unaware of and they'd have to be pretty darn sneaky).





And, here is Baybe; I had help with the pictures, so probably not quite the angles we need:


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Boy! A skunk! Never a dull moment at your place, is there?
> 
> I like what I see in Baybe. She looks nicely rounded and a bit lop-sided. Crossing fingers and toes that she's hiding a little one for us to wait on !!


Nope, never dull around here.

I sure hope Baybe still has a little one in there that she'll soon share with the world, but some days I have my doubts. If she does come up open, next year we'll go with hand breeding if she'll be agreeable (Che` had trouble reaching the taller mares pasture or hand breeding, so I got him a mare his size in hopes he could do it on his own, but he still might need help to get the job done). [Dolly is his 4 year old daughter, so 5 years ago, he was fertile. I hope he still is.]


----------



## AnnaC

UGH!! Soooooooooooo glad that we dont have skunks here in the UK!!

Thanks for the new pictures - I dont think Caddy is going to produce anything for you now, which is a shame. But I agree with Diane that Baybe looks 'hopeful' - when exactly is she due (sorry cant remember!)?

Love the ears in that last photo LOL!! - who do they belong to?


----------



## chandab

The ears belong to miss Tilly, of course; she's always right there when there's work to be done. I don't have any current pics, guess I should fix that, and get more than just her ears.

Your guess is still as good as mine for when Baybe is due, I thought she would have gone long before now. I turned Che` out with the mares June 27 and he was out with them til I brought Tilly home in Oct or Nov (can't remember which). Che` had a hard time covering my tall mares, pasture or hand breeding, so I got him a mare his size and so hoped he could do it on his own, but its starting to look like he'll need to go with hand breeding. He was fertile 5 years ago, as Dolly is his 4 year old daughter; he was hand bred to Caddy and needed a hole for her and a hill for him. [Che` is 31"; my tall mares are 35-38" (Caddy is around 35.5"); Baybe is 32.5".] Che` seems to have trouble with aim to be as PC as possible.


----------



## chandab

Guess perhaps I didn't mention it here... I got hit my a donkey fly-by last week, she got me right in the knee and put me to the ground. I thought I was going to have a donkey hoof bruise, but didn't. It sure did hurt and my knee was stiff and sore for nearly a week. It still hurts just a bit if I touch the right spot. Guess, I shouldn't forget them in their barn when its time to go out and "graze"; their pasture is about bare, so I've been spreading some hay around. I got their late for turn-out, was spreading hay when Tilly ran by donkeying around.


----------



## chandab

Ok, so what am I doing wrong? I've advertised and rarely if ever even get an inquiry on my boys. Does my ad suck that bad? Here's my LB sale board ad, all my ads are about the same: http://www.lilbeginnings.com/saleboard/adsDetails.php?page=1&catid=&keyword=&adid=62830 Is it my location? Not that I can really do anything about it. I know my pictures aren't great, but I have no help. [i can get help, but its not easy.] Thinking about sending a new offer to the people that inquired if they want them before I spend money on gelding, then I can reduce their price a bit more. Hubby might be more agreeable to Monte staying if the other two were sold. Just doing some thinking. I know, that's dangerous; just wait til you start smelling smoke...


----------



## chandab

Offer sent...


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

I'm having my doubts about Baybe still being pregnant (if she was at all), she's starting to just look fat and the edema in front of her udder has gone down a little bit with out her udder going up. Che` has problems getting the deed done without help, so perhaps pasture breeding won't work for him (I was hoping a mare his size would help, but its not looking promising and back to hand breeding next summer we will be). I know he was fertile 5 years ago, as he has a 4 year old daughter; but he's older so perhaps he's not any more (hopefully just getting back to hand breeding will work, if Baybe is cooperative). I just don't know; but since they were out together til I brought Tilly home in Oct or Nov, there is still some time for hope.


----------



## paintponylvr

Smile... Yep, like Dianne's answer.

What kind of offer did you send? Of course we can wait until you hear back...


----------



## chandab

Probably not as good of an offer as they would want, but about $250 less for both, than last discussed; if they want to come almost all the way to get them (I'll meet them in town, so they don't have to drive our bad gravel roads, we have about 30 miles of gravel). [slightly higher price to cover gas, if they want me to meet them part way. They are clear across the state, so probably still not interested due to all that travel expense.]

If they don't sell, its time to start thinking about gelding the boys.  Being they are taller, gelding them is probably best. Junior and Manny have two down, no problem; Monte I can only feel one, but it was a pretty quick feel on all of them, they weren't thrilled with the invasion of privacy.


----------



## paintponylvr

Wow, that sounds pretty darn good to me! But I've had the same problem!

I've got some others that I lowered prices OR will work deals on. I need to re-list ads though. Haven't done any since March... I also will need to decide if I want to keep my fillies (have 5 daughters of Iggy) and sell some of the mares or keep unrelated mares and sell some of the fillies. I'm leaning towards keeping my fillies. One is built different than I really want but has a great personality/disposition, but would still work and I'm leaning towards breeding her to Oly and seeing if I don't get more of what I'm looking for in build... I can put a price on her, though. I've been "itching" to start her in harness this past week - she's 30 months old now, so old enough to start not only ground driving but also pulling the single tree etc...

None of our mares are bred for next year and no "accidents" either (so far!)


----------



## chandab

Part of me would rather just keep them, but hubby thinks I have way too many horses, so selling two would keep the peace. I'm sure he'd be more agreeable to them staying if they did more than look pretty, but it seems that's all I get done with my horses is looking at them. I really should get off my behind and get them trained to drive, and then actually get out and drive them.


----------



## AnnaC

Any news from from your potential buyers Chanda? Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## chandab

No news yet, but they don't have computer, so I had to snail mail my letter; not sure how long it will take to get there, but I only mailed it about a week ago and today was a holiday, so no mail service. And, like so many, they may not even respond if they are not interested. [i really hate that, when you answer some one and they don't let you know they got your e-mail, message, whatever.]


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Any news from from your potential buyers Chanda? Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Got a letter in the mail today. No go at this time. She sent back a really low offer, like less than half of my original asking price. I can understand somewhat with the cost of travel/transport, but still find it somewhat insulting to receive that low of an offer. Perhaps I'm asking too much for the boys in today's market with my location (smack dab in the middle of nowhere); but at this time, I don't have to give them away to find them a new home, so for now they stay. Perhaps I'd feel differently on the low price if I could meet them in person first; they might be the perfect home, but if they are going to quibble on the moderate asking price, do they have the funds to take care of them properly? We all know the purchase is the least expensive part of horse ownership, especially with moderately priced horses. I'm sure Shayne would just say go for it, as he thinks I have too many; but right now I'm handling my numbers just fine, so I guess they get to stay for now. Now, that means we have a gelding party in our future, some time; we preg-check cows in December, so if its not too cold that might be a good time; or after the first of the year when we Bangs vaccinate the heifers, as the mileage charge will already be covered (or at least my share won't be so high).

On a better note, the little boys are really coming around now that they spend time with the grumpy old men. they seem to like their scritches and daily pats. I still don't catch them any more than before, but now that they go in a stall for meals in the new barn, they are getting friendlier and actually look forward to me coming. They all go out on pasture every day, and are on dry lot at night.


----------



## Wings

Sorry I haven't poked my head in... not that I'd be much help with all the selling stuff, you know we both went to the same school of "hopeless at selling our foals".... I think I graduated with high honours





My perspective on prices is that if you don't have to sell and they aren't costing you much to look after then don't drop any further then you are comfortable. I could have sold Red 100 times over if I'd been willing to halve his price but I've refused to budge. Maybe if the perfect person came along and met him but couldn't quite afford him I'd do a deal but only then.

Like you've just experienced every time someone asks about him I feel sick and I'm realising I don't want him to go... it's just the need to be sensible about my herd size that's kept him on the market this long. So go with your gut


----------



## chandab

Got a call tonight from a hard of hearing grandpa inquiring about the boys, so he said he'd have his grandson call so he could get the information. Grandson called and I gave him the information, and we'll see if anything comes of it. They are in the Casper, WY area, so quite a ways from me; at least a days drive one-way (probably).

No foals, so it looks like my only baby this year is this little guy:




Momma barn kitty abandoned a litter of 3 black kittens. I found them, the weaker two didn't make it and I'm left with "squawky". I've been making do with what I have on hand, which hasn't been working out too well; but UPS came early and I now have two cans of KMR (kitten milk replacer), and he loves it. Now if I can keep him doing his bathroom duties and eating we'll have a healthy, big kitten in no time. We already have 3 house cats, so no more house cats here; so when he's big enough he'll either go back out to the barn or I'll find him a house cat home. I'm hopefully going to town this upcoming week and I'll get some more supplies, I think the one vet has KMR, and I can pick up some canned kitten food (or canned cat food). [My MIL picked up a couple cans, but she ended up with Special Diet that says for adults only, so I'll have to see what I can find. The store has been out of the pate' style in most flavors the last couple times I was in town.]


----------



## chandab

He's so little (and young), I'm going to give him just the KMR for a week, then I'll mix the canned in. He ate some before, but then decided it wasn't for him, so kind of quit on me; he's diving in to the KMR, so we'll go with that for right now. He's terribly cute.


----------



## AnnaC

What a little darling, so glad you were able to save him. More pics please - when you have the time!


----------



## chandab

Not great, since I can't seem to get more than a step or two away from him, but here you go.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Wow! He's just so tiny, bless him!


----------



## paintponylvr

Awwww, he's adorable. Just keep us up to date on how "Squawky" is doing.

I think our kittens were a little older when they were found and given to us. We didn't have KMR - but mixed milk with tuna (what we had on hand) and gave them that at first. They were born in 1999, and one, Tigger, is still with us. She's 14 now and starting to act rather senile but most of the time still eats ok (sometimes she "gorges" on dry cat food and makes herself sick - yuk). She's always been an indoor cat. We may have to go to canned food for her eventually, but I'm trying to avoid that as long as possible. She sleeps a lot more than she used to, but will still play "random cat orbits" - bouncing off the walls and the backs of the couch and loveseat as she races around. She will still chase the red mark of a laser pointer - tho not as heartily as a year ago. Every now and then she gets totally annoying - meowing loud and constantly (she trying to hear herself or what?) and then we set her outside on the front porch for a bit. She doesn't like it, will explore a little bit but will also jump up to look thru the windows and meow some more. She always comes back in a little quieter and with her tail "poofed". She doesn't wander far from the porch...


----------



## Wings

Those photos are adorable



He's so itty bitty!


----------



## chandab

chandab said:


> Got a call tonight from a hard of hearing grandpa inquiring about the boys, so he said he'd have his grandson call so he could get the information. Grandson called and I gave him the information, and we'll see if anything comes of it. They are in the Casper, WY area, so quite a ways from me; at least a days drive one-way (probably).


Got a return call tonight asking for pictures. The grandson called, asked if I could send to his phone, I don't know how to do that; but told him I can send via e-mail or snail mail; he gave me an e-mail addy. I typed up a letter with info on the colts (description and price), attached a couple pics of each colt (2-day old pic, this summer pic, one of them running together and one from their registration papers), my location and I asked them a couple questions. We'll see if it goes any further; if nothing else, my location may kill it. I don't know why I worry and stress so much, this is just the question asking phase; its not like its a drop-in visit that's catching me off guard.


----------



## Wings

I'll keep my fingers crossed that its the perfect home


----------



## chandab

ran to town today for supplies and groceries. Stopped at the vet and got a can of KMR powder, its cheaper in the long run than the ready made; and they gave me a sample of Science Diet dry kitten food, I was surprised to see the sample was a 1# bag, most free samples are just a few ounces. His bathroom habits are improving, but he's very stinky and a bit loose, I'm sure due to the liquid diet. I'll get him started on some canned cat food and perhaps the dry kitten food mixed iwht KMR to moisten it. He's over 10 oz now, I have a small tub I can put him in to weigh, as trying to set him on the scale doesn't work too well. I've read that onlies can be biters and he is. I took a couple pics tonight, but too tired to upload right now, so will try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck with the possible buyers for the boys Chanda - keeping my fingers crossed for you. It sounds as though little kitty is progressing well - any guesses as to how old he is?


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Good luck with the possible buyers for the boys Chanda - keeping my fingers crossed for you. It sounds as though little kitty is progressing well - any guesses as to how old he is?


Thank you. And, my guess when I brought the kitten in was that he was 4 weeks tops, just so tiny and still wobbly on his legs. [my husband was calling him diaper boy, cause when he runs he looks like he's wearing a loaded diaper.]


----------



## paintponylvr

my fingers crossed on the boys as well!

Diaper Boy -





Think I like "Squawky" better,



, myself... Glad he's doing so well.


----------



## chandab

thank you, but so far, I've not heard back from the last inquiry on the boys.

Squawky is just that, squawky, he hardly shuts up. He gets KMR 4x daily, sometimes 5; I try at least once a day to introduce something more solid, but its still no go on that. I let him run around the house a few times a day, then he goes back in the crate to stay safe from the big kitties and give me a chance to get something done around here.


----------



## chandab

If you don't hear from me, or see that I'm on-line for a few days, it means I killed my computer. I have a virus or something on my computer, and its preventing me from doing many things on the computer. I can't save any pictures people e-mail me, computer tells me they all have a virus. I can't open any files on any of my Yahoo forums, computer tells me they all have a virus. I can't download any anti-viral programs, the computer tells me they all have a virus. You get the picture. The guy I bought my computer from moved to the other end of the state; the guy I bought my old computer from retired; my MIL swears the computer geek that worked on her computer screwed it up; and I live 65 miles from town, so... I'm just going to do a system restore, and since I've never backed up my system to a specific date, that means, I'll be going back to factory settings, which should kill the virus (I hope). [it did last time I got a virus, and accidently did a restore; I did take it to a computer geek and he was only partially helpful in that he told me the restore removed the virus, but I still had to reload everything to my computer, so I'll remove the middle man this time, and just restore, hope it removed the virus, then order anti-viral program, and then reload my software and files (and scan my files before I reload them on the computer). [After I double check that all my software discs are in the box.] Dang I wish I knew what this was and didn't live so far from competent help.


----------



## chandab

So far so good; but now I get script errors on LB forum.

I was able to do a system reboot back to June, and it got rid of the worst of my problem and so far I can open files again.


----------



## chandab

Think I'm finally all fixed up after doing updates, things seem to be working as they should. Now I'm thinking I may have some how downloaded something I shouldn't have, but perhaps it was a virus that worked in that way. Any way, I seem to be good to go.


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you have successfully sorted it - keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## chandab

Wish I would have done the restore sooner, its been a pain in the behind just dealing with the issues; and it was relatively easy to do the restore and move on.


----------



## chandab

I didn't get these downloaded til tonight, but here are some pics of Squawky from last Monday.






He's grown quite a bit since these were taken. Will try to get more soon.


----------



## Wings

He looks so little and fragile. Can't wait to see his grown pics!


----------



## chandab

He's still pretty tiny, but not so fragile any more. He's a feisty little guy. [i keep saying he, but he's so small yet, that I really can't be sure. I can't tell with cats til they are older than he is.]


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is just sooooooooooooooooo darn cute!!


----------



## chandab

He didn't hold still too well, but I think he's up to 16 oz now, so he's doubled his weight since 9-17. He's been on just the KMR or KMR plus a little bit of baby rice cereal, as the canned cat food was too much for him; but I tried a little bit of canned cat food tonight, and he ate it right up, now to wait and see if he keeps it down. When I picked up the KMR, the vet clinic gave me a sample bag of Science Diet kitten food, per usual, no one around here likes it; guess I'll have to pick up a bag of Kitten Chow tomorrow when I'm in town. Might have to feed that sample bag ot the barn cats, and see if they'll eat it. [He wouldn't even try it when I crushed a couple pieces so they'd be easy to eat.]


----------



## chandab

_Pictures from today._

_Bob's opinion of the kitten:_

_
_

_And, the kitten with Trip:_

_

_


----------



## chandab

Trip is our smallest adult house cat at about 6#, so you can see just how tiny the kitten is. Bob tips the scales over 15#.


----------



## chandab

Here's a little George update for you.

Its been 3 weeks or so that George has been in the house (maybe more like 4+ weeks, I really can't remember when I brought him in), he's now over
25oz (he was only 8oz when I brought him in) and very feisty. he still looks a bit like a little gremlin, as I didn't wash his face well enough
after some meals, and the milk gooped up his face.
Here are a couple pictures from last night, he was on the back of the couch.


----------



## chandab

He's a little terror, so while he might stay here permanently, when he's big enough he'll go back out to the barns. Definitely can't be a house cat here, we already have 3 and that's plenty. I'm not sure with his attitude that I could find someone willing to take him.

He's so dang cute, and has such a motor already.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! He certainly is a character - but with those gorgeously big ears and that face, what else could he be?

I've always wondered how anyone manages to keep barn and indoor cats separated - semi feral outside/barn cats I can understand not necessarily wanting to come indoors, but how do you keep indoor cats from venturing outside and prowling around? My five cats all come and go at will - cat flap plus a window left open for them - and spend their time either outside doing cat like duties or wandering the fields with the dogs and myself when we do horse checks, or they are to be found asleep on the beds, on areas where hot pipes run under the floor boards or on the dog bed in front of the old rayburn/wood burner. I often read about folks with indoor or outdoor cats and am interested to know how they manage it!!??


----------



## chandab

I really don't know how others manage it, and it doesn't always work here, but... We started with just barn cats, never fed near the house, not allowed near the house (dog territory, so they mostly stayed clear anyway), and they pretty much stayed away from the house. We got a house cat (converted barn kitten), she didn't usually go far, til the day she disappeared, the house was too quite, so we got another house cat (converted barn kitten) and same day my MIL brought me a kitten, so we had two house cats; after the first one disappeared these two were going to be indoors only, but Bob wouldn't have it, he wanted out (the gift kitty), so he goes out often during the day, but in at night. Blue the other one, was strictly a house cat for quite some time, but he got out one day when UPS came, and eventually learned to like the outdoors, but is a big pansy compared to Bob, so doesn't spend as much time outside. A few years later, a long came Trip, she's missing a paw due to frostbite, so she IS strictly indoors. and, now George, who will probably become a barn kitty or go to someone else to be a house kitty.


----------



## AnnaC

Well you seem to have it well organised Chanda, virtually letting the cats decide for themselves! I just wondered, with all the doors and windows open in the summer, how folks managed to 'contain' their indoor cats.


----------



## chandab

We don't leave our doors and windows open in the summer (at least not without screens on them), so we have to be the doorman for all cat/dog comings and goings from the house. [Gosh where we live if we left doors and windows open without screens, we might get skunks and raccoons and maybe even coyotes in the house (plus the obvious of mice), so no thank you. I'll keep the doors and windows shut, unless there is a screen.]


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Sorry I'd forgotten - that's the trouble with the internet (and an elderly brain!), I tend to think that the folks I'm 'talking to' actually live just down the road!!


----------



## Wings

He's looking good!

When we moved in we inherited two barn cats (later found out they'd been house cats too) and brought along our indoor cat. We now have two inside and they never go out, like Chanda we have screens on a lot of the windows so we only open things that are covered.

The barn cats have a bed and a bowl of biscuits in the shed and they are happy to treat that has home base.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless her Diane, what a sweetie plus making life easy for you - even if she's being an itsy bitsy tiny bit silly!


----------



## AnnaC

As we keep saying - cheers for the golden oldies!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We have several(LOL)cats. Most are indoor/outdoor cats. I have two that refuse to go outside. One won't leave my bedroom.

Over the last week two of our cats have disappeared. Last year when one disappeared, we found him at the shelter a month later. Supposedly our neighbor picked him up at the road. This cat doesn't like strangers and is even sometimes difficult for me to catch. So, how did she stop on the road and pick him up. Also the animal shelter said they picked out his name, only problem is it was the same name we gave him. It wasn't a common name, Smudge. We think the neighbor is up to her old tricks again. Cats are grounded. Enclosed the back porch, closest they get to the outside. NOT HAPPY KITTIES!!!!


----------



## chandab

Magic Marker Minis said:


> We have several(LOL)cats. Most are indoor/outdoor cats. I have two that refuse to go outside. One won't leave my bedroom.
> 
> Over the last week two of our cats have disappeared. Last year when one disappeared, we found him at the shelter a month later. Supposedly our neighbor picked him up at the road. This cat doesn't like strangers and is even sometimes difficult for me to catch. So, how did she stop on the road and pick him up. Also the animal shelter said they picked out his name, only problem is it was the same name we gave him. It wasn't a common name, Smudge. We think the neighbor is up to her old tricks again. Cats are grounded. Enclosed the back porch, closest they get to the outside. NOT HAPPY KITTIES!!!!


I hope you find your kitties.


----------



## chandab

This is going on the craft fair thread too, but thought I'd share here as well.

Here is a little quilt I made with Quest for a Cure pink ribbon fabric from Northcott. [its about 42x50".]


----------



## AnnaC

It's fabulous Chanda, but then your quilts always are.


----------



## chandab

Thank you. I think its cute. Didn't know if I'd like an all pink quilt, but it turned out pretty good.


----------



## chandab

Thank you. Its up for sale in the Novemberfest thread in the craft section of the forum, along with a couple other quilts and some pillowcases. Hopefully, this will work: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=134794&do=findComment&comment=1570985


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Update on missing cats.

The same neighbor that picked the cat up last year and turned it into the animal shelter turned the two missing ones in. The older cat and one missing the longest was adopted. We adopted the other one(cheaper not claiming as ours $60 VS $150). We pick him up Monday after he is fixed.

We really hate that woman. Never waves and knew they were our cats. Thankfully we will be moving soon.


----------



## chandab

Glad you got one kitty back, but that really sucks.


----------



## AnnaC

Hope the other two kitties found a good home, but really glad you at least got one back - that woman is a pain in the neck!!

Off to check the craft section Chanda.


----------



## chandab

Ok, so not mini pictures, but I've shared my work before, so here are my latest two quilts, completed this afternoon.


----------



## AnnaC

As always they are beautiful Chanda - I love the way you put your colours together!


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Anna; but I had a little help with the colors, its a coordinated fabric group.


----------



## chandab

Thank you.



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> GORGEOUS !!!!! As ALWAYS, I might add!


Do they look a little familiar to you?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what fabulous presents Diane, just perfect! They will be thrilled - as I well know about the wonderful designs Chanda produces!


----------



## chandab

I'm thinking I might do some horse themed quilts next. Yes, quilts: I have a huge stack of pretty horse panels, all the same, they were salesman samples; just need to find some coordinating fabrics to go with. Wonder if I a picture of the panel, might still have the link to a web store that carried it.

Here's the panel: http://webstore.quiltropolis.net/stores_app/Browse_Item_Details.asp?Shopper_id=1473812942121473&Store_id=696&page_id=23&Item_ID=3876 Its an older fabric, so I don't know how long the link will be good, eventually they'll sell out. I also have a little bit of the coordinate fabric, some pine trees, and one other in small pieces. And, I think I still have some of this on the bolt:


----------



## AnnaC

A brilliant idea Chanda - should be very popular as well! Go for it!


----------



## chandab

Well, so far, the horse quilt I have up on the Novemberfest craft thread hasn't had any inquiries, but you never know.


----------



## chandab

Last minute Christmas gifts completed. The blue and cream snowflake one is for my MIL and the other 4 are for my sister.


----------



## chandab

Thank you. These are really simple, just two pieces of fabric and a little sewing, no batting, no quilting, nothing fancy, unless you want to add a decorative button to each end (I just sew the flap down, its quicker and I don't have to track down and buy a matching button).


----------



## AnnaC

As always they are fantastic Chanda!!


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Anna. Its fun to share pics with people who appreciate the work; hubby just doesn't get it.


----------



## paintponylvr

Chanda -

Forgive me but I don't know what the last minute Christmas gifts are... Are they table runners?

Pretty, though.

I LOVE the horse prints...


----------



## chandab

Yes, they are table runners, and oh so simple to make. Look up 10-minute table runner online and you should get lots of hits.

thank you.


----------



## chandab

No real news on the mare/foal front, I hope Tana took and Showy was exposed, but was b*tchy to Topper, so don't know if it happened. And, I really don't recall if I exposed anyone else to Topper, although Misty and Caddy are looking a little chubby. [Would love it if Caddy were, as she has the potential to have a buckskin with Topper; and I so want a buckskin; and if I didn't buy it, Shayne couldn't complain too loudly.



]

Been playing with my new Kindle a little bit, downloaded a couple games and more recently downloaded a couple horse apps (one nutrition questions and one health questions). Today, I downloaded a couple dozen of my horse pictures from the computer, so I could just take the Kindle to town and show Mom the horses. [i copied pictures I wanted to a new folder, and then just downloaded that folder, it worked so smoothly for me. Should be able to download more as needed.]


----------



## chandab

I know some of you don't get too far from the mare stare forum here, so will share a non-horsey picture with you.
My latest project. Saw a picture on FB, the pattern was free from Craftsy, but so easy I just winged it. I did make a few alterations to suit the fabric I had available, but not much.


----------



## AnnaC

Another WOW Chanda - Great mixture of colours and I love the pattern too.


----------



## chandab

I could just scream... Having internet problems. yesterday, the internet wouldn't load, called my ISP provider and while we were talking it came back on. Happened again today, called tech support, he walked me through a bunch of steps, but still having problems, no e-mail, no Yahoo, no google; guy said he wasn't sure what was going on and that he'd consult with someone on his end and they'd get back to me, so we hung up and I got ready to go feed. (I was able to read e-mail before going out to do chores). I thought, yeah its fixed and we're good to go... No such luck, tried to go on line after lunch and almost the same problems; no yahoo, no Hotmail, some missing pictures on FB, no video links works on FB. Can't even go on the ISP providers website, usually that survives just about anything. Luckily, I can still come here and read and post; but that doesn't help me with my e-mail and business.

Supper's in the oven, anti-virus program is running (has been since before I went out to feed this evening, so well over an hour, nearly 2 now), and hubby is crabby (what's new this winter; I'm crabby, too).

Most of the fur kids are doing fine, but I think I have a couple that are a little ouchy on their feet, the ground is so frozen and hard right now, its no wonder. Hope the weather breaks into spring soon; but I'm in MT, so that'll likely be May.


----------



## chandab

Ok, so for the moment the internet is working fully, again. I have e-mail, all of FB, all of Yahoo, etc. Hopefully, they got what ever it was fixed. My anti-viral scan found nothing.
Luckily, we haven't had the winter weather other places have had; cold yes and lots of it, but snow has been limited.

Here's a little project I finished a couple weeks ago (baby-size):



And, here's my current project (small lap size):


----------



## AnnaC

Another two brilliant designs Chanda! I prefer the quiet regular charm of the second one to the exciting colours of the first one, but then I'm all for peace and calm in life just now!

Sorry you have been having computer trouble - there is nothing worse than having 'hold-ups etc' with the internet when it is important that you stay 'connected'. Hoping things stay sorted for you.





Any news about your possible pregnant girls?


----------



## chandab

Nothing new with the maybe girls, if they are they won't be due til May/June, so we should have time for warm up first. I have one girl I'm now thinking might be pregnant, and she is getting slightly ouchy hooves (which I think she did with her first foal, so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with her, we are frozen and crappy around here).

BTW, we are literally crappy around here, our septic backed up, and we can't get it flowing in the right direction. Commercial companies won't drive this far out, especially on Sunday.






:10_2_12:






uke






:arg!


----------



## chandab

We got the back-up system running, and when the cold climbs above freezing, we do hopefully have a guy coming to pump out the tank. I have tons of laundry to do now. The load that I started this morning, is now on its second full, clean wash cycle; my clothes sat in the washer all day with backed up water.



One of those cycles was with Lysol in the water, since I don't want to bleach my clothes, but do want to disinfect them. I have a load of towels from the floors to do



, another load of my clothes, a load of the stuff Shayne was wearing today; then onto washing the back hall floor where we tracked in and out of the house



, toilets to scrub and tubs to scrub (I got mine done, but the other won't be done til after Shayne cleans up the two sump pumps he tried to work with today).

And, I hope I am able to go to town tomorrow for my meeting.


----------



## chandab

Got a few things cleaned up this morning, already. Now time to do chores, hten more cleaning, so I can get to my meeting this afternoon.


----------



## chandab

Not a foal, but we have our first calf of the year. No pictures, as I've not even gotten dressed yet (I'm running late this morning), but his momma had him up at the front of the corral, so I could see him/her from the house. Its red, like most of our calves will be.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Ooooooo...baby cowies!! I like pictures of cute little calf faces while we're waiting. I believe you need a break from cleanup and taking pictures (if you can keep the camera defrosted) is ever so much more fun.


----------



## chandab

Perhaps in the next day or two, once it gets out of the barn; the calving barn is too dark for decent pictures. Besides, momma is pretty protective, that camera flash might cause a stampede.


----------



## chandab

Still haven't made it down to the calving barn with the camera, but did take a picture of our fresh snowfall this morning.

Here are Misty (silver dapple), Tana (silver bay dun) and Showy (sorrel) on this fresh snowy day.



Tana and Showy are my two maybes (due May/June, if they are).


----------



## chandab

Not horrible, right around freezing at that time, warmer later in the day (about half the snow is gone again, already).


----------



## chandab

Ok, Diane, here you go...
I have a maybe pregnancy with Caddy, it wasn't planned, but if she is and goes 320 days like she did with her other foal, then she'd be due around May 23-May 27. [i was planning for a different mare or two to be bred, but may have had a whoops.]
Here's Caddy today:



She's been a bit uncomfortable, and lying down, plus the new batch of snow, so they are dirty and/or wet.


----------



## AnnaC

Love the snow pics Chanda, cant really give you an opinion about Caddy, but keeping my fingers crossed for her, she's such a pretty girl and I'm liking the sound of a new buckskin filly!


----------



## chandab

Ok, so not foals, but here are a couple of the new calves. I took more pictures, but had technical difficulties loading them (they didn't turn out that great anyway).


----------



## chandab

I think they are too cute at these age; don't like but a few once they are adults. Most of the solid red calves will pretty much look the same, but we have a few of the brockle red cows, so will have a few calves and I'll probably take pictures of a few more of them as they come. I think we are up to 8 or 10 now, not sure.


----------



## eagles ring farm

How cute Chanda


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I think they are cute at that age too Chanda, not so much when they get older, for me they cause a fencing headache


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo baby moos!! Love the pics Chanda, like Diane I miss my cows and calves so much. Looking forward to more pics as new ones arrive.


----------



## chandab

Ok, I tried the string test, and I have 2, 2, and 2... Two fillies, two colts and two open (plus three I didn't try today).


Two oops: one strong filly (Caddy), one colt (Misty). Two planned; one tiny circle, filly (Showy), and one colt (Tana). Two open: Dolly and Bonny.


----------



## AnnaC

It will be exciting to see if it works out Chanda - I'm still waiting for the wind to die down here to test mine.


----------



## chandab

Yes, it'll be interesting to see if it works. Last time I had exposed mares it said 6 Colts, I ended up with 3 colts and 3 nothing, so not sure what happened then... Perhaps some wishful thinking on my part. Should know in about 9 weeks.


----------



## chandab

I'm really excited about Caddy's possible foal; she's acting miserable about like she did this far along in her last (first) pregnancy, except this time I wasn't expecting it, so haven't over Fed her (she was way too fat that first pregnancy and it caused more issues).


----------



## chandab

A whole lot more calves on the ground now, probably somewhere between 1/3-1/2 ways done, maybe a bit more, I've lost count. Unfortunately, we've lost 3 calves, but it comes with the terroritory; while I don't like it, it doesn't affect me as strongly as when a horse is lost or one of the cats (even barn cats) or the dogs. They are such cute little toots, and I love it when they get to playing and are racing around the pen with their tails straight up in the air. I'll see about more pictures when its a bit nicer outside, its windy and overcast today, so quite gloomy.

As far as the mares go, still 6 to 8 weeks to go, depending on how long they decide to go this time. With their winter fluff, they barely look pregnant, but rather just round all over. Next week (April 7) when I go to town for a meeting, I'm going to pick up some Nutrena Safe Choice Special Care to try; I want to simplify my feed room, and the vet in town recently picked up a line of Nutrena feeds, so if she plans to stay stocked up, I'll give it a try. [i've been feeding a bit of a mix because very little is available around here, so if it works for us, the Special Care will simplify my life and feed room.] Any one else feeding it, if so, how much are you feeding and how do you like it?


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hey Chanda,

Been looking at the photos of Tana (again lol)

My little Mare whilst showing little that she is pregnant to look at looks very much like Tana in one of those photos. Its the photo of Tana out in the Yard. She has a distinct line on the side of her stomach like Tana did. I tried to Paste the pIc but wouldn't allow me.


----------



## chandab

Ryan I can't find your thread right now, but hopefully if you come back here, you'll see this post. here's another picture of Tana earlier that same morning with a big line down her side, I didn't see it til after she foaled and hadn't noticed it before.
I don't think this is one I posted to your thread, but can't remember:


----------



## Ryan Johnson

This is the Pic im talking about



.

See the line pointing on the diagonal ? Hoping it means baby now laying in position


----------



## chandab

_Can't remember if it was last night or this morning, but I was walking through Caddy's corral and she flicked her tail and I noticed something... She has baggage, barely an overnight bag, but its started (and a bit lopsided, right side is a bit more full than left). If I have her guesstimated due date right, she's 4-6 weeks out from 320 days. [she foaled at 320 with her first foal with known breeding dates. This one wasn't really planned, but I guess they had different ideas.]_


----------



## chandab

Must have been this morning, cause today's exercise has decreased it to a hand bag.


----------



## AnnaC

Deceasing with daytime exercise up until approx the last 10days/week is sooooooooooooooo perfectly normal - well done Caddy, cant wait to see what you are hiding!!


----------



## chandab

She's a bit sore, so actually surprised she moved enough to reduce it. If she is carrying, this will be her second and last foal; she got sick with her first mid-pregnancy (off feed and a touch of laminitis) and she got sick with this mid-pregnancy (a touch of laminitis or possibly just muscle soreness, still figuring it out); a foal is not worth her being this miserable, but this round she has good appetite (wasn't planning for the pregnancy, so haven't been over-feeding her, she's lighter than last time, so that's a good thing). [she was nearly obese with her first pregnancy, and it wasn't good for her.]


----------



## chandab

caddy had itchy bum syndrome tonight at feeding time, she was practically sitting on the fence. I know butt pressing can be a sign of getting closer, but unless they were sneakier than I thought, she should still be at least a couple weeks from 300 days, and even further from 320 (she had her first foal at 320 days, and 320 seems to be a good number around here - 320, 320, 307 and 324).


----------



## chandab

Me, too! I'm pretty sure she is hiding something, and it will be her last something; since she does not do well starting mid-pregnancy. And, under the weather is not a sign you want to determine pregnancy.


----------



## chandab

I know its probably been a while since I posted pics of Topper, and while not new, here are a couple pics of the daddy to be of Caddy's maybe baby, and also Tana, Showy and Misty's (two planned, one whoops).

Topper:
2011:



2013 (pasture pic, before the mares demolished the pasture):




Caddy (really old picture):



I don't think I've shared many pictures of Showy, since she hasn't had a foal for me yet, and I'm not positive this time (older picture of her too):



Caddy's dam is a well marked pinto, Caddy got minimal color, Topper might be splash; what are the chances the two of them could produce more color than they show. [Thinking Topper might be minimal splash based on his blue-eyed colt two years ago (Manny is out of a cremello, but her background has limited white markings).]


----------



## AnnaC

No idea of the colour possibilities but just wanted to say how much I love your handsome Topper, I've always liked him and the babies he throws. Hoping Showy is in foal for you this time.


----------



## chandab

I'm really hoping the filly fairy will be kind and deposit a buckskin filly at Caddy's hooves for me, if it happens to have more white than mom than that's just the icing on the cake.

Thank you for the compliments on Topper. He's still a bit of a handful, but boy does he make nice babies, even with Misty, an average mare (he insisted on her his first year, and wouldn't look at the other mares before her).


----------



## chandab

As requested, new Tilly pictures. She's hairy, dirty and still cute as heck. She's a long hair donkey, so unless I clip her, she'll look woolie year round. She's not matted this year, like she was last, so don't know yet if I'll clip her.





Second picture she is with Baybe and Che`.

Finally got my act together, and have a vet appointment this Friday to have the little boys gelded, they're coming up on two years old, and are starting to realize they are boys. Sometime this week I'll see if I can get them on the scale and have a decent weight for the vet to work with for sedation. My regular vet is out of commission until July, so trying a new vet with really good prices; currently she is primarily a mobile vet, hopefully she's really good. [The other vet I've used before charges a fortune for gelding procedure and mileage, about 2x what my regular vet charges for both.]


----------



## atotton

So cute


----------



## eagles ring farm

I love Topper too and Caddy sending filly fairy thoughts your way

can't wait to see this foal

I also am not good at pinto genes


----------



## chandab

Hopefully this vet won't give me that "I'm the vet, so I know more than you about everything", we tend to get that attitude up here a lot. I don't know how "practice" she has had up here with horses, since we are in the middle of cattle country.

Oh, and thanks for the compliments on Tilly.


----------



## chandab

I called the vet this morning to ask her what vaccines she stocks and depending on the answer to bring 5 with her (the boys, Tilly and Baybe). I didn't ask brand, but she stocks a 3-way vaccine (we're a closed herd here, so biggest vaccine is sleeping sickness and tetanus), and commented that she doesn't care for the all in one like 6-way vaccines, as they don't always produce as good of protection as the more individual shots. So she'll be vaccinating the boys, Tilly and Baybe for me; I can get the rest, but want to make sure the boys have what they need since they've only had initial series, same with Tilly, and last year, Baybe didn't get her vaccination (3 needles later, the vaccine ended up on the ground or on her, rather than in her, she was a stinker). Sounds like she might be a good back-up vet, so far; but we'll see how the appointment goes Friday. She's going to bring her US machine, and we might be checking the maybe pregnant mares to see if they are pregnant (externally), although, she might be small enough to take a feel the old-fashioned way.

Gotta run to town for groceries and Shayne's picking up corner posts, so since he's taking the trailer, I'm thinking I might pick-up a couple more portable panels (while we got the trailer in town, and I have a bit of cash to spend).


----------



## chandab

I'm ready to share my weekend sooner than I thought I would be; it's been

a full horsey weekend around here (well two days were busy, the days in

between just gave me lots of time to think).

I've been planning a gelding party for the 2 year old colts for some time.

Called my regular vet two weeks ago, she's expecting, so won't be doing

ranch calls (or any livestock) til July; I couldn't wait that long. The

other vet I've used, costs twice as much (higher for the procedure and

higher ranch call fee); so I called a vet that is fairly new to the area

and she was able to get us in on Friday, May 23 and had very reasonable

rates. So, two gelding proceedures, 5 vaccinations (the four 2-year olds

and Baybe, I couldn't get her last year), and... Also scheduled

euthanasia for Honey, black pinto mare; she's been going down hill for

longer than I should have let it go on; arthritis, laminitis, Cushing's

and unable to keep weight (fed more than the rest, but still thin; vet was

surprised how thin, cause she didn't look bad, but felt skinny). I waited

as long as I did hoping to get her on a little pasture this spring so she

could be a horse and enjoy grass one more time, she wasn't overly

interested (just another sign, she was ready to let go). Tuesday, a gal

called back that had called last fall on the colts and they still wanted

Junior, but they want him intact, they made plans for Memorial Day to come

get him, so he was at least temporarily rescued from the gelding wagon.

So I've spent several days hoping they'd show up; they did, they seem

really nice and are quite pleased with Junior. I'll be sending his

paperwork for transfer, I'm already a member and I have gelding paperwork

to send in anyway. I didn't think it would happen that I'd be down two

horses in as many days. I'm sure Shayne will be more pleased than I am,

since he thinks I have too many horses. I thought I had more to say, but

I've lost the rest of my train of thought. Pictures of the two "new"

geldings and the little stud muffin.

Pictures taken May 25, 2014

Junior:




Manny:




Monte:


----------



## chandab

Thank you. I love these guys, the gal said she'd keep in touch. They don't have a computer, so just snail mail or phone, but hopefully I'll hear from them occasionally.


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry to hear about Honey Chanda - always a difficult decision to have to make for our golden oldies.

The boys look great - hopefully Junior's new family will keep in touch every now and again as it is so good to hear about our precious babies once they move on in their new lives.


----------



## chandab

Yeah, me; I found a new farrier, finally after 18 months without a regular farrier and 9 months without one that could at least keep up the saddle horses. [i've been trimming them myself to the best of my abilities, but I have a couple that are more than I can handle, and I just flat out can't get the nippers through the saddle horses' hooves.] Today was our first appointment, we caught up the saddle horses and 1 mini; and he'll be back next week to do 3 more minis (a little bit of a scheduling snafoo). Then, we'll get on a schedule with someone else in the area and have regular appointments for the saddle horses and which ever minis might need more work than my skills allow. I hope I was a good client, and he'll keep coming back. I don't want to pay to have everyone done, but the saddle horses and "special" minis as they need it would be a good thing. [i do pretty good with the normal ones.


----------



## chandab

He was late this morning, but comes from a fair distance away, and he didn't realize just how far it was, despite my telling him.


----------



## chandab

This week's appointment got postponed til next week due to weather. The other client, that put him close enough to work on my couple, postponed; I have barn we can work in. Although with the thunder, postponing was probably a good idea.


----------



## cassie

sorry to hear about your lovely Honey, run free pretty girl.

wow your "babies" aren't babies anymore! they look great! congrats on Junior and his new home! how very exciting!


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear that you hae found a farrier that you can (hopefully) work with, it will be great if you can get a regular schedule going for him with that other farm in the area.


----------



## chandab

A good morning, the first in a long time with the horses.

I trimmed Topper, he was very good. I trimmed Baybe; a bit difficult to catch like usual, but good for her trim. Then, I detangled Baybe's mane, I think she might have actually enjoyed it, once she realized I wasn't doing any thing serious to her (no shots, no wormer, no trimming); I got three or four big dreadlock style wind knots removed from her mane. I know it won't last long since it's windy, but it was so relaxing and enjoyable, even though it made my arms tired, since it's been a long time since I've done any mane detangling. I have several more to do, if the farrier doesn't postpone again tomorrow, I think I'll detangle a few manes while he's trimming hooves.

I know this may sound strange to some, but it's been awhile since I've done anything other than basic chores of feeding, watering, trimming hooves and deworming any of my horses; I've been in a funk, and not enjoying much of anything, and I hope this means those dark clouds are clearing and I can get back to really enjoying my horses.


----------



## AnnaC

I also find it relaxing to 'fiddle' with manes and tails, so I know what you mean Chanda. Plus as my lot simply live out as nature intended, manes and tails are always windswept, tangled etc., mainly because life has been just too busy and stressful for things to be otherwise, except for the odd mare that we are breeding from who gets at least some 'attention' while coming in for foaling and my special boy Mootie who is stabled a nights and does get a fairly regular 'once over' his body plus his mane and tail brushed out.

The other thing that we do that would not meet with most folks approval is to never use fly sprays etc. My crowd are just left to cope as best they can! The reason behind this is that it helps to keep them from scoffing ALL that grass all day - they make for the shelter/shade of the trees during the heat of the day and spend their time flicking the flies away from themselves and their friends, moving around, changing places, keeping busy etc. Plus we only have 3 water tanks around all our land and as our fields are large, or they have several fields open to them, they have to walk a long way, up and down hills, to get water whenever they need it - forced exercise you might say!! Yes, they are all fat/overweight but there is no 'flabby' fat on any of them and they are all very capable of having mad racing turns on a regular basis without seeming to get out of breath at all!!

So dont feel guilty about having times when life just seems to get in the way of what other folks might think you should be doing, you have had so much on your plate over this last winter and before, plus your horses wont come to any harm I can assure you.





((((HUGS))))


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Anna. For awhile there, I had lost the joy of having them, but I think it's back. Perhaps, I'll even get the desire to ride; if not that, then perhaps train a mini to drive. Who knows, but I know I'm start to feel the joy of having horses, again.


----------



## chandab

Farrier ran late yesterday, his schedule was busier than he had planned; he scheduled lots of horses as he was supposed to have help for the day and his help called the night before and cancelled on him, so he was the only one working all day. I was getting a little worried, since our weather was kind of ugly, but he arrived, and we got 3 mares with hoof issues trimmed. We have quite a ways to go yet, but all 3 are now well on their way back to normal shaped hooves. All were a bit sore last night, so got a bit of bute (I've not had problems using it, so will continue to do so for this sort of thing). I now only have one more horse to trim this month, and he's pretty easy to do, just need to get it done. We didn't schedule ahead, but the farrier should be back in roughly 6 weeks to trim the saddle horses again, and which ever of the minis that needs his help; I'll continue to trim the normal minis and get his help with those with issues.


----------



## paintponylvr

Chandab - well, it's nice to have you back.





If you go thru some of the driving threads, I think I have a similar spring story...





Hopefully you stay caught up with your farrier. It's no fun to have hoof problems and stress due to that. I wish Honey "run free" on her journey, it was great that she had some new, "green grass" to eat (reference My Friend Flicka or better Green Grass of Wyoming).

And can't wait to hear which mares are coming due first... I didn't have any this year and none expected next. I've got a few more than you...




:HappyBounce


----------



## chandab

Well, to be perfectly honest, I don't know if any body is pregnant. Didn't do any testing, since in the middle of breeding last year I started doubting being in the breeding game. So, the two mare I "planned", I don't think took; I have two I didn't plan and could be maybes, one of those is one of the mare's with hoof problems. Even though I didn't preg-check her, she has many of the signs she did while pregnant with her last foal; which for her unfortunately is getting sick (going off feed mid-winter) and having a bout of footiness. Since I didn't plan it, I'm really not sure when she might have gotten in with the stallion. So, unless I break down and test a couple, it's just a waiting game. And, since I thought Baybe was pregnant last year, I didn't keep track of her boyfriend very closely, but he was very interested in her in August; and Tilly looks more pregnant than anyone, but she hasn't been clipped and as a long-haired donkey is pretty fuzzy still (I might clip her yet, if we ever warm up enough to worry about any one overheating).


----------



## chandab

No foaling news, I'm beginning to think no one took, so need to decide if I want to try for next year or not, and make up my mind soon.

I ran to town today for feed and groceries and to take some fabric in to a gal. Went to buy my feed, and I got two free bags of feed. I had no idea, but the feed company has a buy 10, get one free program, the store filled out two cards retro-actively for me back to the first of the year. And, I have a couple bags stamped out for the senior feed I use, so it won't be too long, and I'll get a free one of those too. Can't beat free feed.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

That's great more companies should run deals like that . Every little cent helps in the horse budget . How about some pics of the mares in question . It would be great to see some more pics it's been a while since we saw some of your lovely ones


----------



## chandab

It might be a few days, we have to move cows to a different pasture, it's going to be a 2-3 day job; but new pictures of everyone is on the schedule for this summer. Hope I can get it done.


----------



## chandab

Shayne initially told me 2-3 days to get the cows moved, we did it all today. Got up early, got to the pasture about 6:30am, trailed them 3 miles home, put them in the corrals to drink and mother up, then started sorting pairs to load them on the trailers and haul them 10 miles in the other direction to their summer pasture, 4 loads/trips and done. about a 13 hour day looking at cows, so I've had my fill for awhile. I have a lot of catching up to do, but will try to get some pictures soon.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Wow you both sound like you have been extremely busy !! Enjoy your relaxing night


----------



## chandab

I did sleep quite well last night, and today, I'm doing laundry, if I don't Shayne will be naked and that's not a good thing when you are haying, the chaff is horrible.


----------



## chandab

Ok, a few candid shots from today. Very few are very good, and I had some problems with my camera, so lost a few I took.
I'll load them in more than one post.

Here are Baybe, Che` and Tilly. [baybe isn't as fat as the picture shows, she has gained a little since I weighed her this spring, when she was down about 50# from last year, but definitely not fat.]


----------



## chandab

Topper. He's not lame or sore, I caught him mid turn-around, so his legs were all over.


----------



## chandab

The girls, as a group:

They thought the old hay stack was better than their grass.




I moved them to the grassy part of their pasture:


----------



## chandab

The girls individually:

Caddy, my whoops maybe baby mare; now thinking just a belly (not fat, just a belly for some reason), I can feel her ribs and spine, so not fat, but something going on.




Her chunky daughter, Dolly:




Misty, the first mare I bought, feeling pretty good:




Tana, appy-bred mare with just characteristics:




and, with Bonny:




Bonny - my George daughter:




Showy:




I think that's all the girls.


----------



## chandab

And, the geldings:

Dakota, didn't want to come, nor lift his head out of the grass, but here you go anyway:




Jasper, my Cushing's gelding - hey Diane, I think he's Varnish Roan, what do you think?

In the barn, when I came:




Outside:




And, the two newest geldings, my 2012 foals, now big two year olds.





Monte:

Showing off his appy mottling:




All of him:




And, Manny, who isn't so little any more:




And, the boys across the fence from the girls:


----------



## Ryan Johnson

They look Gr8 Chanda, thankyou for the update


----------



## chandab

Jasper changes a little bit each year, if I have it right now, I believe he's 15 years old this year (he was given to me).

Monte's characteristics didn't show as much in the picture as they do in person, and I think he might get a little snowflaking, he has some white hairs on his back, but just barely.


----------



## chandab

Well, no foals here this year, I had thought maybe on a couple mares, but I was wrong. It's too late in the year to try for next summer, but if someone comes in heat before Sept 15, I might just try anyway, since I don't breed every year, it won't hurt anyone to have a late season foal. I think I'm getting Caddy's hooves back together. Jasper fell apart this summer, which unfortunately is a side effect of his Cushing's, especially if I'm not on top of his medication dosing; I think we are on top of it now, but it'll take time for him to recover the lost weight. I had an Open House for my little quilt supply business, yesterday, while there were only 11 gals that came, they sure had fun and we all had a pretty good afternoon.


----------



## paintponylvr

They are looking good Chandab! and I really would love to just have a visit "home". 11 ladies and fun with quilting? What's not to like? I SSSOOOO want to come up for a visit!!

Did you get part of this early winter storm??

We went from 100* on last Friday to just 60* on Monday back to 90* tomorrow! CRAZY. Gosh today was wonderful - little humidity and though warm @ 80+, felt wonderful since so little humidity.


----------



## chandab

Paula, no snow (unless you count the dozen flakes that tried to fall), but we did get rain and only about 43 above yesterday morning, only 36 this morning. Too much rain this summer has probably wrecked much of our hay, at least as far as horse hay is concerned; good thing the cows can eat pretty much anything. I'm looking into to alternatives to stretch what good hay we will have this year; trying to find some good hay cubes that I can easily get (not an easy task around here.


----------



## chandab

The site was down, and we lost our Like button, bummer.

Diane, I can get ok cubes from one supplier, but they won't be delivering this way again til the first week of October (I think). I did call the CoOp today, and the office girl said she'd look into it, but she'd been sick for two days, so was playing catch up and it might take a bit for her to get to my request, so we'll see. In the meantime, I'm contacting the few people I know that might have small squares, but not looking good so far.

For now, the girls are back on morning grazing, and they have access to the straw stack in their grazing area, it has two grass bales in it on the bottom that they have already dug into. When Shayne has a chance, he'll move some bales around so we have better access, in the meantime, I just need to keep a close eye that the upper bales aren't going to fall.


----------



## chandab

No cubes available at the local CoOp, but there is a place 100 miles from here that has a decent brand of cubes, so making a run tomorrow for cubes, same brand as the place that delivers, so I'll get enough to get me to delivery week, and go from there. I sure hope some of our homegrown round bales are clean enough for the horses, that would be a whole lot cheaper than buying tons of bagged cubes. I bought squares from a guy the first time 8 years ago, usually have enough for the barn. usually my FIL bring me about 100 bales, but his baler broke down after filling his barn (of course), so no extra bales. Man, I hope the round bales are clean enough, but we had tons of rain this summer, so we might not have diddly for the horses.


----------



## AnnaC

Really hope you can sort out the winter feed for your crew Chanda, it causes so many problems when the rain pours down at the wrong time of the year. Good luck with the cubes and keeping my finger crossed for you regarding the bales.


----------



## chandab

I got the last 10 bags of cubes from the "local" place, and in about 3 weeks if I need them, I can order from the place that delivers. I'm really hoping the hay guy calls and says he got in that last cut. And, then when we bring home our round bales that some are horse quality.


----------



## chandab

Diane, you have no idea how much I hope so too. On my way home, I swung through the town where my hay guy is near, and there were fresh cut hay fields and fresh bales in the area, so maybe, just maybe I'll get some more hay. I'll likely need it for Jasper, he wouldn't eat the hay cubes tonight, the mares scarfed theirs down; the geldings not so much. [i know they all would likely eat them if they were Standlee brand cubes, but with this off brand, they don't all like them. Picky beggers.]


----------



## chandab

I'm not very impressed with the cubes, they are hard and don't look to be of great quality, but they'll do for now. The mares are eating them just fine, the geldings are iffy, Topper eats them just fine, and the Cushing's gelding likes them mixed in his soaked beet pulp. the mares are splitting a 14-qt bucket of broken up cubes (8-qt bucket of intact cubes that I've been breaking apart by hand, any that don't break up will get soaked).


----------



## chandab

They'll help til we bring home round bales and I can start digging through them looking for decent hay, I'm hopeful that the centers will be good. Round bales shed water decently, but eventually if there is a lot of rain, they do get wet through and through. Sounds like when we ship calves this fall, we might be taking a trailer of cull cows down, if so, I'll have a trailer to put hay pellets in, so I can really stock up (more than the usual 15-20 bags), if funds are available for more than the usual.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Hi Chanda

I sure hope all works out for your hay. Love the pictures everyone looks great


----------



## chandab

Thank you Lori.

I'm hoping the homegrown hay isn't as bad as I'm thinking it is. Shayne will start hauling after he's done with harvesting wheat, and then I can try one of this year's bales. We have some year old hay here at home, but it's in really bad shape, so just cow quality now (I've opened a couple bales only to find mold after the outer layer or two are removed, so no good and they'll have to be hauled off).


----------



## chandab

So far the cubes are working fine to stretch hay. I'm about through my first bag, the girls think they are great; Topper is fine with them, but the geldings change from day to day (goofy boys).


----------



## chandab

Yeah! Guess who called this evening? Yep, my hay guy called, he finally got that late cut, and two ton are for me. Shayne will hook up the trailer for me in the morning, and take a spin around the yard, to be sure all is ok. We haven't hooked up the new pickup yet, so I get the maiden voyage. I just picked up those hay cubes last week that are just so-so, but I'm going to feed them and continue to stretch hay and help it last longer. [Hopefully, some of our homegrown round bales will be horse quality, at least the centers, maybe.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Yay that's fantastic news Chanda.






Hope the new pick up goes well for you going to collect it. Hoping its great quality and it lasts for you


----------



## chandab

Might be a bit high in sugar being late season cut, but beggars can't be too choosy; as long as it's clean and mold free my ponies will be happy and so will I.

I rarely if ever get a bad bale of hay from this guy when I buy during cutting season.

Early spring before new hay season, he's given me a few bales to try to make it new season, and they can be questionable, but he just gives them to me to try; so sometimes they work, sometimes they feed the cows and I have to find a different way to stretch.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Well I really hope all the bales are mould free and last you till you can get more of what u need


----------



## chandab

Whew! Just got home with a trailer load of hay, 70 bales or so, will have to count them off the trailer. My ponies should be happy, not near enough for the year, but will get til after we bring round bales home. OMG! This hay is really nice, second cut grass mix; usually only get one cut where I am, but the hay guy is 50 miles south and on irrigated.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad that you have managed to get hold of some hay Chanda, and it sounds like good stuff too!! Also hoping that you find plenty of suitable feeding hay amongst your round bales when they arrive. Good luck!


----------



## chandab

Thanks, Anna. I got half the hay stashed in one barn last night, a small stack outside to feed first (the bales from the bottom of the stack), and today, I'll see how much I can stash in the other barn and stack the other batch of bottom bales outside Topper's pen. [The bottom bales are just slightly discolored along the ground edge, but should be just fine if fed first. and, if I need to I'll stash some in the third barn, but don't really want mix hay in there, as the donkey shouldn't have anything but grass (Che` could eat it, and he'd love a little grass/alfalfa mix).


----------



## chandab

Aside from calves this past spring, this will be the only "baby" on the place this year:




As you can see the orphan kitty doesn't mind. And, the new addition is all Shayne's.


----------



## chandab

When I get the chance to take more pictures, I'll share, but right now he's in the semi with Shayne hauling hay (Shayne took the little portable kennel to be sure he's safe). And, at the moment it looks like Shayne is going with "Redneck" as a name.


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! What an absolute sweetie - sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!! What breed is he Chanda and how old?


----------



## chandab

Red Heeler (not sure if you consider it a mix, when one parent is Blue Heeler and the other Red Heeler); the litter was 2 red males and 3 blue females. Only 6 weeks old. I'll try to get more pictures, if I can; he's hubby's dog, so I'm trying not to get too involved, so he's attached to hubby and will work cows for him.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

How cute Chanda, he looks as tho he is quite comfortable sitting with Shayne


----------



## chandab

More puppy pictures. He's about 9 weeks old now. Shayne took these, and they were just taken off the camera, I know some were just taken, but it's possible one might be older.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

He's Lovely Chanda , he looks like such a sweet Pup


----------



## Wings

Awwwwwwwww, how adorable!!!


----------



## chandab

Thanks guys. He's Shayne's, but since he's a pup, it's hard to resist playing with him. Need to make sure I don't get carried away, so he'll bond with Shayne and listen to him, so eventually he'll listen for working cows. Not really too much of a problem since Shayne takes him almost everywhere with him; semi hauling hay, tractor moving bales, fencing, and so on.


----------



## AnnaC

Looks as though he's settled in really well Chanda, both in your home with his furry siblings and also at work with Shayne. He's just so adorable and cute - keep the pictures coming when you can please.


----------



## chandab

He found about icy water the hard way the other day. I rode with Shayne to break ice in the water holes for the cows, they are still on fall grazing, I had gotten cold so was sitting in the pick-up while he broke ice in one hole. Rough (the puppy, his name is "Roughneck", but we just call him Rough) was outside playing and chasing the other dogs, he ran across the ice and right into the freshly chopped hole. Good thing Heelers have double coats, he didn't get too wet close to his skin, plus we have a towel in the pick-up, so he sat on the floor with the heater turned to the floor boards and dried off while Shayne finished up with the ice breaking.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooop's - good job that you were there to get the little fella sorted, bless him!


----------



## chandab

A little holiday update. I got a Christmas card with pictures from the family that bought Junior this spring, they sent a couple pictures, which I scanned. they have started training him under saddle and to drive, no weight bearing, just the basics. She said he took to it like a duck to water, nothing bothers him. Yeah. So happy.

I had to scan them into the computer, so they look even worse than the prints I was sent, but still...





The saddled pictures were taken the first day he wore a saddle, not too worried.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a good boy!! So glad that it is all working out so well for him and for them!


----------



## chandab

So not horse related, but mine aren't doing anything this winter except eating hay and producing methane, so this is all there is...

We've started working on the house remodel again, finally. We got the new front door in, the last 3 new windows, 2 bathroom exhaust wall fans and finally started on the siding (1/4 of one side of the house done).

I've started a little bit of quilting finally, but with the remodeling on nice days, I've not gotten much done. I tried a new technique and made this table runner:




I've started another quilt using fabric samples with the same technique different arrangement, no picture, yet, as I've barely started it; but it's Western theme fabric in assorted fabrics.


----------



## lkblazin

Really cool! I wish I had a talent like that. How long did it take you to make the table runner?


----------



## chandab

Thank you.
I really don't remember; a couple hours, maybe longer since it was a new technique, I didn't keep track. It's only 4 blocks long, so not terribly big.

I know I have way more than a couple hours into the newest quilt, but I've only got the 12 blocks done, haven't sewn them into rows yet, so still a lot to do on that.


----------



## lkblazin

Really only a couple hours. If I tried it would probably be like a month. At the least. Very cool, you have a gift


----------



## chandab

I'm not a great quilter, but have been quilting for a dozen years or so, so a bit faster than I used to be. I didn't sit down all at once, since there are many things during the day to occupy my time, so it might have taken longer. The quilt I'm working on now has taken 3-4 days so far, but I've only been able to work on for maybe an hour at a time. I have the twelve blocks done, but haven't had time to see them together yet, and decide how I'm going to finish.


----------



## chandab

Here's the latest quilt, just finished it last weekend. I think it's about 40x55", but I'd have to measure to be sure.


----------



## lkblazin

That is so cool and very creative, double thumbs up.


----------



## AnnaC

Just perfect, a great design. Another fantastic quilt.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, ladies.

Should get a picture of the back too, while just rectangles, it's colorful too, as I used the rest of the sample pieces for the backing, so rope, cowhide, more of the green and a couple other western prints.


----------



## Kim P

So pretty! I sew a little. Made my grand baby an outfit but I don't know how to make the ruffle. I got this little sewing machine at the goodwill for 20 dollars. I believe it is a singer simple. It makes different stitches but I don't know how to change it I break the needle every time. Do you sell your quilts? You do a wonderful job. I can't believe you made that in less than a week!


----------



## chandab

Thank you; and, yes, Kim I do sell my quilts, mostly just sell those that I've already completed, rarely do custom work as it's too hard to please people in the process; it's so much easier for me to work on projects that I like to work on and then decide if I want to sell them or not. Most have reasonable prices on them, which will depend on size and what I had to pay for the fabric to make them (sometimes I get a good deal, sometimes I end up paying full retail). Not sure what other quilts I have done and still here, right now; besides the one I just posted and a couple really easy "cheater quilts" (I bought pre-quilted panels, and all I have to do is add the binding - have a pink and brown heart print, a blue stars print and I think I still have a couple of the cute cowboy teddy bear print).

I don't know much about different sewing machines, but there are websites for ordering owner manuals and service books and getting help with adjustments or using the different features of different machines. There are a few groups on Yahoo for specific machines, just don't know how friendly they are. I've never done a ruffle.

I know this thread is getting long, but if you go back through it, there are other quilts posted. I made a couple while waiting for my mares to foal a couple years ago, I usually make 1 or 2 a winter plus table runners and a few other smaller projects.


----------



## chandab

Sounds good, Diane, just remember I take awhile to do work.


----------



## chandab

I'm sure they are here somewhere (in my long post), but here are Diane's grand daughter's quilts from last year (well late 2013).







I found some fabric that Diane agreed to (she told me colors and I went looking), then I designed and made the quilts, and luckily Diane liked my choices, since I don't do full-on custom quilts (I only do what I want with limited input).





The fabrics I found, since the quilts aren't clear enough to show the fabric well:


----------



## lkblazin

Very pretty



kinda makes me wanna take a nap lol


----------



## Kim P

I would like you to make one for my 18 year old son. His birthday is May 8th. He is into hunting deer and duck. He loves to fish. He likes big jacked up trucks and four wheeling in the mud. He is in college for gas and oil. I will post a pic of his room and you can pull out his personality and make one that fits him. Please don't look at the mess. I do not clean his room and he is messy. Try to imagine it clean. His girlfriend helps him clean it every now and then!


----------



## Kim P

I just saw Diane's. They are beautiful! I absolutely love them.


----------



## Kim P

You are a great quilter.


----------



## chandab

Kim I'll think about it, as I don't often do custom work, and guys are especially hard for me to find fabrics for, but I'll think about it and get back to you.


----------



## chandab

Oh, and just so you know Kim, I rarely make quilts bigger than lap size 50x70" or so, as I can't fit them through my home machine and don't have a hundred dollars or more to have them sent out for quilting by someone with a bigger sewing machine.


----------



## Kim P

Okay. I took the pics off bc his room was so messy. Lol. I can still get you to do a special quilt for me though. I just got the news today that I have a new grand baby on the way! It will be a while before we find out what it is. Number 7. My youngest son said that by the time he gets married and has kids that we were going to be wore out! Lol


----------



## chandab

I might have a couple baby size quilts already done, depending on what you are looking for. I have some panel quilts, that about all I had to do was add the binding (really cute cowboy teddy bear panel, pink/brown hearts panel, blue star panel); but I also have at least one baby size piece quilt. And, depending on what you are looking for, I could probably make one up from scratch.

Here's a cute panel quilt I did, I think I still have it, and it's fairly neutral whether girl or boy, probably a little more boyish. There were cute puppy panels that I added blocks and such to to make a slightly bigger quilt than just the panel in one piece (I cut it apart and rearranged the panels).




It wasn't finished at the time of the picture, but it is now.


----------



## chandab

Here are the two small horse quilts I made, I still have one of them, but I'm not sure which one, I think it's the one with the two-tone sashing, but not certain. One of my favorites I ever made.


Now complete, and I'm pretty sure this one already found a home.


Pretty sure this is the one I still have here at the house, but will have to look and confirm.


----------



## chandab

Thank you for the rave review, Diane.


----------



## Kim P

Well Diane her work looks great in pictures so I can hardly wait to see it in person. I am excited. I just love the little icons people are using. One day I am going to take time to learn all this cool stuff.


----------



## chandab

Kim when you start to type a blue bar shows up that has a bunch of icons on it, if you click on the smilie face icon, a whole list of smilies will pop up at the bottom of the typing window.


----------



## Kim P

No I am on an iPad. My blue line just magnifies


----------



## chandab

Aw, I don't know about using iPad, I'm on a desktop most of the time. Use my Kindle some, but only look at certain things when I'm on it.


----------



## chandab

Nothing much since it's winter and I don't have current summer coat pictures, but I updated my website a little bit. Like Honey's page, added DOD to hers. Marked Junior sold, marked Manny gelded. Updated the mare page. Not much to look at right now, will try to update with current pictures this summer, if I can get any good ones. I have a new camera on order, so here's hoping, the current one has decided to quite working (no it's not a dead battery).

Link is in my signature, but here it is, just in case the signature doesn't click for some reason.
http://www.freewebs.com/hcminis/


----------



## Kim P

When I gave Bentley her quilt she was so happy. She saw all the hearts and she said "oh Mamaw, you got me a Valentines Day blanket!" As it is valentines, I proudly said "yes I did". I told her that a special lady made it for her. She was so excited. She wanted to go to bed after she got it. I did not get a pic of my youngest grandson with his. Those three had me running all weekend!


----------



## chandab

So sweet. Thank you for sharing. I love the print on these little pink (pink and brown hearts) and blue (blue stars) panels, so cute. I need to figure out how to sew like 4 of them together to make a bigger one; there is a white "cutting" line on the fabric every yard.


----------



## AnnaC

What a cute picture Kim - a very happy little girl!

I loved your website Chanda - so easy to scroll through and read (especially liked Chedders story)


----------



## chandab

Ah, thank you Anna. He was definitely a special boy, and lost too soon. I know he was 27 years and the rest of our time would be limited, but I thought I'd have a few more years, when I lost him.


----------



## Kim P

I went to your web site also. I enjoyed the story of Cheddar too. It is awesome you two were together so long. My dad got me a welsh pony I named Dapple Dan. He actually looked like Patty. I only had him for a few years. My parents decided to leave the farm and move to a saw mill town about 10 miles down the road. We had to get rid of all our animals. I also had a black angus bull "Bully" of course and my pig "Arnold".


----------



## chandab

Aw, thank you, Kim. Cheddar was the best horse, ever, and I miss him most every day. I still own two saddle horses, but they don't hold a candle to Cheddar.


----------



## chandab

Trying out my new camera, so here's a quilt in process. I picked up a couple fabric strip sets off a FB group and I'm working on this, got an interesting pattern since there were only 4 fabrics in sets.




And, a picture of George, really hard to get a good picture of a black cat, since they usually turn out as black silhouettes or black blobs, this one isn't too bad. I woke him from his nap.


----------



## Kim P

Looks like it is going to be a neat design. George looks like a black Garfield! Lol. I gave my 5 year old grandson Dawson his quilt today. He loved it. That quilt is a perfect fit for him. I think you had him in mind when you made it!


----------



## chandab

That one is nothing special, just a ready made store bought quilt, with 5 cats, I'm not about to put that much work into something for one of the cats to puke on, plus I don't make queen-size. I got it out of a Western catalog, I think it was probably Drysdales, but can't remember, now.


----------



## chandab

Kim, he looks so happy with his new quilt. So cute.


----------



## chandab

I've about run out of already made quilts. I'm sure this one is in this thread somewhere, but here it is again.

I don't think it's finished in the picture, but it is now.




There is another one of the same style up a couple posts that isn't finished yet, it's in the works, I'm about ready to quilt it, just haven't yet. And, it'll have a pillowcase that coordinates (matches the binding anyway).


----------



## chandab

I keep forgetting, I have this one too. It's made from Quest for a Cure fabric (breast cancer awareness collection), but still a pretty pink (lots of pink).


----------



## lkblazin

Wow quilts galore!!! They are amazing. Very creative patterns.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Rebecca, I really appreciate it.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Diane, I really appreciate it.

Gonna be busy making quilts for awhile, but delayed for a few days as we are remodeling, and Shayne is drywalling, mudding and trimming the new windows, including the window in the sewing room (slash extra bedroom, slash storage, slash...).


----------



## AnnaC

I love seeing pictures of your quilts Chanda, such wonderful and varied patterns - you are very creative.


----------



## chandab

Thank you very much, Anna. I can't take all the credit, as I do use some commercial patterns for some of the quilts, but a few are pretty much by the seat of my pants creating as I go. And the stripe quilts are pretty easy, it's called the 1600 quilt or something like that, cause you use 40 strips of fabric 2.5" wide and 40" long (they get sewn end to end, then sewn into strips), quite easy and they all look different depending on the fabric you put into them.


----------



## Kim P

When you get caught up, I want one for me! I saw it on your website. I think it was called Monterrey! It was absolutely gorgeous. Looks like it took a good while to make. I am loving all your quilts! You are a AWESOME!


----------



## chandab

Thank you for the compliments.

The Monterrey Medallions quilt will likely not be repeated, it was made from flannel and if I remember right, it now lives with a friend in NY; but I could probably come up with something similar once I'm caught up with everything else. You might even get to pick colors. I still have that book, so can likely do a similar pattern, but not with flannel, I discovered I'm not fond of piecing flannel when I made that one. It'll likely be around Christmas before I'll be ready to start another after doing the 3 already planned.

Here's one you haven't seen:




I still have this one, as I haven't decided if I'm keeping it or not. I think it's flannel, but it might be cotton on top and flannel on back. It's a ragged quilt, so the seams are on the outside top, so they fray when washed and get all fluffy.


----------



## Kim P

Well that is different. Neat.


----------



## chandab

Normally, I wouldn't do this, but just a little peek.


----------



## Kim P

Oh yes! I absolutely love the new duck piece too. It is going to be great as usual!


----------



## chandab

So far nothing sewn, just a few pieces cut and laid it to check colors, patterns and such.


----------



## chandab

These are all gone as I gave them away as gifts (Christmas 2013), but here are some quickie table runners I made, these aren't quilted, but still cute.




4 went to my sister, I sent her one for each season, one of the blue and snowflake ones went to my MIL, and the kitty one was for my mom.

A mini version:




And, another regular:




Here are a few quilted table runners and toppers I've made (I can probably repeat the pattern, but not the fabrics, as they are long gone).








This one is finished, now and on my table:


----------



## chandab

No pictures as everyone looks like yaks right now, but today, I dewormed most of the minis, 5 more to go (need to order more dewormer, I have just enough to finish up, then I'm out). The saddle horses were done a couple weeks ago when the farrier was out to trim them (we'll see with better weather if I have him work on the minis). [The last couple farriers I was able to get out here didn't do a very good job on the minis, left them unbalanced, so for now I'll stick to doing them myself. But, definitely need help with the saddle horses, I just can't get the nippers through their hooves.]


----------



## chandab

Nothing to update on any foaling front, since I don't have any due this year, but I do plan to breed some mares this summer for next year, so I can be pulling my hair out with the rest of you at that time.

If anyone is interested, I have one table runner available. It's pictured with others in a previous post (1822), it's the fall colored one on the top (rust colored border with fall leaves on tan in the middle), PM for a price. [it's in the Christmas gift photo.]

Busy working on a quilt right now, and managing to actually get something done around the remodel mess, although, it's even harder to work in the tighter space that is available. I think I have my lay-out figured out, just made 4 more blocks to make it a tad bigger since I did some bad math and shorted myself a few blocks. Then, on to rearranging to get it just right before I sew it together and get it ready for quilting. Sewing machine was acting up, feed dogs weren't working right, found a big piece of felted lint in them, removed it and now they are working right.

Happy Monday.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds exciting Chanda



Which of your mares do you think you will breed this year ?


----------



## chandab

Hoping to breed Tana and Bonny, and maybe Misty. Would like to breed Showy, but she has never taken, so perhaps never will (she has been exposed to a stallion enough that you'd think at least once she'd take). All of them to Topper, my bay son of Buckeroos Top Cat.

And, will be hand breeding Che` to Baybe, since he can't seem to get the job done on his own. I had hoped if I got him a mare his size he could do it on his own, but I was wrong. Hopefully he's still fertile, he's around 20; but his last foal is now 6 years old (hand bred the mare).


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds Exciting Chanda



You never know, this may well be the year for Showy


----------



## chandab

That would be nice, but I just don't know. She fell on the ice one year, threw her shoulders out, which caused her to walk funny which caused her hooves to grow funny; she's still recovering, so I don't know if recovering from that is all she can handle; but I'll likely still try and see what happens (what will be, will be). [While I still had a farrier, he had her on the road to recovery, including some chiropractic work; but he moved over 2 years ago and I've been on my own, so not certain I'm doing all I can for her. Last two farriers I tried on the minis couldn't trim their way out of a paper box (fine for saddle horses, sucked on minis).]


----------



## chandab

Thank you Diane, it'll be awhile yet, cause I don't breed til at least June; so that foals come after we are mostly done with calving. Calving is a busy enough time of year.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Im excited too, cant imagine how busy you must be at that time of the year with calving. Hope they all take this year including showy


----------



## chandab

Thanks, Ryan. I have a couple months to plan, and whether I want to or not I usually have to breed Misty first, as she seems to be Topper's favorite.


----------



## chandab

Still working on the bigger quilt, but here's the little quilt I've been wanting to do for awhile, I got the black print last week, and started on this a few days ago. Just the blocks are done, so much more to do, but you get the idea.


----------



## Kim P

Aw. So cute. I love it!


----------



## lkblazin

Very pretty. Nice contrast


----------



## chandab

Thank you very much.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Beautiful!!! I'm getting ready to make my girls two quilts!! It will be my first ones, and I'm sure not near as pretty and well done as yours! : )


----------



## paintponylvr

I LOVE that one, Chanda! I'm not a big fan of pink - but that one - that is soooooo cool!

How many calves do you guys usually calve out? This is your own business, isn't it? And then you guys carry them for 6-9 months before market? Does he work another job off the ranch, too, or is this what you guys do all the time? That sounds crass, not how I wanted it to sound. Do you/hubby have to work an off ranch job to support the ranch, too?

And I can't wait to see your babies, next year!


----------



## chandab

Paula, I'm loving how this one turned out, the focus fabric is cowgirls and horses, and so cute (and it was a little girls western shirt that I found I think at the church rummage sale).

We raise enough cattle to support us. If we lived closer to town, we might consider another job, but just too far out to make it work. We also raise a bit of wheat.

Jessie, I'm sure you'll do fine with your quilts, just take your time. Maybe practice with a table runner or something similar in size, so you don't feel overwhelmed. Over facing yourself with a quilt can be discouraging.

Diane, that is the pattern I'm not sure I want to attempt in near twin size, it's a lot of little squares, but would probably work well with the fabrics. While trying to find another pattern, I did come across a table runner pattern or two that I want to try; and a couple maybe patterns for those near twin quilts. [Think I'll stop at the quilt shop tomorrow and ask about patterns for what I have in mind, maybe get some ideas.]


----------



## chandab

No babies, but I did get a couple trimmed today. One can be a real stinker, but today she was really good. And, I think they both enjoyed getting out of their winter mucked pen; the fenceline outside their pen is nice a dry. If this warm weather keeps up, I'll need to start digging out the mound of wet winter poops; I don't usually clean pens too much in winter, cause it's not easy to do with freezing temps and snow; but this year, I might be able to start spring clean up earlier than usual.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Thanks for the advice on the quilts! : ) this year I have gotten to stay on top of my horses poop piles lol but we have much milder winters here so it's eaiser.


----------



## chandab

Been meaning to take a picture of this, but keep forgetting. Looking for something else, I found I already have a picture on my computer.

I have 2-3 of these panels left, I just have to add binding (red/cream plaid, similar to the cuffs). If you are interested, they would be very reasonable each plus s/h. They are about 35x44".


----------



## AnnaC

Just want to say how much I love seeing all your quilts Chanda. I haven't been posting much as my internet cconnection seems to come and go these days, so have been using the time simply to fast read through threads here before I get cut off - better to read and keep up with the news than to try posting and get cut off in the middle of a post. LOL!!


----------



## chandab

Diane, I didn't think of it til today about it probably being a no no to post the price, but since I can't edit any more, if an admin has to delete, I understand. Or perhaps just take out the price.


----------



## Kim P

Too cute. I will take one!

I like the idea of the red check around the border. Precious


----------



## Kim P

Diane, I don't know if any one else can have grandkids yet, I seem to be filling that spot! My daughter just found out that she is 10 weeks. My oldest son is thinking they may be!!! She better just be late! That is what I am praying. The Lord knows they can't afford another one. I have 6 grand kids and one on the way. My youngest son is worried we are going to be to tired and wore out to enjoying his children, whom want even be thought about for a few more years! I assured him that we would still be awesome grandparents!


----------



## chandab

Diane, Trust me, Kim has gotten in touch.


----------



## Kim P

Lol


----------



## chandab

:whistling





I must get back to my dishes, then the second coat of paint on the living room and dining room walls, then perhaps tomorrow, I can put much of my house back together (at least until Shayne has time to put the wood trim around the windows, probably next winter, since we are now calving).


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo baby moos!! Dont forget the pictures!!


----------



## chandab

We only have like 6 right now, including the one in the tub that isn't doing very well. Will try to get pictures after we have a few more.


----------



## chandab

We don't know and it didn't. It's not that cold, but too cold for that one. Sometimes they are just deadheads, kind of like dummy foals. There used to be a shot available that would really wake them up, but it was taken off the market; our former vet (he moved) was really disappointed when they stopped making it.


----------



## chandab

Der... Forgot to chain the gate again, so the girls were out, although this time they didn't go far, as they were eating on the yummy hay bale right outside the gate and they came right back in for supper and a bonus scoop of hay pellets.


----------



## chandab

Oh, and the cows finally decided to start calving a bit more, we are up to 15 calves now. I'll try to remember to get a picture one of these next few days, but tomorrow I'm off to town for lunch with Mom, so not tomorrow.


----------



## lkblazin

Wow those ladies have been working hard giving you 15




. Good to know the girls came back in


----------



## Kim P

That is a whole bunch of babies ! Glad the girls did not go far! Have fun with your mom!


----------



## chandab

Kim it's just a drop in the bucket for our calves, we raise them for a living, so have a decent sized herd. We've just started calving, we'll be at it for about a month.


----------



## Kim P

I am not a farmer so it sounds like you just got a whole new herd. So how many adult cows excluding the mamas? Well just tell me how many cows you have.


----------



## chandab

Lots. We raise them as a living.

These are some bum calves from a couple years ago.




Pair from a couple years ago




This picture is older, but since we raise Red AngusX cattle, they pretty much always look like this.




It snowed last night, more so in town, and it's windy now, so no current pictures.


----------



## lkblazin

Nice sized heard. Very cute calves. I love Jerseys, but I guess they can have personality issues?


----------



## Kim P

Awesome! But what do you mean by bum calves? They looked good to me.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I was thinking the same thing.... cause here a bum is also something you sit on (your backside)





How many acres are you on Chanda,? they look like massive paddocks.





Im going to have a guess at what a bum cow is................ Is it like what we call a potty calf ? Hand raised ?


----------



## chandab

Yes, Ryan, a bum calf is hand raised for whatever reason. I'm pretty sure all pictures are just different views if the same pasture here at home, it's 80 acres. The rest of our pasture is a couple miles up the road.


----------



## Kim P

I believe that my mother in law raised that breed of cows. She kept most of hers as pets. Named all of them. I think she had around 20. I know that she had a beautiful, huge, sweet, red bull that I thought was attacking my son when he was about 4 or 5. I took off running to try and save my son. It was like a dream. I was running as fast as I could and screaming at my son to run as the bull is headed straight to him. I fall down. Look up and see the bull hit the dirt in the garden and start rolling. He had a bee or something stinging him and he had been trying to get it off. I will never forget the terror I felt over what I thought was happening! My husband just looked at me like what are you doing crazy lady.


----------



## chandab

Diane,

I'm going to try to breed a couple mares this year, Tana being one of them. It'll be interesting to see how well she can hide the second one; she sure hid that first one well.

For those that have missed these pictures. Here are pictures of Tana on the same day, that I didn't realize I had taken them both that day til a few months later.

Tana first thing in the morning:







Tana right after lunch:


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds Exciting Chanda, Looking forward to some HC mini babies next year





Tana is such a pretty mare & certainly hid her first baby well.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Ryan. I loved Tana's mom so much, that I practically bought Tana before she was born. Tana's dam was a lovely buckskin dun; Tana's sire a silver leopard appy. Tana is silver bay dun with characteristics (and at 9

years old is just starting to snowflake, I think).


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lepeppylass

Oh I can't wait to see if she hides the second as well as the first, she is so pretty!


----------



## Kim P

Tana is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chandab

I finished the pink and black cowgirl quilt and finally got a picture of it today. It's available, PM me if you are interested. It's almost 41"x41" square. Has a really cute pink print on the back (a valentine's print of the alphabet that also says love, hugs, etc).


----------



## chandab

Since I have a couple with some hoof issues, it might not be the wisest choice, but the corrals are a mess after winter, so I opened the gates and just let the girls run loose in the back hay yard. They usually just go hang out by the gelding pen. and, actually seem to feel better after their time out and about, so guessing the dry pasture area is better than the damp corral.


----------



## chandab




----------



## Lepeppylass

I LOVE that brown quilt! I wish I had the patience for quilting.


----------



## chandab

Some days I have lots of patience, some days I don't.


----------



## chandab

Maybe, Baybe... It's probably just wishful thinking since they spend at least 50% of their days together, and Che` hasn't gotten it done on his own in 2.5 years (she was pregnant when I got her, but slipped it); but I swear I saw a flutter today in Baybe's flank. She's the slimmest she's been since I got her, so just seems unlikely, but maybe. Will try to get pictures of her if I can, but I doubt she'd be very cooperative.


----------



## chandab

Whew! Four bum calves is wearing me out. Luckily with calves, you can feed them only 2-3 times a day and they do fine. Two are twins (one each from two separate sets), one was rejected for one reason or another, with cows you rarely figure out why, and the third was never claimed by a cow (so who knows what happened there).

Hopefully, we have a home lined up for two of them; a local youth raises bum calves then buys books for the state youth home with his profits after selling the calves. Hopefully that will work out, so I can be down to just two calves, sooner rather than later. Shayne said we should get a dairy cow to raise the bum calves, but I don't want to take care of one; and what if you get one that doesn't want to raise someone else's calves. [We don't often have bum calves to worry about, but it seems to go in streaks, few years in a row with one or two, then a few years in a row with none.]


----------



## lkblazin

Sorry to hear that. Maybe a dairy goat...? Or would it be too small? They have the larger breeds. Then sell it off when your done with it...?


----------



## chandab

Hubby wouldn't have a goat on the place for anything.


----------



## lkblazin

LOL!!! Neither would I. They poop all over and eat everything. Not to mention the head butting. I'm just not a goat person.


----------



## chandab

I think the little dwarf varieties are cute, especially watching the kids jump and run around.


----------



## lkblazin

Yeah they are but when they get into things I stand there imagining a child in the terrible twos


----------



## chandab

That's my understanding, especially with the young ones, perpetual terrible twos.
I've seen so many cute videos of goat kids playing, it's hard not to want one, then I see a picture of one standing on the hood of a vehicle.


----------



## lkblazin

Lol exactly


----------



## Kim P

Oh Chanda, the quilt turned out beautiful! He is going to love it!


----------



## chandab

I have to bind the little teddy quilt, then I'll be almost ready to ship. Your son's quilt was well received at quilt guild last night.


----------



## chandab

One of my 4 bums may have a mom now. Unfortunately, a cow laid on her new calf, it sometimes happens, but we thought we'd see if she'd take one of the calves. I wanted to pick a different one, but the calves were loose in the barn alley when we brought the cow in, and the CharloisX calf picked the cow, and it looks like it might work, he was nursing on her when I went out for last feed of the night. He was so hard to try to bottle feed, but took to udder with no problem. Hope she has enough milk for him, since he's at least a week, and her udder is big enough for a newborn, hopefully it'll catch up to his needs quickly and they'll take to each other out of the barn as well as in a small stall where she can't run away.


----------



## Kim P

Oh I hate she laid on her baby, but I am glad that that she accepted the little orphan!


----------



## chandab

And, now I have no bum calves. One is on a cow, two went to the sale yesterday (I know one went to an excellent home), and the last little bitty heifer went to a boy (I would say about 10 years old). Relieved to be free of bottle feeding for at least a little bit, calving isn't over yet.


----------



## lkblazin

Phew sounds like fun. Good that you have a nice break


----------



## chandab

Getting ready to start my next couple quilts, deciding on a pattern, but here is the fabric collection plus a couple not pictured.


----------



## lkblazin

So cute. I love the lion's with the umbrella


----------



## chandab

I cut my first pieces of fabric last night, and I think they look even better cut and laid next to each other similar to how they'll look in the quilt.


----------



## chandab

Sewed my first batch of blocks this morning. There are 3 of each in the stacks, this is half the blocks for each quilt; the other quilt will have lavender instead of yellow.




I think it'll work well to have the yellow and lavender only 1/4 of the blocks for that pop of color every quilt needs.


----------



## chandab

Another 12 blocks done this morning. That would be all the blocks for one quilt, but still sashing and borders to go to put the top together.


----------



## chandab

Maybe the next picture will be a basic layout.


----------



## chandab

Start to the first layout, but I don't like the 3 yellow so close in the middle, so need to tweak the arrangement. Easier to see it if I take a picture and look at it.


----------



## Kim P

Yes I think you need to tweak it. It is going to be so so cute! Love it!


----------



## chandab

There'll be sashing between the blocks, the stripe print and the rainbow splotch print (looks a little giraffe pattern in rainbow colors).


----------



## paintponylvr

That is going to be a nice quilt, Chanda. I am really looking forward to seeing it when finished.


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

Perhaps I'll have a chance to work on it a little tomorrow.


----------



## chandab

Another step started. cut the sashing fabrics and laid it out, love it. More to cut and lots to sew, but took a picture so I could see how it's coming, and I love it with the addition of the sashing fabrics. So stinking cute.


----------



## chandab

The addition of the sashing is just what it needed. Once I get the blocks and sashing sewn together, I'll probably start on the other and get going on those blocks with lavender in them.


----------



## Kim P

Oh yes! It came together wonderful! Lovely!


----------



## lkblazin

Very nice


----------



## chandab

Hey, Diane, have I shared pictures of Jasper with you... My Cushing's gelding that I believe is a silver bay Varnish Roan appy. I don't have many good pictures of him, especially since he's gained a bit more roaning (I don't take his picture much, as I never seem to remember my camera when he's in a good phase, keeping up with his health and working with his Cushing's is a job in itself).

This picture is from last July, within a month after this, he went downhill (I mistimed upping his meds, so he went down hill before I got it right and got him stable).




Here he is, a couple months earlier with Dakota and Junior; lighting is bad, but he doesn't look too horrible despite his scraggly Cushing's coat.


----------



## Kim P

Could you please explain explain cushings. Why does it have to do with his coat?


----------



## chandab

Cushing's is a metabolic disease, and I don't fully understand it myself, but it's caused by a tumor on the pituitary, and since the pituitary secretes hormones that regulate many body functions, when it's not working properly many things don't work properly. An extra long winter coat is one of the "side effects" of Cushing's, or if you rather one of the noticeable signs of Cushing's. It can also cause laminitis, wreck havoc with their immune system, cause them to be fat or extremely skinny (Jasper can go through both sides of that if his meds aren't right) and many other things.


----------



## chandab

Thank you, Diane. Still working on keeping him healthy, but I think I finally have a handle on his cycle and how the Cushing's affects him and when he needs medication adjustments and diet adjustments (he's currently in his "I can graze" cycle, it'll be over in about a month and then he'll be back to dry lot).


----------



## lkblazin

He looks great in the pictures. And ditto Diane. You have done a great job with him


----------



## chandab

Thanks, guys. [Well, you know I don't publicly share his bad pictures, he just looks too rough. There are times during the year, I'm glad we don't have close neighbors.]

Right now, he looks darn good for weight, but he's not shedding worth a darn so looks pretty flea bitten and scruffy. I'll probably end up clipping him after Mother's Day.


----------



## Kim P

Well I think that he is very pretty. I wonder if Peanut could have that. He gets a super thick winter coat. He looks like he has the mange right now. Wishbone and Patty are almost finished shedding. So do you have to give him medicine for this?


----------



## Kim P

Okay, I see where you give him meds, but is it year round meds?


----------



## chandab

Yes, it's year round meds, higher dose in the late summer through about January, then lower maintenance dose the rest of the year. This is what works for him, some are on the same dose year round, with increasing amounts over time.

There are more symptoms than a long curly winter coat that doesn't shed well, but that one is the most recognizable.


----------



## chandab

After four days of branding calves and trailing cows (pairs) out to pasture; I'm ready to do stuff for me, even if that is just scooping poop in my horse corrals; but first, I must do laundry, I put my last pair of socks on this morning, down to my last bra (it doesn't fit very good) and the rest is even lower. [Typing this reminded me I must do my laundry, now.]


----------



## chandab

Working on it. Two loads washed, one in the dryer, and now off to have a snack.


----------



## Kim P

Lol Chanda! I probably have 12 bras but only wear 3 ! Hope you get that laundry done, can't have those ladies miserable!


----------



## chandab

Topper had an escapade today... I've been using a mesh panel to block off an area for him to graze, it was only attached at one end, the other just bent (curved) and stuffed along the building wall, well today, he pushed it out til it popped open and went on an excursion across the yard. I'm going to guess he politely said hi to the geldings and mares, cause no one was worked up and he was happily grazing the unfenced area between the gelding pen and mare pasture. I know I want to cover a couple mares this summer, so I've been debating hand breeding or turning him out with the girls, after today's outing I just might try turning him loose with the mares for a month or so. I might just find out he's an idiot if I put him in with the mares, but there is only one way to find out (I'll let Dolly and Caddy out to graze in a different spot, as I don't want them bred). Just thinking.


----------



## chandab

He was so dang goofy when I hand bred him that first (only) year, but he's 4 years older now, so perhaps wiser, even if he hasn't bred a mare since. He was pretty good out in the open space between the two pens, so maybe I'll try pasture breeding, and just pull out the two I don't want bred.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Glad to hear he is ok and didn't cause too much of a drama on his adventure.

Looking forward to the possible news that there may be some HC mini babies on the way


----------



## lkblazin

Ohhh exciting!!!! Not so much doing laundry, but possible babies



. Would you mind posting pics of all the possible future mums, and daddy.


----------



## chandab

I'll try to get on some pictures when I'm on the computer, can't from my kindle.


----------



## chandab

Ok, not sure if it's going to be a disaster or work out, but I turned Topper out with the girls this morning, evidently no one is in heat right now (except maybe the saddle mare, so need to move the mini pasture, as they currently share a fenceline). Topper was kicking at the mares, I know they need to establish their places, just surprised to see him kick at the mares.

Some pictures (probably will take a couple posts to get them all in).

Before he's turned out with the mares:




Mares headed out to pasture, Topper can't seem to find the gate:




Topper talking to Peach (Shayne's big saddle gelding):




Topper with saddle horses:




One more with saddle horses (saddle mare facing away from fence):


----------



## chandab

More pictures from today.

Topper meeting Misty and Showy:




Topper meeting Showy:




Topper




Topper with the girls




Weeds so tall you can lose a horse:


----------



## chandab

Topper checking out the mare pen before heading out to the pasture;




He's out with Tana (silver bay dun), Misty (silver black), Bonny (cremello) and Showy (sorrel). the two you might see outside their pasture are Caddy (palomino) and Dolly (cremello), neither are being bred (Topper is too tall for Dolly, and Caddy has been sick).


----------



## chandab

Dolly might be in, they are in adjoining pens, and she's charging the fence whenever he's near it, and then she'll spin around and flick her tail at him and pee. Topper is 35.75" and Dolly is 33.25" (I think), so he's like 2.5" taller than she is, but finer built than she is (she's a bit of a tank). I've never planned on breeding her as my smaller stallion is her sire, and I just assumed Topper would be too tall, but just wondering... [Topper's dam was like 30 or 31" and his sire 34", so?]


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'm no expert, but I've seen many big time breeders breed taller stallions to shorter mares and not jave a problem. We bred a 28" (chunkier mare) to a 30" refined stallion for next year. We will see. We've also bred a 30" chuncky mare to a 30 1/4" more refined stallion that resulted in a colt that was to mature between 34-36".


----------



## chandab

Diane,

She's not quite this fat right now, but here's Dolly last summer:




The next couple are a couple years old (and I think maybe even fatter than last summer)...

Can you say "wide load":




plenty wide in the hips


----------



## Ryan Johnson

They all look great Chanda. Your stallion is lovely , theres sure to be some amazing foals arriving for you next year


----------



## chandab

Topper was the stallion on all three mares, here's his picture:




Ok, 3 years ago, these crosses made these foals...

With Tana (silver bay dun):




We got, Monte (grulla):




With Bonny (double cream, not sure if cremello, perlino or smokey cream, but suspect smokey cream):




We got Manny (either smokey silver black or silver buckskin with blue eyes):




With Misty (silver black):




We got Junior (silver black, and sold):




What do you think we'll get next year?


----------



## chandab

Maybe four, Showy is in the mix this time, but she's still maiden, she's never taken, even though she's been exposed a couple times over the years.


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck Chanda! Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well. Excited for next year to see the results - and sincerely hoping that at last we will be living in our barn conversion, meaning that I will no longer have to rely on wires crossing the yard and over the barn roof that are trying to keep me connected to the internet in my cosy caravan Bessie!


----------



## Kim P

Oh wow, you are going to have lots of excitement around. I think that topper is gorgeous. You will have pretty babies. So if he got with Dolly being white would you get a gray?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'm not sure but I think Dolly is a double dilute. Means the foal will be buckskin, smoky black, or possibly palomino when bred to Topper.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Okay checked back a few pages and Dolly is a cremello. Bred to Topper, buckskin, smoky black, and palomino are the only color choices for a foal from them.


----------



## chandab

Yes, Dolly is cremello, so double cream (she'll always pass one copy of cream to her foals). Topper is dark bay. So they would likely produce buckskin, smokey black or palomino with a chance of silver thrown in, since Dolly's sire has silver and it won't show on her coat and I haven't tested her to know if she has it or not. Since, she's not actually in with him, it's unlikely it'll happen, unless they work some serious fence magic.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

The fence magic can happen. When I bought my stallion from the breeder, she was expecting foals the next year. She had not planned on any. Shr saw my stallion go through a fence and breed one mare before catching him. She ended up with four or five foals that year. She guessed the other foals were by another stallion. When DNA came back as not matching. Had all the stallions that had been on the property tested. My stallion had fathered two other foals without her knowing. She had only seen the one escape. She saw him get out, run to the mare, breed her before they caught him. She has no idea how he got the other two mares pregnant, except through the fence.


----------



## chandab

They are so driving me nuts.

Topper has now taken to not eating all his food. In the morning, I feed the girls hay pellets before they go out on their few hours of grass (Topper was getting his in a Nose-it ball before putting him in with the girls, as it kept him occupied for awhile), now Topper gets his in a pan along with girls he's not been eating it all, this morning he dumped it. My other stallion, Che`, never a problem before, always ate his dinner at night in his stall; well, since turning Topper out with his girls, now Che` isn't eating well and he's pacing the fence line (there is an empty space between Topper's paddock and Che`s paddock, so no shared fenceline). Che` shares a paddock with a mini mare and a mini jenny, so he's not alone. Any suggestions? Or just something to live with with stallions? [Topper will go back in his paddock Aug 1, regardless of whether or not he's gotten the job done, I'm giving him basically one cycle to get it done. So, hopefully, if they do both lose weight, it'll resolve in that time.]

Che` gets senior feed and tim/alf pellets (access to pasture during day and at night gets grass hay, but doesn't eat much). Topper gets a ration balancer and tim/alfa pellets (access to pasture and mix hay).


----------



## Ryan Johnson

After he eats his breakfast Chanda, is he then off in with the mares for grass turnout time ? Maybe he has his mind set on other things ? Did Topper have dates with the girls last year, he maybe just really enjoying his time with them this year?

keep us posted on how they are both going






Could you post the pic of Tana in Kittys thread. I think she really needs to see just how she looked before she foaled


----------



## chandab

If it's not one thing it's another, I'm just copy/paste what I e-mailed to a friend about my other problem...

Holy crap... Two days on grass alfalfa mix pasture (well not actually pasture, just the "yard" where we park vehicles, and I set up panels so the horses can clip the forage, instead of mowing), and Baybe is a hot mess. They have been on grass pasture for several weeks, no problem. I was even able to catch Baybe no problem for her first day on the new

pasture yesterday,

but it was a bit hard to catch her last night, just a couple circles, but she was jittery. Today, she ran in the

barn to be caught to go out, and trying to catch her to go in was a complete nightmare. I couldn't get near her head.

Could kind of touch her hip before she'd take off top speed. It's too hot for running around like goobers, so I

just grabbed a rope to rope her. Three tries before I got it done, and she still ran like a complete goob; tried to

get a halter on her, couldn't get close to her head. Finally, used the rope to take her across the yard to a post,

and finally got her halter on, took her over to the house and hosed her off. She is still on her toes and beside her

self. I wonder if fresh alfalfa is too hot for her? She's had a bit of pelleted alfalfa without issue, but just two

days on fresh and she's a hot mess. Going to do something else tomorrow, not sure where I'll put them, as I don't

have many straight grass areas that are fairly close, but might try down by the calving barn, it's been partially

swathed, so less grass down there; but more than near their barn. Just boggles the mind, but it has to be the

alfalfa, cause that's the only thing that has changed lately.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Id do the same thing and remove her from the fresh Alfalfa for a few days and see if it calms her down. It hasn't had that effect on any of your others ?


----------



## paintponylvr

Is there by any chance a touch of "locoweed" in that alfalfa? Doesn't take much and such a shame as it has such pretty flowers!!

Other than that, I would guess it's due to the straight alfalfa, too.


----------



## chandab

Just the alfalfa, as far as I know. Alfalfa, bromegrass, another grass, and maybe a little bit of sweet clover. The donkey and stallion are fine. Baybe is a bit spooky and reactive anyway, but that was over the top. Tonight at supper, while a little edgy, she let me touch her and talk to her and didn't act like she was going to crawl out of her skin. She was on that pasture all day yesterday, just 3-4 hours today. Tomorrow, I'll catch her take her for a walk and then put her on grass and see how she is to be caught again after being on grass, just to see if there is a difference.

She is weird about being caught, I usually have to catch her on her right, rather than left; good thing she's a smaller mini, or it would be hard to reach over and buckle the strap.


----------



## chandab

Not sure if Topper's getting the job done, seen some "practicing", but little actual "work", so hopefully he's "working" at night when it's cooler out.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Fingers crossed





How is Baybe ? has she calmed down a little after removing her off the fresh Alfalfa ?


----------



## chandab

Baybe has calmed some, but we've backslid a bit on her "taming", she's a bit of a skittish mare, so it's been slow winning her over, this caused a bit of a back slide. Been running the last few days, so no time to work with her, just let them graze a couple little spots I didn't have to halter to get them to and from.


----------



## chandab

Diane, I sure hope you are right. We'll see next spring.


----------



## chandab

Although, I seem to have only seen misses, I do think Topper has talked to all his girls and even the two across the fence that I don't want bred (hope he's not managed any through the fence hanky-panky). I may pull him before August 1 from the mixed pen, but haven't decided yet. They are almost out of grass in their pasture that doesn't have other horses directly bordering it; the mares are fine alone in their pasture that borders other horses, but Topper isn't, so have to come up with something.

My FIL is baling up our yard with his square baler, don't know if much of it will be horse quality, but there are quite a few small square bales for the calving barn, just have to figure out where to put them. I'm not going to try to boost them into the loft, nor drag them through one barn to get to the other for storage, so that would mean outside storage which isn't the best; but I do have to at least pick them from the yard.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Topper sounds like a real gentleman talking to his ladies. Maybe he is getting down to business when no ones around. Hope so, as Id love to see some HC mini kids next year


----------



## chandab

Aw, thanks, Ryan, I'd like to see at least 2 foals come from this breeding season; prefer not to have singles, so they have playmates. topper seems to be mostly gentlemanly, but now and then gets a bit too pushy.


----------



## chandab

I'm running out of grass in their pasture without horses across the fence, so not sure what I'm going to do, if I want to try to let Topper run with his mares til Aug 1, and make sure I hit everyone's cycles. I might be able to eek a couple days of grazing out of one area, but not sure how well the horses will stay put and be happy in that location; but will probably see about moving some panels and giving it a try after today's grazing or maybe tomorrow's.

Just rambling.


----------



## chandab

I'm now drowning in kitties... As if we didn't have enough barn cats, more than enough, we now have 7 more (and will probably be 8, if I can catch the last kitten, he's really wild). We had a rental, renters pulled out (took their dogs, horses, goat, but left the cats), so we caught the kitties and brought them home to our barn. A couple were already getting skinny, so renters didn't leave food out for them as if they were going to come back and retrieve them, so we gathered them up and added to our clowder of cats.


----------



## chandab

My MIL took two of the kittens, since they are down to just two barn cats, so that helps a little bit. This fall, I'll get some males neuter, and if it's in the budget some females spayed; the mobile vet offers lower cost neutering of barn cats, so when the weather cools off, I'll take advantage of her lower prices for barn cats. [There is a low cost spay neuter clinic going on this week in town, but it's just too hot and humid to try to haul cats in carriers 65 miles one-way.] On the off chance, the renters do ask for the kitties, I'll give them back, but if not, our barn just got a little more crowded, and the barn cat feed bill just went up.


----------



## chandab

four more babies caught and brought home. Even got the really hard to catch the baby under the shed. I think we got them all. Two babies from first catch have gone missing, I think they are hiding in the hay stack or in the wall of the barn.


----------



## chandab

My favorite barn kitty, CalliCat, has been missing for 3 days now, she hasn't come up for food. Last time she disappeared for this long, she went off to have kittens, but since she was spayed 2 years ago, she's got gone for that reason. She went on walk about the day before the new kitties came, but perhaps too much going on and she's in hiding; sure hope she comes back. The new Tom kitty hasn't been seen since yesterday sometime, hopefully, he's just checking out his new territory. the 3 mommas wait for breakfast to be served, and about half the babies come out of hiding to eat a bit of canned food (only mommas and babies get canned food, the rest get a bit of dry and what ever mice, birds and gophers they can catch).

Topper seemed ok the other night when I put him back in his bachelor pad, but this morning he's upset about being alone. Goofy boy.

Yesterday I went and got another load of horse hay, this morning I'm getting it stacked in the barns. Then, I have to pick up the small squares of hay for the calving barn; not great hay, but the cows won't mind and getting small squares into the barn stalls is easier than forking off a round bale and dragging it through the barn. Must get back to unloading so I can go pick some more.


----------



## chandab

All picked, has been for an hour or so, just not excited about unloading and stacking in the wind that has come up (plus I'm tired; sleepy tired and tired of looking at small hay bales). The trailer is backed up to where they need to go, just not ready to do the unloading and stacking.

The hay I bought, yesterday, and stacked in the gelding barn this morning got those kitties all excited, they now have new tunnels to explore, crickets to chase (lots of crickets on that hay), and horses to watch from their perch. My other favorite barn kitty claimed that barn as hers and it's her place to have her kittens, she's there with two of last year's kittens and this year's litter plus one of the old toms and a young tom (this young one gets fixed this fall). [The old one probably wouldn't recover from anesthesia, he's rather old for a barn cat.]


----------



## chandab

Finished picking the small squares out of the yard yesterday, got them in the stack this morning, all cow hay for calving. My FIL came down with about 60 small squares of mostly grass for me this morning, so stacked those, probably half dozen bales that won't be horse quality, but those can go to the cows as I come to them in the stack. Price was right




, and now I'm done with small squares for this year. Yeah! I like them in the barn, but man do I hate hauling and stacking them.


----------



## chandab

Tink, the house kitty (indoor/outdoor), went to the vet yesterday for an abscess; she's fine, after a clean up, and a shot of antibiotics and anti-inflammatories.

Thought, Tilly, the donkey, would have to go today... Went out to feed and do chores this morning and she had blood on her head, hurried up and got everyone else fed and came back to Tilly; she has a gash in her ear, which took a bit to find, since it's in a weird location (near the base inside the front edge). [Looks similar to those hematomas dogs can get from shaking their head too vigorously, that then break open.] She let me clip her ear, her jaw below her ear (for cleanliness), wipe the inside of her ear with betadine/water dipped gauze pads, dry it and then spray with a fly spray for wounds. Have a donkey fly mask with ears on order, might be a bit late for this incident, but perhaps can prevent future issues. And, talked to the vet, she said I did pretty much what she would have, just watch it and if it doesn't show progress with healing, then I'll probably have to have her out to sedate and do more (if that's possible with the location.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Glad you found the source of the blood Chanda, hopefully it will heal quickly





Good work with the vet nurse skills


----------



## chandab

Thanks, Ryan.

Seems like it's one thing after another lately, not all health related; but first the abandoned cats, then my favorite barn kitty disappeared, then the house kitty, then the donkey. What's next locusts?


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Fingers crossed that's the last of it


----------



## Kim P

Glad Tilly is okay. I need just a few small squares of hay. Want to bring me some? I will unload them. Lol. You have been quite busy. I am not much on cats, I am allergic to them. My grand daughter has one that I really like though. Her name is Athenia. She is black and orange all over. Brennal? She is really cool. She gets to spend the night over here sometimes. My husband loves her too. She is crazy and funny. Lots of antics from that girl. Hope your kitty's come home soon.


----------



## chandab

Brought home another cat from the rental, it might be the same tabby tom, but I can't be positive. [Tabby tom went missing a couple days ago from here, so could have possibly hiked the 6 miles back to the rental.] As far as I know, they only had the 4 tabbies, but I'm not positive. He's not terribly happy being here, so he may go missing again. When it cools off, I'm going to have a few of the male barn cats neutered, he's one if he's still around; when finances allow, some females will get done too.

Whew! it's warm out there today. I haven't done much today, but I'm still pooped from the heat.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I would be so happy for you to send me some warm weather if you have had enough lol

And Topper, has he enjoyed his time with his girls ?


----------



## chandab

I do believe Topper did enjoy his time with his girls, he got three weeks, so I hope he got the job done. I saw him talking with all 4 girls, so here's hoping.


----------



## chandab

Wish me luck... We are hand breeding Che` to Baybe this cycle. He can't seem to get it done on his own. He'll be covering her every morning til she goes out, I know that's not the norm, but I would really like a foal from these two. [she's his only mare, so it won't over tax him to cover her every morning with help (he gives whole new meaning to hand breeding.]


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Best of luck Chanda and to Che' and Baybe too


----------



## chandab

Dang it, only got one hand breeding in with Baybe on Monday morning, Tuesday it was down pouring and windy, so didn't even try, and Wednesday he wasn't interested. Today, the donkey is in, and he is interested, if he wants her, he'll have to figure that one out on his own, I don't think I want to get in the middle of that, but you never know, I may change my mind.


----------



## chandab

If she doesn't get lost, there is a gal coming out for barn cats tomorrow morning. Shayne wants me to send the newest cats, since they keep coming up to the house and don't get along with the resident cats; so guess we'll start there and see how much kennel/crate room there is. I'd like to send a few of the extra black cats we have, we have lots of black cats. We'll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## chandab

Four cats off to new homes this morning... The two tabbies that won't stay away from the house; the tom and a female (both very friendly, but won't stay way from the house, so annoying the house cats); and two blacks, a male and a female. She's going to shut them in the barn for about a week, so they know where home is, we hope, then hopefully they'll settle in, stay put and catch mice (every barn cat's job).


----------



## paintponylvr

LOVE barn cats! Since we no longer have "unfixed" cats, I took on several ferals to help out the overcrowded rescues in our area.

All of our new "property" kitties are spayed EXCEPT for the male who showed up and starting eating with all the spayed girls... Our other two boys are neutered and have been for years. The guy can't get done until we get the upper respiratory infection cleared up - that doesn't want to clear.

Hope yours do well at their new homes.


----------



## chandab

Me, too, Paula; but as it's a barn situation and there are coyotes and such out and about, things happen, but I had way too many here, so some had to go (especially that tabby tom that was driving our house cats to do naughty things, like mark inside). Should find homes for a few more, but love my kitties, I think I could be a crazy cat lady, if I weren't careful. Quite a few of mine are fixed thanks to 3 low cost clinics over the last 3-4 years, but more need to be fixed; it was too hot to haul 60 miles during the low cost clinic, but I talked to one of the local vets and she offers lower cost for barn cats, so will contact her when it cools off, and see about starting with some tom cats (toms are cheaper than females and recover quicker).


----------



## Ryan Johnson

When we moved to our property back in 2007 after agisting for many years, we were given a couple of cats from a horse riding ranch that my FIL does a lot of work for in painting old carriages for weddings ect. One was a black and white boy and the other was a little black girl. The boy was instantly loving and affectionate and seemed to follow me everywhere. the girl on the other hand only came with me if the boy did. Unfortunately only after two days the boy had wondered off into the paddock and one of my minis stood on his leg and broke it. I felt terrible that he had come to start a new life with me and that I couldn't save him .

The little black cat, that I named skittles after jumping onto the table and knocking the bowl of skittles off was very timid. She was extremely hard to catch but got better with time. Not long after I was surprised by my partner with a present . A little boxer pup by the name of Laila.

Lets just say the bonding between pup and skittles didn't go too well. laila just wanted to play and the cat wanted nothing to do with her. One morning I let the cat out to go to the toilet and I never saw her again...................... Until one night about 3 years later , when I had finished work and came home. I had just poured my 2nd glass of red and I was sitting out the back when I looked up and she was standing in front of me. It was after midnight , so between the two glasses of wine and the heat I thought I was delirious. After taking a second look, sure enough it was skittles standing looking at me. She knew who I was in some respects but I believe that she had been "Living wild" since her disappearance , eating rabbits, birds, mice ect. When I called her name she looked at me and then ran off. I saw her about another year later at the back of our lake walking along the bank.

To this day and since she left home , I am yet to see a snake and Im very happy to leave it that way.






I see her occasionally walking around the back 6acres and she looks happy enough, living life how she wants too.


----------



## paintponylvr

Yep, Ryan, the two that I adopted in February are like that. They were both contained in a large wire cage w/ food, water & a litter box. "Batty" got her name as she would freak out and literally hang from the top of the dog crate when I changed out the litter box, water and food. "Rainbow" took a while to get her name as I couldn't think of one. I think she's known as a "muted calico" - light grey, orange & white while "Batty" is a light grey tabby w/ chrome white blaze on nose, small white tail tip and white paws.

After two weeks, I let them out - they know where the food and water are kept and sometimes we see them in the yard or slinking about - but they are truly in the background. When they were spayed, they got the green belly tattoos and ear tips to identify that they have been spayed should they get caught else where. They also got their 1st Rabies vax, but I don't think I'll ever get them caught again to redo those as they just don't "come around"... They DO leave the free ranging chickens alone, which I'm thankful for. Just wish they'd discourage the hawks... I haven't seen any snakes either, for which I'm also very thankful.


----------



## chandab

Yeah! CalliCat is back; my favorite barn kitty that went missing 10 days or so ago, showed up for breakfast this morning. Happy day! My MIL and I found Calli on the side of the road a few years ago in January; cold, skinny and friendly, so I brought her home to our barn (we already had enough house cats), she had a couple litters of kittens, then the low cost clinics started up and she had her kittens were fixed (we still have Creamy, Turtle and Spot; told you I like my kitties).


----------



## paintponylvr

YAY!!


----------



## chandab

Horse news for a change. The boys are due to be brought permanent, should have taken pictures sooner as they are starting to grow winter yak fuzz, but look pretty good anyway. [i'm still editing and saving photos, so these are the only two ready right now.] Manny is a bit of a chunk, amazing since his dam is the slightest build of the 3 mares that foaled that year. Monte is lighter this year than last year.

Manny:




Monte:




And, it looks like Baybe is in again, so that one time hand breeding didn't cut it, so will try to start this cycle tomorrow morning with hand breeding.


----------



## chandab

Did I share a picture of this quilt I finished back in February? [it's available.]




It's about 45x60", I just looked at the tag, but can't remember what it said, so good lap/throw size.


----------



## chandab

Very Frustrated. In July, I was only able to cover Baybe once then she was out. I thought she was in this Monday, heard Che` talking to her, so tried hand breeding them yesterday morning and this morning, Che` won't talk to her and acts disinterested; turn him out and this afternoon he's talking to her. Just don't know what to think, but I'll keep trying in the morning, you'd think it would be the perfect time, since he's in his stall all night.


----------



## chandab

Nothing much new with the horses. Started Caddy on some Previcox, seems to be helping her. The rest are doing well. I've been working on a new website; I could no longer edit my webs.com site, so started up a weebly.com site. Just click on the link in my signature to check out the new site. So far, I think I like it, and I think I'm caught up on what I need to transfer over from the old site. May add more pictures, eventually, but for now, everyone is there plus the information I wanted and my quilt stuff.


----------



## paintponylvr

OMG, Chanda - the pics on your new website make me miss MT soooooo much!!

I still love Cheddar's story! Wonderful pic of him at 25 yrs of age



. Hope you put more of your quilts on the Quilts page - I know you've got lots more to share pics of! Neat to have one place to go see instead of searching all over LB for them (I've done that,



). I like what you've done with the site. Did you mean to have all different sizes & colors of type on the "Feeding and General Care" page?

Since my own site is down, I need to go check out Weebly. I had a minimal site out there when they first came out - maybe I still do, LOL!

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## chandab

It was a copy paste to the feed and care page (actually twice, the original to my first website and then to the new site), so the fonts probably didn't transfer well, probably should check it out and fix it if I can.


----------



## chandab

Oops, that's not the copy/pasted page, no idea what happened that the fonts and colors are all over the place. Will see if I can fix it or at least tone it down.

Fixed it some. Hard to do, as the editor doesn't have specific font size just + - but I tried. Most is now black, except the formula paragraph.


----------



## paintponylvr

That's interesting to know. Never adjusted font size that way before. Wonder why they had to "re-invent the wheel"?

LOL...


----------



## chandab

paintponylvr said:


> That's interesting to know. Never adjusted font size that way before. Wonder why they had to "re-invent the wheel"?
> 
> LOL...


A few websites use + - I think they are probably just trying to keep it simple for beginners, but actual sizes would be nice in this case.


----------



## Kim P

Looked at your page. The pictures of your land are beautiful! I love the one with the tractor loaded with hay. Your land is beautiful!


----------



## chandab

Kim P said:


> Looked at your page. The pictures of your land are beautiful! I love the one with the tractor loaded with hay. Your land is beautiful!


Most of the scenery shots at the top of the pages are generic shots from the web builder company; but we do have some similar looking scenery as the flat land shots.


----------



## paintponylvr

O... well, some definitely look like the ones I have from when I was in MT, plus the ones of your horses...


----------



## chandab

Whew! Finally got it done. Measured the boys today for permanent papers. Manny is 36.5" tall and Monte is 37.25" tall. Their dams are both 38" and Topper is 35.75". So, almost ready to send in paperwork, took pics in August, just have to print them out, fill out their heights, fill-out a work order and we should be good to go. Also have stallion reports to do.


----------



## chandab

Halfway through my yearly fabric inventory. Have at least my next two quilts planned, had hoped to start one today, but time got away from me and it didn't happen.

The girls all seem fine, can't tell yet if they are pregnant by looking, but I have my suspicions.


----------



## paintponylvr

Share?... your suspicions?

O, can't wait for the pics of the next quilt!

Do you quilt them by hand, machine or send them out to be done by machine? Have you done the single "strand" thru and tie it off?


----------



## chandab

paintponylvr said:


> Share?... your suspicions?


Strong feeling with Misty, on the fence with Tana and Bonny, and since she never has before, I'm thinking no with Showy. And, I thought so with Baybe earlier, now not so certain; but only got one hand breeding in with Che` before she was out.



> Do you quilt them by hand, machine or send them out to be done by machine? Have you done the single "strand" thru and tie it off?


I've tied one or two quilts, and all, but one, of the rest I've done myself by machine (no patience for hand quilting), that one was done by a friend in quilt guild in exchange for some fabric (machine quilted - bigger than I could stuff through my machine).


----------



## chandab

A start, I have 4 blocks done. There are only 10 in the quilt, they are large blocks.




And, you can kind of see some of the other fabric under the blocks


----------



## chandab

The pattern calls for one of the black prints where I put red, the black was just too harsh.


----------



## chandab

And, the rest of the blocks, still need to sew them together and add the borders, but you get the idea.




I have plans to make another quilt with this fabric, different pattern.

I have plans for a quilt for my sister for her birthday, she turns 50 in 2016.

I have a small project to do for quilt guild, so far it's just 3 traditional log cabin blocks.


----------



## paintponylvr

WOW, I never would have come up w/ those colors/patterns. That looks great!

Can't wait to see your next projects...


----------



## chandab

paintponylvr said:


> WOW, I never would have come up w/ those colors/patterns. That looks great!
> 
> Can't wait to see your next projects...


Not too hard to come up with the fabric when you buy the fabric collection from the company. 

Thank you.

Still quite a way to go with this one.


----------



## chandab

Top is done, I'll quilt it later, as I have another in my head that I want to start.

It's like 60" square. It's wider than the bed, so I turned it diagonally on the bed so you can see the borders.


----------



## Kim P

Gorgeous. Love how the black and red play. It reminds me of that one quilt I loved so much. Can't remember what you called it. Mediterranean?


----------



## chandab

Kim P said:


> Gorgeous. Love how the black and red play. It reminds me of that one quilt I loved so much. Can't remember what you called it. Mediterranean?


It was the Monterrey Medallion quilt that you liked so much.


----------



## chandab

Just thinking...

The girls are a tad thin on top, this is unusual, as usually the girls are a tad chubby. I've had reservations about our homegrown hay, but it's what I have. It's dryland grass/alfalfa mix. Most of the minis (2 are on specialty feeds, can't afford to feed to everyone) are on 15% protein, 6% fat pellet, mixed with a complete pellet (12% protein, 2% fat); I mix because I have to make a special trip for the 15% protein pellet (only so much room for storage), and the complete pellet isn't enough on it's own (too low in fat, I think). I have limited choices. Anyway, Shayne brought home a hay corer to sample straw for nitrates, so I sampled the horse hay and sent off for protein, sugar and starch levels. Still waiting on the results, but the lab has received the sample. will let you know how it goes. They also get some soaked beet pulp and alf/tim mix pellets every other day or so, not a bit meal, but enough to get some extra water into them and encourage them to drink.

The girls are getting nearly free choice hay, so it's not for lack of quantity. A couple are looking promising in the baby department, they should be 6-7 months along depending when they took during the 3-4 week time Topper was out with the mares. Baybe if she is bred is about 6 months along or a bit less. Topper was with mares late June into July; Che` is out with Baybe daily, but he was handbred late July.

Just thinking, so thought I'd share thoughts.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Yes Keep us posted






I have my fingers (and toes) crossed for a HC mini baby (or two) this year


----------



## paintponylvr

Not too many folks seem to test hay, even though here it's free thru the cty AG office. In fact, I had one supplier get really peeved at me when he found out I'd had his hay tested. The protein level was lower than I'd hoped, but not too bad. What was bad was the "Acid" level they test (can't remember what it's called).

I'm looking forward to finding out what your hay tests at if you are willing to share.

OOOO, can't wait to see who in your group is actually pregnant and ready to foal!! So exciting!


----------



## chandab

No free testing around here, sending it to Equi-Analytical in NY, the lab is recommended by the Yahoo Cushing's group for testing, so that's why I chose them. Just testing protein, sugar and starch (I have a couple that should probably watch the sugar and starch levels on their feed, but I haven't been doing much of it). I'll share when I get it, just don't know how long it'll take.

Mares still have 4 months or so to go. If they keep to their maiden foaling pregnancy lengths, I'll have foals at 307 and 320 days (I think that's right). Plenty of time to get through calving first and have some warm weather hit the frigid north.


----------



## chandab

hay test results are back (via e-mail).

I tested some wheatgrass/alfalfa mix hay, dryland. It tests 10.4% protein, should be enough (at least for maintenance, but the preggar girls will need some extra protein), but doesn't seem to be, as the girls are a little light on top. [.36% lysine] 7.2% sugar, .4% starch.


----------



## chandab

Forgot to tell you guys the funny about hay testing. Shayne borrowed the hay corer to test our oat straw for nitrates to be certain it's safe for the cows; the sample was sent through the grain elevator to the lab. I called yesterday to special order some horse feed, and they tell me the sample is lost, the envelop showed up at the lab empty, no ziplock baggy full of straw in the envelope, the whole thing was missing, the lab just received an empty envelop. Today the office gal calls me and tells me the post office returned the ziplocks full of straw, fell out somewhere and they were able to return to the elevator, so they are reshipping to the lab. Maybe there is hope that my package I'm waiting on that went missing Dec 22, will still arrive; last tracking was on December 22nd, it was departing the state hub.


----------



## chandab

All this talk of foals and babies has me excited for spring and summer.

I'll try to post a few pictures when we start calving, but here are a couple of old calf pictures.

The talk of twins had me thinking of these two itty bitties (I'm pretty sure they were twins, but may have been an old cow's last hurrah, they are sometimes tiny, too, when the factory starts to shutdown). [We typically only leave one twin on the cow and either bottle feed the other or try to graft them onto a cow that lost her calf.]










Trimmed up a couple horses today, both have special needs, so sometimes take a bit longer and don't turn out quite as good as I had hoped, but today was a pretty good trim for both of them. [No pictures, it's winter, I rarely take woolie horse pictures.]


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses

Ooooh look how sweet they are.


----------



## amysue

I love the photos of your calves, they're soooo cute when they are small....then they grow up. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## chandab

Had a quilting get together down at the Fish Hatchery (they have a community room), and I got the layers pinned together and ready for quilting; which I'll start as soon as I figure out why my machine is acting up (it keeps breaking the thread).

Nothing new with the girls, I'm thinking 2 or 3 caught and I'll have a couple foals running around this summer. Earliest would be late April/Early May. Should break down and buy some pee tests, but still haven't figured out how I'd catch it to test; I've seen all the previous posts, but not sure how it would work with my set-up and the cold temps.


----------



## paintponylvr

When folks started talking about the exact temps for the pregnancy tests, I wrote off the "affordable one"...

Wait and see, while it drives you crazy, is better for me. Fun to see it works for others as well.






That quilt looks so nice. Can't wait to see how you quilt it!


----------



## chandab

ooh, ooh, ooh... I almost forgot to post. I belly hugged 4 of 5 girls after supper tonight: I think I may have felt a flutter with Tana, Showy was just grumpy about her belly being touched (per usual), Misty maybe a flutter, and Baybe wasn't thrilled with being touched, so not sure. Missed hugging Bonny. So a couple of maybes. Now to get the mares on the mare supplement, I bought one to try, our hay is a little light on Lysine, so I hope the supplement has it (I didn't look, just thought I'd try a mare supplement this year).


----------

